#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-03
<ubotu> New bug: #136859 in gtk+2.0 (main) "odd screen flashing and black screen upon session startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136859
<ubotu> New bug: #136860 in ubuntu "Wireless broken by recent update (1.9.2007)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136860
<ubotu> New bug: #136863 in devscripts (main) "debdiff: make debdiff "patch -p1" compatible, when there are no diffs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136863
<ubotu> New bug: #136871 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Idle/inactive action/autosuspend results in a suspend AND a hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136871
<hggdh> bdmurray: good evening
<ubotu> New bug: #136872 in oolite (multiverse) "(gutsy) oolite missing menu icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136872
<hggdh> bdmurray: a question -- is there an Evolution team in Ubuntu (QA/bugs)? If not, what do we need to do to create one?
<rbs-tito> hggdh: I believe evolution will fall under the desktop-team
<rbs-tito> hggdh: And there is no real reason to assign bugs to teams unless that team specifically asks people to do so
<nictuku> hi. It seems like http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=436083 happens in Gutsy.
<ubotu> Debian bug 436083 in libvorbisfile3 "Many undefined symbols, please build with -Wl and fix them" [Serious,Fixed] 
<hggdh> rbs-tito: OK, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #136874 in gksu (main) "gksu does not allow multiple commands in an argument" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136874
<hggdh> rbs-tito, and yes, Evo* is under desktop-bugs
<ScottK> nictuku: Then please file an Ubuntu bug and link it to the Debian bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #136875 in libvorbis (main) "undefined symbol: vorbis_synthesis_idheader" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136875
<nictuku> hehe. thanks ubotu
<rbs-tito> nictuku: You know ubotu isn't a real person right?
<nictuku> rbs-tito, yes.
<rbs-tito> nictuku: Good ;)
<nictuku> humpf.
<rbs-tito> nictuku: Are you filing that bug on launchpad?
<nictuku> yes, I had. That's the one ubotu just reported
<rbs-tito> Ah right, cool
<ubotu> New bug: #136876 in gedit (main) "Snippets plugin doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136876
<ubotu> New bug: #136878 in xserver-xgl (universe) "00xserver-xgl_start-server Should Be Optional" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136878
<ubotu> New bug: #136882 in kdepim (main) "[gutsy]  kmail crashes when checking for local mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136882
<ubotu> New bug: #136883 in logcheck (main) "Please sync logcheck (main) from unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136883
<ubotu> New bug: #136885 in ubuntu "PCI routing " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136885
<ubotu> New bug: #136886 in spamassassin "Day '34' out of range 1..31 at /usr/share/perl5/Mail/SpamAssassin/Util.pm line 446 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136886
<ubotu> New bug: #136887 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Brightness hotkeys do not work properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136887
<ubotu> New bug: #136889 in ubuntu "no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136889
<ubotu> New bug: #136891 in airport-utils (universe) "Please sync airport-utils (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136891
<ubotu> New bug: #136892 in gnome-mag (main) "gnome-mag fails to follow cursor in textarea beyond line wrap" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136892
<ubotu> New bug: #136894 in gnome-art (universe) "gnome-art 'install background' does not select the installed background" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136894
<ubotu> New bug: #136895 in ubuntu "Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG not working with Gutsy " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136895
<ubotu> New bug: #136933 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "Bullet Proof X shows confusing message when X can't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136933
<ubotu> New bug: #136934 in ubuntu "Suspend and hibernate not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136934
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #136940 in xfce4-places-plugin (main) "should allow opening non-removable partitions" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136940
<ubotu> New bug: #136941 in ubuntu "bog-init failed " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136941
<ubotu> New bug: #136944 in gnash (universe) "Firefox does not recognize flash plugin (dup-of: 133197)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136944
<ubotu> New bug: #136943 in backstep (universe) "[FTBFS]  backstep" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136943
<ubotu> New bug: #136945 in network-manager-applet (main) "drop libgnome dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136945
<ubotu> New bug: #136946 in ktimetrace (universe) "ktimetrace depend libcomedi-0.7.22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136946
<Knightlust> clear
<Knightlust> oops, forgot the /
<ubotu> New bug: #133398 in restricted-manager "restricted-manager fails to install driver wen the package list is not up-to-date (dup-of: 134918)" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133398
<ubotu> New bug: #136947 in openssh (main) "no longer honors X11 forwarding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136947
<ubotu> New bug: #136948 in ubuntu "evolution should ignore signature when checking for missing attachments" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136948
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> hi dholbach, good morning
<dholbach> thekorn: how do you feel about getting bughelper and python-launchpad-bugs in today? :)
<dholbach> although.... maybe we should wait for pitti to get back and apport changed too? hmmm
<thekorn> yup, changing py-lp-bugs will break apport
<dholbach> although py-lp-bugs is breaking anyway atm
<dholbach> I think we'll do the change using "Breaks:" in the packaging
<dholbach> that way the new pylpbugs and the old apport won't be installable at the same time
<dholbach> so you will either have to remove apport or just not upgrade pylpbugs
<dholbach> I think that should be good enough until pitti comes back from holidays and can merge your apport changes
<ubotu> New bug: #136949 in dumputils (universe) "[FTBFS]  dumputils" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136949
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, it is up to you, you are the master of packaging
<dholbach> hehe :)
<dholbach> I'll merge and play with the bits
<thekorn> super, it would be nice if you could replace bughelper-cron by bughelper-server on your server
<dholbach> I'll do that
<thekorn> great
<ubotu> New bug: #136950 in ubuntu "gs doesn't terminate in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136950
<ubotu> New bug: #136951 in dvr (universe) "[FTBFS]  dvr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136951
<dholbach> thekorn: http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/bughelperserver.txt
<ubotu> New bug: #136953 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  After comiz show desktop effect, the windows are unmoveable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136953
<ubotu> New bug: #136954 in update-manager (main) "don't ask for a dist-upgrade, just do it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136954
<ubotu> New bug: #136955 in ubuntu "Wishlist: Support for Luxembourg keyboard shortlist in installer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136955
<thekorn> dholbach: looking...
<dholbach> take your time
<ogra> "Luxembourg keyboard shortlist" ?
* ogra shakes head
<kleinernik> when i download the scr from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unzip/5.52-10ubuntu1 there is no debian directory in it. what should i do, i want to make debdiff (want to fix a bug)
<dholbach> kleinernik: apt-get source unzip
<kleinernik> sorry, for my stupid question, but than i get the source for feisty, how can i get the latest gutsy source (don't want to upgrade to gutsy)
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> download the .dsc, the .diff.gz and .orig.tar.gz
<dholbach> and run      dpkg-source -x <...>.dsc
<ubotu> New bug: #136956 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Hardware4Linux" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136956
<kleinernik> dholbach: thank you, now i have the directory
<dholbach> kleinernik: super
<mr-rus1> Hi,  How should I report bugs in Ubuntu that I know are filed as bugs in the upstream package?
<ubotu> New bug: #136959 in kvkbd (main) "Zero strings in translation template" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136959
<mr-rus1> In particular Gusty's Pidgin application has the following bug http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/1089.  How should this be reported on launchpad?
<thekorn> dholbach: fix pushed
<seb128> mr-russ: no need to report upstream bugs on launchpad
<dholbach> thekorn: rock, will try out
* mr-russ just hopes it gets fixed for gusty release.
<mr-russ> thanks seb128.
<seb128> mr-russ: no problem
<dholbach> thekorn: looks better :)
<ubotu> New bug: #136962 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Session file left after uninstall breaks X" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136962
<ubotu> New bug: #136961 in file-roller (main) "Unable to open a compressed file with password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136961
<ubotu> New bug: #136963 in xorg (main) "Gutsy Gibbon Tribe-5 broken vesa yet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136963
<dholbach> thekorn: it seems to drop the html files in the wrong place
<dholbach> thekorn: but other than that it looks really good
<dholbach> I think we should fix further problems in updates
<dholbach> but go ahead with the upload now
<thekorn> dholbach: wrong place?
<dholbach> in the directory where I started bughelper-server from
<dholbach> so cwd, and not ~/.bughelper/bughelper-server/results
<thekorn> hmm, ok
<ubotu> New bug: #136965 in kdebluetooth (main) "bluetooth breaks when upgradring from Kubuntu Tribe 4 to Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136965
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll announce the change on a few mailing lists - which links or commands should I include for people to update/fix their scripts?
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Bug
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/API_changes/BugListExample
<dholbach> thekorn: thanks a lot - you ROCK
<thekorn> this two pages should explain the basic usage of Bug() and BugList()
<dholbach> great
<thekorn> dholbach: can you please poste your bughelper-server.log, try to fix the wrong result-path issue
<ubotu> New bug: #136967 in ubuntu "shares admin starts with wrong language/encoding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136967
<ubotu> New bug: #136968 in gbdfed (universe) "[FTBFS]  gbdfed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136968
<ubotu> New bug: #136969 in debian-installer (main) "add bnx2.ko-module to the installer image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136969
<dholbach> thekorn: up on http://daniel.holba.ch/temp
<thekorn> thnak you
<ubotu> New bug: #136970 in knetworkmanager (main) "Ethernet-interface does not do DHCP after upgrading from Kubuntu 7.10 Tribe 4 to Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136970
<thekorn> dholbach: so bughelper-server is still running? - the result files are created in a /tmp-dir, and moved into the result-dir at the end of the script,
<thekorn> so there should not be any files in the result-dir or cwd until then
<dholbach> thekorn: oh, no - I stopped it after a while :)
<dholbach> it seems to run a bit longer, when your attachments-cache is still cold ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #136971 in eject (main) "eject -X sets speed to maximum" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136971
<ubotu> New bug: #136972 in libcairo-perl (main) "autopkgtest gutsy libcairo-perl: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136972
<dholbach> thekorn: doing the upload now - where do you have your apport changes? I'd like to review and test them
<ubotu> New bug: #136973 in gdpc (universe) "[FTBFS]  gdpc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136973
<thekorn> dholbach: wow thanks,
<thekorn> apport changes are in a branch:
<thekorn> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thekorn/apport/new_py_lp_bugs
<dholbach> ok great
<ubotu> New bug: #136974 in gfpoken (universe) "[FTBFS]  gfpoken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136974
<ubotu> New bug: #136975 in metacity (main) "Tittle bar of Metacity is too slim" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136975
<dholbach> thekorn: does   apport-retrace <bug number>   work with you with all the new changes?
<dholbach> I tried on bug 135893
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135893 in kdebluetooth "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135893
<dholbach> it seems unable to find MultipartPostHandler
<dholbach> oh, that's a bug in py-lp-bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #136976 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136976
<thekorn> argh, yes might be a bug in storeblob.py
<dholbach> it should import multipartpost_handler, I guess?
<thekorn> yes
<dholbach> rolling out 0.2.1, then :)
<thekorn> sorry for that
<dholbach> no problem - I'm happy if that was the only fallout :)
<ubotu> New bug: #136977 in wacom-tools (main) "Some wacom tablets don't get detected properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136977
<dholbach> also another problem in apport found and fixed BugHelper_Error vs bughelper_error
<dholbach> attachment_dir is not defined
<dholbach> hum
<thekorn> dholbach: hmm, attachment_dir not found, do you have a Traceback
<dholbach> I fixed that already.... attachment_dir -> Bug.attachment.path
<ubotu> New bug: #136978 in nautilus (main) "avi movies won't play" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136978
<ubotu> New bug: #136979 in ubuntu "user gets logged out automatically when previewing screen saver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136979
<ubotu> New bug: #136980 in lmms (universe) "new version with lots of bugfixes available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136980
<ubotu> New bug: #136984 in omniorb4 (universe) "upstream fixes not integrated." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136984
<ubotu> New bug: #136985 in firefox (main) "layerX/layerY wrong when mouse is over scrollbar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136985
<ubotu> New bug: #103181 in ubuntu "cannot properly view video" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103181
<ubotu> New bug: #136986 in libelf (main) "autopkgtest gutsy libelf: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136986
<ubotu> New bug: #136987 in kdebase (main) "shutdown options missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136987
<ubotu> New bug: #136991 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "nspluginwrapper  version  0.9.91.5 video issues." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136991
<ubotu> New bug: #136992 in pyrad (universe) "Typo in pyrad.dictionary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136992
<ubotu> New bug: #136994 in roundcube-webmail (universe) "Please make 0.1-RC1 or later of roundcube available in repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136994
<ubotu> New bug: #136996 in gaim (main) "Gaim Contact Window Growth" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136996
<ubotu> New bug: #136997 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "Changing screen 2 settings does absolutely nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136997
<ubotu> New bug: #136998 in i855-crt (main) "A blank white box in left upper corner of CRT" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136998
<ubotu> New bug: #136999 in banshee (universe) "Banshee does not have the function to burn data/mp3 cds, thougt it is implemented in banshee" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136999
<ubotu> New bug: #137001 in ubuntu "If there are a port for powerpc for gutsy, could you please activate the nvidia_fb by the default kernel image. This is very usefull for powerbook users with nvidia card for working out of the box with backlight-control." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137001
<ubotu> New bug: #137005 in ubuntu "Wrong timezone EU(denmark) in installer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137005
* hjmf is going to appliance for membership at cc meeting, all of you are welcome to support it; thanks in advance :)
<ubotu> New bug: #137007 in tetex-bin (main) "pdfetex ciritical stop - difficult to pin down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137007
<ubotu> New bug: #137008 in ubuntu "no sound from CrystalClear SoundFusion on IBM Thinkpad A21m" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137008
<ubotu> New bug: #137009 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 135893)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137009
<ubotu> New bug: #137010 in yelp (main) "My ubuntu 7.04 crashes haphazardly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137010
<ubotu> New bug: #137011 in php5 (main) "php5-cgi crashed with SIGSEGV in zend_error_noreturn()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137011
<ubotu> New bug: #137012 in ubuntu "crash by start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137012
<ubotu> New bug: #137013 in ubuntu "Gutsy: wpa password not working properly ipw2200" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137013
<ubotu> New bug: #137014 in ubuntu "Gutsy: XFCE Displaying local partition as Removable drives on the desktop and in thunar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137014
<ubotu> New bug: #137015 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flashplugin-nonfree wont install on x86_64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137015
<ubotu> New bug: #137016 in ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn not available for download" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137016
<ubotu> New bug: #137017 in dbus (main) "dbus gutsy 1.1.1-3 ubuntu1 breaks quit and freezes computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137017
<mvo> thekorn: hello! I got "AttributeError: Can't get 'sourcepackage'. There is no row of the info-table linked to this bugreport (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/132299)" with the latest packages
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132299 in wvdial "Edgy to Feisty upgrade crashes installing wvdial & ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<mvo> of bughelper
<mvo> known issue?
<dholbach> mvo: how can I reproduce that?
<dholbach> mvo: which version of bughelper and python-lp-bugs?
<thekorn> mvo: hi, well kind of known issue, the problem here is:
<thekorn> as I understand LP this is a bug in wvdial, not in update-manager
<ubotu> New bug: #136523 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_value()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136523
<ubotu> New bug: #137021 in gpredict (universe) "[FTBFS]  gpredict" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137021
<ubotu> New bug: #137022 in grig (universe) "[FTBFS]  grig" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137022
<ubotu> New bug: #137023 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet should have a 'Rescan' button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137023
<ubotu> New bug: #137025 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  [regression]  hibernate (suspend to disk) broken in 2.6.22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137025
<ubotu> New bug: #137027 in nautilus (main) "nautilus-open-terminal freezes nautilus" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137027
<ubotu> New bug: #137029 in ubuntu "sistema-administracion- carpetas compartidas" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137029
<mvo> dholbach: " bughelper -p update-manager -T update-manager 'http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz' 'dup of #133474'" was the line to reproduce it, but it might be a transient issue, as a subsequent run seems to work ok.
<dholbach> hm, ok
<ubotu> New bug: #137030 in r-base (universe) "postcript with family = "ComputerModern", encoding = "TeXtext.enc" produces broken file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137030
<ubotu> New bug: #137031 in ubuntu "GDM Theme changes are ignored " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137031
<ubotu> New bug: #137032 in tor (universe) "tor 0.1.2.17 is out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137032
<ubotu> New bug: #137034 in balsa (universe) "balsa forward mail does not forward attachements" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137034
<ubotu> New bug: #137035 in r-base (universe) "postscript with horizontal=TRUE should add %%Orientation: Landscape" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137035
<ubotu> New bug: #137036 in ubuntu "does not disconnect from wireless networks properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137036
<ubotu> New bug: #137037 in vips7.10 (universe) "Graphics and boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137037
<ubotu> New bug: #137038 in htop (universe) "htop will not launch from menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137038
<maini10> Hello, I have the same problem described in bug 133416. In my opinion, it is a serious issue especially for new users. Has someone the same behaviour?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133416 in kdebase "Floppy does not appear on media:/ in Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133416
<ubotu> New bug: #137039 in evolution (main) "evolution freezes when pressing cancel or accept buttons into account editor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137039
<ubotu> New bug: #137040 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "sparc smp kernel - single cpus blocked" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137040
<ubotu> New bug: #137041 in totem (main) "volume is set to zero when changed in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137041
<ubotu> New bug: #137043 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "64bit kernel for the i386 architecture needed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137043
<ubotu> New bug: #137046 in evolution (main) "Message threading has bug with unrelated e-mails with same subject" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137046
<ubotu> New bug: #137048 in amsn (universe) "amsn can't log in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137048
<ubotu> New bug: #137050 in ubuntu "Installer does not work with SATA DVD drive " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137050
<ubotu> New bug: #137051 in grub (main) "Partition UUID changes after upgrade, cannot mount partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137051
<ubotu> New bug: #137052 in update-manager (main) "Reading error - read (5 I/O Error), E:Packages list or status file cannot be readed or opened." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137052
<ubotu> New bug: #137053 in apturl (universe) "Check if package exists before asking to install it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137053
<ubotu> New bug: #137055 in apturl (universe) "Check if package is already installed before asking to install it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137055
<ubotu> New bug: #137057 in kdeutils (main) "kwalletmanager creating "env" folder in user's home directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137057
<ubotu> New bug: #137058 in kdeutils (main) "kwalletrc not registered?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137058
<ubotu> New bug: #137059 in easytag (universe) "[Gutsy]  Saving tags corrupts embedded album art" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137059
<ubotu> New bug: #137060 in apturl (universe) "Show package description when asking to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137060
<ubotu> New bug: #137062 in compiz (main) "Going into/out of fullscreen occasionally freezes compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137062
<ubotu> New bug: #137064 in apturl (universe) "More than one package in one url" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137064
<ubotu> New bug: #137065 in apturl (universe) "Copyright message refers to gdebi instead of apturl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137065
<ubotu> New bug: #137068 in ubuntu "external monitor on Inspiron 1420, Gutsy Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137068
<ubotu> New bug: #137069 in ubiquity (main) "Installation failure over Freespire" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137069
<ubotu> New bug: #137071 in hal (main) "hal update broke laptop brightness control" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137071
<zasf> bdmurray: hi Brian
<zasf> bdmurray: I have a question, if I'm in "restricted-manager-hackers" group
<zasf> why I only get bugs which belong to "restricted-manager" and not "restricted-manager (Ubuntu)"??
<ubotu> New bug: #137073 in ubuntu "kontact crashes when idle (dup-of: 35058)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137073
<ubotu> New bug: #137076 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel not visible/available in all workspaces except desk1 (first)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137076
<ubotu> New bug: #137095 in notification-daemon (main) "Patch to add spacing to stacking algorithm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137095
<ubotu> New bug: #137077 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[gutsy]  on 100% battery charged, g-p-m incorrectly notifies of removal of power cable and switch to battery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137077
<ubotu> New bug: #137096 in ubuntu "[gusty]  iscsitarget broken package, depends iscsitarget-module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137096
<ubotu> New bug: #137081 in ubuntu "[Gutsy-Tribe 5]  "Browse and run installed application" on Cedega screens ... :(" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137081
<ubotu> New bug: #137087 in ubuntu "Gutsy Brother cups driver broken, sets up without error but 'eats' jobs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137087
<ubotu> New bug: #137088 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Macedonian translations missing in ubuntu-docs " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137088
<ubotu> New bug: #137093 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7,04: Filesystem errors on Software-Raid 5 ->Raid collapsed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137093
<ubotu> New bug: #137100 in pitivi (universe) "pitivi crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137100
<ubotu> New bug: #137103 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  opengrade" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137103
<ubotu> New bug: #137107 in ubuntu "[gusty]  iscsitarget-source build fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137107
<ubotu> New bug: #137115 in evolution (main) "Keyboard focus border *always* painted around message view items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137115
<ubotu> New bug: #137117 in ubuntu "Package request for libdigest-whirlpool-perl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137117
<ubotu> New bug: #137118 in gnome-session (main) "Gnome splash screen and sound disabled in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137118
<ubotu> New bug: #137120 in ubuntu "USB mouse not recognized after dehibernation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137120
<ubotu> New bug: #137121 in ubuntu "some kde dependant applications do not run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137121
<ubotu> New bug: #137124 in language-pack-cs (main) "Okno nastaven st u 7.04 FF a 7.10 GG" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137124
<ubotu> New bug: #137122 in gnome-session (main) "No Startup and Shutdown Sounds (also no Starup Splash) (dup-of: 129029)" [Low,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137122
<ubotu> New bug: #137125 in claws-mail (universe) "Please merge claws-mail (2.10.0-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137125
<ubotu> New bug: #137128 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu 7.04 crashes on install ("ubiquity")" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137128
<ubotu> New bug: #137129 in glibc (main) "ldconfig never calls ldconfig.real" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137129
<ubotu> New bug: #137130 in ubuntu "Rhythmbox 0.11.2 (Ubuntu 7.10 32bit and 64bit) sound problem using it loud" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137130
<ubotu> New bug: #137131 in ubuntu "brightness problem with gnome-power-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137131
<ubotu> New bug: #137132 in netapplet (universe) "trying to uninstall/remove netapplet fails if netapplet daemon isn't running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137132
<ubotu> New bug: #137133 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gutsy's gnome-power-manager shuts off LCD backlight after login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137133
<ubotu> New bug: #137134 in firefox (main) "firefox windows that touch opposite edges of the screen can't be moved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137134
<ubotu> New bug: #137135 in ubuntu "Keyboard broken on resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137135
<ubotu> New bug: #137136 in grub (main) "no way to configure update-grub not to set 'quiet' option in menu.lst non-recovery stanzas" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137136
<ubotu> New bug: #137139 in soundkonverter (universe) "UVF exception 0.3.4 -> 0.3.6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137139
<digital_> ubuntu doesn't boot on my via c3, a custom built kernel does
<digital_> as the cd is i386, and the c3 is i586, should i file a bug?
<digital_> i think the problem is, that it installs linux-image-generic, optimized for 686
<digital_> or, am i wrong?
<ubotu> New bug: #137141 in ntfs-3g (universe) "ntfs-3g uses most of the cpu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137141
<ubotu> New bug: #132249 in firefox (main) "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed [@IA__g_slist_prepend]  [@g_object_constructor]  [@IA__g_object_newv] " [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132249
<ubotu> New bug: #137142 in exim4 (main) "[gutsy]  update-exim4.conf doesn't accept hostnames with double A's (aa) when locale is set to no_NO/no_NO.UTF-8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137142
<ubotu> New bug: #137147 in haze (universe) "haze should build against libpurple-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137147
<ubotu> New bug: #137146 in abiword (main) "Abiword segfaults on startup in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137146
<ubotu> New bug: #137148 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice impress crash after load a slide design" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137148
<ubotu> New bug: #137150 in libmtp (main) "Failed MTP connection with Samsung YP-K3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137150
<ubotu> New bug: #137152 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[Gutsy]  nvidia + resume after suspend + gnome or X session progressivly irresponsive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137152
<blueyed> If a bug has been "Incomplete" and you provide the information (yourself), what status should it get set to? Should I set it back to "New"? Or wait for someone else to set it to "Confirmed" (or ask further)?
<ubotu> New bug: #137149 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "intel driver uses less than 24 bits on the laptop LCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137149
<ubotu> New bug: #137154 in adept (main) "typo in Kubuntu repository editor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137154
<ubotu> New bug: #137153 in libneuralnet (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove libneuralnet from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137153
<ubotu> New bug: #137155 in pyqwt (universe) "pyqwt on feisty requires python 2.4 (unable to work with python 2.5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137155
<ubotu> New bug: #137156 in evolution (main) "Parser errors upgrading evolution-common" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137156
<ubotu> New bug: #137158 in ubuntu "Hard drive on Toshiba Satellite A210-12U not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137158
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-04
<ubotu> New bug: #137161 in tsclient (main) "[Gutsy]  tsclient vnc password dialog isn't accessible with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137161
<ubotu> New bug: #137162 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "[gutsy]  python-launchpad-bugs fails to upgrade to 0.2.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137162
<ubotu> New bug: #137163 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel Bug with QuickTime Camera" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137163
<ubotu> New bug: #137164 in ubuntu "Selecting Playing audio CD in context menu doesn't work (with Kscd and Amarok)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137164
<ubotu> New bug: #137166 in debian-installer (main) "lvm config outputs vg freespace in 10**6, inputs in 2**20" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137166
<ubotu> New bug: #137168 in hplip (main) "hplip needs dependency on python-qt3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137168
<ubotu> New bug: #137169 in ubuntu "Evolution Mail Junk folder will not clear with "Expunge"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137169
<ubotu> New bug: #137171 in debian-installer (main) "re-install with md(raid) in same place uses old raid data" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137171
<ubotu> New bug: #137175 in debian-installer (main) "Installer "Forgets" Partition FS info on enter/exit RAID or LVM Config" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137175
<ubotu> New bug: #137179 in glibc (main) "2.6.1-1ubuntu3 makes apps crash with Bus error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137179
<ubotu> New bug: #137180 in ubuntu "gutsy can not mount root filesystem (device or resource busy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137180
<ubotu> New bug: #137182 in restricted-manager (restricted) "bcm 4306 can't install driver through restricted device manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137182
<ubotu> New bug: #137186 in firefox (main) "can't undo fullscreen command (F12)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137186
<ubotu> New bug: #137187 in linda (main) "autopkgtest gutsy linda: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137187
<ubotu> New bug: #137188 in gdm (main) "Server name '0' not found; using standard server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137188
<ubotu> New bug: #137190 in ubuntu "Ideal packages management system\installed.Everyone can dream, right?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137190
<ubotu> New bug: #137191 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.69 failed to install/upgrade: failed to fstat previous diversions file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137191
<ubotu> New bug: #137192 in gdm (main) "system frozen at login screen, 2 gdm instances " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137192
<ubotu> New bug: #137193 in hal (main) "PCI 802.11b card not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137193
<ubotu> New bug: #137194 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk crashes on Test" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137194
<ubotu> New bug: #137195 in hal (main) "USB scanner" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137195
<ubotu> New bug: #137196 in ubuntu "X fatal crash on Feisty live CD boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137196
<ubotu> New bug: #137197 in ekiga (main) "ekiga crash with Logitech Camera (gspca module) on Aser Aspire 5560" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137197
<ubotu> New bug: #137200 in gnome-terminal (main) "E:il pacchetto virtualbox deve essere reinstallato ma non si riesce a trovare un archivio per esso" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137200
<DJ_Stefan0> I don't know if this is the right channel for my case, but I installed kubuntu 7.04 on my PS3 using the alternate CD, i booted using /boot/vmlinux initrd=/boot/initrd.img root=/dev/sda1 from kboot and the USB ports completely turn off when i reach the KDM login screen :|
<DJ_Stefan0> perhaps if i use the sh shell from kboot i can change some of the configuration files so the USB power cant be turned off ?
<DJ_Stefan0> because when i installed gentoo beta3 it didnt have any of these problems, but its kernel is out of date and my local rsync servers are too slow :p
<DJ_Stefan0> any ideas?
<DJ_Stefan0> now they just randomly started working again :| .. lag?
<ubotu> New bug: #137201 in smbc (universe) "smbc crashes on feisty x86_64 with segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137201
<ubotu> New bug: #137202 in ubuntu "try booting with the noapic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137202
<ubotu> New bug: #137205 in vim-latexsuite (universe) "[gutsy]  latexsuite doesn't load in vim after install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137205
<ubotu> New bug: #137206 in ubuntu "[gutsty]  access to shutdown windows from tray green men button icon freeze Gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137206
<ubotu> New bug: #137207 in dolphin (main) "No extract command on pop-up menu in Dolphin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137207
<ubotu> New bug: #137203 in gedit (main) "search adds slash to escaped strings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137203
<ubotu> New bug: #137204 in ubuntu "kdm crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137204
<ubotu> New bug: #137208 in ubuntu "KPDF crashes opening a PDF (Konqueror too if opened from it)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137208
<kagou> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #137209 in firefox (main) "Menus don't work properly during and after full screen mode. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137209
<ubotu> New bug: #137210 in python2.5 (main) "Python : help('modules') fails. Package Togl missing on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137210
<ubotu> New bug: #137211 in iso-codes (main) "please sync with Debians iso-codes 1.4-1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137211
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> is eric butler in here?
<ubotu> New bug: #137221 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "No icons for attachment" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137221
<dholbach> thekorn: does apport-retrace work for you now?
<seb128> ohhhhh
<ubotu> New bug: #137222 in adept (main) "Adept description field is wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137222
<seb128> the retracers are still running, good :)
<thekorn> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36286/
<thekorn> can you please try this patch,
<dholbach> thekorn: it says that it can't find CoreDump Package ExecutablePath in the crash file
<dholbach> let's see which attachment of the bug it's downloading
<thekorn> that's ok!
<thekorn> the problem is that this testcase is already retraced
<thekorn> so apport-retracer removed Coredump.gz
<dholbach> the _usr_bin_kblueplugd.1000.crash file on the bug has those fields
<dholbach> also if you download that file and run apport-retracer on it, it doesn't find those values in it either
<ubotu> New bug: #137224 in d4x (universe) "[FTBFS]  d4x" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137224
<thekorn> dholbach: hmm, how do I run apport-retracer on an .crash file?
<BugMaN> hi dholbach! :)
<dholbach> apport-retrace <file>
<dholbach> hey BugMaN
<ubotu> New bug: #137226 in minicom (main) "autopkgtest gutsy minicom: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137226
<dholbach> seb128: do you have an example crash file where you know apport-retrace works right on?
<dholbach> seb128: we get "report file does not contain required fields: CoreDump Package ExecutablePath" for a lot of them
<dholbach> seb128: thekorn says that it also happens with 0.76.1 from feisty
<seb128> dholbach: no, I don't use apport-retrace, I usually unpack and attach gdb to the CoreDump to get a backtrace
<seb128> dholbach: do you have an example of one not working correctly?
<dholbach> get the crash file from 135893
<dholbach> it always gives "report file does not contain required fields: CoreDump Package ExecutablePath"
<dholbach> even if you run it manually on the crash file
<ubotu> New bug: #137227 in ubuntu "Gnome Dictionary can't find localhost dictionary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137227
<seb128> dholbach: that's a python crash, there is nothing to retrace
<dholbach> do you have a valid one?
<dholbach> with all those three fields?
<dholbach> mine seem to all lack either CoreDump or Package
<dholbach> most of them lack Package
<thekorn> i will try bug 136508
<ubotu> Bug 136508 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/136508 is private
<seb128> dholbach: wait
<seb128> dholbach: not really likely in fact, the retracer is doing its job correctly nowadays, you need to be faster than it ;)
<seb128> otherwise it deletes the CoreDump after retracing
<dholbach> i was checking my local crash files
<seb128> dholbach: right, apport-retrace seems to be borked
<seb128> and I didn't apply the upgrades from yesterday
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> then it wasn't due to the py-lp-bugs change
<dholbach> all is fine then
<dholbach> thekorn: seems we did what we could
<dholbach> and it still does download attachments
<dholbach> so we're all set
<seb128> k, now it works
<ubotu> New bug: #137228 in desktop-file-utils (main) "Use ooo-calc instead of gnumeric" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137228
<dholbach> seb128: what works now? what did you do?
<seb128> I don't how to convert the dump to a formatted one
<seb128> dholbach: well, the dump is something fast
<seb128> when you "touch crash" you get the apport dialog
<dholbach> right
<seb128> when you click to send it it's doing the formatting work (the progress bar jump while it's working)
<seb128> after that step you can retrace it
<seb128> I just don't know what command to run manually to do it
<seb128> I just touch-ed a crash
<seb128> selected to send it
<seb128> cancel
<seb128> and retrace works on the .crash now
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> thekorn: so we didn't b0rk it :)
<dholbach> I'll try that too
<thekorn> dholbach: but there is an other bad typo in launchpad.py :(
<dholbach> thekorn: ok?
<dholbach> what is it?
<thekorn> let me check, give me some minutes
<dholbach> ok
<thekorn> we somehow always get login-errors
<thekorn> from lp
<dholbach> is that on private bugs?
<thekorn> yup
<ubotu> New bug: #137229 in happydigger (universe) "[FTBFS]  happydigger" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137229
<ubotu> New bug: #137230 in gaim (main) "gaim internet messenger is not coming in ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137230
<thekorn> argh, Bug.authentication and BugList.auhentication
<dholbach> hum, can't find that in the apport source
<thekorn> and not authentification
<dholbach> or is that in py-lp-bugs?
<dholbach> neither in py-lp-bugs nor bughelper
<thekorn> no in apport/chrash_impl/launchpad.py
<thekorn> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36293/ is the diff
<dholbach> ok thanks - applied
<thekorn> thanks a lot
<ubotu> New bug: #137231 in vim-syntax-gtk (universe) "vim-addon-manager should be a dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137231
<ubotu> New bug: #137232 in gdebi (main) "Tell user how to start the installed application" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137232
<ubotu> New bug: #137233 in apache2 (main) "ProxyBadHeader defaults to StartBody, but should default to IsError" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137233
<ubotu> New bug: #137235 in lilo-installer (main) "Kubuntu 7.10 Tribe 5 does not allow LILO-install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137235
<ubotu> New bug: #137236 in ion3-mod-xinerama (main) "[FTBFS]  ion3-mod-xinerama" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137236
<ubotu> New bug: #137238 in ubuntu "feisty crashes on "changer d'utilisateur"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137238
<ubotu> New bug: #137239 in ubuntu "compiz and metacity should behave the same way" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137239
<ubotu> New bug: #137240 in tikiwiki (universe) "tikiwiki installation failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137240
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring/ works again
<ubotu> New bug: #137241 in evince (main) "Evince printing in reverse sheet order + multipage yields strange ordering" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137241
<ubotu> New bug: #137243 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Bibus doesn't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137243
<ubotu> New bug: #137244 in less (main) "less-pager does not update when window is resized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137244
<ubotu> New bug: #137245 in myspell-lv (main) "autopkgtest gutsy myspell-lv: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137245
<ubotu> New bug: #137246 in gnome-panel (main) "Tell user how to start the newly installed application" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137246
<ubotu> New bug: #137248 in myspell-sl (main) "autopkgtest gutsy myspell-sl: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137248
<ubotu> New bug: #137247 in pam-keyring (universe) "libpam-keyring broken on autologins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137247
<ubotu> New bug: #137249 in dir2ogg (universe) "dir2ogg dependency faad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137249
<ubotu> New bug: #137250 in timeoutd (universe) "timeoutd not effective in Gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137250
<ubotu> New bug: #137251 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  "the hardware clock does not contain a valid time", so fsck is run at boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137251
<ubotu> New bug: #137252 in ubuntu "Generic kernel does not scale down CPU frequency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137252
<ubotu> New bug: #137253 in music-applet (universe) "Tooltip over time is empty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137253
<ubotu> New bug: #137254 in ubuntu-meta (main) "No boot-time logs exists at this time in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137254
<ubotu> New bug: #137255 in ipe (universe) "[FTBFS]  ipe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137255
<ubotu> New bug: #137258 in ubuntu "xdvi alternative is broken in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137258
<ubotu> New bug: #137260 in language-support-he (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-support-he amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137260
<ubotu> New bug: #137259 in jack-rack (universe) "[FTBFS]  jack-rack" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137259
<ubotu> New bug: #137261 in gutenprint (main) "epson R265 an R270 are not supported by gutsy " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137261
<cowbud>  /join #Python
<ubotu> New bug: #137263 in auctex (main) "auctex is uninstallable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137263
<ubotu> New bug: #137262 in kaconnect (universe) "[FTBFS]  kaconnect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137262
<davmor2> does anyone run seahorse?
<ubotu> New bug: #137264 in ubuntu "Alternate installer: selection of timezone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137264
<ubotu> New bug: #137265 in runit-services (universe) "package runit-services 0.3.0 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137265
<ubotu> New bug: #137267 in ubuntu "Alternate installer: entering mountpoints" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137267
<Nafallo> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #137269 in kazehakase (universe) "[FTBFS]  kazehakase" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137269
<ubotu> New bug: #137271 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Package request for CouchDB" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137271
<ubotu> New bug: #137272 in ubuntu "Alternate install-cd 7.04: offline-installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137272
<davmor2> Nafallo: was that yes to me?
<Nafallo> yes :-)
* Nafallo can't see another question in here ;-)
<davmor2> if so can you confirm a bug in it for me please.  go into edit preferences
<davmor2> select the keyserver tab and hi-light automatically retrieve keys from keyserver
<davmor2> close the prefs then look at it again and see if it has stayed hi-lighted?
<ubotu> New bug: #137273 in ubuntu "Installer: option to selective install of locale-data" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137273
<Nafallo> hi-light?
<Nafallo> ticked?
<davmor2> Nafallo: yes and then is it still ticked when you check again
<Nafallo> no
<Nafallo> so confirmed.
<Nafallo> bugnr?
<davmor2> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #137274 in gnome-commander (universe) "Gnome-commander: loss of graphical informaiton" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137274
<ubotu> New bug: #137276 in gdm (main) "gdmthemetester : eval: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137276
<ubotu> New bug: #137277 in kreetingkard (universe) "[FTBFS]  kreetingkard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137277
<ubotu> New bug: #137279 in nicotine (universe) ""Abort & Delete" button mislabeled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137279
<ubotu> New bug: #137280 in ldtp (universe) "[FTBFS]  ldtp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137280
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #137281 in seahorse (universe) "Seahorse's Automatically retrieve keys doesn't stay ticked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137281
<ubotu> New bug: #137282 in konserve (universe) "[FTBFS]  konserve" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137282
<ubotu> New bug: #137284 in muse-el (universe) "Please merge muse-el 3.11-2ubuntu1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137284
<ScottK> bddebian: Beep
<bddebian> Heya ScottK
<ubotu> New bug: #137286 in language-pack-kde-ru (main) "language-pack-kde-ru BROKEN TRANSLATION" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137286
<ubotu> New bug: #137287 in lock-keys-applet (universe) "[FTBFS]  lock-keys-applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137287
<ScottK> Hey bd.
<ScottK> Ergh.
<ScottK> heya bddebian
<ubotu> New bug: #137288 in openmash (universe) "[FTBFS]  openmash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137288
<ubotu> New bug: #137290 in ubuntu "dist-upgrade feisty to gutsy fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137290
<ubotu> New bug: #137291 in gdpc (universe) "Please sync gdpc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137291
<ubotu> New bug: #137292 in kdegraphics (main) "kghostview crashes on zooming pdf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137292
<ubotu> New bug: #137293 in sbackup (universe) "emty dialog when restoring with sbackup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137293
<thekorn> dholbach: I created a new py-lp-bugs python2.4 branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thekorn/python-launchpad-bugs/main.py2.4 ,
<thekorn> will do some testing tomorrow
<ubotu> New bug: #137296 in debian-installer (main) "LAMP installation crashes" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137296
<dholbach> thekorn: you ROCK
<ubotu> New bug: #137070 in bind (universe) "BIND version 8 generates cryptographically weak DNS query identifiers" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137070
<ubotu> New bug: #137178 in ubuntu "Ubuntu crashes when performing multiple tasks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137178
<ubotu> New bug: #137297 in easytag (universe) "easytag ignores proxy settings in manual search" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137297
<dholbach> thekorn: bughelper-server is currently running
<dholbach> thekorn: looks good - only one crash up until now ;-)
<dholbach> I'll point http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs to it, once it's done
<ubotu> New bug: #137302 in nautilus-sendto (main) "Pidgin plugin missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137302
<bdmurray> hggdh: No, there isn't an evolution team.
<hggdh> bdmurray: k. is there an interest in creating one?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I think if there were a couple of people interested in focusing on Evolution bugs it would be worthwhile to create a team.
<hggdh> k. So far, to my knowledge, its just me, so lets wait a bit more. Thank you.
<bdmurray> hggdh: I think working with upstream closely, by forwarding bugs and finding out what information they need to better debug issues would be valuable
<hggdh> bdmurray:, yes, I have been doing it for a while, on my spare time. Given the amount of Evo bugs, this is really necessary
<thekorn> dholbach: one crash? - would be nice if you could poste the bughelper-server.log
<bdmurray> hggdh: Perhaps a debugging procedures page for Evolution be helpful for others then?
<thekorn> and the traceback
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll do that once it's done
<ubotu> New bug: #136694 in ubuntu "switch user does not remove access to previous user" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136694
<ubotu> New bug: #136703 in ubuntu "my laptop stop when i open various programs" [Wishlist,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136703
<ubotu> New bug: #137304 in openjade (main) "autopkgtest gutsy openjade: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137304
<dholbach> have a nice evening
<dholbach> thekorn: don't work too long :)
<thekorn> haha!
<thekorn> almost sleeping :)
<ubotu> New bug: #136743 in ubuntu "Home folder permissions" [Wishlist,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136743
<ubotu> New bug: #137306 in dpkg (main) "[gutsy]  update-alternatives --quiet problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137306
<ubotu> New bug: #137307 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl very slow, even when running only metacity (Intel i810)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137307
<ubotu> New bug: #137308 in file-roller (main) "Closing archive in /tmp deletes any opened files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137308
<hggdh> bdmurray: good idea -- I will start on one. Now a more prosaic question: where should such a page be?
<bdmurray> hggdh: It should be probably use the same namespace as the ones at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<bdmurray> hggdh: so DebuggingEvolution seems best
<hggdh> bdmurray: k. WIll look at it, then. Thanks.
<bdmurray> hggdh: Thank you, I'd be happy to look at it / review it if you want
<hggdh> bdmurray: and I happily accept your offer ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #136602 in ubuntu "No sound at all on Targa traveller 1577X2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136602
<zurn> hi there
<zurn> anyone have a crc-error system halted problem on boot after the latest kernel upgrade?
<ubotu> New bug: #137311 in kdebase (main) "kcontrol-modules are broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137311
<ubotu> New bug: #137312 in gdb (main) "gdb on ppc often remains stuck in call___do_global_ctors_aux" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137312
<ubotu> New bug: #137313 in alpine (universe) "[gutsy]  alpine displays times in 12h format in the message list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137313
<ubotu> New bug: #137315 in openoffice.org (main) "Formulas will not re-size in Open Office Writer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137315
<ubotu> New bug: #137314 in e2fsprogs (main) "blkid shows outdated / wrong UUID " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137314
<ubotu> New bug: #137316 in ubuntu "dvipdfm with mangled Type 1 font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137316
<ubotu> New bug: #137018 in ubuntu "ala ma kota" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137018
<ubotu> New bug: #137317 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-16 Update corrupting packages in Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137317
<ubotu> New bug: #137318 in ubuntu "python-launchpad-bugs unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137318
<ubotu> New bug: #137319 in ubuntu "Wrong modules after Aug 31 2007 updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137319
<ubotu> New bug: #137320 in iscsitarget (universe) "iscsitarget install fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137320
<ubotu> New bug: #137322 in gnome-icon-theme (main) "Logoff icon is misleading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137322
<ubotu> New bug: #137324 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 failed when writing to /var/cache/apt/archives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137324
<ScottK> bdmurray: I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates and find that the sru-verification team needs to bless SRUs and that you are one of the two members.  If you would please have a look at Bug #118659.  There are multiple reports of the fix being good.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118659 in pycurl "PyCurl 7.15.5 not working on AMD64" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118659
<bdmurray> ScottK: I have the hardware to verify it but I could use a test case.
<ScottK> bdmurray: Looking at bug comments 14/15 it seems that the program referenced could be run with/without the patch.  I don't have AMD64 myself.
<bdmurray> ScottK: Okay, I see how that might work but it seems that step 4 of the Propose section of StableReleaseUpdates wasn't really followed
<ScottK> bdmurray: I can see that.  I'm a lot more familiar with the Universe process where anyone can test it.
<ScottK> I just noticed it because I get all the bugmail for Python packages and it seemed like it was pretty reasonable.
<ubotu> New bug: #137327 in ubuntu "Suspend inoperative from Login screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137327
<ScottK> bdmurray: Can I comment in the bug what needs to be done before it's eligible for verification?
<bdmurray> ScottK: That would be great.  I briefly looked at that preferredsearch thing and it looked like it would take a fair bit to setup
<ScottK> So I should ask for a reduced test case?
<bdmurray> From what the original reporter said it sound like a simple script would create a good test case.
<ScottK> OK.  I'll ask for something then.
<bdmurray> I'm happy to do the verification I just can't spend a lot of time on it.
<ScottK> Understand.
<ubotu> New bug: #137325 in ubuntu "test bug, please ignore" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137325
<ubotu> New bug: #137329 in openoffice.org (main) "Problem with hyperlinks in Open office" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137329
<ScottK> bdmurray: Commented.  We'll see what that produces.
<ubotu> New bug: #137330 in ubuntu "[UVFe Sync Request]  wireshark 0.99.6rel-3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137330
<ubotu> New bug: #137331 in ubuntu "X mouse cursor missing in Gutsy Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137331
<ubotu> New bug: #130108 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in animGetOptVal()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130108
<ubotu> New bug: #137332 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[Gutsy]  Service-Discovery-Applet shows no services found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137332
<ubotu> New bug: #137333 in ubuntu "installation crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137333
<ubotu> New bug: #137334 in gambas (universe) "gambas crashes on x86_64 system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137334
<ubotu> New bug: #137337 in krb5 (main) "Please sync krb5 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137337
<ubotu> New bug: #137336 in eog (main) "     " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137336
<seisen> When a bug is a feature request what do you mark it as? Do you mark it invalid or what?
<ScottK> Wishlist
<ScottK> If it's insane, Invalid is fine.
<seisen> I don't have that option, then what do I do.
<seisen> It will let me change it to invalid, confirmed, fix released but no wishlist
<ScottK> As for someone in ubuntu-qa to mark it wishlist if you think it's a reasonable request.  Yes, wishlist is a priority, not a status.
<ScottK> As/Ask
<ubotu> New bug: #137338 in ubiquity (main) "installation crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137338
<seisen> OK thanks
<seisen> How do I get a hold of Ubuntu-qa team?
<ScottK> Mostly by asking for someone in ubuntu-qa for something right here.
<ScottK> Note: I'm in ubuntu-qa so ask your question.
<lakin> Hey guys, where is that link on how to build ubuntu packages with debug symbols?
<lakin> Specifically, firefox?
<ubotu> New bug: #137339 in ubuntu "They must include BlueProximity in repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137339
<seisen> Ok thanks for letting me know for future reference and what exactly do you guys consider insane so I am not bother you guys all the time.
<ScottK> It's a judgement call.
<ScottK> Please rewrite package X so it comes with a pony is invalid.
<ubotu> New bug: #137340 in base-installer (main) "Gutsy tribe-5 installer doesn't suggest a suitable kernel for Via C3 CPU - but there is one" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137340
<albert23> I have tested bug 3988 and in my opinion it can be closed as fix-released. Could somebody check if my response is sufficient to close this bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3988 in partimage "Partimage-server crashes (need Debian merge?)" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3988
<seisen> What if somebody wanted an option to install LILO instead of Grub when they are doing a fresh install to me that sounds legitimate?
<seisen> So would that be a good reason to bother you guys
<ubotu> New bug: #137341 in kdebase (main) "HP LaserJet 1000, 1018 and 1020 are not listed in KDE Print Manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137341
<bdmurray> albert23: yes, that looks good to me
<albert23> bdmurray: Thanks, I will close it. Should I say something about backports, like the wiki bugs-responses says?
<bdmurray> Yes, that seems appropriate.
<ubotu> New bug: #137342 in kdebase (main) "'Open Driver' dialog of 'Add Printer' wizard should indicate the expected extension (ppd)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137342
<ubotu> New bug: #137343 in ubuntu "feisty life cd does not create bootrecord" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137343
<ubotu> New bug: #137344 in gnome-panel (main) "can't log into hd where ubuntu was installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137344
<albert23> It depends on a number of libraries with minimum versions. Is there a way I can/should check if backporting to Edgy/Dapper is possible?
<ScottK> bdmurray: I would like to discuss your backports standard answer as in many cases it's wrong.
<ScottK> Backports is not for fixing SRU worthy or security issues.  Problems like that bug (which was a crash bug) should be fixed via SRU.
<ubotu> New bug: #137345 in kdebase (main) "'Open Driver' dialog of 'Add Printer' wizard should accept .ppd.gz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137345
<bdmurray> ScottK: I understand your point regarding this being SRU worthy.  Looking at the bug there actually seem to be conflicting reports about whether or not it is broken in Dapper.
<ubotu> New bug: #137346 in xserver-xorg-video-psb (main) "xorg psb driver requires newer EXA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137346
<ScottK> Right.  But IIRC the standard answer says suggest backports.
<ScottK> I'm more worried about the standard answer than this particular case.
<ScottK> Because then I get the joy of won't fixing someone's backports request because it really should be an SRU...
<bdmurray> So to make sure we are on the same page - the "Fixed in Development release" stock reply should have a subsection about SRU worthy bugs and if not SRU worthy then mention backports?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Backport sis for features and minor bugs.
<ScottK> sis/is
<ScottK> That was pretty clear (as I understand it) when the Tech Board chartered -backports and made them 'official'.
<bdmurray> I'm not sure that stock reply is "mine", but I'll get it sorted out.
<ScottK> bdmurray: THanks.
<albert23> ScottK bdmurray: I am afraid the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU does not say how a user can request the SRU
<ScottK> albert23: The first step is to nominate the bug for a particular release.
<albert23> OK, will do that
<ubotu> New bug: #137349 in memprof (main) "Memprtoof does not work - upstream fix avialible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137349
<ubotu> New bug: #137350 in youtube-dl (universe) "Please sync youtube-dl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137350
<ubotu> New bug: #137352 in ubuntu "indexers keep processor usage at 100%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137352
<ubotu> New bug: #137353 in update-manager (main) "update-manager does not report version information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137353
<ubotu> New bug: #137354 in missingpy (universe) "sparc build fails with "[test-ghc6]  Bus error"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137354
<ubotu> New bug: #137356 in ubuntu "7.10 life disk - gparted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137356
<ubotu> New bug: #137357 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror does not open archives itself any more" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137357
<ubotu> New bug: #137359 in sound-juicer (main) "Songs with accented letters in title are not ripped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137359
<ubotu> New bug: #137364 in ubuntu "Synaptic upgrade all fails due to dependency problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137364
<ubotu> New bug: #137365 in schroedinger (universe) "Please sync schroedinger (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137365
<ubotu> New bug: #137366 in banshee (universe) "Please sync banshee (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137366
<ionstorm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/34902 should be criticle since belkin is used by thousands, if not millions of people
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 34902 in ubuntu "Ralink Wireless legacy drivers (rt2500 rt61 rt73 rt2570) USB/PCMCIA/PCI hangs PC" [High,Confirmed] 
<ionstorm> critical*
<ionstorm> i havnt been able to even plug in my card since tribe 1
<ionstorm> thousands will have the same issue
<ionstorm> its "high" define high
<ScottK> Also that bug was filed on 2006-03-14 and so this is not a new problem.
<ScottK> We've done three releases since then, so I don't think it's viewed as critical.
<ionstorm> well then thousands of people wont even be able to boot ubuntu who have that device
<bdmurray> ionstorm: which particular device is that?
<ionstorm> bdmurray, its a usb wifi card
<ionstorm> and its new, but not too new
<ionstorm> it made me switch back to fiesty
<bdmurray> Are you one of the commentors on that bug report?
<ionstorm> yes
<ionstorm> this is my bug report on another
<ionstorm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130078
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130078 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy Gibbon 2.6.22-9-generic Kernel Panic when inserting belkins F5D7050 USB wifi card/rt73 driver" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<ionstorm> can u link it together
<ionstorm> i got rid of gutsy because I could not provide proof
<ionstorm> i dont have a camera
<ionstorm> and the bug wouldnt be logged in the boot log
<ionstorm> i cannot provide any proof, it completely locks up my computer as soon as I plug it in
<ionstorm> others are experiencing related problems
<ionstorm> its a kernel issue
<bdmurray> Does someone else expreriencing the same problem have more information about the kernel panic?
<ionstorm> no because it completely locks up the system
<ionstorm> and doesnt show up in logs
<ionstorm> and no proof will be found unless someone takes a snapshot with a camera
<ionstorm> and i dont have one
<ionstorm> :(
<ionstorm> so ubuntu will be useless for me and many others for a while
<ionstorm> i bought my whole family this wifi card and nobody can use ubuntu gutsy
<ionstorm> its a cheap popular card
<ionstorm> works great
<ionstorm> i dont know why it doesnt work on ubuntu gutsy, it works fine on the kernel.org kernel
<ionstorm> and 2.6.22 with ck patchset
<ionstorm> but not the gutsy kernel
<ubotu> New bug: #137372 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "gnome-main-menu installs an executable in /usr/lib/gnome-main-menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137372
<ubotu> New bug: #137374 in ubuntu "resumes from hibernation after normal shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137374
<ubotu> New bug: #136485 in gparted (main) "gparted crashed with SIGSEGV in Glib::SignalProxyNormal::slot0_void_callback()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136485
<ubotu> New bug: #137378 in xfburn (main) "Please move xfburn to universe" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137378
<ubotu> New bug: #137376 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Logging into Gnome makes xorg restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137376
<ubotu> New bug: #137379 in kde-guidance (main) "package kde-guidance-powermanager 0.8.0svn20070727-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137379
<ubotu> New bug: #137380 in xubuntu-system-tools (main) "[gutsy]  please remove xubuntu-system-tools from the archive" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137380
<ubotu> New bug: #137381 in linux-meta (main) "package linux-restricted-modules-generic 2.6.22.10.11 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137381
<ubotu> New bug: #137383 in ubuntu "list_lists crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137383
<ubotu> New bug: #137384 in debconf (main) "frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in abort()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137384
<ubotu> New bug: #137386 in glade-3 (main) "(gutsy) glade 3, gnome DB icons all blank" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137386
<ubotu> New bug: #137388 in ubuntu "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set when it shouldn't be" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137388
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-05
<ubotu> New bug: #137389 in ubuntu "No Sound from onboard Analog Devices AD1888 SI7012" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137389
<ubotu> New bug: #137390 in rt2500 (universe) "rt2500 configuration utility is deprecated" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137390
<ubotu> New bug: #137392 in websvn (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync websvn 1.61-22.2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137392
<ubotu> New bug: #137393 in vertex (universe) "(gutsy) vertex - missing menu icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137393
<ubotu> New bug: #137394 in egroupware (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync egroupware 1.2.107-2.dfsg-1.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137394
<ubotu> New bug: #137396 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]   after dist-upgrade from feisty,the xserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.6.193-1ubuntu1 give me a freeze black screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137396
<ubotu> New bug: #137401 in ubuntu "kde apps draw very slowly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137401
<ubotu> New bug: #137402 in update-manager (main) "while trying to update " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137402
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o bdmurray]  by bdmurray
<ubotu> New bug: #137404 in knetworkmanager (main) "[gutsy amd64]  knetworkmanager executable missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137404
<ubotu> New bug: #137405 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[gutsy]  cycle of respawning xserver until stuck or in X with Xglx window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137405
<ubotu> New bug: #137406 in apport (main) "apport stopped working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137406
<ubotu> New bug: #137409 in kdepim (main) "akregator" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137409
<ubotu> New bug: #137418 in apt (main) "Feisty 7.04 synaptic or apt-get not working behind firewall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137418
<ubotu> New bug: #137419 in ubuntu "Firefox broken for internet sites" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137419
<ubotu> New bug: #137420 in ubuntu "hard disk power management after resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137420
<ubotu> New bug: #137421 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Rotate Cube is missing the option to rotate right using the keyboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137421
<ubotu> New bug: #137422 in ubuntu "nvidia drivers do not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137422
<ubotu> New bug: #137424 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes on downloading magnatune flac files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137424
<ubotu> New bug: #137425 in ubuntu "Alternate Installer Freezes on Blue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137425
<ubotu> New bug: #137426 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin does not have a delete option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137426
<ubotu> New bug: #137427 in suphp (universe) "poor default security mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137427
<ubotu> New bug: #137429 in firefox (main) "Problem loading page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137429
<ubotu> New bug: #137431 in amarok (main) "amarok unmounts external drives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137431
<ubotu> New bug: #137430 in firehol (universe) "Could not install firehol - Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137430
<ubotu> New bug: #137432 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[nvidia-glx-legacy]  nvidia module won't load with 2.6.22-10 kernel (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137432
<ubotu> New bug: #137436 in traffic-vis (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  traffic-vis 0.34-20" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137436
<ubotu> New bug: #137438 in squidguard (universe) "Depends: squid | squid3 please?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137438
<ubotu> New bug: #137439 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "irq problems: 2.6.22 kernel won't boot without 'irqpoll' option." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137439
<ubotu> New bug: #137441 in ubuntu "update iwlwifi drivers and firmware in gutsy >=0.1.14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137441
<ubotu> New bug: #137442 in mailx (main) "package mailx 1:8.1.2-0.20070424cvs-1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to create `./usr/bin/mail'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137442
<ubotu> New bug: #137443 in gnome-power-manager (main) "display brightness resets and "flashes" on IBM T23 in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137443
<ubotu> New bug: #137444 in app-install-data-ubuntu (main) "Unable to open synaptic or use apt-get" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137444
<ubotu> New bug: #137445 in kdelibs (main) "common source for many apps crashing: KDELIBS4C2A" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137445
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #137453 in ekiga (main) "lack video size UI config option" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137453
<ubotu> New bug: #137454 in pybaz (universe) "Please sync pybaz (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137454
<Kom0dor> Erm, has anybody had any problems installing build-essential recently?
<Kom0dor> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Kom0dor> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<Kom0dor> that package should be filed.
<Kom0dor> is [part of]  what apt-get said when I tried to "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: I just uploaded your fix!
<thekorn> juhu, thanks
<dholbach> not sure if it gets automatically closed, let's see :)
<thekorn> dholbach: will be back later today
<ScottK> dholbach: Was there some kind of new pacakge freeze waiver for sqlite-ruby?
<dholbach> ScottK: oh, I'm sorry - I forgot that - I was triaging the sponsoring queue and it was lacking only one +1
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.  What now?
<ScottK> oops.  Thought I was on motu.
<dholbach> ScottK: I don't think it makes much sense to ask the motu-uvf for an ACK retroactively
<Hobbsee> dholbach: indeed.
<Hobbsee> but still, there was a freeze, and we need to make sure that people honour it, even the powers of MOTU such as yourself.
<ScottK> Well I wouldn't have given it for that anyway.  Since we already have ruby-sqlite3, having ruby-sqlite isn't the kind of thing to break a freeze for.
<ScottK> dholbach: I think the right thing to do is for you to ask an archive admin to reject it.  There's already a lot of stuff in NEW that either was uploaded pre-freeze or has a waiver.
<ScottK> I don't think all of it will get through NEW as it is.
<dholbach> ScottK: alright
<ScottK> Your call since you're the actual boss, but that's what I think the right answer is.
* ScottK is really going to bed this time.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<ubotu> New bug: #137456 in lighttpd (universe) "[UVFe]  New upstream version of lighttpd fixes security issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137456
<ubotu> New bug: #137457 in grub (main) "Ubuntu 7.10 tribe5 install LILO insteed of GRUB" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137457
<ubotu> New bug: #137458 in nautilus (main) "Inconsistency with Nautilus drag&drop and ACL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137458
<ubotu> New bug: #137460 in evolution (main) "evolution des not save changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137460
<ubotu> New bug: #137461 in ltsp (main) "xdmcp does not work due to syntax error in shell script" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137461
<ubotu> New bug: #137462 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  HW multimedia keys for volume control on HP dv9000 alter microphone instead of speaker" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137462
<ubotu> New bug: #137463 in ubuntu "wrong grub-menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137463
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs is back up again
<ubotu> New bug: #137464 in notecase (universe) "NoteCase: "Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_model_get_iter: assertion `path->depth > 0' failed"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137464
<ubotu> New bug: #137468 in ubuntu "HP 2510p: Unable to resume from standby" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137468
<ubotu> New bug: #137469 in ubuntu "OpenOffice.org menu fonts are bigger (bolder) than other applications" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137469
<ubotu> New bug: #137470 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "spurious completions during NCQ Hitachi HTS722016K9A300" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137470
<ubotu> New bug: #137465 in xorg (main) "control alt backspace reboots pc sometimes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137465
<ubotu> New bug: #137466 in notecase (universe) "NoteCase [Gutsy] : keyboard shortcuts do not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137466
<ubotu> New bug: #137467 in update-manager (main) "crash in a update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137467
<ubotu> New bug: #137471 in crack-attack (universe) "Crack attack crashes my session" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137471
<heno> dholbach: that looks nice, with the bughelper commands on the right
<dholbach> heno: thank thekorn :-)
* heno hugs thekorn 
<heno> (even though he's not here)
<ubotu> New bug: #137472 in stunnel4 (universe) "stunnel4 init.d script reports  startup failures with pid=error message even when not so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137472
<ubotu> New bug: #137473 in mutt (main) "mutt fails to log in to IMAP server using TLS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137473
<ubotu> New bug: #137474 in ubuntu "VIA HD Audio Codec VT8237A - no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137474
<ubotu> New bug: #137475 in php5 (main) "imap_utf8 function incorrectly convert with gbk encode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137475
<ubotu> New bug: #137476 in conky (universe) "conky (1.4.7-0ubuntu1) do not support rss and wireless variables" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137476
<ubotu> New bug: #137477 in acpi-support (main) "[gutsy]  [regression]  suspend-to-ram: resume is blocked on a blinking cursor until some random keystrokes are entered on the keyboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137477
<ubotu> New bug: #137479 in metacity (main) "window manager (metacity) does not remember the unmaximized window size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137479
<ubotu> New bug: #137481 in kdepim (main) "[Gutsy Tribe 5]  Kontact doesn't save custom toolbar/setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137481
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> did it ever happen to you that logging out and then back in to gnome made everything look damaged and this was because bonobo-activation was still there from previous session?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if so, please triage, raise priority, whatever :) , of bug #114428
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114428 in bonobo-activation "bonobo-activation-server does not terminate when user logs out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114428
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this has been damaging gnome image for ages
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this has been there since the first time I remember having tried gnome 2
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but it's rare
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so nobody cared until now it seems (?)
<ubotu> New bug: #137482 in otrs (universe) "[gutsy]  please remove otrs from the archive" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137482
<Le-Chuck_ITA> people
<Le-Chuck_ITA> why in bug #49594
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49594 in gnome-session "Bonobo-activation-server sometimes is not killed after session restart, leading to many unexpected problems" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49594
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I can read
<Le-Chuck_ITA> "not in ubuntu"???
<ubotu> New bug: #137483 in gaim (main) ""Send multiple" is needed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137483
<eevar2> any known issues with setting up lvm on a raid array using the 7.04 server install?
<eevar2> getting a blank screen (blue installer background layout) when i try to create a logical volume
<ubotu> New bug: #137484 in ubuntu "Adept Updater had crashed during Regular update " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137484
<ubotu> New bug: #137485 in ubuntu "Adept Updater had crashed during Regular update " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137485
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #137486 in yelp (main) "Yelp search algorithm needs to improve." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137486
<ubotu> New bug: #137490 in ubuntu "Sound lost after installing updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137490
<dholbach> heno: I'll move http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring/ and http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/ to people.u.c once we have it working with python2.4
<dholbach> at some stage I'd like to have http://todo.ubuntu.com where all the lists and everything that's generated every now and then is up with documentation of it
<dholbach> heno: jono you and I should discuss that probably at some stage for hardy
<ubotu> New bug: #137491 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany does not have launchpad customizations by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137491
<ubotu> New bug: #137492 in ubuntu "Not obvious session is "live" from CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137492
<ubotu> New bug: #137493 in kubuntu-meta (main) "personal background pictures causes system lockup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137493
* pedro waves
<ubotu> New bug: #137494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gnome-video-arcade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137494
<ubotu> New bug: #137495 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  Desktop effects starts with incorrect titlebar size at 1680x1050" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137495
<ubotu> New bug: #137496 in ubuntu "impossible de se connecter au serveur" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137496
<ubotu> New bug: #137497 in gnome-panel (main) "when deleting the logo for internet-connection in the upper-panel, you can't set it back to the panel." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137497
<ubotu> New bug: #137501 in partman-efi (main) "Fails to set boot flag on fat16 efi partition on ia64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137501
<ubotu> New bug: #137502 in ubuntu "Sound error on Asus A8V-VM motherboards" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137502
<ubotu> New bug: #134074 in debian-installer (main) "Text based install writes files +GMT offset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134074
<ubotu> New bug: #137503 in eog (main) "EOG crashes when saving a BMP image as PNG image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137503
<ubotu> New bug: #99474 in ubuntu "Outdated "Software Properties" in Desktop Guide" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99474
<ubotu> New bug: #137505 in ubuntu "gusty don't free memory used for a certain app after application termination" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137505
<ubotu> New bug: #137510 in console-tools (main) "better console setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137510
<ubotu> New bug: #137511 in fai (universe) "make-fai-nfsroot failes to create initramfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137511
<ubotu> New bug: #137512 in ubuntu "7.04 Live CD installs, alternate and server fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137512
<ubotu> New bug: #137513 in torbutton (main) "torbutton was auto-synced and has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137513
<ubotu> New bug: #137514 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "sshfs locks up randomly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137514
<ubotu> New bug: #137515 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  I upgrade from Test Tribe 4 to Test Tribe 5 and my monitor get in stand-by" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137515
<ubotu> New bug: #137516 in pulseaudio (main) "pulseaudio not detecting usb headset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137516
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> Buu
<bddebian> :-)
<ScottK> Beep
<bddebian> Heya ScottK
<ScottK> Heya.
<ubotu> New bug: #137517 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[Gutsy]  displayconfig-gtk configures my 22" 1680x1050 LCD panel wrong." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137517
<ubotu> New bug: #137519 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "sshfs: please update to latest version (1.6 -> 1.8)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137519
<ubotu> New bug: #137520 in ubuntu "language-support-bo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137520
<ubotu> New bug: #137522 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Incorrent refresh rates with nvidia driver by default (Twinview issue)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137522
<ubotu> New bug: #137524 in geany (universe) "geany: problem with numeric pad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137524
<ubotu> New bug: #137525 in jspwiki (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  jspwiki: tomcat5 not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137525
<ubotu> New bug: #137526 in apache (universe) "In Apache2 template site use <Virtualhost  *:80> rather than <Virtualhost  *>" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137526
<thekorn> dholbach: you told me yesterday that you get errors running bughelper-server, can you paste me a Traceback or something
<dholbach> thekorn: sure
<kagou> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #137527 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Unable to play encrypted DVD-s" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137527
<dholbach> hey kagou
<kagou> hey dholbach  :)
<dholbach> thekorn: http://daniel.holba,ch/temp/bughelper-server.log
<dholbach> thekorn: also:
<dholbach> heno dholbach: that looks nice, with the bughelper commands on the right
<dholbach> dholbach heno: thank thekorn :-)
<dholbach> * heno hugs thekorn
<dholbach> heno (even though he's not here)
<dholbach> sorry, that should be http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/bughelper-server.log
<dholbach> thekorn: and thanks for your fixes
<thekorn> dholbach: yuhu, thanks for uploading the changes
<davmor2> :)  WOW I thought it was bad when you talked to yourself but typing to yourself :P
<dholbach> davmor2: I was quoting
<thekorn> dholbach: I just had a quick look at the log, looks not that bad so far,
<dholbach> yeah, it looks good
<thekorn> one problem still exist: libxml2 does not like strings like "StacktraceTop: () from /"
<dholbach> what kind of characters are those? can we use one of libxml2 encoding functions on them?
<thekorn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/128162
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128162 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<thekorn> libxml2 stops parsing this bugreport on right after this chars,
<dholbach> damnit :-/
<thekorn> and this is why py-lp-bugs does not find any files attached to this bugreport
<dholbach> hum, maybe the guys on #xml on irc.gnome.org know
<thekorn> my problem is the bad documentation of  libxml2
<thekorn> ok, will ask there
<ubotu> New bug: #137528 in hello (main) "testbug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137528
<ubotu> New bug: #137529 in ubuntu "gutsy kmail paste" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137529
<thekorn> dholbach: I will open two bugreports based on your log-file later,
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll keep it there
<thekorn> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #137530 in apport (main) "apport-qt crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137530
<ubotu> New bug: #137531 in libmtp (main) "[needs upload]  libmtp-0.2.1-2 manual merge from debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137531
<ubotu> New bug: #137532 in apt-listchanges (main) "Translations upload: fix package to include apt-listchanges.pot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137532
<ubotu> New bug: #137533 in evolution (main) "Html sign /email not well supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137533
<ubotu> New bug: #137536 in ubuntu "Azureus commit problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137536
<ubotu> New bug: #137538 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  notebook instantly powered off while loading ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137538
<ubotu> New bug: #137541 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "can't change resolution of CRT monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137541
<AtomBubble> Hello.
<AtomBubble> Anyone there?
<ubotu> New bug: #137543 in desktop-effects (main) "Enable radeon power management (DynamicClocks)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137543
<ubotu> New bug: #137544 in system-config-printer (main) "When printer browsing is enabled, a reverse lookup on IP addresses should be done in printers listing " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137544
<ubotu> New bug: #137545 in strigiapplet (main) "WISHLIST: better Strigi Applet left-click behavior" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137545
<ubotu> New bug: #137546 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "[Gutsy]  traceback while updating to 8.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137546
<ubotu> New bug: #137547 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Calc 2.2.0: Miscalculation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137547
<AtomBubble> Hello.
<ubotu> New bug: #137549 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "broadcom wifi drivers" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137549
<ubotu> New bug: #137553 in krb5 (main) "Please sync krb5 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137553
<ubotu> New bug: #137555 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in Strigi::AnalyzerConfiguration::indexType()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137555
<ubotu> New bug: #137556 in java-package (multiverse) "[UVFe]  please sync java-package (0.34) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137556
<ubotu> New bug: #137558 in tracker (main) "0.6.2 i386 does not compile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137558
<ubotu> New bug: #137559 in hal (main) "[gutsy]  failed to initialize hal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137559
<ubotu> New bug: #137562 in gnome-schedule (universe) "please update gnome-schedule to 1.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137562
<ubotu> New bug: #137560 in wine (universe) "Wine secure by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137560
<ubotu> New bug: #137564 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes when opening preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137564
<ubotu> New bug: #135334 in ubuntu "Torrent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135334
<ubotu> New bug: #137566 in wine (universe) "[sync request]  Please sync wine from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137566
<ubotu> New bug: #137565 in ubuntu "iwl4965 unstable on Dell XPS M1330" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137565
<ubotu> New bug: #137567 in apport (main) "stale lock prevents apport runs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137567
<ubotu> New bug: #137569 in totem (main) "(Gusty Tribe 5) Totem-xine crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137569
<ubotu> New bug: #137570 in totem (main) "[Gusty]  Totem doesn't load subtitles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137570
<ubotu> New bug: #137571 in network-manager (main) "Network-manager doesn't connect to open wireless networks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137571
<ubotu> New bug: #137572 in totem (main) "(Gusty) Totem doesn't load subtitles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137572
<ubotu> New bug: #137573 in poker-network (universe) "poker2d crash (SIGSEGV) at startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137573
<ubotu> New bug: #137575 in compiz (main) "gutsy: windows don't raise properly (+compiz, raise_on_click off)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137575
<ubotu> New bug: #137578 in gq (universe) "no longer possible to store hashed password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137578
<ubotu> New bug: #137580 in cupsys (main) "[Gusty]  Wrong default driver for Brother HL - 2030" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137580
<ubotu> New bug: #137582 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Rotate Cube Right keyboard binding disappeared" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137582
<ubotu> New bug: #137584 in hal (main) "scanner not start epson " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137584
<ubotu> New bug: #137585 in ubuntu "LSI Logic MPT driver mapping of scsi device busy to scsi host+device busy leads to read-only ext3 fs remounts on VMware ESX Server." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137585
<ubotu> New bug: #137586 in cupsys (main) "(Gusty) CUPS: imposible to cancel or hold printer jobs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137586
<ubotu> New bug: #137588 in cupsys (main) "(Gusty) Printing from live cd fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137588
<ubotu> New bug: #137589 in ri-li (universe) "Please sync ri-li (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137589
<ubotu> New bug: #137592 in ubuntu "Ubuntu installer forward button is enabled, should be disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137592
<ubotu> New bug: #137593 in freetype1 (main) "(Gusty) wrong default font rendering for LCDs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137593
<ubotu> New bug: #137590 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Keyboard/trackpad activity on MacBook causes extremely high number of CPU wakeups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137590
<ubotu> New bug: #137591 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Xen 2.6.22-10-xen DomU crashes at boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137591
<ubotu> New bug: #137594 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Remove mouseemu from Ubuntu default install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137594
<ubotu> New bug: #137595 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Networking doesn't Work under Xen 2.6.22-10-xen without ethtool -K eth0 tx off command" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137595
<ubotu> New bug: #137596 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "-xen kernel does not support cpufreq" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137596
<ubotu> New bug: #133744 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashed with IOError in save_cache_list()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133744
<ubotu> New bug: #137598 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Screen brightness resets to default (maximum) on idle with AC plugged in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137598
<ubotu> New bug: #137599 in virtualbox (universe) "Error on starting virtual machine: VirtualBox kernel driver not installed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137599
<ubotu> New bug: #132647 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashed with AttributeError in __getattr__()" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132647
<ubotu> New bug: #137600 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Bluetooth can't be stopped by powertop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137600
<ubotu> New bug: #137601 in fontconfig (main) ""Times" should map to "Times New Roman", etc,  if installed..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137601
<ubotu> New bug: #137603 in compiz (main) "Enable cube effect by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137603
<ubotu> New bug: #137602 in powertop (universe) "powertop suggests "increase the VM dirty writeback time from 5.00 to 15 seconds" repeatedly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137602
<ubotu> New bug: #137604 in xorg (main) "Black Bar Across Screen with latest Xorg Update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137604
<ubotu> New bug: #137606 in nautilus (main) "nautilus in lookup mode has no icon view" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137606
<ubotu> New bug: #137607 in sane-frontends (universe) "Gimp fails to start when sane is installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137607
<ubotu> New bug: #137608 in ubuntu "gcc is broken in Gutsy Tribe5 directly after installation+upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137608
<ubotu> New bug: #137609 in hugin (universe) "External URLs in help interface are not loaded in default browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137609
<ubotu> New bug: #137610 in hugin (universe) "Cannot load help contents after clicking external URL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137610
<ubotu> New bug: #137611 in ubuntu "Package request for bluemote" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137611
<ubotu> New bug: #137612 in gdm (main) "Users and group list and also network device list disappear when "Enable Automatic Login" is selected." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137612
<ubotu> New bug: #137613 in gedit (main) "AttributeError: Document instance has no attribute 'timeout_update_id'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137613
<ubotu> New bug: #137614 in cupsys (main) "Cannot load ooimpress and Qtiplot if network is off - related to cups, problem/solution found in client.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137614
<ubotu> New bug: #137615 in strigi (main) "strigi applet bug when kicker is at top of screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137615
<ubotu> New bug: #137617 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "The repository does not exist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137617
<ubotu> New bug: #137619 in ubuntu "[gutsy tribe 5]  Fails to handle systems with too many IDE interfaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137619
<ubotu> New bug: #137620 in hal (main) "the hardware information couldn't find it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137620
<ubotu> New bug: #137622 in ubuntu "Low sound output and poor quality" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137622
<ubotu> New bug: #137624 in ubuntu "fsck required on boot for raids-1 hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137624
<ubotu> New bug: #137625 in gedit (main) "gedit crashes on a simple text file of 6000 lines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137625
<ubotu> New bug: #137628 in abiword (main) "mailmerge direct to printer is undocumented" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137628
<ubotu> New bug: #137629 in ubuntu "unable to set resolution to 1280x1024 on lenovo n3000 n100 running 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137629
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-06
<ubotu> New bug: #137500 in bluez-utils "problem with Wireless 350 Bluetooth" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137500
<ubotu> New bug: #137630 in ubuntu "[GUTSY]  SiS 190 onboard NIC problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137630
<ubotu> New bug: #137631 in firefox (main) "Firefox and thunderbird crash when opening a gtk window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137631
<ubotu> New bug: #137635 in evince (main) "Crash on zero-sized page in a PDF" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137635
<ubotu> New bug: #137638 in nautilus (main) "Disable ctrl-t as default for moving to trash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137638
<ubotu> New bug: #137640 in texlive-extra (main) "calligra font missing from texlive-fonts-extra" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137640
<ubotu> New bug: #137641 in scribes (universe) "Right click menu causes Scribes to crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137641
<ubotu> New bug: #137642 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "RFE Add Sprint Pantech PX-500 devid to airprime.c" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137642
<ubotu> New bug: #137644 in tar (main) "[Fake sync]  tar 1.18-2build1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137644
<ubotu> New bug: #137643 in homebank (universe) "Cannot import QIF, QFX or OFX." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137643
<ubotu> New bug: #137645 in kubuntu-meta (main) "On Kubuntu Gutsy 64bit several packages shows not the right language despite of installed language-packs whereas on 32bit the same packages are ok" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137645
<ubotu> New bug: #137646 in score-reading-trainer (universe) "New version of Score Reading Trainer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137646
<ubotu> New bug: #137650 in ubuntu ""Test" from graphical configuration tool for X fails on a Presario Laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137650
<ubotu> New bug: #137651 in python2.5 (main) "libpython2.5.so symlink not created" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137651
<ubotu> New bug: #137652 in ubuntu "[gutsty]  xserver-xorg now fails to start " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137652
<ubotu> New bug: #137653 in gnome-app-install (main) "update-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137653
<ubotu> New bug: #137656 in ubuntu "Samba Backport Urgently Needed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137656
<ubotu> New bug: #137657 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Missing Generic Screen 1280 x 768" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137657
<ubotu> New bug: #137660 in compiz (main) "No window decorators" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137660
<ubotu> New bug: #137663 in ubuntu "failure to shutdown properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137663
<ubotu> New bug: #137664 in openoffice.org (main) "toolbar icon size is too big" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137664
<ubotu> New bug: #137665 in firefox (main) "firefox java plugin missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137665
<ubotu> New bug: #137666 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  NetworkManager causes hang when suspending" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137666
<ubotu> New bug: #137667 in ubuntu "installer hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137667
<ubotu> New bug: #137671 in gimp (main) "UVF Exception for gimp 2.4.0~rc2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137671
<ubotu> New bug: #137674 in gnome-panel (main) "Problem to burn dvd or cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137674
<ubotu> New bug: #137675 in openoffice.org (main) "Impress crashes when openoffice.org-kde is installed upon inserting text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137675
<ubotu> New bug: #137676 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice (impress) crashes after changing slide design" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137676
<ubotu> New bug: #137679 in ubuntu "gusty alternate cd's corrupt after burning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137679
<ubotu> New bug: #137680 in ubuntu "[Removal Request Universe]  spiftacity 2.13.89-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137680
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have been reporting bug, testing betas, risking my data for months before feisty
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I am doing the same with gutsy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I particularly hate regressions
<Le-Chuck_ITA> now I feel like ubuntu is going to ignore me for the rest of my laptop's life
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/53923
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53923 in linux-source-2.6.20 "tifm: Texas Instruments Card reader not working" [High,Confirmed] 
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this is never going to be fixed for me
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody is never going to ask me more information
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and this is a *regression*
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I wasted hours trying to report bugs as best as I could
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but nobody is ever going to care about my bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> because it was marked as fixed and I have to reopen
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but if I reopen
<Le-Chuck_ITA> given the lifecycle of a bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I will not see it even considered before gutsy+1
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I have been waiting since feisty rc
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and that's all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thank you
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> right then.
<RAOF> Having actually looked at the bug report, I'm not sure what he's complaining about.
<Hobbsee> well, they said they'd fix it in -updates
<Hobbsee> but havent yet
<RAOF> But there's a prospective kernel asking for testing.
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> and they're finding that some people's are working, and some still arent.
<RAOF> Indeed.  That seemed to be the story of the bug.
<RAOF> "works for me", "broke for me", rinse and repeat.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> ah yes, he is the complaining one on the bug.
<Hobbsee> bah.  he left.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok my complaint was not for the bug cycle being long, which is normal given the few people working at that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> my complaint was about bugs being marked as fixed after months of discussion with people for who the bug is not fixed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this was the wrong place to complain
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> So, things I see from that bug:
<RAOF> 1) The feisty bug is still "Confirmed, high".
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the only reason why I mentioned the lifecycle, to be clearer, is that who asks me to report has to know that it is long, sorry for confusion
<Le-Chuck_ITA> RAOF:
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I reopened taht
<RAOF> 2) There's a test-update available, which fixes the problem for some, but apparently not all.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it was marked as fixed
<RAOF> *Is* it fixed in feisty?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for some people
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and in gutsy too
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for other people
<Le-Chuck_ITA> including me
<RAOF> Ok, so that particular bug is probably fixed in feisty, and this is another bug.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this is not fixed in feisty nor in gutsy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes I don't want to bore everybody here since I already said this privately to one of you :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but the point is it's not clear at all that these are two different bugs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> they are perfectly similar, the fix looks just incomplete
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and that's the reason to do testing
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if you wished to fix bugs as soon as it worked for some reporter then you'd not do testing at all IMHO
<RAOF> The fix was to unrevert a newer version of the drivers.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<RAOF> *That* has been done, and thus *thah
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and that didnt' work for me but the old version
<RAOF> *that* bug has been fixed.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> worked for me in edgy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so there must be something unreverted
<RAOF> Or maybe the new drivers don't work for you.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh sorry I read "the fix was to revert"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok that's a possibility
<RAOF> Either way, it seems that the bug, as reported, has been fixed.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> again: if switching to a new version of a driver to fix bugs of some breaks things for other, isn't it the case to keep discussing the problem in the same bug report and mark as fixed only when it does not introduce new problems?
<RAOF> Basically, for the already released feisty, the mistaken unrevert has been fixed.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I had feisty pre-releases where it worked out of the box on the live cd
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and that was a great improvement from edgy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so this is why I still claim the bug is not fixed
<RAOF> Not when the head of the kernel team says "please file another bug against the gutsy kernel, with all appropriate info' :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I see
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I also see
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the kernel team, which is the right place to complain
<Le-Chuck_ITA> will not reply to me on IRC
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you did
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I appreciate this
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I will try to write an e-mail to ben
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I am ready to bet that I will not get any reply - and believe it or not usually I am not angry when I e-mail or chat :)
<RAOF> It seems like there's a bit of frustraiton on both ends, really.
* Hobbsee suspects ben is very busy, and has a very big inbox.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> switching to a more abstract level, this seems to be turning into a problem
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes, and that's really turning into a problem
<Le-Chuck_ITA> because when we approach the BTS
<Le-Chuck_ITA> we think that joint forces will improve things
<Le-Chuck_ITA> instead
<Le-Chuck_ITA> things get worse everyday because there are too many forces :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> being ignored when you take your time to report a bug, install relevant dbg packages, reproduce, maybe reboot two or three times, and then see that the bug assignee don't read you is frustrating
<Le-Chuck_ITA> otoh
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I know why I am not solving bugs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and am not a bug contact for any ubuntu package
<Le-Chuck_ITA> anyway I suppose that talking again and again about it won't change things
<RAOF> Le-Chuck_ITA: You're not really being ignored.
<RAOF> Rather, there are a _lot_ of bugs, and people will glance at a lot, and try to fix those they think they can fix.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I agree with this, and that's the reason why I don't complain for those bugs that I opened 12 months ago with all the relevant information
<ubotu> New bug: #137683 in kde-guidance (main) "[PATCH]  xorgconfig.py crashes on "disable" in Modules section" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137683
<Le-Chuck_ITA> problems arise when you know that information is not enough
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and want to know how to provide more, only a developer can tell you in that case
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and if the developer does not reply you get frustrated
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's none of your business :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I have to stop it here
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I am seriously thinking about debugging the driver with some printk
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thank you both and have a nice day
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or night
<RAOF> Good afternoon :)
<ajmitch> that was fun
<ubotu> New bug: #137686 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  [regression]  (regression from edgy to feisty and to gutsy) tifm_sd module not working and not producing any message in logs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137686
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #137688 in xchat (universe) "xchat doesn't remember "minimize to tray" setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137688
<ubotu> New bug: #137689 in empathy (universe) "empathy should depend on telepathy-gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137689
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> hey thekorn
* dholbach hugs thekorn
* thekorn hugs dholbach 
<ubotu> New bug: #137690 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Xorg hangs randomly when compiz enabled intel/i810" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137690
<ubotu> New bug: #137691 in ubuntu "error setting up inter-process communications for kde in Gusty Kubuntu Cd Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137691
<ubotu> New bug: #137692 in openoffice.org (main) "wrong symbols on paper in place of right ones on screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137692
* kagou hugs dholbach and thekorn :)
* thekorn hugs kagou !
* dholbach hugs kagou back
<thekorn> dholbach: "fix" in bug 137554 really breaks apport,
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137554 in python-launchpad-bugs "Bug.subscribtions should probably be Bug.subscribers" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137554
<dholbach> thanks thekorn for working so hard on pylpbugs
<thekorn> so should I add a double alsias 137554
<thekorn> subscriptions = subscribtions = subscribers
<dholbach> will that be a lot of work?
<thekorn> just this one line
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> then that would be great
<dholbach> the new API is just a pleasure to use
<thekorn> nice to hear
<dholbach> I'm hacking on a tool to build source packages, upload them to PPA and automatically update bug reports to adher to SponsorshipProcess
<thekorn> cool
<kagou> dholbach, this will be great !
<dholbach> I'll try out the subscribers patch in a bit and see if it works fine
<kagou> i'm trying PPA and have lot of fun with it :)  https://launchpad.net/~vetsel-patrice/+archive
<thekorn> dholbach: looking at your bughelper-server.log: there are two other error where we can't do anything, IMO
<thekorn> bzr lock errors
<dholbach> that's fine
<dholbach> we had them before too
<thekorn> and bugs which are change between creating the buglist and parsing the bugreport
<dholbach> I symlinked the logs to http://daniel.holba.ch/bughelper-logs
<thekorn> super
<dholbach> hum... will we have setters and getters for _subscibtions?
<dholbach> hum... will we have setters and getters for _subscribtions?
<thekorn> dholbach: we have to create a bughelper/bugsquad branch "bughelper-task"
<thekorn> no you just have to edit bugbase.py
<thekorn> line 268 :subscriptions = subscribtions = subscribers
<dholbach> thekorn: shall we make that part of bughelper-data?
<dholbach> ok, done
<dholbach> I'll try it out
<thekorn> yes I think bughelper-task beeing part of bughelper-data sounds good
<dholbach> ok - if you push the changes to that place, I can make the change in the server config to reflect the branch origin
<dholbach> thekorn: .subscribers works like a charm
<dholbach> uploaded
<thekorn> dholbach: ok should I create a ~bughelper-dev , ~bugsquad or a ~ubuntu-qa bughelper-task team-branch
<dholbach> ubuntu-qa probably
<dholbach> we don't want too many people mucking about with the server configuration
<thekorn> dholbach: I just thought a bit about using py-lp-bugs with python2.4, one question:
<thekorn> XS-Python-Version: >= 2.5 in debian/control forces python >= 2.5
<thekorn> ?
<dholbach> yes, I did that because it failed to byte-compile for 2.4
<ubotu> New bug: #137694 in openoffice.org (main) "Draw files exported as .eps, translate elliptical shapes into rectangles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137694
<dholbach> it was a dirty hack to get us going and pylpbugs out in packaged form
<thekorn> ok, so it will be removed once pylpbugs is running under py2.4
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> that's the plan :
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> hey coNP
<coNP> hey dholbach
<dholbach> thekorn: will you push up the branch to ~ubuntu-qa?
<ubotu> New bug: #137695 in gnome-app-install (main) "[CRASH]  update-app-install: Gutsy 2007-09-05 live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137695
<thekorn> dholbach: yes will do in a bit, I'm just thinking about the bzr commands used by bughelper-server
<thekorn> should we use bzr branch >task-branch> or
<thekorn> bzr checkout <task-branch>
<dholbach_> checkout will probably not make much sense, as it will be readonly only, right?
<thekorn> dholbach: as I understand bazaar, when we use bzr checkout every committed revision would automatically published to the lp-branch
<thekorn> so we won't need "bzr push"
<dholbach> thekorn: yeah, but the bughelper-server does not commit things itself, does it?
<thekorn> bughelper-server removes proceeded tasks and committs this changes to the branch
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> so I'd need to add my ssh key on the server to LP
<ubotu> New bug: #137696 in eog (main) "crash after saving rotated pictures" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137696
<thekorn> or we could remove the "bzr commit" parts from bughelper-server
<dholbach> if it makes sense to use it and it helps us to not duplicate work, we should have it in, I guess
<dholbach> if we use    branch: sftp://bazaar....   without a user name, because that's the most general we can have in the default config, we'd require people to have something like
<dholbach> Host bazaar.launchpad.net
<dholbach>         User dholbach
<dholbach> in their .ssh/config
<dholbach> I think that'd be fine
<dholbach> especially considering that not many people will run that server
<dholbach> but it'd be nice to explain that somewhere
<ubotu> New bug: #137697 in hplip (main) "HPLIP complains about missing PyQt, Gutsy 2007-09-05 Live CD:" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137697
<ubotu> New bug: #137698 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashes on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137698
<thekorn> dholbach: you mean in the bughelper-server-config?
<dholbach> yeah
<thekorn> every user can have his/her own config file in ~/.bughelper
<dholbach> ahhhh ok
<dholbach> even better
<dholbach> but maybe the default should be sftp://bazaar.... what do you think?
<thekorn> don't know
* RAOF will need to submit a patch to make it check in ~/.config/bughelper XDG FTW!
<ubotu> New bug: #137699 in bfr (universe) "bfr hangs at EOF when --speedcap is used" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137699
<ubotu> New bug: #137700 in gparted (main) "[gutsy]  Partition Editor (gparted) reports swap partition as "Unknown" with a warning sign" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137700
<ubotu> New bug: #137701 in mono (main) "UVF Exception - Mono 1.2.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137701
<thekorn> dholbach: branch added: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa/bughelper-data/bugserver-tasks
<dholbach> rock thanks
<thekorn> diff against bughelper .main:
<thekorn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36535/
<thekorn> changes config and uses checkout instead of  branch
<dholbach> can you also add a small comment to the configuration about .ssh/config or adding the user name?
<thekorn> ok ,will do
<dholbach> super thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #137702 in monodoc (main) "UVF Exception - Monodoc 1.2.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137702
<ubotu> New bug: #137704 in python2.5 (main) "python2.5-dev has unmet dependencies in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137704
<ubotu> New bug: #137705 in libgdiplus (main) "UVF Exception - libgdiplus 1.2.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137705
<thekorn> dholbach: comment added to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36538/
<dholbach> super, will apply in a bit
<ubotu> New bug: #137706 in gtk-sharp2 (main) "UVF Exception - gtk-sharp2-2.10.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137706
<ubotu> New bug: #137707 in rhythmbox (main) "Segfault when internet connection is turned off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137707
<ubotu> New bug: #137712 in xchat "XCHATSHAREDIR variable not correct" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137712
<ubotu> New bug: #137713 in gnomesword (universe) "GnomeSword Crashes when opening studypad from file menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137713
<ubotu> New bug: #137716 in gnomesword (universe) "Blue Print :: Please impliment the ability to add bug reports" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137716
<ubotu> New bug: #137718 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Excessive CPU usage of /usr/lib/xscreensaver/ifs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137718
<ubotu> New bug: #137719 in virtualbox (universe) "Virtualbox under Gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137719
<ubotu> New bug: #137720 in tracker (main) "tracker 0.6.2 doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137720
<ubotu> New bug: #137721 in fet (universe) "FET on ubuntu should be upgraded to latest version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137721
<ubotu> New bug: #137722 in gimp (main) "Gimp crashes due to failed assertion on startup (or shortly after)." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137722
<ubotu> New bug: #137723 in taskjuggler (universe) "Taskjuggler KDE PM App shows up incorrect in Adept Manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137723
<ubotu> New bug: #137724 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysqladmin create wikidb: can't connect to mysql server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137724
<ubotu> New bug: #137725 in strigiapplet (main) "textfield of strigiapplet loses focus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137725
<ubotu> New bug: #137726 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "can't start mysqld, " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137726
<ubotu> New bug: #137727 in ubuntu "missing file "pxelinux.cfg.serial-9600/default" from ubuntu-installer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137727
<ubotu> New bug: #137728 in openoffice.org (main) "No title bar or window borders on on openoffice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137728
<ubotu> New bug: #137729 in nautilus (main) "7.10 tribe 5 nautilus gives in properties size of folder incrrectly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137729
<ubotu> New bug: #137734 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Alsa support for Ensoniq 1371 breaks when updating to kernel revision 16-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137734
<ubotu> New bug: #137733 in ubuntu "xchat-gnome autocorrect bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137733
<ubotu> New bug: #137735 in wine (universe) "[gutsy]  wine causes hard lockup - every time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137735
<ubotu> New bug: #137736 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu Gutsy updater crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137736
<ubotu> New bug: #137737 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "[Gutsy]  session isn't locked after resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137737
<ubotu> New bug: #137738 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  suspend / hibernate works fine, but after resume, I get a "Failed to suspend" popup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137738
<ubotu> New bug: #137741 in tracker (main) "tracker does not allow additional mailboxes (eg. balsa)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137741
<ubotu> New bug: #137742 in tracker (main) "[gutsy]  disabling tracker from system/sessions on a fresh gutsy install does not really disable it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137742
<ubotu> New bug: #137743 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session: Refusing to initialize GTK+" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137743
<ubotu> New bug: #137744 in network-manager (main) "network-manager fills logs with nm_policy_device_change_check messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137744
<ubotu> New bug: #137745 in compiz (main) "compiz can only used by one user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137745
<ubotu> New bug: #137746 in ubuntu "komisch komisch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137746
<ubotu> New bug: #137747 in kdebase (main) "Link to java ist missing in konqueror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137747
<Hobbsee> bug 136792
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136792 in ubuntu "NPFU exception for virtualbox" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136792
<ubotu> New bug: #137521 in ubuntu "New package maven-2.0.7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137521
<ubotu> New bug: #137748 in kdepim (main) "kpilot fails to sync due to module visor not running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137748
<ubotu> New bug: #137749 in cdrdao "[gutsy]  Gcdmaster crash when playing music" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137749
<ubotu> New bug: #137750 in ubufox (main) "[Gutsy]  "Ubuntu Addons" Firefox extension manager doesn't show already installed extensions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137750
<ubotu> New bug: #137751 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon eats up all free disk space" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137751
<ubotu> New bug: #137752 in evince (main) "Huge memory leak (about 1MB/s) selecting text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137752
<ubotu> New bug: #137753 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon needs exclude lists, defaults eat up too many resources" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137753
<dholbach> thekorn: ok, if I add a lplogin property for the user class?
<thekorn> dholbach: sure, but it would be the same as __str__
<dholbach> maybe I'm trying to do the wrong thing then
<dholbach> how do I check if 'ubuntu-universe-sponsors' is among the subscribers?
<ubotu> New bug: #137754 in kipi-plugins (main) "SVN version includes support for picasaweb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137754
<thekorn> you are right in this case a .lplogin would be nice, but:
<thekorn> if  'ubuntu-universe-sponsors' in [str(i) for i in bug.subscribers] 
<thekorn> should work
* dholbach tries again
<dholbach> for adding a subscriber, I'd merely do a      bug.subscribers += 'lplogin'; bug.commit()    ?
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> dholbach:  no b.subscribers.add("boo")
<thekorn> and then b.commit()
<dholbach> ok, I was just stupid - got the logic wrong on my end :)
<dholbach> subscribers work nicely now :)
<ubotu> New bug: #137756 in ubuntu "Drive mounted with cifs cannot follow links" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137756
<thekorn> dholbach: I think you can increase the time between two runs of bughelper-server, a new run beginns five minutes after the last finished
<dholbach> ok, will do
<dholbach> done, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #137757 in ubuntu "I JUST THINK THAT UBUNTU DEFAULT RESOLUTION IS TOO HIGH !!!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137757
<bddebian> heh, nice bug
<ubotu> New bug: #137758 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-new installs 386 kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137758
<ubotu> New bug: #137759 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Brightness applet cannot connect to g-p-m after first log off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137759
<ubotu> New bug: #137760 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Network Manager applet cannot show Connection Information window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137760
<ubotu> New bug: #137761 in cjk (universe) "Cannot format example CJKutf8.tex in latex-cjk-common" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137761
<thekorn> dholbach: the workaround this libxml2 issue was bad, it fixed the problem for one bugreport, but breaks parsing of an other one, according to the log
<dholbach> thekorn: argl - so we have to remove a list of bad characters?
<thekorn> no, just add one more character, I removed "\x10" - this was wrong
<thekorn> re.compile(ur"\ufffd|\x0f|\x10")
<thekorn> should be the right regex
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> we didn't have a python-lp-bugs upload for a long time... ;-)
<dholbach> doing it
<thekorn> we have to create a list of bugs "only commit changes if these bugs are parsed without errors"
<dholbach> thekorn: uploaded
<thekorn> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #137764 in firefox (main) "Firefox caches pixmaps to X11, need feature to disable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137764
<ubotu> New bug: #137765 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "unionfs bug when on nfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137765
<ubotu> New bug: #137766 in ubuntu "Linguistic representation for Indian Languages Regional & Language - System Settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137766
<dholbach> thekorn: should this work?
<dholbach> import os; import launchpadbugs.connector as Connector; Bug = Connector.ConnectBug(); Bug.authentication = os.path.expanduser("~/.lpcookie"); bug = Bug(int(137528)); comment = Bug.NewComment(text="text"); bug.comments.add(comment); bug. commit()
<dholbach> (of course I meant   bug.commit()  )
<thekorn> dholbach: did not test it, but in general: yes
<dholbach> hm
<dholbach> it does not do anything
<dholbach> I'd just like to add a comment :)
<thekorn> ok, let me check
<dholbach> it's what's on the wiki page
<dholbach> ... mostly
<thekorn> is this a test-bug
<thekorn> can i add a comment ?
<bdmurray> morning you two
<bdmurray> Where can I learn more about bughelper-server?
<dholbach> thekorn: sure
<thekorn> dholbach: ValueError: launchpad.net error: There is 1 error.
<thekorn> hmmm
<dholbach> bdmurray: check out http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa/bughelper-data/bugserver-tasks
<dholbach> bdmurray: that's the config file
<thekorn> why is changing bugreports in "ubuntu" different than changing bugreports in a "upstream" product like "buglog-data"
<dholbach> arg arg arg arg
<dholbach> that's so painful :-(
<thekorn> dholbach: I got it!
<dholbach> you're amazing
<dholbach> I guess we should be more in touch with the LP guys
<thekorn> give me a sec
<thekorn> no my bad :)
<dholbach> and explain to them that we have real-life infrastructure that depends on the malone html.... as long as there is no xmlrpc :-(
<thekorn> dholbach: you need a subject,
<thekorn> or use bug.commit(force_changes=True)
<thekorn> this auto-generates a subject like "Re: <bug-title>"
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> I'll change the docs
<dholbach> gracias
<thekorn> de nada
<ubotu> New bug: #137771 in ubuntu "krb5 security update breaks kerberos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137771
<ubotu> New bug: #137773 in yarssr (universe) "Yarssr hangs when trying to check my atom feed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137773
<dholbach> bu 137528 looks nearly good now :-)
<dholbach> the tool uploads the package to a PPA, adds a proper comment, subscribes the appropriate sponsors team and sets the status
<thekorn> nice
<dholbach> but it needs bug 137767 to get fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137767 in soyuz "Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed in PPA uploads closes Ubuntu bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137767
<ubotu> New bug: #137777 in ubuntu "nvidia-glx-new: Missing lib thats needed on my new system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137777
<ubotu> New bug: #137778 in wireshark (universe) "wireshark force close - tcpdump continued to run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137778
<ubotu> New bug: #130742 in f-spot (main) "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130742
<ubotu> New bug: #137779 in postfix (main) "Dapper Server: Postfix dependency on emacs?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137779
<ubotu> New bug: #137755 in debian-installer (main) "delphi" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137755
<ubotu> New bug: #137762 in drupal (universe) "SECURITY UPDATE: drupal 5.1" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137762
<ubotu> New bug: #137783 in ubuntu "intermittent, random kernel freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137783
<ubotu> New bug: #137784 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  texlive-base-bin post-installation error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137784
<ubotu> New bug: #137782 in ubiquity (main) "Misleading German translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137782
<ubotu> New bug: #137785 in cron (main) "cron's immediate child becomes a zombie process" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137785
<ubotu> New bug: #137788 in unrar-nonfree (multiverse) "[Sync request]  Sync unrar-nonfree (1:3.7.3-1.1) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137788
<ubotu> New bug: #137789 in pychecker (main) "autopkgtest gutsy pychecker: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137789
<ubotu> New bug: #137792 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk recognizes the correct resolution but uses 640x480 instead" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137792
<ubotu> New bug: #137794 in ubuntu "havp problems(based on question#12891)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137794
<ubotu> New bug: #137795 in mod-cband (universe) "[SRU Universe]  mod-cband 0.9.7.4-2build1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137795
<ubotu> New bug: #137796 in ubuntu "crash on launch "about me"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137796
<ubotu> New bug: #137797 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "compizconfig ccsm is incomplete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137797
<ubotu> New bug: #137798 in update-manager (main) "progress bar imprecise" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137798
<ubotu> New bug: #137799 in gnome-power-manager (main) "last update has broken icons in themes other than human" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137799
<ubotu> New bug: #137800 in apt (main) "add ntlm (MS) proxy support (wishlist)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137800
<ubotu> New bug: #137802 in gnome-power-manager (main) "X crashes when a try to run Google earth when Compiz is enabled" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137802
<ubotu> New bug: #137803 in compiz (main) "X crashes when a try to run Google earth when Compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137803
<ubotu> New bug: #137806 in ubuntu "Unmounting error USB hard disk with multiple partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137806
<ubotu> New bug: #137808 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager frequently fails WPA connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137808
<ubotu> New bug: #137809 in dolphin (main) ""Split View" in dolphin causes the right panel to double size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137809
<ubotu> New bug: #129585 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy.exe crashed with signal 5 in bonobo_activation_timeout_reg_check()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129585
<ubotu> New bug: #137810 in ubuntu "leaving sd card in causes hibernate and suspend to fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137810
<ubotu> New bug: #137811 in ubuntu "mpd 0.13.0-2ubuntu1 fails to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137811
<ubotu> New bug: #137812 in control-center (main) "'desktop effects' tab HIG problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137812
<ubotu> New bug: #127831 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear() false positive" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127831
<ubotu> New bug: #137813 in dasher (universe) "dasher crashes when changing language to german" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137813
<ubotu> New bug: #137814 in subversion (main) "man svnwrap is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137814
<ubotu> New bug: #137815 in ubuntu "Default firewall rules needed along with program to set up firewall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137815
<ubotu> New bug: #137816 in ubuntu "Color in "ls" output is eaten by "more"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137816
<ubotu> New bug: #137818 in compiz (main) "Compiz trouble with monitor geometry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137818
<joumetal> any ideas to bug 137604?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137604 in xorg "Black Bar Across Screen with latest Xorg Update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137604
<ubotu> New bug: #137819 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Synaptics Touchpad not detected by kernel on Fujitsu e8010" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137819
<ubotu> New bug: #137820 in language-pack-ru-base (main) "KOI8-R locale when upgrading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137820
<ubotu> New bug: #137821 in ubufox (main) "extensions cannot be installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137821
<bdmurray> joumetal: what kind of ideas are you looking for?
<joumetal> bdmurray Which is right package? and maybe some ideas for workaround
<bdmurray> joumetal: xorg is right enough - bryce harrington is the xorg maintainer and since he commented on the bug I think he is on top of things
<bdmurray> joumetal: in regards to work around change the video driver from i810 to intel would be worth trying
<joumetal> bdmurray changing driver didnt't work for me but it's nice to hear that it is commented by xorg maintainer.
<bdmurray> joumetal: You have the black stripe with the driver set to intel or i810?
<joumetal> bdmurray with i810 and intel. dmesg gives drm errors.
<bdmurray> I don't see that in the bug report.
<ubotu> New bug: #137825 in xevil (universe) "xevil crash invalid pointer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137825
<ubotu> New bug: #137826 in hwdb-client (main) "Ubuntu Hardware database fails to complete report" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137826
<joumetal> I would test with older kernel but stupid me removed them.
<pepsiman> which package shows this dialog? http://pepsiman.homelinux.org/~malcolm/Screenshot-gnome-settings-daemon.png
<seb128> pepsiman: gnome-control-center
<pepsiman> seb128: ok.  Do you agree that it's completely useless?  It doesn't tell me which setting is which
<seb128> no
<seb128> and there is already some bugs on the topic so no need to open a new one
<pepsiman> i'll search
<seb128> pepsiman: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358048
<ubotu> Gnome bug 358048 in settings-daemon "Nuke "keyboard settings differ" dialog" [Normal,New] 
<pepsiman> thx
<pepsiman> what about this one?  http://pepsiman.homelinux.org/~malcolm/Screenshot-Error.png
<ubotu> New bug: #137827 in cdbs (main) "cdbs-edit-patch fails with tarball.mk and a nonstatic DEB_TAR_SRCDIR" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137827
<seb128> pepsiman: you're welcome
<seb128> pepsiman: that looks like gnome-applets not being installer or the mixer being broken
<seb128> pepsiman: what happen if you run /usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2 from a command line?
<pepsiman> none of my applets loaded
<pepsiman> it doesn't output anything, and nothing appears on the panels
<seb128> do you have a mixer applet already on your panel?
<seb128> it should hang
<seb128> then you can add it
<pepsiman> I can add the fish, I can't add the trash
<pepsiman> ** (gnome-panel:17456): WARNING **: panel-applet-frame.c:1278: failed to load applet OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet:
<pepsiman> Failed to resolve, or extend '!prefs_key=/apps/panel/applets/applet_13/prefs;background=none:;orient=up;size=x-small;locked_down=false
<seb128> weird
<seb128> does it happen with an another user?
<seb128> is that a new installation? when did the bug start?
<pepsiman> it doesn't happen as another user
<pepsiman> I'm running gutsy, I logged out and logged back in again, and it started Xgl on the first head leaving the second head blank.  Xgl also had the wrong keyboard layout.  So I dpkg --purge xserver-xgl and then log out and log back in again.  Then gnome tells me my keyboard layout doesn't match and my applets don't load
<seb128> did you reboot?
<seb128> looks like a gconf issue
<pepsiman> no
<seb128> or multiple process fighting
<pepsiman> I can't reboot until mythtv stops recording
<seb128> maybe there is still something from the session which crashed running
<pepsiman> I'll reboot at 10:35
<ubotu> New bug: #137830 in sound-juicer (main) "[gutsy]  sound-juicer can not see audio CD in drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137830
<pepsiman> hmm, alsa isn't working either
<ubotu> New bug: #137831 in python-xmpp (main) "autopkgtest gutsy python-xmpp: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137831
<ubotu> New bug: #137832 in clock-setup (main) "Clock 2.18.1 - Spanish clock preferences are incompleted (Clock Type)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137832
<joumetal> added comment to bug 137604. It was latest xserver-xorg-core update.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137604 in xorg "Black Bar Across Screen with latest Xorg Update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137604
<ubotu> New bug: #137834 in timidity (universe) "Merge timidity 2.13.2-15 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137834
<ubotu> New bug: #137836 in meld (universe) "Problem with i18n support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137836
<ubotu> New bug: #137837 in expect (main) "expect ftbfs on ia64" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137837
<ubotu> New bug: #137839 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin closes with segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137839
<pepsiman> seb/names
<ubotu> New bug: #137840 in network-manager (main) "network-manager freeze on configure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137840
<ubotu> New bug: #137841 in wammu (universe) "wammu crashed with TypeError in getencoder()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137841
<ubotu> New bug: #137843 in network-manager (main) "network-manager PPTP VPN connection succeeds but will not pass traffic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137843
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-07
<ubotu> New bug: #137844 in gbib (universe) "gbib crashes on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137844
<ubotu> New bug: #137845 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Suspend reboots macbook c2d" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137845
<ubotu> New bug: #137847 in treetool (multiverse) "treetool crashes on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137847
<ubotu> New bug: #137848 in sendmail (universe) "In feisty, sendmail ignores /usr/lib/sasl2/Sendmail.conf file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137848
<ubotu> New bug: #137849 in curl (main) "Curl corrupts large POSTs to SSL servers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137849
<ubotu> New bug: #137850 in wengophone (universe) "CVE-2007-4366: WengoPhone DoS vulnerability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137850
<ubotu> New bug: #137851 in strigi (main) "strigi 5.5-2 segfaults on m3u files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137851
<ubotu> New bug: #137852 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.3.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137852
<ubotu> New bug: #137853 in totem (main) "Bad noises instead of music when playing music cd or AVI music file " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137853
<ubotu> New bug: #137854 in vim (main) "vim-gnome window does not resize correctly when opening the 1st tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137854
<ubotu> New bug: #137855 in lybniz (universe) "lybniz is sorted into the wrong category" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137855
<ubotu> New bug: #137857 in gtk+2.0 (main) "(gutsy) gtkbuttons not responding after disabled/enabled cycle" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137857
<ubotu> New bug: #137858 in dante (universe) "Error on installing dante-server package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137858
<ubotu> New bug: #137859 in samba (main) "winbind cache does not work on 3.0.25b-1" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137859
<ubotu> New bug: #137861 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Restricted-manager has no respository information on first boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137861
<ubotu> New bug: #137862 in moto4lin (universe) "moto4lin does not set the USB permission properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137862
<ubotu> New bug: #137863 in moto4lin (universe) "moto4lin use the wrong device by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137863
<ubotu> New bug: #137864 in texlive-bin (main) "[GutsyGibbon]  texlive-metapost can not compile metauml files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137864
<ubotu> New bug: #137865 in ubuntu "Unable to connect to speedstream 6300 router?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137865
<ubotu> New bug: #137866 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin irrevocably turns off IBM T40 radio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137866
<ubotu> New bug: #137867 in firefox (main) "firefox crash when selecting the "Save Link As" menu item" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137867
<ubotu> New bug: #137868 in ubuntu "404 / not found errors in repository" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137868
<ubotu> New bug: #137870 in avscan (universe) "[UVFe Sync Request]  avscan 3.2.1-openssl-2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137870
<ubotu> New bug: #137872 in gparted (main) "please add support for ext4 in gparted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137872
<ubotu> New bug: #137873 in tracker (main) "tracker-search-tool reports no result" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137873
<ubotu> New bug: #137874 in evince (main) "Incorrect rendering of PDF in evince" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137874
<ubotu> New bug: #137875 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "symbolic links on remote disk do not work in sshfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137875
<ubotu> New bug: #137876 in debconf (main) "applying updates to system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137876
<ubotu> New bug: #137879 in serpentine (main) "Plugsuspend crashes in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137879
<ubotu> New bug: #137882 in gnome-panel (main) "wine doesn't completely enable programs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137882
<ubotu> New bug: #137885 in wine (universe) "[FTBFS]  Gutsy Wine not in repository; 64-bit failed to build" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137885
<thekorn> good morning
<Hobbsee> hi thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #137887 in bug-buddy (main) "Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/...(13 Permission Denied)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137887
<thekorn> hey Hobbsee
<ubotu> New bug: #137896 in dh-make-php (universe) "Please sync dh-make-php (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137896
<ubotu> New bug: #137897 in dict-elements (universe) "Please sync dict-elements (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137897
<ubotu> New bug: #137898 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "[testbug]  please ignore" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137898
<gary4gar> Genrally in what time frame bugs are solved after reporting them to bugzilla?
<gary4gar> oops i mean generally !
<ubotu> New bug: #137899 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Uninstallable on gutsy currently" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137899
<ubotu> New bug: #137900 in ubuntu "[testbug]  please ignore" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137900
<ubotu> New bug: #137901 in pilot-link (main) "libpisock9 suggests obsolete sylpheed-claws and sylpheed-claws-gtk2 packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137901
<ubotu> New bug: #137903 in mplayer "Total system freeze when watch video only" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137903
<ubotu> New bug: #137904 in gnome-panel (main) "In Gutsy Tribe 5 the workspace switcher shows 2 workspaces with no option spinner to change number of workspaces." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137904
<Ornedan> After upgrading my machine's main memory from 2G to 4G, hibernate stopped working
<Ornedan> At first, I thought hibernate might be storing the data in swap space, of which I originally had only 3.8G. However, after raising the size of the swap partition to 5.1G, hibernate still doesn't work
<Ornedan> Definition of 'doesn't work' in this case: The hibernation process gets to the point of shutting down the screen. But not as far as eventually turning the power off. It also doesn't seem to actually write anything to disk
<Ornedan> What script / program controls the hibernation process?
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #137908 in gscan2pdf (universe) "gscan2pdf 0.9.16-1 in Debian. Please sync" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137908
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: Bug.New()?
<dholbach> this is exactly what I needed :-))))))
* dholbach hugs thekorn
<thekorn> :-)
<thekorn> i hope it works
<dholbach> thekorn: I hope we will meet soon, so I can give you out beers :-)
<thekorn> yuhu
<dholbach> do you think it'd be possible to get the number of the bug report back?
<dholbach> oh, you do return a Bug() object
<dholbach> awesome
<thekorn> it returns a Bug object
<dholbach> AWESOME
<dholbach> kick ass
* dholbach hugs thekorn
<dholbach> I'll try it out and upload it
<thekorn> please commit the new libxml2 issue patch before uploading
<dholbach> alright-o
* thekorn hugs dholbach 
<ubotu> New bug: #137909 in libobjc-lf2 (universe) "FTBFS on ia64 and lpia" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137909
<ubotu> New bug: #137911 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "qla1280 module missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137911
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll upload the patch for now and will do more testing of it during hacking it into the upload tool
<thekorn> super
<dholbach> you ROCK
<ubotu> New bug: #137912 in ubuntu "generalbug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137912
<kagou> Good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #137913 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[gutsy]  gnome-power-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137913
<ubotu> New bug: #137915 in xubuntu-meta (main) "xubuntu-desktop wants to install mono/gnome overhead" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137915
<ubotu> New bug: #137916 in ubuntu "CONFIG_NO_HZ" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137916
<ubotu> New bug: #137917 in vim (main) "vim c syntax does not support ansi anonymous array" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137917
<ubotu> New bug: #137918 in apache2 (main) "Owner of /var/lock/apache2 wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137918
<ubotu> New bug: #137920 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun-java6-jre does not contain the java plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137920
<thekorn> dholbach: processing taskfiles does not work on your server, can please remove  .bughelper/bughelper-server/tasks/
<thekorn> i think this path was created withe the old  bzr branch  command
<thekorn> so bughelper-server does not push the changes automatically
<ubotu> New bug: #137923 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  spca5xx-source problem compiling" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137923
<dholbach> thekorn: will do
<dholbach> done
<ubotu> New bug: #137924 in ubuntu "mouse freezes while in aMSN" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137924
<dholbach> thekorn: filing bugs works AWESOME
<ubotu> New bug: #137925 in firefox (main) "FFirefox crashes with 'BadShmSeg'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137925
<dholbach> thekorn: bug 137926
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137926 in hello "Please sponsor hello 2.2-2~ppa2" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137926
<kagou> dholbach, is it possible to have a rss of bugs opened ?
<kagou> just he message that a bug is open. Do not want to see what' happen in it (all responses).
<dholbach> kagou: what do you mean?
<kagou> like ubotu  :)
<dholbach> there's the activity log of bugs?
<kagou> i just want to watch bugs created
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> no, I don't know about RSS feeds for that
<dholbach> sorry
<kagou> ok dholbach  :)
<ubotu> New bug: #137926 in hello (main) "Please sponsor hello 2.2-2~ppa2" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137926
<ubotu> New bug: #137927 in ia32-libs (universe) "ia32-libs broken on ia64 (i386 executables cannot run)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137927
<thekorn> dholbach: wow, this PPA thing looks good
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> I just had to type     revuput -n my-ppa -sa  :)
<thekorn> nice
<ubotu> New bug: #137930 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found interfering with some commands" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137930
<ubotu> New bug: #137931 in nautilus (main) "nautilus cut/paste zero length files 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137931
<ubotu> New bug: #137933 in banshee (universe) "Please sync banshee (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137933
<ubotu> New bug: #137934 in xournal (universe) "Please sponsor xournal 0.4.0.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137934
<ubotu> New bug: #137935 in xournal (universe) "Please sponsor xournal 0.4.0.1 (dup-of: 137934)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137935
<ubotu> New bug: #137938 in kde4base (universe) "Gutsy: KDE4-beta2 (3.93) doesn't provide /usr/lib/kde/bin/startkde" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137938
<ubotu> New bug: #137939 in command-not-found (main) "errors from command-not-found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137939
<ubotu> New bug: #137940 in time (main) "autopkgtest gutsy time: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137940
<ubotu> New bug: #137943 in tofrodos (main) "autopkgtest gutsy tofrodos: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137943
<ubotu> New bug: #137941 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "I can't disable the default compliz window manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137941
<ubotu> New bug: #137942 in ubuntu "dist-upgrade 7sept removes syslog-ng" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137942
<ubotu> New bug: #137944 in xournal (universe) "[gutsy]  [regression]  pdf rendering not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137944
<ubotu> New bug: #137945 in ubuntu "[Sync request]  Sync request jalali-calendar 1.6.4-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137945
<ubotu> New bug: #137947 in ubuntu "[Sync request]  Sync request myspell-fa 0.20070816-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137947
<pedro_> morning!
<seb128> hey pedro_
<pedro_> hola seb128 :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #137948 in ubuntu "[usability]  gnome's "save file" dialogs place focus inconveniently" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137948
<ubotu> New bug: #137952 in firefox (main) "web pages freeze firefox?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137952
<ubotu> New bug: #137951 in gnome-power-manager (main) "power management applet seems very screwy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137951
<ubotu> New bug: #137953 in libtelepathy (universe) "[UVFe]  Please sync libtelepathy from debian (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137953
<slytherin> Is anybody having video playing problems with ati free drivers?
<ubotu> New bug: #137954 in ubuntu "Ubuntu doesnt support Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137954
<ubotu> New bug: #137955 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "[UVFe]  Please sync telepathy-gabble from debian (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137955
* pochu waves @ bugtriagers!
<ubotu> New bug: #137961 in gnome-power-manager (main) "powe-manager's graph legends aren't very visible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137961
<ubotu> New bug: #137962 in ayttm (universe) "UVFe request for ayttm (0.5.0+10-2)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137962
<ubotu> New bug: #137963 in linux-meta (main) "[Gusty]  ipw3945abg does not work with 802.11b-only WLANs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137963
<ubotu> New bug: #137960 in php5 (main) "PDO LOB Insert Loses Bytes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137960
<ubotu> New bug: #137968 in python2.5 (main) "Workspace Switcher 2.18.1, no "Remove Desklets" selection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137968
<ubotu> New bug: #137967 in espeak (main) "UVF: request to update espeak to 1.29." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137967
<ubotu> New bug: #137971 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "error shown when upgrading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137971
<dholbach> pedro_: what's your question?
<pedro_> ok so i've updated my local copy, and it seems that some options aren't working
<pedro_> like --lc and --status
<pedro_> i use bugnumbers
<ubotu> New bug: #137972 in gnome-power-manager (main) "brightness indicator does not work on thinkpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137972
<pedro_> for getting some list and go trough them
<ubotu> New bug: #137973 in ubuntu "MPlayer and VLC crash during DVD play" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137973
<dholbach> pedro_:  bugnumbers --status Confirmed -p totem works nicely for me
<dholbach> but concerning --lc I guess you're right
<dholbach> let's see again
<pedro_> ok cool
<dholbach> pedro_: maybe you can file a bug about bugnumbers --lc?
<dholbach> so it doesn't slip through the cracks
<pedro_> dholbach: ok will do thanks :-)
<dholbach> rock - thanks! :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #137977 in ubuntu "needs-packaging : thcrut" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137977
<ubotu> New bug: #137975 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "xubuntu : gdm theme with face browser not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137975
<ubotu> New bug: #137978 in wine (universe) "Wine causes process hang in kernel when running applications from FAT partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137978
<ubotu> New bug: #137979 in totem (main) "context menu in totem firefox plugin cannot be canceled without clicking an item" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137979
<ubotu> New bug: #137980 in fast-user-switch-applet (universe) "fusa should respect thin clients and not offer user switching but show the logged in username" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137980
<ubotu> New bug: #137981 in cheese (universe) "Cheese : If two v4l devices exist there is no way to choose the correct one" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137981
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<ubotu> New bug: #137982 in ubuntu "system get's struck when we drag any selected text in PGADMIN3 in UBUNTU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137982
<thekorn> oha, I see, I somehow lost the lastcomment option
* thekorn checks
<ubotu> New bug: #137984 in system-config-printer (main) "'Document print status' window doesn't refresh when you cancel a print job" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137984
<ubotu> New bug: #137986 in rhythmbox (main) "Holding down enter on a particular file causes rhythmbox to segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137986
<ubotu> New bug: #137987 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "UVFe: qdvdauthor 1.0.0-RC1 from Revu fixes crashing problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137987
<ubotu> New bug: #137989 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashes on "connect to other wireless network"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137989
<ubotu> New bug: #137990 in liferea (main) "New upstream release 1.4.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137990
<ubotu> New bug: #137992 in ubuntu "Microphone does not work in Xubuntu (but works in Windows)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137992
<ubotu> New bug: #137993 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mozilla-mplayer unnecessarily depends on gecko browsers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137993
<thekorn> dholbach, pedro_ : I think the whole filtering of buglists is broken somehow,
<thekorn> I will take a closer look at the code over the weekend
<pedro_> thekorn: ah ok, thanks you for let me know about it ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #137994 in unattended-upgrades (main) "Undeclared dependency on mailx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137994
<ubotu> New bug: #137995 in cryopid (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  cryopid 0.5.9.1-4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137995
<ubotu> New bug: #137996 in compiz (main) "Metacity -> compiz transition: wrong number of workspaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137996
<ubotu> New bug: #137998 in compiz (main) "Metacity -> compiz transition: sloppy-focus got changed to click-to-focus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137998
<ubotu> New bug: #137999 in compiz (main) "Metacity -> compiz transition enabled raise-on-click and auto-raise" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137999
<ubotu> New bug: #138000 in compiz (main) "Metacity -> compiz transition: open-terminal shortcut doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138000
<ubotu> New bug: #138001 in totem (main) "[gutsy]  slider doesnt work properly (the slider isnt released when the mouse click is released)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138001
<ubotu> New bug: #138002 in compiz (main) "Metacity -> compiz transition: window movement key changed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138002
<ubotu> New bug: #138003 in compiz (main) "Metacity -> compiz transition: different workspace behavior" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138003
<ubotu> New bug: #138004 in compiz (main) "Metacity -> compiz transition: no obvious way to disable workspace switching animation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138004
<ubotu> New bug: #138005 in ubuntu "Screen doesn't dim on Compaq Presario V3010US" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138005
<ubotu> New bug: #138007 in gedit (main) "package gedit 2.19.91-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: fggsgi hibk - e csomag belltatlan maradt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138007
<ubotu> New bug: #138008 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.70 failed to install/upgrade: f?gg?s?gi hib?k - e csomag be?ll?tatlan maradt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138008
<ubotu> New bug: #138009 in linux-meta (main) "no display after Kernel 2.6.20-15-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138009
<ubotu> New bug: #138010 in nautilus-sendto (main) "Nautilus-sendto suggests obsolete slypheed-claws package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138010
<ubotu> New bug: #138012 in gthumb ""Cancel" and "Crop" buttons use the same shortcut key." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138012
<ubotu> New bug: #138013 in ubuntu "Migration from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS has to be smooth" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138013
<ubotu> New bug: #138014 in gnome-applets (main) "mini_commander_applet manpage still here" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138014
<ubotu> New bug: #138015 in cinepaint (universe) "Cinepaint crashes when opening preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138015
<ubotu> New bug: #138016 in cinepaint (universe) "Cinepaint can't open files from contextual menu in Nautilus." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138016
<ubotu> New bug: #138017 in ubuntu "New Package Freeze Exception needed for qtpfsgui" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138017
<ubotu> New bug: #138018 in hdapsd (universe) "hdaps module does not load on Thinkpad R61" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138018
<ubotu> New bug: #138020 in adept (main) "adept_manager crash munmap illegal pointer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138020
* norsetto is away: testing
* norsetto is away: Gone away for now.
<ubotu> New bug: #138025 in ubuntu "mp3 extracting problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138025
<ubotu> New bug: #138027 in empathy (universe) "Please merge empathy (0.12) from debian (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138027
<ubotu> New bug: #138028 in gnome-panel (main) "Type Mismatch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138028
<ubotu> New bug: #138029 in ubuntu "Gutsy reports a different disk size than feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138029
<ubotu> New bug: #138031 in ubuntu "request for taxbird/libgeier packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138031
<ubotu> New bug: #138032 in git-core "Data loss problem with "git add -u"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138032
<ubotu> New bug: #138034 in debian-installer (main) "[Gutsy 20070907]  alternate install on x86 fails when using LVM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138034
<ubotu> New bug: #138035 in debian-installer (main) "[Gutsy 20070907]  Option for grub2, but no package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138035
<ubotu> New bug: #132130 in istanbul "istanbul crashed with AttributeError in stop_recording()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132130
<ubotu> New bug: #138036 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  missing window frame/border" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138036
<ubotu> New bug: #138037 in evince (main) "Printing is squished with Epson Stylus Photo 790" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138037
<ubotu> New bug: #138038 in tracker (main) "sqlite build depends should be >= 3.4.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138038
<ubotu> New bug: #138039 in python2.5 (main) "subprocess report PID-1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138039
<ubotu> New bug: #138040 in debian-installer (main) "[Gutsy 20070907]  grub-installer fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138040
<ubotu> New bug: #138041 in memtest86+ (main) "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/memtest86+_1.70-2ubuntu2_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138041
<ubotu> New bug: #138043 in ubuntu "[sync request]  mod-wsgi from Debian sid main" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138043
<ubotu> New bug: #138044 in ubuntu "checkfs.sh chokes on loop device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138044
<ubotu> New bug: #138046 in ubuntu "PATA devices not detected - Marvell IDE unknown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138046
<ubotu> New bug: #138045 in smplayer (multiverse) "smplayer needs to be splitted into 3 packagees" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138045
<ubotu> New bug: #138047 in pam (main) "UVFe: PAM 0.99" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138047
<ubotu> New bug: #138048 in ltspfs (main) "UpstreamVersionFreeze Exception request for version 0.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138048
<ubotu> New bug: #138049 in audacious-plugins (universe) "[gutsy]  audacious-plugins-extra depends on timidity ?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138049
<ubotu> New bug: #138051 in ubuntu "dvb driver is provided but no firmware" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138051
<ubotu> New bug: #138052 in ubuntu "pbe5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138052
<ubotu> New bug: #138054 in yelp (main) "computer failed to suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138054
<ubotu> New bug: #138057 in kdepim (main) "Kontact's kmail does not honor IMAP message status" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138057
<ubotu> New bug: #138063 in ubuntu "[gusty]  I can't edit K menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138063
<ubotu> New bug: #138065 in acpi-support (main) "Notebook CPU fan stays off after resuming from hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138065
<ubotu> New bug: #138067 in gnome-system-tools "users-admin window title not HIG compliant" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138067
<ubotu> New bug: #138068 in gxine (main) "gxine in xubuntu refused to start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138068
<ubotu> New bug: #138069 in sylpheed-claws-pgpinline-plugin (universe) "Please remove sylpheed-claws-pgpinline-plugin 0.5-3 from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138069
<ubotu> New bug: #138071 in sylpheed-claws-maildir-plugin (universe) "Please remove sylpheed-claws-maildir-plugin 0.7-5 from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138071
<ubotu> New bug: #138072 in ubuntu "user switching do not work on hp nc8430 notebook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138072
<ubotu> New bug: #138073 in ubuntu "opengl games not working on hp nc8430" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138073
<ubotu> New bug: #138074 in sylpheed-claws (universe) "Please remove sylpheed-claws 1.0.5-5.1 from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138074
<ubotu> New bug: #138075 in sylpheed-claws-themes (universe) "Please remove sylpheed-claws-themes 20060615-2 from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138075
<ubotu> New bug: #138076 in update-manager (main) "adept's update-manager displays no updates available on start-up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138076
<ubotu> New bug: #138077 in gpgme (universe) "Please remove gpgme 0.3.16-2 (source) and related binaries from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138077
<ubotu> New bug: #138078 in ubuntu "Support wireless USB (aka UWB)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138078
<ubotu> New bug: #138080 in gnome-system-tools "services-admin window title not HIG compliant" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138080
<ubotu> New bug: #138081 in ubuntu "mines is totally CLUELESS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138081
<ubotu> New bug: #138082 in epiphany-extensions (main) "Hundreds of tracebacks from cc-license-viewer extension causing slow browsing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138082
<ubotu> New bug: #138084 in ubuntu "[gutsy tribe 5]  Screen goes blank booting live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138084
<ubotu> New bug: #138083 in gnome-specimen (universe) "[Gutsy]  Gnome-specimen new upstream version available 0.3.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138083
<ubotu> New bug: #138085 in bluez-gnome (main) "bluez-gnome menu item tooltip is not HIG compliant" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138085
<ubotu> New bug: #138086 in ubuntu "Screen is blank when vga=791 is passed to the kernel unless something resets it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138086
<ubotu> New bug: #138087 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[gutsy tribe 5]  Changing screen resolution garbles display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138087
<ubotu> New bug: #138089 in ltsp (main) "ltsp startx option does not work since X.org is not configured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138089
<ubotu> New bug: #138090 in launchpad-integration (main) "'Translate this application' and 'Report a problem' links to the wrong site" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138090
<ubotu> New bug: #138091 in firefox (main) "Starting firefox with parameter -profile don't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138091
<ubotu> New bug: #138093 in ubuntu "nvidia-glx install, black screen, crashed x" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138093
<ubotu> New bug: #138094 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  desktop and keyboard freezes while mouse is moveable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138094
<ubotu> New bug: #138095 in ubuntu "[wishlist]  use /etc/env.d and env-update to generate global environment variables" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138095
<ubotu> New bug: #138096 in ubuntu "kubuntu feisty installer fails on previously partitioned disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138096
<ubotu> New bug: #138097 in gnome-terminal (main) "Title doesn't update when exiting a root shell" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138097
<ubotu> New bug: #138099 in linux32 (main) "linux 32 conflicts with ubuntu-minimal on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138099
<ubotu> New bug: #138101 in klibido (universe) "non-anglo-saxon characters in nzb filename crashes queue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138101
<ubotu> New bug: #138102 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  Closing Lid causes All Screens to Blank" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138102
<ubotu> New bug: #138103 in openoffice.org (main) "replacing "ends of paragraph" (regular expression) works also out of selection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138103
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-08
<ubotu> New bug: #138058 in update-manager (main) "do-release-upgrade crashed with KeyError in parse()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138058
<ubotu> New bug: #138113 in xsane (main) "xsane conflicts with libgimp2.0 2.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138113
<ubotu> New bug: #138121 in sabayon (main) "Use Sabayon profile with a new user has some issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138121
<ubotu> New bug: #138122 in anon-proxy (universe) "Please sync anon-proxy (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138122
<ubotu> New bug: #138123 in compiz (main) "Changing Window Preferences - Titlebar Action has no effect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138123
<ubotu> New bug: #138124 in xsane (main) "[Gutsy]  Xsane dependencies problem with libgimp2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138124
<ubotu> New bug: #138125 in logcheck (main) "Ignore postfix/policy-spf "not currently prepared for false failures"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138125
<ubotu> New bug: #138126 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash while removing media" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138126
<ubotu> New bug: #138127 in k3b (main) "K3b doesn't play mp3 files when asked before burning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138127
<ubotu> New bug: #138128 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash while opening folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138128
<ubotu> New bug: #138129 in kmobiletools (universe) "kmobiletools crashed when synchronising via bluetooth" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138129
<ubotu> New bug: #138130 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid doesn't work with gigabyte k8nf-9 nforce4x chipset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138130
<ubotu> New bug: #138132 in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (main) "konqueror crashed when storing password " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138132
<ubotu> New bug: #138134 in adept (main) "adept crash while fetching update list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138134
<ubotu> New bug: #138136 in kdepim (main) ""Check Mail in This Folder" now checks all Folders in kmail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138136
<ubotu> New bug: #138137 in eog (main) "Shortcuts in "Eye of GNOME 2.18.1" do not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138137
<ubotu> New bug: #138139 in gnat-glade-doc (universe) "Please sync gnat-glade-doc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138139
<ubotu> New bug: #138140 in gqcam (universe) "Please sync gqcam (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138140
<ubotu> New bug: #138141 in openoffice.org (main) "export of openoffice draw to svg renders text invisable in the svg file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138141
<ubotu> New bug: #138142 in langdrill (universe) "Please sync langdrill (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138142
<ubotu> New bug: #138143 in kdebase (main) "kde-win-decorator crash when rolling mouse middle button upon it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138143
<ubotu> New bug: #138145 in ia32-libs (universe) "missing ia32 libXcomposite" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138145
<ubotu> New bug: #138146 in update-manager (main) "update-manager failes if you do not download the latest kernal " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138146
<ubotu> New bug: #138149 in sqlite (main) "[Fake sync]  sqlite (2.8.17-2.1build1) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138149
<ubotu> New bug: #138151 in pam-http (universe) "Please sync pam-http (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138151
<ubotu> New bug: #138152 in ptex-bin (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  ptex-bin 3.1.10~beta3+0.04b-4.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138152
<ubotu> New bug: #138156 in apt-setup (main) "install fails to discover XP (boot) partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138156
<ubotu> New bug: #138159 in ubuntu "Sound Not Working Out Of Box With Realtek ALC861 w/Hack Fix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138159
<ubotu> New bug: #138163 in ubuntu "no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138163
<ubotu> New bug: #138162 in ubuntu "[amd64]  nspluginwrapper needs 32-bit libXcomposite (dup-of: 138145)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138162
<ubotu> New bug: #138164 in gaim (main) "gaim shows me as my own contact and allows me to message myself" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138164
<ubotu> New bug: #138165 in alsa-driver (main) "Ever since upgrading to kernel 2.6.22-10, audio doesn't work with an MCP51 based motherboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138165
<ubotu> New bug: #138166 in firefox (main) "Firefox - Page Up/Page Down Key Not Working When Blinking Cursor Is On" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138166
<ubotu> New bug: #138167 in gmail-notify (universe) "gmail-notify menu item tooltip is not HIG compliant" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138167
<ubotu> New bug: #138169 in pimd (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  pimd 2.1.0-alpha29.17-8" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138169
<ubotu> New bug: #138168 in fetchmail (main) "[gutsy]  fetchmail: mail is permanently LOST when root disk is full and retrieved through POP3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138168
<ubotu> New bug: #138171 in ubuntu "[regression]  sky2 network driver loses connection, grabs ipv6 ip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138171
<ubotu> New bug: #138172 in osb-jscore (universe) "[Removal Request Universe]  osb-jscore 0.5.0-1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138172
<ubotu> New bug: #138173 in gnome-control-center "gnome-font-viewer menu item name is not HIG compliant" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138173
<ubotu> New bug: #138174 in dolphin (main) "kubuntu dolphin crash while closing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138174
<ubotu> New bug: #138176 in ubiquity (main) "InstallStepError: GrubInstaller failed with code 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138176
<ubotu> New bug: #138178 in cdcover (universe) "Please sync cdcover (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138178
<ubotu> New bug: #138177 in ubuntu "Deleted Profile?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138177
<ubotu> New bug: #138179 in ubiquity (main) "Guided partitioning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138179
<ubotu> New bug: #138180 in ubiquity (main) "Guided partitioning LVM failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138180
<ubotu> New bug: #138181 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "Network Manager's openvpn plugin doesn't respect DHCP's domain setting." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138181
<ubotu> New bug: #138182 in ndisgtk (universe) "ndisgtk does not run in terminal mode or gui" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138182
<ubotu> New bug: #138183 in firefox (main) "major cosmetic issue with page header during scrolling (SF.net link)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138183
<ubotu> New bug: #138184 in ubuntu "Gtusy hangs after boot on HP laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138184
<ubotu> New bug: #138186 in ubuntu "initial installation of livecd and installation halts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138186
<ubotu> New bug: #138185 in update-manager (main) "New distribution release '7.10' is available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138185
<ubotu> New bug: #138187 in ubuntu "Scanner on a very common all in one" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138187
<ubotu> New bug: #138188 in ubuntu "Logitech revolution mouse unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138188
<ubotu> New bug: #138189 in kde-systemsettings (main) "libpython2.5.so is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138189
<ubotu> New bug: #138190 in pidgin "Pidgin duplicates contacts in jabber/xmpp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138190
<ubotu> New bug: #138192 in viewvc (universe) "Please sync viewvc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138192
<ubotu> New bug: #138193 in ubuntu "Closing lid during initial shutdown causes notebook to suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138193
<ubotu> New bug: #138194 in ubuntu "Closing lid during initial shutdown causes notebook to suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138194
<ubotu> New bug: #138195 in telepathy-salut (universe) "Please sync telepathy-salut (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138195
<ubotu> New bug: #138196 in ubuntu "Service manager crashes  when deselecting DBus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138196
<ubotu> New bug: #138198 in liferea (main) "Lifrea notification-area icon shows only partly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138198
<ubotu> New bug: #138201 in ubuntu "Kernel Panic Dapper LTS LAMP Server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138201
<ubotu> New bug: #137732 in soundconverter (universe) "soundconverter crashes when destination folder contains a space" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137732
<ubotu> New bug: #138200 in ltsp (main) "ltsp ldm does not start properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138200
<ubotu> New bug: #138202 in debconf (main) "dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in Perl_gv_handler()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138202
<ubotu> New bug: #138204 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-build-client and ltsp-update-image fails if inetd.conf is not cleared" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138204
<ubotu> New bug: #138205 in knetworkmanager (main) "[gutsy]  knetworkmanager does not ask for password for encryped networks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138205
<ubotu> New bug: #138208 in liferea (main) "Lifera only saves state on clean exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138208
<ubotu> New bug: #138209 in stage (universe) "broken dependencie: stage needs player" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138209
<ubotu> New bug: #138211 in liferea (main) "Saved searches can't search read items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138211
<ubotu> New bug: #138213 in gnome-python-extras (main) "please build gksu2 python module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138213
<ubotu> New bug: #138214 in compiz (main) "title bars and window borders missing in compiz fusion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138214
<ubotu> New bug: #138216 in openoffice.org (main) "MailmergeWizard crashes on LTSP5-Terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138216
<ubotu> New bug: #138217 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager fills log on start up until dhcdbd has started" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138217
<ubotu> New bug: #138218 in alsa-driver (main) "no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138218
<ubotu> New bug: #138220 in restricted-manager (restricted) "unnecessary entry created in xorg.conf upon enabling nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138220
<ubotu> New bug: #138222 in coq (universe) "Please sync Coq 8.1pl1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138222
<ubotu> New bug: #138224 in language-selector (main) "Language selector should allow selecting newly marked languages as the default immediately" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138224
<ubotu> New bug: #138225 in gajim (universe) "clean install of gutsy and gajim throws a gnomekeyring.DeniedError" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138225
<ubotu> New bug: #138223 in evolution (main) "Evolution cuts of printed contacts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138223
<ubotu> New bug: #138226 in system-config-printer (main) "[gutsy]   Samba settings not saved when editing printer location" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138226
<ubotu> New bug: #138227 in ubuntu "mute multimedia button in macbook doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138227
<ubotu> New bug: #138228 in acpi-support (main) "asus switch video hotkey" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138228
<ubotu> New bug: #138230 in gnome-panel (main) "I can't setup success this sound card.I can't hear the sound.my computer is IBM z61t.can you help me??how can I do?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138230
<ubotu> New bug: #138231 in xsane (main) "xsane removed after last update due to libgimp version conflict" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138231
<ubotu> New bug: #138232 in gnome-panel (main) "I can't setup success this sound card.I can't hear the sound.my computer is IBM z61t.can you help me??how can I do?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138232
<ubotu> New bug: #138236 in totem (main) ""Help->Report a problem" navigates to incorrect URL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138236
<ubotu> New bug: #138233 in ubuntu "After install cant restart GRUB Error 21" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138233
<ubotu> New bug: #138237 in ksystemlog (main) "KSystemLog crashes when I launch pptp connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138237
<ubotu> New bug: #138238 in ubuntu "Typo when desktop effects could not be enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138238
<ubotu> New bug: #138239 in ubuntu "Inactive QT applications request attention after switching workspaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138239
<ubotu> New bug: #138240 in apertium (universe) "apertium depends in liblttoolbox-1.0.0 which isn't in the archive anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138240
<ubotu> New bug: #138241 in ubuntu "acroread reports wrong ELF class for libXcomposite.so.1 on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138241
<ubotu> New bug: #138242 in ubuntu "Voodoo 3 card losing capabilities on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138242
<ubotu> New bug: #138243 in vnstat (universe) "Traffic usage statistics wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138243
<ubotu> New bug: #138245 in file-roller (main) "File Roller 2.19.92 do not ask passwords" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138245
<ubotu> New bug: #138251 in bluez-utils (main) "autopkgtest gutsy bluez-utils: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138251
<ubotu> New bug: #138249 in tracker (main) "trackerd should be run with ionice -c 3 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138249
<ubotu> New bug: #138252 in openoffice.org (main) "Office Open XML (OOXML) is not associated with OpenOffice.org, opens with File roller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138252
<ubotu> New bug: #138253 in pidgin (main) "No GoogleTalk with Pidgin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138253
<ubotu> New bug: #138254 in totem (main) "totem in start crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138254
<ubotu> New bug: #138255 in texlive-extra (main) "missing landscape.sty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138255
<ubotu> New bug: #138257 in ubuntu "CDRW drive tray opens, but then bites my fingers." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138257
<ubotu> New bug: #138258 in ubuntu "Formatting encrypted partitions on LVM during install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138258
<ubotu> New bug: #138259 in krusader (universe) "krusader installs menu for sudo only" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138259
<ubotu> New bug: #138261 in pidgin (main) "(gutsy) pidgin unable to make buddy window narrower" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138261
<ubotu> New bug: #138262 in evolution (main) "focus stays on format drop-down menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138262
<ubotu> New bug: #138263 in cupsys (main) "[gutsy]  invalid access rights for cupsys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138263
<ubotu> New bug: #138264 in zenity (main) "the list mode doen't work well with shell variables" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138264
<ubotu> New bug: #138265 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "Nspluginwrapper depencies should be updated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138265
<ubotu> New bug: #126040 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126040
<ubotu> New bug: #138268 in crystalspace (universe) "walktest fails to load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138268
<ubotu> New bug: #138269 in tk-brief (universe) "tk-brief dependencies should be changed to allow texlive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138269
<ubotu> New bug: #138270 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  VBOs broken (x3100, intel)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138270
<ubotu> New bug: #138271 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Wireless network don't work in ad-hoc mode with Atheros AR5212 since kernel 2.6.15-27-386" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138271
<ubotu> New bug: #138273 in debian-installer (main) "Keyboard to be out of work in the 7.04 LIve CD or install op.system (dup-of: 138272)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138273
<ubotu> New bug: #138272 in debian-installer (main) "Keyboard to be out of work in the 7.04 LIve CD or install op.system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138272
<ubotu> New bug: #138274 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin does not remember view profile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138274
<ubotu> New bug: #138275 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  restart does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138275
<ubotu> New bug: #138276 in ubuntu "Changing desktop effects setting moves all windows to the first virtual desktop/workspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138276
<ubotu> New bug: #138277 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome settings daemon doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138277
<ubotu> New bug: #138279 in gthumb (main) "selecting 'include filename' adds files full path" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138279
<ubotu> New bug: #138280 in gnomescan (universe) "Segfault on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138280
<ubotu> New bug: #138281 in update-manager (main) "update manager crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138281
<ubotu> New bug: #138282 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty doesn't recognize USB devices plugged in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138282
<ubotu> New bug: #138283 in wget (main) "[gutsy]  wget spanish localization typo - suigiente (should be: "siguiente")" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138283
<ubotu> New bug: #138285 in update-manager (main) "latest feisty update error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138285
<ubotu> New bug: #138286 in liferea (main) "liferea missing file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138286
<ubotu> New bug: #138289 in totem (main) "player stops at random moments while playing a radio station. sometimes it plays whatever was playing previously." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138289
<ubotu> New bug: #138290 in language-support-lv (main) "please add aspell-lv to language-support-lv" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138290
<ubotu> New bug: #138296 in emacs22 (main) "mouse scroll does not work in emacs22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138296
<ubotu> New bug: #138295 in cryptsetup (universe) "[UVFe]  upgrade to new upstream 1.0.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138295
<ubotu> New bug: #138297 in ubuntu "Package request: YHC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138297
<ubotu> New bug: #138298 in davfs2 (universe) "davfs2 dpkg-reconfigure script seams to write group into /etc/davfs2/davfs2.conf incorrectly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138298
<ubotu> New bug: #138299 in update-manager (main) ""upgrade pre-requists failed" : upgrade from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138299
<ubotu> New bug: #138300 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[gusty]  unable to dim lcd display to maximum level with fn keys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138300
<ubotu> New bug: #138303 in gnomp3 (universe) "gnomp3 crashes when mp3 file is played" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138303
<ubotu> New bug: #138305 in ubuntu "Dell Optiplex 320 won't boot from live CD Gutsy (Tribe 5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138305
<ubotu> New bug: #138307 in unzip (main) "unzip manpage does not document -O and -I options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138307
<ubotu> New bug: #138309 in lighttpd (universe) "lighttpd crash on mixed EOL sequences in mod_cgi" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138309
<ubotu> New bug: #138310 in lighttpd (universe) "lighttpd potential DoS crash in etag.c" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138310
<ubotu> New bug: #138311 in gthumb (main) "can't print large multiple selection to printer 'PDF'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138311
<ubotu> New bug: #138312 in bash (main) "[gutsy, completion]  dpkg-deb not getting filenames completed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138312
<ubotu> New bug: #138313 in mtx (universe) "new upstream version of mtx requested." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138313
<ubotu> New bug: #138314 in ubuntu "format mistake after copy and paste" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138314
<ubotu> New bug: #138315 in apturl (universe) "Malformed .list files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138315
<ubotu> New bug: #138306 in ubuntu "updating from 6.10 to 7.0.4 via internet has crash 3 times" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138306
<ubotu> New bug: #138318 in gnome-audio (universe) "gnome-sound-properties hangs will error message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138318
<ubotu> New bug: #138321 in ubuntu "black horizontal stripe across screen in X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138321
<ubotu> New bug: #138322 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Sound very quiet (Intel 82801G/ALC861)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138322
<ubotu> New bug: #138323 in bzflag (universe) "BZFlag fails to load, no fonts available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138323
<ubotu> New bug: #138325 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Unable to mount root fs after upgrade to 2.6.22-11.32" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138325
<ubotu> New bug: #138326 in ubiquity (main) "X8ubuntu install on usb pen drive (8GB) crashes " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138326
<ubotu> New bug: #138330 in ubuntu "Some apps wont load when wireless is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138330
<ubotu> New bug: #138331 in tracker (main) "trackerd running under "user" after "user" logs out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138331
<ubotu> New bug: #138332 in gimp (main) "open cr2 canon raw" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138332
<ubotu> New bug: #138333 in nginx (universe) "Package cannot be removed, plus possible security risk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138333
<ubotu> New bug: #138334 in coreutils (main) "cat file.gpg produce error in shell" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138334
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-09
<ubotu> New bug: #138335 in ubuntu "xubuntu panel pager missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138335
<ubotu> New bug: #138337 in cecilia (universe) "cecilia tcl error: "no such element in array"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138337
<ubotu> New bug: #138338 in file-roller (main) "man page out-of-date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138338
<ubotu> New bug: #138340 in ubuntu "usability of the "file exists...replace it?" dialog box" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138340
<ubotu> New bug: #138342 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "package linux-image-2.6.22-11-generic failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138342
<ubotu> New bug: #138343 in evince (main) "evince consumes a lot of memory (1.5 GB VM)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138343
<ubotu> New bug: #138345 in yelp (main) "kmobiletools" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138345
<ubotu> New bug: #138347 in ubuntu "Slow framerate with latest nvidia drivers using Gutsy and XFX 8600gt " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138347
<ubotu> New bug: #138346 in sound-juicer (main) "sound juicer produces bad MP4/AAC audio files with non-standard encoding options" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138346
<ubotu> New bug: #138348 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  Resume fails with kernel 2.6.22-11: ata revalidation failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138348
<ubotu> New bug: #138349 in python-elementtree (main) "python-elementtree pack/usr/share/python-support/python-elementtree/elementtree/age has wrong directory structure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138349
<ubotu> New bug: #138350 in ardour (universe) "[Gutsy]  drawing automation in ardour 2.0.5 is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138350
<ubotu> New bug: #138351 in ttf-scheherazade (universe) "Removal of ttf-scheherazade from gutsy (Universe)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138351
<ubotu> New bug: #138352 in filezilla (universe) "[UVFe request]  filezilla 3.0.0-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138352
<ubotu> New bug: #138353 in gkrellm (universe) "gkrellm disappears when nautilus is killed while using compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138353
<ubotu> New bug: #138354 in update-manager (main) "Gutsy Tribe 5 AMD64 alternate install cd cdromupgrade script error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138354
<ubotu> New bug: #138355 in ubuntu "Gutsy, Nvidia, KDE, Compiz => screen blanks to white" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138355
<ubotu> New bug: #138356 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "Bluetooth fails to connect to phone: "obex://[mac:address] " is not a valid location." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138356
<ubotu> New bug: #138357 in update-manager (main) "Gutsy Tribe 5 update-manager gives "Could not calculate the upgrade" error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138357
<ubotu> New bug: #138358 in kdepim (main) "Kmail cant send via Google-Smtp: Message: Credentials Rejected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138358
<ubotu> New bug: #138359 in rhythmbox (main) "Rythym Box Stops playing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138359
<ubotu> New bug: #138360 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice toolbar icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138360
<ubotu> New bug: #138362 in restricted-manager (restricted) "BCM43XX Doesn't associate after restricted-manager installs its driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138362
<ubotu> New bug: #138363 in ubuntu "gnome-keybinding-properties not unregistering" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138363
<ubotu> New bug: #138365 in ubiquity (main) "release notes link fails to link" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138365
<ubotu> New bug: #138366 in ubuntu "Login Screen Lacks Alterable Keyboard Layout Option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138366
<ubotu> New bug: #138367 in abcde (universe) "abcde fails to tag m4a (aac) files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138367
<ubotu> New bug: #138368 in telepathy-mission-control (universe) "Please sync telepathy-mission-control (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138368
<ubotu> New bug: #138369 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "D-Link Airplus DWL 520+ not recognized in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138369
<ubotu> New bug: #138370 in ubuntu "kontact crashes on login (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138370
<ubotu> New bug: #138373 in firefox (main) "Firefox don't use plugins in the folder /usr/lib/mozilla" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138373
<ubotu> New bug: #138374 in dolphin (main) "dolphin breaks when you try to open a directory with a # sign in it. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138374
<ubotu> New bug: #138375 in ubuntu "KDE4 beta 2 issues on Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138375
<ubotu> New bug: #138376 in tomboy (main) "tags absent in 0.7.6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138376
<ubotu> New bug: #138377 in openoffice.org (main) "Tools cannot be collapsed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138377
<ubotu> New bug: #138378 in ubuntu "Brother lpr driver failed installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138378
<ionstorm> I have a P4 Hyperthread 3.0 ghz with 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP kernel, when I enable hyperthread in my bios, ubuntu refuses to boot, do I need to download a special kernel or set a setting for it to boot properly?
<ionstorm> or is this a kernel bug
<ubotu> New bug: #138379 in firefox (main) "Crash while installing addons (extensions)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138379
<ubotu> New bug: #138380 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) ""Sluggish" behaviour with cx88 remote control" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138380
<ubotu> New bug: #138382 in cdrkit (main) "icedax crashes with sigfpe when using 22050 hz on certain disc tracks (amd64)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138382
<ubotu> New bug: #138383 in poedit (universe) "New version of poEdit available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138383
<ubotu> New bug: #138384 in totem (main) "[gutsy]  DVD video support broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138384
<ubotu> New bug: #138386 in imlib (universe) "[UNMET DEPS]  imlib" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138386
<ubotu> New bug: #138387 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Localized folders are linked to nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138387
<maini10> Hello, I'm triaging bug 122968. Adept doesn't display changelog of nvidia-glx because the URL is wrong. I don't know if this is an Adept bug or it should be assigned to the source package of nvidia-glx.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122968 in adept "404 error on retrieving nvidia-glx's changelog" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122968
<harrisony> maini10, im pretty sure that it would be a bug in nvidia-glx or the archive
<maini10> Thanks, reassign it to linux-modules the source of nvidia-glx
<ubotu> New bug: #138389 in util-linux (main) "util-linux upgrade will remove linux32 package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138389
<ubotu> New bug: #138390 in gthumb "Won't load images from gnome-vfs source" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138390
<ubotu> New bug: #138392 in flickrfs (universe) "flickrfs.py crashed with FuseError in main()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138392
<ubotu> New bug: #138393 in update-manager (main) "update-manager could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138393
<ubotu> New bug: #138395 in network-manager-applet (main) "[gutsy]  NetworkManager applet not running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138395
<ubotu> New bug: #138396 in sound-juicer (main) "sound-juicer does not properly delete profiles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138396
<ubotu> New bug: #138397 in evolution (main) "Don't send messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138397
<ubotu> New bug: #138399 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in strstr()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138399
<ubotu> New bug: #138403 in koffice (main) "Heroforge crashes kspread on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138403
<ubotu> New bug: #138404 in ufraw (universe) "ufraw gimp 2.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138404
<ubotu> New bug: #138405 in network-manager (main) "Eduroam support in Network Maneger" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138405
<ubotu> New bug: #138408 in ubuntu "gutsy: X server is crashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138408
<pschulz01> Greetings.. I was wondering about the ntp servers listed in the Gnome 'Adjust Date & Time" config tool..only 2 out of the 6 Australian listed servers seem to resolve to anything.
<ubotu> New bug: #138413 in ubuntu "Command line cdparanoia cannot rip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138413
<ubotu> New bug: #138414 in ubuntu "Printer configuration doesn't work on Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138414
<ubotu> New bug: #138417 in gnash (universe) "youtube player hangs gnash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138417
<ubotu> New bug: #138418 in ufraw (universe) "gimp-ufraw package is broken, needs to be rebuilt against newer gimp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138418
<penguin42> What packages should shutdown/hibernate problems be associated with? #110784 I think only has people affected by it (including myself) subscribed to it - but it is just set as Ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #138419 in ufraw (universe) "gimp-ufraw should be included by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138419
<ubotu> New bug: #138420 in xarchiver (main) "Have an option to recursively add files & folder to archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138420
<ubotu> New bug: #138421 in ubuntu "Desktop Effects Crashes X at Random using fglrx/XGL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138421
<ubotu> New bug: #138422 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity does not allow xfs on /boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138422
<ubotu> New bug: #138423 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Gutsy performance lagging dramatically" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138423
<ubotu> New bug: #138424 in compiz (main) "launching applications kill stop compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138424
<ubotu> New bug: #138425 in ubuntu "Virtual console not accessible when setting vga=0x314 option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138425
<ubotu> New bug: #138426 in restricted-manager (restricted) "both nvidia drivers are being used?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138426
<ubotu> New bug: #138429 in amarok (main) "Occasional skips; rythymbox doesn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138429
<ubotu> New bug: #138430 in pygame (universe) "pygame causes freevo to crash on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138430
<ubotu> New bug: #138435 in ubuntu "only manual partition on live cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138435
<ubotu> New bug: #138436 in nis (main) "nis service slow to start up on server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138436
<ubotu> New bug: #138438 in ubuntu "acpi toshiba p 200" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138438
<ubotu> New bug: #138442 in network-manager (main) "network manager disconnects and cannot reconnect after update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138442
<ubotu> New bug: #138443 in nautilus (main) "nautilus location bar displays wrong directory up pressing up while getting files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138443
<ionstorm> i know this isnt the right channel for help, but this is a kernel related issue im having, #ubuntu has no idea, im thinking its a bug, already reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/138440
<ionstorm> i am unable to boot the generic kernel when I enable hyperthreading in my bios, I also flashed to the latest bios A03, I had A02 with the same problem, all info is logged
<ubotu> New bug: #138445 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  wlan connects to unwanted access point on boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138445
<ionstorm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/138440
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138440 in linux-source-2.6.20 "P4 Hyperthread enabled wont boot generic Kernel" [Undecided,New] 
<ant1> sourcercito: Hello, thanks for replying on bug #138425, I have put the information you requested
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138425 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Virtual console not accessible when setting vga=0x314 option" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138425
<sourcercito> ant1, ok, i'll check it as soon as i can
<ant1> sourcercito: thanksw
<ubotu> New bug: #138440 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "P4 Hyperthread enabled wont boot generic Kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138440
<ubotu> New bug: #138447 in gnome-screensaver (main) "x.org crash when lauching screensaver configuration tool" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138447
<ubotu> New bug: #138449 in ubuntu "Upgrade to 2.6.22.11 - NVidia driver incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138449
<askand> #132083
<askand> Hi! Can someone confirm bug #132083..its really an important bug I think?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132083 in linux-source-2.6.22 "dlink DWL-G650+" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132083
<ubotu> New bug: #138451 in ubuntu ".bin files run fails when filename includes a "("" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138451
<ubotu> New bug: #138452 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "2.6.22-11-generic has two entries in /proc/acpi/video/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138452
<jeromeg> askand: ok i'll have a look
<askand> jeromeg:  thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #138454 in synaptic (main) "firefox is already running error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138454
<ubotu> New bug: #138456 in banshee (universe) "sync with ipod gets stuck the second time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138456
<ubotu> New bug: #138457 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic doesn't let me install the 'compiz' package or any related to it." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138457
<joumetal> ionstorm "No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled." sounds bad.
<ionstorm> joumetal, what does that mean
<joumetal> kernel modules are needed to use filesystems hard drives etc. if they are not directly in kernel.
<ubotu> New bug: #137914 in gkrellm "gkrellm shows to many processes in display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137914
<askand> Hi! I updated this bug: bug 128585
<askand> Can someone please check it, and the link to bugzilla.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128585 in alsa-driver "No sound with SAA7134" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128585
<joumetal> ubuntu stock kernel won't boot without modules. I don't know what is cause of this problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #138458 in kdepim "KMail crashed in KMHeaders::msgRemoved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138458
<askand> Hi! I updated this bug: bug 128585
<askand> Can someone please check it, and the link to bugzilla.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128585 in alsa-driver "No sound with SAA7134" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128585
<ubotu> New bug: #138459 in xchat (universe) "F1 alone cannot be used as a keyboard shortcut" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138459
<ubotu> New bug: #138460 in gdm (main) "Asterisks appearing in GDM password entry instead of black circles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138460
<askand> Hi! I updated this bug: bug 128585
<askand> Can someone please check it, and the link to bugzilla.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128585 in alsa-driver "No sound with SAA7134" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128585
<sourcercito> askand, did you check your previous bug?
<askand> sourcercito:  the one about networkcard? yep
<sourcercito> ok
<pochu> hello slomo__ :)
<slomo__> pochu: hi
<ubotu> New bug: #138463 in monodevelop (universe) "MonoDevelop.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138463
<ubotu> New bug: #138465 in cpufrequtils (universe) "CPU frequency gets stuck at the lowest frequency after resume from suspend (ThinkPad T60p)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138465
<ubotu> New bug: #138466 in glibc (main) "getaddrinfo() sorts result - breaks round robin DNS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138466
<ubotu> New bug: #138467 in gnome-control-center (main) "keyboard-applet gets confused by layouts which swapped Ctrl and Caps Lock" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138467
<ubotu> New bug: #138470 in ubiquity (main) "[gutsy tribe 5]  installer doesn't work with XFS root filesystem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138470
<ubotu> New bug: #138471 in gnome-applets (main) "Volume control icon indicates speakers are muted, but they aren't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138471
<ubotu> New bug: #138472 in ion3 (universe) "Ion3 lasts less than 10 seconds in Gusty Gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138472
<ubotu> New bug: #138473 in cupsys (main) "Printing: Unable to lookup host 'usb' - Unknown host" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138473
<ubotu> New bug: #138474 in gnome-panel (main) "Compiz Fusion Removes 3 Virtual Desktops and They Can't be Replaced " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138474
<ubotu> New bug: #138475 in xubuntu-docs (main) "No toolbar in Xubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138475
<ubotu> New bug: #138476 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspaces do not revolve on cube. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138476
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-01
<sectech> james_w, ...   I am looking at some of the bugs on it... I can add a comment.... but would be that be the most effective way for this to be flagged as a problem?
<james_w> sectech: there was a proposal at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-June/025473.html, I don't know if it's being followed
<james_w> explaining the situation in a bug report, and then mentioning it in #ubuntu-kernel tomorrow is probably a good start
<sectech> I can do that...  I just flagged bug #258026 as high and confirmed with my comments.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258026 in linux "Kernel Panic on suspend, 2.6.24-21-generic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258026
<sectech> I don't know why on earth I would have -proposed enabled on this system though... odd
<mrooney> oh boy, back from vacation
<hggdh> mrooney, ping
<mrooney> hggdh: allo!
<hggdh> allo
<hggdh> mrooney, I made some changes on eeebotu
<hggdh> please have a look at them -- I am still trying to identify what is causing the disconnect
<mrooney> hggdh: hmm, I am having trouble ssh'ing in...
<hggdh> mrooney, one of the things I noticed... it might take quite a long time for eeebotu to notice it has been disconnected, so I added code to expedite the recovery
<hggdh> whats your IP?
<mrooney> hggdh: okay, that seems good
<Rocket2DMn> alright im pretty much at a loss with what to do with this bug
<Rocket2DMn> bug 139459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139459 in cplay "cplay package dont install any player, leaving the frontend useless" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139459
<Rocket2DMn> they want to change how the package managers work ...
<wgrant> Rocket2DMn: I've replied.
<Rocket2DMn> thanks wgrant , you think we should wishlist it instead?
<wgrant> Rocket2DMn: No, it's a legitimate bug if things don't work without further work.
<Rocket2DMn> very well
<wgrant> Rocket2DMn: It's also very easy to fix.
<wgrant> The hardest bit is working out which player to prefer.
<Rocket2DMn> i dont know too much about the package management system unfortunately, does the functionality they are requesting already exist but just isn't implemented for that package?
<wgrant> Rocket2DMn: A package can depend on a disjunction of packages, but that package doesn't use that functionality.
<Rocket2DMn> what exactly does that mean, it can ask you what you want to install with it?
<wgrant> No, but it can force installation of at least one of a set of packages.
<wgrant> It will take the first by default if none are already installed.
<Rocket2DMn> if one or more are already installed, then it does nothing?
<wgrant> That's correct.
<Rocket2DMn> ok, good to know, thanks
<dholbach> goooood morning!
<techno_freak> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi techno_freak
<nullack> ping RAOF
<RAOF> pong nullack?
<nullack> Hi, I have created two bugs about gstreamer plugin updates and I was hoping you might be able to confirm them
<nullack> Bug 263457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263457 in gst-plugins-good0.10 "Please Update Gstreamer Plugins Good 0.10.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263457
<nullack> Bug 263458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263458 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 "Please Upgrade Gstreamer Plugins Ugly To 10.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263458
<RAOF> Aren't they kinda automatically confirmed?
<nullack> Gstreamer are late on ffmpeg and they have released their plugin for that yet
<nullack> Well, Im kinda hoping youd help it along given your a fellow video guy :)
<RAOF> I'm sure the gstreamer packagers are well aware of the releases :)
<nullack> If you think its all in hand thats great. In the past it hasnt worked so well with updates, but Im optimistic
<RAOF> Those sort of upgrade bugs are unlikely to be very useful.  What _is_ likely to be useful is working out whether they fix any bugs we have, and listing them.
<nullack> I can do that
<nullack> I need a ppa archive or something so I can test
<RAOF> There are a number of automated systems which tell maintainers that there's a new upstream version.  What's really interesting & useful is what the new upstream version _fixes_ :)
<nullack> I can go by the changelog but to confirm any fixes I need to get my hands on the new packages mate
<RAOF> I believe there's a gstreamer PPA lying around somewhere.  Or you could cull the fixed bugs from the gstreamer release notes.
<nullack> I would prefer to do a quality job so Ill look for the ppa and test it
<RAOF> Even just correlating "fixes $foo" in the changelog with Ubuntu/Debian bugs are useful.
<nullack> RAOF : the gstreamer teams ppa is empty
<anakron> HI all
<asho79> I have lost my startup drum music, has this already been reported by somebody?
<sroecker> can someone have a look at bug 250425?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250425 in zsnes "zsnes crashes with buffer overflow on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250425
<sroecker> asho79, try to search in launchpad
<asho79> sroecker: righto, thanks
<sectech> imagine that... a fix for the Virtual box bug when booting Ipex...
<james_w> pedro_: hey hey
<sectech> hey
<pedro_> hey james_w
<sectech> james_w,  are we assuming most bug reports are against ipex now?
<james_w> pedro_: I think that gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in xkl_process_error() bug should be added to the list for Intrepid, as there have been a bunch of duplicates rolling in
<james_w> sectech: I'm not, but there are an increasing number of them
<james_w> sectech: at this point reporters are often good at telling you they are on Intrepid
<seb128> james_w: it's milestoned for GNOME 2.24 upstream already
<james_w> seb128: ah, great, thanks, I hadn't followed it through
<james_w> seb128: welcome back as well
<sectech> fair enough
<seb128> james_w: thanks ;-)
<seb128> james_w: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=537592
<ubottu> Gnome bug 537592 in plugins "Exit due to unhandled X error when updating resolution" [Blocker,New]
<james_w> thanks, just managed to track it down
<sectech> Umm... My 3 month expire date is coming up soon with bug-control
<sectech> and I am back to triaging again (took a little time off to adapt to my new job)
<sectech> just throwing that out there in case someone wants to extend it lol
<mrooney> bdmurray: any luck on official Canonical hosting?
<Anurag> [260.885112] buffer I/O error on device hdb,logical block 1 facing this error while installing ubuntu 8.04 on my system
<Anurag> help me about this bug
<Turl> Hello
<Turl> may you see LP #263701 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263701 in network-manager-applet "[intrepid] Cannot save a WiFi connection "System-Wide"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263701
<thekorn> Turl, I'm sure this bug has already been reported,
<thekorn> let me try to find the bug number
<Turl> I searched for system wide network manager and I couldn't see it
<thekorn> Turl, it is bug 255839 I think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255839 in network-manager "0.7 N-M "system setting" does not work" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255839
<techno_freak> i saw a similar one getting reported today too
<thekorn> the fix should be available in intrepid soon
<Turl> It seems it's the same
<Turl> you can mark as dupe then
<thekorn> techno_freak, find the bug number, mark it as duplicate and get some more karma! ;)
<techno_freak> thekorn, ya searching that only ;)
<Turl> heh the About Ubuntu thing still doesn't work :p
<thekorn> Turl, done, marked as duplicate, thanks for reporting this bug
<Turl> no problem ;)
<Turl> hope 260235 gets for intrepid :)
<thekorn> oh, php-gtk
<thekorn> sounds crazy
<Turl> not at all
<sroecker> hi, could someone change the priority of bug 250425. this bug makes the whole package unusable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250425 in zsnes "zsnes crashes with buffer overflow on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250425
<sroecker> why can't I access bug 256780?
<ubottu> Bug 256780 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/256780 is private
<sroecker> oh
<Turl> bye, cya
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-02
 * hggdh is away: walking the dogs
<ovoskeuiks_> hi, how would I go about reporting a bug in intrepid alpha4?
<bcurtiswx> ovoskeuiks_, go to http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and click "report new bug"
<bcurtiswx> ovoskeuiks_, you should also go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ovoskeuiks_> thanks
<bcurtiswx> ovoskeuiks_, you're welcome
<dholbach> gooooood morning
<Oli``> I just had one of my bugs tagged as a duplicate of another bug but I can't see that bug because it's private. How can I help resolve my problem if I can't see what's going on?
<Oli``> (I assume it's private - I'm not sure what other permission modifiers LP has that might stop me seeing another bug)
<Ampelbein> Oli``: what bug number is the duplicate bug?
<Oli``> Mine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/263940 the one it's being pointed to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/263767
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<Oli``> Indeed =)
<MortenB> Hello. Anyone here with updated knowledge of the freeze issues with Hardy (ref: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907910)? I'm experiencing it myself and am desperately looking for some way to get a usable Ubuntu running.
<persia> Oli``: If you're the submitter of a bug, you ought be subscribed, and therefore implicitly subscribed to the suplicate.
<persia> Oli``: Which was your bug?
<Oli``> The first. Mine is the duplicate.
<persia> 940?
<Oli``> persia: yup
<persia> Yep.  I can confirm it's a duplicate, and the master bug doesn't appear to contain any private information, so I'm opening it.
<Oli``> persia: thank you
<persia> To All apport triagers: if you're manually marking a dup, please check to see if the master bug needs to be private.
<techno_freak> may be this should be added to the wiki under marking duplicates section :)
<persia> techno_freak: If you'd like to figure out where specifically the edit should happen, and make that change, I suspect that those like Oli` would be well-served.
<techno_freak> ok :)
<techno_freak> persia, is the parent bug is private, what should be course of action?
<techno_freak> s/is/if/
<persia> techno_freak: Well, one ought try to determine why it's private.  If one can't see it, it may be that someone else in the channel is able to do so.
<techno_freak> ok
<persia> If it's only private because apport makes all bugs private by default, but the coredump has been removed, and none of the apport attachments contain anything private, it may be made public.
<persia> On the other hand, if it does contain credit card numbers, phone numbers, email addresses, usernames, passwords, personal email, bank statements, or anything else best kept private, it ought be kept private: in these cases it's worth looking through the duplicates to see if one can find a better candidate for the master (as it could be made public)
<techno_freak> persia, added to the end of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/MarkingDuplicate
<persia> techno_freak: Thank you.
<techno_freak> :)
<CarlFK> tjaalton: for bug 261977 I just tried your xserver-xorg-core
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261977 in xorg-server "nv is chosen even if it doesn't support the card" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261977
<tjaalton> CarlFK: ok, did it change anything?
<CarlFK> if you need anything else, now is a good time
<CarlFK> yes
<tjaalton> for better or worse?-)
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> worse
<CarlFK> different :)
<tjaalton> so the fallback mechanism isn't there yet :/
<CarlFK> brb - need to make coffee
<tjaalton> thanks for testing, I won't be pushing this in intrepid just yet :)
<CarlFK> anything else for now?
<tjaalton> CarlFK: no, it doesn't work like it should. but maybe we'll be able to fix it later
<dholbach> bdmurray: do you think you could apply the "duplicate filter" to the other data sources in harvest-data too?
<bddebian> Boo
<techno_freak> baa
<bdmurray> dholbach: yes, I could
<dholbach> bdmurray: that'd be VERY nice
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> hggdh: pong
<hggdh> bdmurray, mrooney and I have changed somewhat eeebotu, and it is now more stable
<bdmurray> hggdh: great!
<hggdh> mike will be expanding it to do some other things you asked for, and probably) I will be adding a configuration option to it
<hggdh> bdmurray, just -- please -- bear in mind this is my very first python script/programme
<hggdh> program
<LaserJock> anybody seen secretlondon lately?
<techno_freak> no, long long ago
<ogra> LaserJock, only on tons of bugmail today
<LaserJock> ogra: yeah!
<LaserJock> ogra: I wanted to spread some hugs ;-)
<ogra> that would become a grouphug then :)
 * LaserJock grouphugs #ubuntu-bugs and runs away
<trtr> Hello. I have a doubt. I do not know when and where I should report a regression in "intrepid". The problem is with multimedia keys of my laptop, several keys do not work and others are wrong code assigned.
<trtr> Nor do I know to which package should I report the bug.
<Ampelbein> trtr: i would report it against hotkeys
<Ampelbein> trtr: and regression should be used when it worked in hardy and now its broken
<trtr> Ampelbein: in hardy some keys wor
<trtr> Ampelbein: From Hardy some key codes are wrong
<trtr> ...in intrepid
<Ampelbein> trtr: so it did not work completely in hardy?
<trtr> Ampelbein: In hardy in the begining I had this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux/+bug/217504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217504 in linux "acpi_fakekey stopped working for certain keycodes" [High,In progress]
<trtr> but now also I have the problem with the wrong keycodes
<Ampelbein> trtr: report against hotkeys, the report can still be reassigned lateron.
<trtr> Ampelbein: ok, thanks :)
<nullack> ping seb128
<seb128> hi nullack
<nullack> Hi Sebastien
<nullack> Did you have an opinion on my comments RE an ffmpeg sync for intrepid?
<nullack> I realise gstreamer has its own plugin but theres lots of other apps that use libavcodec
<seb128> nullack: no, no clue about ffmpeg but talk to siretart on IRC, he's working on xine and ffmpeg
<nullack> Will do, I note you suggested the thumbnailer bug I reported was due to ffmpeg thats why I asked
<nullack> Also, I noticed the new gstreamer plugins build is missing deps
<seb128> nullack: the crash is in the ffmpeg lib indeed
<seb128> ah, which one?
<nullack> Both ugly and good failed mate
<seb128> nullack: failed to?
<nullack> Missing dependency one sec Ill look
<seb128> nullack: ah, they depwait which is different
<seb128> they are waiting on a new gstreamer
<nullack> Oh I see, thanks - Missing dependencies: libgstreamer0.10-dev (>= 0.10.20-3)
<seb128> I'll will sort that tomorrow thanks for pointing it
<seb128> also about new versions request
<nullack> Im just keen to see Intrepid have great video :) Thanks mate, have a good day
<seb128> ubuntu is version frozen now, so updates need freeze exception
<seb128> and having hundred of users opening bugs to have their favorite application updated to the new shiny version is not very optimal
<nullack> Well as I understand it the process is to raise a bug
<nullack> Perhaps the process should be improved if certain people done like it
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm not convinced that launchpad is the right place for such things though
<nullack> Id be happy to help you with wording on any justifications for version upgrades if needed
<seb128> I tend to think that todo lists should not be handled as bugs
<seb128> we usually update gstreamer* when that's reasonable that's why I didn't ask for those but will doubt if required ;-)
<nullack> Im happy to follow a process, but right now, Im complying with the process. If it changes, I will comply with the new
<nullack> The problem is it becomes chaos when people dont know what to do and invent conflicting processes
<seb128> right, opening bugs seem to be the current process
<nullack> I will support process improvement, thats important
<seb128> I don't like new versions request bugs usually because the issue is often not that we don't know about the update (at least for desktop updates) but that we lack manpower to do those
<seb128> and that's not opening a bug which will fix that, it just generates extra bug mails and users who add "+1" comments
<nullack> I think the complexity is that your needs are different to say a MOTU package that may not be watched all the time
<seb128> right
<seb128> though arguably if the packages is not watched the bugs are not either
<nullack> MOT seem to mark it wishlist and let it sit until they have manpower - they do tend to watch the upgrade bugs
<seb128> right, that do a nice and easy todolist for contributors when they are nicely tagged
<nullack> The problem is one of the packages I did to you was MOTU, so any rule about one process for MOTU and one for core dev may not work
<nullack> The gstreamer ugly request
<nullack> What if launchpad had some logic to decide it automatically or something?
<seb128> not sure it would scale
<seb128> each team might have workflows etc
<nullack> different ones yeah
<nullack> I want to optimise my time and especially yours mate, right now I dont have a process in mind that would universally work
<nullack> Im against having formal processes that doesnt work for certain people
<seb128> right, I've no strong objection against upgrade bugs if people who file those are reasonable
<seb128> ie if those don't turn to users who don't understand the freeze need voting to get their favorite software updated
<nullack> Perhaps then the process should more fully define what is reasonable. Right now, any existing package could get an upgrade request at any time and comply with the process
<seb128> right, maybe it should have a note that update requests during freezes should have a freeze breakage rational
<nullack> And an example one
<RAOF> Perhaps the thinking should not be "please upgrade this software" so much as "upgrading this software will fix $LIST_OF_LP_BUGS"
<nullack> Morning RAOF
<RAOF> Morning
<nullack> That would make the free breakage rational easier too by giving some base content to support it
<nullack> *freeze
<RAOF> "New version fixes LP: foo, bar, baz" is more likely to be useful to packagers, even packagers who follow upstream reasonably closely.
<nullack> And maybe new functionality that would be useful like a new decoder being in libavcodec
<nullack> I assume seb128 and RAOF you blokes know how processes get reviewed / implemented? I dont know myself
<nullack> i.e. how to go about gaining agreement to the change, documenting it and communicating it
<seb128> the usual way is what you did, mailing the lists to start a discussion about the issue
<seb128> and then suggesting to document what seems to be the agreement
<nullack> RAOF would you like to respond to my mail with your ideas and Sebs then?
<nullack> Or I could summarise it, just dont want to be seen to steal your ideas :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-03
 * hggdh is away: movie time
<bdmurray> yeah movies!
 * Ampelbein is watching southpark. more fun than movies ;-)
<MortenB> Are the current freeze issues related to this age old bug? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=201964
<Ampelbein> Could some member of bug-control please check on bug #263823 ? I think it could be set to triaged/importance low. Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263823 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties should not open multiple instances" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263823
<RAOF> MortenB: Almost certainly not.
<pedro_> Ampelbein: done, thanks
<Ampelbein> thank you, too.
<pedro_> since you're the nice guys you probably have good recommendations right? ;-)
<pedro_> what are you guys using as a rss reader?
<greg-g> you just read about mine I suppose :)
<pedro_> greg-g: ah yes ;-) looks pretty fancy but i want a desktop app one  ;-)
 * pedro_ dreaming with a webkit based rss reader
<greg-g> pedro_: gotcha, I'm a fan of web-based. what do you use now on the desktop?
<pedro_> greg-g: hehe nothing :-P
<pedro_> i'm only using my dear epiphany browser for reading "rss" which is basically going to every page and read it
<pedro_> blaah yeah i know
<pedro_> i used to use "blam!" but is unmaintained  since ermm 2 years i guess
<pedro_> so yeah i need a new one hopefully based on new technologies too, integrated with the desktop and so on
<greg-g> oh wow, the old days :)
<greg-g> once you find it, blog it, I'm sure others would appreciate it
<pedro_> haha yeah :p
<pedro_> well i'm going to give a try to tinny tinny rss seems to be cool ;-)
<greg-g> it is, I just found a bug though :)
<greg-g> some html code is not being rendered and just spat out as text
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi thekorn
<techno_freak> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hiya techno_freak
<Hobbsee> bug 263074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263074 in bzr-rebase "Please sync bzr-rebase 0.4-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main).  This version of bzr-rebase is required for compatibility with Bazaar 1.6, which is in intrepid." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263074
<e-jat> \q
<elmargol> dholbach, are there recordings for the udw2?
<dholbach> elmargol: click on the links on UbuntuDeveloperWeek :-)
<elmargol> oh irc logs
<balachmar> Hi, I want to report a weird thing in synaptic. I want to install python-dev, But trying to do so results in: python2.5-dev:
<balachmar>   Depends: python2.5 (=2.5.2-2ubuntu4.1) but 2.5.2-2ubuntu5 is to be installed
<stefanlsd> balachmar: sounds like python-dev has a depend on =2.5.2-2ubuntu4.1 which is no longer the latest.  Potentially the Depend in python-dev control file was a bit too specific.
<stefanlsd> balachmar: not sure why this is, the changelog may give you a clue as to why this was done.
 * Hobbsee notes there's likely crack going on
<Hobbsee> balachmar: which release?
<balachmar> Hobbsee: 8.04
<balachmar> stefanlsd: How can I see the changelog of a package which I have not installed? Or you mean the changelog of python?
<Hobbsee> balachmar: please give the output of 'apt-cache policy python2.5'
<stefanlsd> balachmar: one way would be -   aptitude changelog python-dev
<balachmar> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43010/
<Hobbsee> balachmar: please give the output of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> stefanlsd: the depends fields in python-dev are almost always not wrong.
<james_w> balachmar: do you have -proposed enabled?
<balachmar> Hobbsee: sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu.com/43011/
<balachmar> james_w: yes proposed is enabled
<Hobbsee> james_w: if he does, it's not the problem, as proposed doesn't have that version.
<Hobbsee> balachmar: have you downloaded anything from getdeb / playdeb / etc?
<james_w>  2.5.2-2ubuntu5
<james_w> Deleted in hardy-proposed on 2008-06-30
<balachmar> Hobbsee: for python no
 * Hobbsee sighs at launchpad.
<james_w> balachmar: you got the version of python2.5 that was deleted from -proposed installed, you need to force the 2.5.2-2ubuntu4.1 version of python2.5 to install to install python2.5-dev
<balachmar> james_w: ok, will try that
<balachmar> james_w: There is only one version available...
<balachmar> james_w The force version option is greyed out
<balachmar> hmmm, I can't select the important security updates. It deselects itself straight away...
<bddebian> Boo
<slytherin> pedro_: Can you please explain what kind of rephrasing is needed on bug #264283?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264283 in rhythmbox "Ripping preferences have no 'Strip Special Characters'" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264283
<pedro_> slytherin: the comment is different than the summary in the bug report
<pedro_> slytherin: the summary needs to reflects what you're asking for, in this case that the option is gconf is difficult to find and that should be shown in the ui, etc
<slytherin> pedro_: Is this description fine 'UI should expose option to strip special characters'?
<pedro_> slytherin: sure
<slytherin> pedro_: done, marked as new.
<pedro_> slytherin: alright, thanks
<techno_freak> for which package should i report the bug upstream for bug #243431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243431 in nautilus "Can't copy to disk mounted under a Samba share if space doesn't exist in the share" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243431
<zul> nautlius
<techno_freak> ok, thanks :)
<pedro_> If you're interested the Ubuntu QA Meeting is about to start in #ubuntu-meeting
<afflux> people are asking to give bug 63352 a higher priority... opinions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 63352 in linux "Creative labs X-Fi sound card unsupported" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63352
<bdmurray> afflux: no
<afflux> good, so my guess was right :)
<bdmurray> Ubuntu doesn't have kernel developers writing new drivers so setting a higher priority won't make resources assigned to it.
<persia> afflux: bdmurray: Even aside from whether Ubuntu kernel developers write new drivers, that bug falls well into the class of things that needs to get sorted upstream, and is clearly an upstream enhancement, rather than something being broken.
<afflux> yeah right
<persia> Were there several active driver writers in Ubuntu, we ought expect they'd be pushing stuff upstream rather than just having something like that be Ubuntu-specific.
<afflux> persia: I was just wondering whether lots of people having the card may raise the "priority", since most of the users actually complain about the "wishlist" thing, but in my opinion it's clearly whishlist.
<persia> afflux: It's clearly wishlist.  Were it an onboard component, rather than an aftermarket add-on, I might have a different opinion.
<persia> Mind you, Creative has been making noise about releasing binary drivers.  If someone can show that they work with Ubuntu, it's a fairly high priority wishlist, and so might be a good candidate for someone who wanted to explore integration with Jockey.
<danbhfive> anyone here know how I can use the new opensource atheros drivers?
<persia> Well, "high priority wishlist" sounds funny, but somewhere on the order of a brainstorm idea with lots of votes: it's more likely to get done than the others, but it's still not important from the standpont of bugs.
<afflux> persia: afaik they even released something... not sure about how usable it is though
<persia> afflux: Right.  I think moving that bug from "Confirmed" to "Triaged" would require that hardware, and testing some of the available solutions.
<persia> Once Triaged, it can be resolved, but at least to me, it's not as important as, for example, a laptop HDA audio codec not working.
<persia> (That would probably be "Medium" or "Low" depending on how common the codec was, as it would mean no sound for the user)
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> < taplax> evmar: are channel ops "real" linux chrome developers? ;)
<pwnguin> <@evmar> yes, though we haven't been getting much work done due to e.g. hundreds of duplicate bugs in the bug tracker
<pwnguin> <@evmar> there are some kinks to be worked out with the open-source thing, but we knew that going into it.
<persia> This is why the triage team is *so* critical to success of a project :)
<pwnguin> even the google guys are drownding in bug dupes
<pwnguin> at least LP has tools for this; im not aware of any for google code
<hggdh> Ampelbein, welcome to bug-control :-)
<Ampelbein> hggdh: thanks!
<Ampelbein> hggdh: no more nagging from me here for setting importance ;-)
<hggdh> LOL
<Ampelbein> hggdh: and thanks for your positive comment on my application. and for the tips you gave here.
<hggdh> Ampelbein, now you are on your own
<hggdh> welcome, glad to have been able to help
<Ampelbein> i guess there will be some issues where i am still unsure what importance to set. but since i know you are here i'm not afraid of the future ;-)
<hggdh> and there is always Brian and persi a
<nullack> bdmurray : Brian please refer to bug 262693 for ff/flash crashes. Im on AMD64, two ways to crash FF with flash is to browse tv.com and anandtech.com
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262693 in flashplugin-nonfree "Flash not working: Intrepid, 2.6.27, FF3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262693
<bdmurray> nullack: I'm actively browsing both of those now and npviewer has crashed but not all of FF
<nullack> bdmurray : I am on AMD64, synched to main, I just browsed tv.com and it crashed FF, would you like the apport dump?
<nullack> I also notice that npviewer.bin remains on the process list unless I kill it
<hggdh> nullack, bdmurray, my ffox vanished while browsing tv.com
<hggdh> no npviewer left, though. AMD64, Intrepid up-to-date
<bdmurray> I'm reading all about The Big Bang Theory right now w/o issue
<nullack> Brian are you on AMD64? With flash non free plugin?
<bdmurray> Yes and yes
<nullack> Im going to dump my profile and try again
<bdmurray> That bug report mentions 0.9.91.5 but I'm on 1.1.0
<bdmurray> which came out yesterday-ish
<bdmurray> I've changed the package for that bug from firefox to firefox-3.0
<nullack> Im on revision 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu 1 of flashplugin and 1.1.0-0ubuntu2. I can replicate the problem everytime I visit tv.com and many other sites
<nullack> Ive tried dumping my cache/profile to no effect
<nullack> I dont know if the video driver configuration is relevant but Im on Nvidia 177.70 beta
<bdmurray> hggdh: what video driver do you use?
<nullack> hggdh: When youve crashed do you get this in the logs "Sep  4 07:18:43 PPP kernel: [  140.970717] npviewer.bin[6153]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000f6cf6f98 sp 00000000ffb8d900 error 4 in libflashplayer.so[f6974000+93b000]"
<bdmurray> Okay, I've one error 4 from earlier today and a couple of error 7s
<bdmurray> However, firefox doesn't die for me
<nullack> Im going to reboot and try to replicate, Ill be back soon
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-04
<nullack> Ping RAOF
<RAOF> nullack: You'll generally get a better response with a context-full ping :)
<nullack> context-full?? Im new to irc
<nullack> Anyway following on from the convo yesterday
<nullack> Do you want to email your ideas or are you ok with me summarising it and mailing that?
<RAOF> You're very welcome to summarise & mail.
<nullack> Will do
<RAOF> (Contextless ping - your ping didn't give me any idea as to what you wanted to talk about, so I couldn't reply)
<nullack> right
<nullack> Though I am sure any contact from me to you is so important that your compelled to respond on any event :) ha
<bdmurray> crimsun: it's driver and codec to uniquely identify sound hardware?
<hggdh> bdmurray, I use radeonhd
<hggdh> nullack, sorry for the delay. I get nothing I can find. Ffox simply dies, in silence. Not even a crash report
<nullack> hggdh no problem, most of the time thats what I get, other times irregularly I get the segfault log message.
<hggdh> nullack, I also see a small window popping open. Nothing is displayed there. Usually, when I hit the close on this small window, ffox dies.
<nullack> hggdh thats another bug :) its annoying - windows get created that do nothing until firefox is closed, its an upstream bug mate
<hggdh> interesting that I saw this behaviour on ffox 3, and Epiphany, but not on Opera
<persia> hgggd h: spaces won't save you :)
<dholbach> good morning
<philwyett> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi philwyett
<geser> gnomefreak: Hi, still problems with gnupg-agent?
<gnomefreak> geser: not sure atm im having issues with 2 apps im working on
<gnomefreak> geser: it hasnt been updated so i would say yes and i havent changed anything
<gnomefreak> let me try something
<geser> can you check where /etc/alternatives/pinentry points to?
<gnomefreak> /usr/bin/pinentry-qt
<gnomefreak> geser: there are a few of them
<geser> and when I see it correctly you don't have pinentry-qt installed anymore
<gnomefreak> they all point to -qt
<gnomefreak> geser: right
<geser> looks like some package forgot to update the symlinks
<geser> what gives "update-alternatives --display pinentry"
<gnomefreak> geser: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/530017
<geser> hmm, interesting
<geser> looks like the symlink for the manpage got updated but not the one for the programm itself
<gnomefreak> looks right to me thats why i figured it was bug in gunpg-agent
<gnomefreak> take that back i miss read the last line
<geser> I assume if you "fix" the symlinks it will work again
<geser> which pinentry variant do you want to use? -qt4 or -gtk2?
<gnomefreak> can i just use ln -s or do i have to remove the symlink that it is now
<gnomefreak> -gtk2
<gnomefreak> hm update-alterntives should do thast
<geser> sudo update-alternatives --auto pinentry
<geser> perhaps also for pinentry-x11
<gnomefreak> ok did both
<gnomefreak> looks like that did it
<geser> can you check if this signing works again?
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> still fails to sign
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Failed to sign .dsc and .changes file
<persia> gnomefreak: What error do you get now?
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: The build failed.
<gnomefreak> same one
<gnomefreak> never prompts for passphrase
<persia> And signing a text file has the same issue still as well?
<geser> gnomefreak: can you sign normal files or doesn't it work too?
<gnomefreak> it works
<gnomefreak> only asked me once for passphrase where as bzr-builddeb and dpkg-build* ask for it 2 times
<gnomefreak> thats odd
 * gnomefreak thought you can view the .asc
<geser> gnomefreak: does debsign work on the .changes file (or the .dsc file)
<geser> ?
<gnomefreak> ummm ok that doesnt like me
<gnomefreak> debsign: Only a .changes, .dsc or .commands file is allowed as argument!
<gnomefreak> i was signing source.changes and i386.changes
<gnomefreak> debsign k764D5E13 firegpg_0.5.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> it works
<gnomefreak> but doesnt prompt for password
<persia> That's because the password is cached by pinentry-gtk2
<gnomefreak> it did it automaticly for some reason
<gnomefreak> ah
<geser> gnomefreak: that's because gnupg-agent cached it
<persia> Now try to build a package again.  It ought work this time.
<geser> so this is not a bug in gnupg2
<geser> gnomefreak: what do you propose to do with the bug? close it?
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Failed to sign .dsc and .changes file
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: The build failed.
<gnomefreak> geser: close it with it still failing?
<persia> How are you building the packages again?   "bzr: ERROR: The build failed." make me think there's some special hook that may help explain the problem (and reassign to the right package)
<gnomefreak> maybe change package to what caused the failure to update symlink as well as the failing to sign
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/extensions-builds/work/firegpg.ubuntu$ bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -kA5C42601 -i.bzr' .
<gnomefreak> fails with dpkg-buildpackage as well
<gnomefreak> but atm i have it set up for bzr
<persia> Bug debsign works?
<persia> s/Bug/But/
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> it says it did
<gnomefreak> let me check
<gnomefreak> looks like it
<gnomefreak> if i remove gnupg-agent all works fine
<persia> OK.  What happens if you use `dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -kA5C42601`?  Dropping -rfakeroot
<gnomefreak> thats why i put it on that package
<gnomefreak> with bzr-builddeb still fails if you give me 20 or so minutes i can set it up to just use dpkg-buildpackage but as far as i know the ' ' in bzr uses dpkg
<persia> Just type the command at the prompt.  It ought work or not.  No need to change your setup.
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage: source only upload: Debian-native package
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Failed to sign .dsc and .changes file
<gnomefreak> the native is caused by the tarball not being seen since its in build-area
<geser> gnomefreak: the bug is not in gnupg2 itself, as you could successfully sign a file and a package.
<persia> OK.  That rules out it being caused by fakeroot then.
<persia> It's also not debsign, because that works.
<gnomefreak> than why does removeing gnupg-agent make it work
<persia> gnomefreak: Because then it doesn't even try to cache.
<gnomefreak> ok
<persia> The bug is that dpkg-buildpackage is masking something.
<persia> (And oddly, not for most people, but just for you).
<persia> With the changes from update-alternatives, at least you have a working gnupg-agent.
<gnomefreak> anything else to try and rule out if it is my setup let me know ill be glad to test (going for smoke atm_
<gnomefreak> almost forgot firegpg fails to sign as well with gnupg-agent installed
<gnomefreak> ill try since i updated alternatives
<gnomefreak> ok firegpg works now
<gnomefreak> updated comments on bug about changing the symlinks everything but dpkg-buildpackage still fails
<gnomefreak> s/fails/works
<gnomefreak> not sure what package dpkg-buildpackage im thinking devscripts
<geser> dpkg-buildpackage is in dpkg-dev (see dpkg -S dpkg-buildpackage)
<gnomefreak> but would still be local afaik
<geser> I guess it would be fixed very fast if it was a general problem :)
<gnomefreak> afaik asac adn fta are not seeing this problem atleast i asked them a few days ago
<gnomefreak> ok changed target package
<geser> gnomefreak: do you have also signing problems with this package or others too?
<gnomefreak> geser: you mean only building firegpg?
<gnomefreak> it happens with any package i build
<geser> hmm
<gnomefreak> hardy system and chroot work, 2 intrepid chroots and intrepid system fails
<gnomefreak> i have one clean chroot and one i use for testing
<geser> the gnupg-agent is started in which system? hardy or intrepid?
<gnomefreak> geser: both afaik
<gnomefreak> i get same prompt
<geser> gnomefreak: I've a similar setup: main system (currently already intrepid) and a chroot for package preparing
<gnomefreak> leave comments on bug i have to get ready to leave im hoping to be back in ~6hours or less
<gnomefreak> geser: and yours doesnt fail?
<geser> my gnupg-agent is only started in my main system and the chroot uses it as I bind-mount /tmp (and /home) and also have the same ENV variables set there
<gnomefreak> chroot has its own symlinks and its own setup so it should work in chroot
<gnomefreak> chroot is text IIRC
<gnomefreak> atleast one of them is
<geser> so you have a seperate .gnupg dir (and config) unrelated to your main system?
<geser> inside your chroots
<gnomefreak> yep gnupg not in my chroot
<gnomefreak> i share $HOME
<gnomefreak> ill be back later
<geser> ok
<geser> we can continue this when you're back
<asac> anyone sees the flash problems here?
<asac> if so, please ensure to have nspluginwrapper at latest version and then --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<ramvi> [CUSTOMIZING LIVECD] I experienced some problems upgrading something when customizing the livecd. It's fixed now, the bug reports are saved somewhere though and is the first thing that greets a new user. Where are the bug reports saved? How can I stop them from appearing?
<ramvi> nevermind, found it: /var/crash/
<sectech> bdmurray,  ping
<thekorn_> exit
<thekorn_> uff
<bddebian> Boo
<bdmurray> sectech: pong
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week Sessions start now: #ubuntu-classroom
<bdmurray> sbeattie: so I've found a bug that is a regression what's next?
<pwnguin> bdmurray: can you bisect?
<bdmurray> pwnguin: I'm not quite certain what you mean
<pwnguin> well step 1 is to report the bug. step 2 is to report that it's a regression
<pwnguin> an optional step 3 would be to test the revision history to find where the bug was introduced
<bdmurray> pwnguin: There already is a bug report and sbeattie is working on a new process for identifying regressions.
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> i thought it was wierd to hear you ask how to handle regressions
<sbeattie> bdmurray: is it a regression in intrepid, a release, or an update for a release?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: it's a regression in intrepid
<bdmurray> come to find out its kees's fault anyway
<sbeattie> so tag it regression-potential (bleah, would like a better tag name)
<bdmurray> regression-danger!
<sbeattie> if it's serious, add the ubuntu-release-notes project as a task.
<sbeattie> heh, yeah
<bdmurray> kees is fixing it already
<sbeattie> kewl. then just tagging it will be okay.
<bdmurray> done!
<kees> I've milestoned it for alpha-6, got the fixed package built -- just waiting for freeze to clear
<bdmurray> yeah!
<bdmurray> sbeattie: so since it won't get fixed to alpha-6 maybe it should be release noted
<bdmurray> The package is in main, and part of a default install
<sbeattie> bdmurray: in this case, you could add it to the known issues directly on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverviewhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview and indicate that it should be fixed in alpha 6.
<bdmurray> I can blame kees on that page too?
<sbeattie> But of course!
<bdmurray> well, and give him props for fixing it
<kees> yeah!  :P
<Brother_Cam> como instalo ubuntu no Notebook
<Brother_Cam> ele tem drives pra wireless?
<Brother_Cam> ?
<Ampelbein> Brother_Cam: Please ask in english ;-)
<Brother_Cam> Ok
<pedro_> Brother_Cam: maybe you can find more help at #ubuntu-br
<pedro_> i think that's the brazilian channel
<Brother_Cam> no ingles!!!
<pedro_> Brother_Cam: visita el canal #ubuntu-br es probable que ahi encuentres mas ayuda ya que es el canal de Ubuntu Brasil, aca se habla en Ingles
<Brother_Cam> gracias
<fluteflute> Hello everyone
<fluteflute> Recently I have been marking bugs fixed in Intrepid (not specific to Intrepid) as 'Fix Released'. Is this correct?
<fabrice_sp> Hi. If trying to reproduce a bug, I see it's working correctly, should I close the LP, or ask to reporter his version?
<Ampelbein> fabrice_sp: if you can't reproduce you should ask the reporter to have it reproduced and the specific version he's using. if he can't reproduce: invalid. If reproducable for the reporter and he's using an older version you could check the changelog if there is a mention of the fix, if not, gather all required information and forward upstream.
<Ampelbein> fabrice_sp: and you could of course ask the reporter to test intrepid-live-cd
<fabrice_sp> Ampelbein: ok. Actually, looking for a similar bug, I found a previous LP with the same problem, so I marked it as duplicated
<Ampelbein> fabrice_sp: thats correct.
<fabrice_sp> Ampelbein: thanks. I wasn't really sure it was correct to do that ;-)
<fabrice_sp> Another question: what to do if a package doesn't appear in the package list of a bug? (python-matplotlib-doc)
<Ampelbein> fabrice_sp: can you give a bug number?
<fabrice_sp> #262173
<Ampelbein> bug #262173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262173 in matplotlib "upgrading python-matplotlib-doc installs apache2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262173
<fabrice_sp> I put the 'main' package (matplotlib)
<Ampelbein> fabrice_sp: yeah, thats correct. you can search on packages.ubuntu.com for the package and then check the corresponding source-package name
<fabrice_sp> Ampelbein: ok. Thanks again ;-)
<Ampelbein> np
<Ampelbein> fabrice_sp: you could also contact the folks in #ubuntu-motu to have a look at the bug. matplotlib is in universe so they should know why and if this dependency should be changed.
<fabrice_sp> Ampelbein: as this dependency comes from debian, I thinks it even has to be reported there (or I'll check to see if it has been reported)
<Ampelbein> fabrice_sp: sure. but first i would contact motu to look over it. they can perhaps give you a tip on how to continue from here.
<fabrice_sp> Ampelbein: Ok. I'll check with them
<bdmurray> Would anyone mind looking at a report for me?  I wanted to make sure the output makes sense to someone else before advertising it.
<hggdh> bdmurray, which one?
<bdmurray> hggdh: http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/needs-packaging/needs-packaging-run-2008-9-4.txt
<hggdh> bdmurray, you are reporting on hits on Ubuntu for needs-packaging, correct?
<bdmurray> hggdh: yeah, so KBasic matched a debian upstream bug report for MS-QuickBasic which is wrong
<bdmurray> If it were right you'd want to add an upstream link to the debian bug from the ubuntu bug
<bdmurray> ooh look bug 264192 might be fix released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264192 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Salasaga - create learning material similar to Adobe Captivate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264192
<bdmurray> I want to make sure the output and course of actions make sense
<bdmurray> I could put the likely course of action in the script I guess
<hggdh> so what you need is actually a follow up on all hits, correct?
<hggdh> might be a good idea to show the upstream bugs you find
<bdmurray> What do you mean? I believe the upstream bugs are there
<hggdh> they are, but showing the link would make sense, I think
<bdmurray> Oh, you mean the link for the existing bug watch, not the potential one?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> then a quick look would help expedite
<hggdh> otherwise we have no option but to open the bug and look at the upstream
<bdmurray> The ones with existing watches should already be good
<bdmurray> I don't think there is a need to look at them
<hggdh> OK
 * hggdh tends to be cautious
<hggdh> I like the output otherwise. Bug 145530 is an example... probable hits upstream, then it is (hopefully) easier to find the correct one)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145530 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ClaSS" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145530
<bdmurray> and some of the bug reports could use better titles probably like bug 229537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229537 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Email Notify Plasmoid" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229537
<hggdh> well, this one is actually the name of the package ;-/
<bdmurray> e-mail?
<LaserJock> bdmurray: I like that list, good work
<hggdh> email notify
<hggdh> bdmurray, are you going to add a checkbutton?
<bdmurray> hggdh: what do you mean?
<hggdh> for every one looked at, and done, so that other will not need to worry (until next run)
<LaserJock> bdmurray: do you think it'd be possible to have a "reviewed" button or something to get rid of known mistakes?
<hggdh> LaserJock, you hit it smack on...
<LaserJock> like I see ruby is on the list, which is obviously not one we want to keep
<LaserJock> it'd probably add a lot more complexity to the script though
<bdmurray> bug 180282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180282 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Ruby Nmap::Parser Library" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180282
<LaserJock> having to maintain a list of what not to show
<bdmurray> right, I think what should happen in that case is 180282 could use a better "1st word"
<LaserJock> why?
<LaserJock> I mean, that's a perfectly good name for it
<LaserJock> I'm not sure how we're going to convince people to name them very well
<LaserJock> even nmap is bad
<LaserJock> parser is bad
<LaserJock> library is obviously bad ;-)
<hggdh> well, it *is* a parser
<bdmurray> libruby-nmap?
<LaserJock> bdmurray: but people have to know naming conventions to do that
<hggdh> libruby-nmap-parser
<LaserJock> and I think the vast majority of needs-packaging filers aren't going to know
<bdmurray> or we could add a "reviewed" tag to the bug that my script could ignore
<hggdh> hum
<bdmurray> right but the same people who are reviewing this list could also modify the bug title
<bdmurray> so not necessarily the n-p filer
<hggdh> np-reviewed?
<hggdh> I worry on extremely generic tags, like 'reviewed'
<bdmurray> hggdh: right, that makes sense
<LaserJock> bdmurray: that's quite a bit of work though don't you think?
<LaserJock> tweaking titles just so the script works better
<bdmurray> And what would a "reviewed" button do?
<LaserJock> it would drop that bug to a lower part in your list I guess
<LaserJock> similar to what Harvest does
<hggdh> the same as a 'reviewed' tag, similar to what I asked: allows for this specific entry to be bypassed
<hggdh> by a, huh, reviewer
<LaserJock> I guess maybe a question is if we want the list to be ideally empty or any "hits"
<bdmurray> I think that information should be contained in the bug report rather than outside of it
<hggdh> you could look for the tag, and report at the end (after the non-reviewed ones)
<hggdh> so the data is in the bug
<LaserJock> hggdh: I think it's more complicated then that though
<LaserJock> what we actually want is those to go back to a "Nothing found." state
<bdmurray> Bug xyz has tag abc so not used
<bdmurray> s/used/searched/
<hggdh> then we could just ignore NP bugs that are tagged reviewed
<hggdh> yes
<bdmurray> and if somebody fixed up the title they could remove the tag
<LaserJock> hmm, yeah
<LaserJock> so if somebody has triaged a NP bug but it's title just doesn't work well with the scrip you add the tag
<LaserJock> I still don't know that taking only the first word is going to suffice
<LaserJock> the title should generally be the title of the software, which often has multiple words
<hggdh> I do not think it will, but it is a good first approach
<hggdh> we will get potentially more hits, but it is better than missing a correct one
<LaserJock> bdmurray: you're just using apt-cache searches?
<bdmurray> LaserJock: rmadison and some wnpp pages at debian.org
<LaserJock> hmm, yeah, rmadison isn't so great when it comes to package name searches
<LaserJock> I wonder if there's something better than can be done
<Cycom> I've got a bug that is marked as Fix Released because it's fixed in intrepid, but I want to see if I can get it Target to released to Hardy as well.  Bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/223278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223278 in linux "Keeping usb mouse buttons pressed results in repeated ButtonPress events [regression]" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Cycom> I can't do it myself.  Nominate for Release is a dead link, and I dunno how to fix it.
<hggdh> Cycom, first issue is this bug does not seem to have ever been identified on Hardy
<hggdh> last entry states it does not happen on Intrepid
<Cycom> hggdh: I can assure you it does happen in hardy.  Also, I just had this discussion with one of the devs about how bugs get marked and such, and they suggested I see if this could be done.
<Cycom> Hardy is supposed to be supported till 2011, and this bug would prevent day-to-day use with a mouse if that mouse required evdev.
<hggdh> Cycom, I did not state you could not/should not do it. I just stated it was not looked at Hardy
<Cycom> what do you mean? as in the bug is not set as a bug in hardy at all? just in that particular package?
<hggdh> also -- and this is a Malone/Launchpad bug -- nominate for release is referring only to the last package (xorg evdev), which does not exist on Hardy
<hggdh> Cycom, please read the last comment
<hggdh> "
<hggdh> The events come from the kernel, so it's probably a bug there. Anyway, cannot reproduce on Intrepid, so closing as fixed.
<hggdh> "
<hggdh> you can also just re-open the bug, and state what you need
<Cycom> I did read the last comment.  Fixing it in Intrepid does not help the people relying on LTS.  And again, the course that I requested was suggested to me in #ubuntu-devel
<Cycom> they mark bugs as fixed released if they are fixed in future releases, and then if the fix needs to be backported, the bug should be marked as targeted to the old release.
<hggdh> yes indeed. As I stated earlier on, there seems to be a bug on Malone that makes us unable to nominate for release based on Linux (the kernel package)
<bdmurray> hggdh: really?
<hggdh> bdmurray, see bug 223278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223278 in linux "Keeping usb mouse buttons pressed results in repeated ButtonPress events [regression]" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223278
<hggdh> try to nominate Linux for Hardy
<bdmurray> hggdh: what happens if you do it?
<hggdh> you cannot
<bdmurray> If I do it, it will just be approved
<hggdh> Malone prohibits me
<hggdh> dammit, now I can!
<Cycom> huh...
<bdmurray> It might be context related
<Cycom> did you set it as also mark as fix in xserver-xorg-input-evdev?
<Cycom> I was under the impression that it was not an evdev package bug based on the comments, so I didn't.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-05
<Cycom> hggdh: whatever happened, it works for me now.
<Cycom> hggdh: thanks again for your help! you too bdmurray!
<kevjava> If a bug was reported in Hardy but isn't valid anymore in Intrepid, can I mark it as invalid?
<kevjava> I guess my question is that if it's a trivial, low-impact bug, then should we still track it in Hardy when it's invalid in two months anyway...?
<kevjava> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/211004  <-- I'm just jumping in here, and don't want to barge in and step on toes. :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211004 in seahorse "[hardy] seahorse-agent should only be started in GNOME session" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> kevjava: keep in mind that Hardy is an LTS release
<kevjava> Oh, right.  So I'll leave a comment to that effect and maybe look at patching it for Hardy?
 * kevjava wasn't sure if a Wishlist bug would make it through sponsorship anyway
<kevjava> Thanks, bdmurray.
<crimsun> bdmurray: WRT sound hardware, you need codec output, really.  This is normally in /proc/asound/card*/*codec*
<crimsun> bdmurray: barring that, for pci devices, you can glean some information (not authoritative) from `lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]'
<crimsun> bdmurray: for most usb devices, the corresponding info would be in `lsusb'
<crimsun> d'oh, ~ubuntu-bugcontrol membership expired
<nellery> looks like mine is about to too
<Rocket2DMn> does membership always run on a 90 day cycle, or can you have it permanently approved?
<nhandler> Rocket2DMn: bdmurray told me that it was always for 90 days. You can simply ping a team admin after that to have it renewed.
<Rocket2DMn> well i see why they do it, tho it is a bit annoying for those of us who arent going anywhere
<nhandler> Rocket2DMn: Most Ubuntu teams do the same thing. I believe you need to renew your MOTU membership too (but you can do it yourself).
<bdmurray> hggdh|away: I added in skipping np-reviewed bug reports
<fabrice_sp__> Hi. I wrongly add a package to a bug (bug #262173). How can I get rid of it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262173 in javascript-common "Please sync javascript-common 4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262173
<nellery> fabrice_sp__, just remove the package name from its field and save changes
<fabrice_sp__> nellery: thanks
<nellery> fabrice_sp__, no problem
<crimsun> bdmurray: what procedure should I follow to be reactivated in ~ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<bdmurray> crimsun: I readded you for a year
<crimsun> bdmurray: thanks!
<dholbach> gooood morning
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<mp> Now I have to ask:
<mp> WHY do I always get the invitation to a Hug Day one day too late?!
<mp> (it's through ubuntu-devel-annouce)
<mp> I would like to help, but it's always a turnoff to be late :(
<Hobbsee> mp: because it's a moderated list, and people don't go thru it much.
 * Hobbsee wonders if listadmin is finished yet
<mp> Hobbsee okay, thanks
<mp> I hope for some kind of improvement in the future :)
<mp> Then I guess I'll just do a bit of hugging now...
<Hobbsee> er, fixed.  not finished.
<Hobbsee> yes it has...
 * Hobbsee goes through the moderation queue of ubuntu-devel.
<mp> Hobbsee, what does that mean?
<Hobbsee> ligemeget: there's a queue - people can't post whatever they like to some of the mailing lists
<Hobbsee> ie, subscribers only, or you have to be in certain teams.
<Hobbsee> so they get caught up in the queue, which people manually go through.
<ligemeget> ...and the listadmin?
<ligemeget> fixed?
<Hobbsee> seems so.
<Hobbsee> it was working here
<jcastro> pedro_: ok so much for that.
<pedro_> haha
<hggdh> bdmurray, want me to document np-reviewed on the wiki?
<Hew> Bug 191389 is marked fix committed, but I'm not sure where the fix is. It looks like it's in gst-plugins-good upstream, but a new release (0.10.10-1) was made a few days ago, and the problem still hasn't been fixed. Anyone know if this really should be fix committed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191389 in rhythmbox "FLAC tags cannot be edited" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191389
<hggdh> Hew, fcould you please check the changelog for gstreamer plugins?
<hggdh> gstreamer-plugins is marked as having being fixed upstream, but not rithmbox...
<Hew> hggdh: I can see the change in the upstream changelog
<Hew> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good upstream that is, on 2008-08-06 by Sebastian: http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gst-plugins-good/ChangeLog?view=markup
<Hew> which was described at the bug here http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413841
<ubottu> Gnome bug 413841 in gst-plugins-good "[flactag] needs porting to 0.10.x" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<hggdh> Hew, can you also see the change in our gstreamer plugins?
<hggdh> if you cannot... then it is still to be done
<Hew> hggdh: There isn't anywhere near that level of detail, it just says new upstream release.
<hggdh> Hew, look at the changelog there. I will have reflected upstream's
<hggdh> s/I/It/
<hggdh> plus whatever local changes were done
<hggdh> I mean, not the distribution's changelog, but upstream's *in* our dist
<Hew> hggdh: My apologies, I'm not sure what part you're referring to. It looks like Ubuntu is just grabbing the Debian packages. Where can I find these upstream changelogs in Ubuntu?
<hggdh> Hew, I am downloading the source now. Give me a few to look at it
<Hew> hggdh: Ok, thanks. The only changelog I could see is this http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gst-plugins-good0.10/gst-plugins-good0.10_0.10.10-1/changelog . Would I have to download the source to find this Ubuntu upstream changelog?
<hggdh> Hew, this is the ./debian/changelog
<hggdh> the ones I mean are in the source, perhaps under many different directories
<hggdh> for example, ./gst-plugins-good0.10-0.10.10/Changelog
<Hew> hggdh: Ah ok, thanks. I'll have a look now, but I'll know for next time :-)
<hggdh> (I got the source first by 'apt-get source gstreamer0.10-plugins-good)
<afflux> for some packages, the changelog is installed with the binary package: /usr/share/doc/$pkgname/changelog.gz
<Hew> thanks again, was a bit rusty on what the command was
<Hew> afflux: Thank you! I'm learning a lot tonight haha.
<afflux> you're welcome ;)
<hggdh> thanks, afflux, I should have mentioned it
<afflux> (note that I'm not quite sure how it's handled: I've the impression that sometimes, if no upstream changelog is installed, changelog.gz actually contains the debian/changelog)
<hggdh> and there may be more than one single changelog
<hggdh> Hew, BTW I do not see 431841 referenced anywhere is the sources (by a 'grep -R 431841 *')
<bdmurray> hggdh: do you mean document the tag?
<hggdh> bdmurray, yes
<hggdh> (but I am unsure if we should, right now)
<bdmurray> Yeah, I'd prefer to document the process first. ;)
<bdmurray> well and setup the report to get generated regularly
<hggdh> we wait, then. Also, there might be other similar tags to implement
<hggdh> bdmurray, currently you are producing a .txt -- are you going to produce a linkable page?
<hggdh> (at least on Epiphany)
<bdmurray> Yeah, I guess I could do that too
<hggdh> bdmurray, sorry to provide you with Yet Another Request (TM) ;-)
<bdmurray> It's a fair one, I just happen to view it in my favorite text editor and the the links become clickable.
<bdmurray> But html makes sense
<vinu76jsr> my hardy  sometimes does not play video, any video , and when i restart X it is ok again
<vinu76jsr> is it a bug?? or something wrong with my config
<alejandeus> Hello ppl
<alejandeus> anyone got any news on when alpha 5 will be available?
<sbeattie> wha-hunh? why is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/112514 against l-r-m?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 112514 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Firefox Menu Font Size Is To Large" [Low,Confirmed]
<sbeattie> oh, nevermind, possible driver issue
<jcastro> pedro_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/
<jcastro> how's that for attention grabbing?
<pedro_> wow that's big
<pedro_> it definitely will grab your attention :-P
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> well, I figure, start like this, and see how it goes
<jcastro> I will work on this page and try to make it easier
<jcastro> if you want to start hitting up Report
<pedro_> yeah indeed
<pedro_> alright ;-)
<pwnguin> bdmurray: have you found any invalid configs yet/
<pwnguin> xorg.conf
<bdmurray> 8
<pwnguin> i worry a bit; the main testing data for xkit was LP
<bdmurray> worry that it won't catch everything?
<pwnguin> well, if you just pull the entire archive and assume it's good
<pwnguin> what was the invalid tag?
<bdmurray> Its in Bugs/Tags
<bdmurray> but it is invalid-xorg-conf
<komputes> Bug #185470
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185470 in linux "iwl3945 not functioning : microcode error" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185470
<bdmurray> hggdh: http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/needs-packaging/needs-packaging-run-2008-9-5.html
<hggdh> bdmurray, thanks
<hggdh> bdmurray, perfect!
<bdmurray> hggdh: if you happen to update any by adding a watch or marking fix released please tag them 'auto-search'.  I'm just tryin to get track of the quantity found by the tool.
<bdmurray> s/tryin to get/trying to keep/
<hggdh> kees, will do
<hggdh> kees, will do
<hggdh> dammit
<bdmurray> heh
<hggdh> OK will do
<hggdh> sorry kees
<kees> attack of the up arrow.  :)
<hggdh> :-)
<bdmurray> I saw that movie!
<hggdh> hum... you might want to add "please tag 'auto-search' any bugs updated via this page' at the top, just in case
<hggdh> bdmurray, what should be done with a np that points to a non-existent source? c.f. bug 230400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230400 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] xnp2" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230400
<bdmurray> hggdh: seems invalid to me
<bdmurray> the reporter of that bug submitted quite a few n-p bugs for projects in Launchpad some of which have released no code
<hggdh> so I will just close invalid
<bdmurray> hggdh: that sounds good to me
<bdmurray> no need to tag it though ;)
<hggdh> too late ;-)
<hggdh> it is still a case of found via tool, though
<pwnguin>  it seems like they meant rfp rather than NP
<pwnguin> is invalid realy the right state for requests for packaging/
<hggdh> pwnguin, depends. Which bug are you talking about?
<hggdh> keep in mind there are two possible final states for NP: INVALID, or FIX RELEASED...
<hggdh> (and, in fact, for most bugs)
<pwnguin> ok, no code released upstream, i can see
<pwnguin> crazy. gentoo has an xnp2 package
<pwnguin> unfortunately, i dont read japanese well
<hggdh> pwnguin, it might even be the same thing, or not. Since all we have is what the reporter, huh, reported, we have to stop there.
<pwnguin> it is the same thing
<pwnguin> however
<pwnguin> the source code is gone
<pwnguin> anyways, i misread something in the conversation above. carry on ;)
<Ampelbein> hggdh: wouldn't it be an option to set needs-packaging-bugs that cannot be resolved due to licensing problems to "won't fix"?
<Ampelbein> (not connected to the actual case)
<hggdh> Ampelbein, I am not sure, but I do not  think it would be a correct usage of WONT FIX. If the licence is bad, then it is invalid for us. WONT FIX means we *could* do it, but decided not to.  bdmurray, what about it?
<Ampelbein> hggdh: the bugfix (=packaging) is too controversial since the license is not appropriate. so won't fix would fit. but i'm okay with invalid. i don't think it is that important.
<bdmurray> Yeah, it doesn't seem that important to me but I'd go with Won't Fix too as it could become Will Fix if the license change.
<hggdh> so WONT FIX it is.
<jarlath> How do I find out which package a file belongs to?
<afflux> jarlath: either use packages.ubuntu.com or dpkg -S
<jarlath> Thanks afflux
<dupondje> NetworkManager is a disaster :(
<dupondje> saving settings still not fixed :(
<emgent`nl> there are more problem, in intepid if dont put down it NetworkManager Daemon, you _cant connect_ via iwconfig/ifconfig
<emgent`nl> s/problem/problems/
<emgent`nl> s/it//
<dupondje> the NetworkManager is bugged like hell :(
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-06
<emma> Hi. Every time I start FireFox and then try to go to YouTube at http://youtube.com, the browser crashes. Is there a log or any other vital information I should include in an effective bug report for this? I am running 64 bit Ubuntu Intrepid.
<bdmurray> emma: reinstall flashplugin nonfree
<emma> Okay.
<bdmurray> I forgot the bug number already
<bdmurray> oh heh
<bdmurray> bug 262693 I think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262693 in nspluginwrapper "Flash not working: Intrepid, 2.6.27, FF3" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262693
<bdmurray> yep
<emma> hey seems to be working now. Thank you although I was not here for the fix, that's great.
<emma> I guess that the devs know about it anyhow.
<bdmurray> yep
<dupondje> fglrx doesn't work with newest kernel ...
<bdmurray> that's correct
<Spets> In alpha?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/266956
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 266956 in fglrx-installer "fglrx fails to compile with 2.6.27-2 kernel" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> there wasn't a bug report yet it seems
<bdmurray> I believe there were some discussions about it on ubuntu-devel or devel-discuss though
<dupondje> its quite easy to fix tho
<Spets> I'll wait with the a5 install then
<dupondje> smp_call_function(func, info, wait)
<dupondje> this is on 2.6.27
<emma> I am seeing a lot of these errors from firefox -- *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING: unhandled variable 11 in NPP_GetValue()
<dupondje> smp_call_function(func, info, retry, wait)
<dupondje> this is on <=2.6.26
<emma> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_HandleEvent() invoke: Connection closed
<emma> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_GetValue() invoke: Connection closed
<emma> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING: unhandled variable 11 in NPP_GetValue()
<CarlFK> bug #266959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266959 in ubuntu "remove_conffile_commit(" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/266959
<CarlFK> other than the lame title, is there anything else I should add to that?
<bdmurray> CarlFK: a package would be good
<CarlFK> x11-common ?
<bdmurray> that's correct
<hggdh> and something like "postinst error: ...
<hggdh> as the title
<CarlFK> yeah, notiec that lame title after I saved it.
<hggdh> :-)
<CarlFK> can I change it?
<hggdh> yes. click on the yellow ! mark by the title
<CarlFK> heh - always wondered what that was
<CarlFK> "'x11-common' is a binary package. This bug has been assigned to its source package 'xorg' instead."
<CarlFK> good?
<bdmurray> yeah, launchpad knows how to deal with that
<hggdh> although the package pretty much will force a Ubuntu version, it is usually good to state which one it is (Intrepid, in this case). But no big deal right now
<hggdh> CarlFK, just for grins, I did not have this problem :-)
<CarlFK> of course not :)
<Ampelbein> hmm. what is the right package to assign to for a bug with the availability of live-cds? bug #257976
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257976 in ubuntu "daily live cds not available for powerpc" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257976
<bdmurray> that's a dup
<bdmurray> not that I know which one is the master though
<bdmurray> check ubuntu-meta though
<bdmurray> bug 173474
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173474 in ubuntu "daily live cds not available for powerpc" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173474
<bdmurray> well, not that one
<Ampelbein> 173474 looks good to me. and i cant find another.
<Ampelbein> that one's funny: bug #256754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256754 in ubuntu "Unsatable system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256754
<hggdh> well, indeed different, to say the least
<CarlFK> how do I downgrade a package?
<CarlFK> ﻿bug 261977 says "please downgrade the other packages that were updated"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261977 in xorg-server "nv is chosen even if it doesn't support the card" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261977
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: sudo apt-get install package=versionyouwant if it is still in cache but you should really be asking this in a support channel
<gnomefreak> and pin the package so its not upgraded until you release the pin
<gnomefreak> see /msg ubottu pinning
<Turl1> hello
<Turl1> can you mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/language-selector/+bug/254316 as important?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 254316 in language-selector "Language Support doesn't install Firefox Locales" [Undecided,New]
<Turl1> and maybe confirm it?
<gnomefreak> Turl1: try to install those packages
<Turl1> what packages?
<gnomefreak> mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es
<gnomefreak> maybe mozilla-firefox-locale-es-ar but first one should do it
<Turl1> I have es-ar installed
<Turl1> gnomefreak, installed es-ar & es-es and ff is still in english
<gnomefreak> Turl1: did you change it to use es
<Turl1> isn't it automatically handled by the package config? if not, how do I do?
<gnomefreak> not real sure im thinking only if your whole system is in spanish from install (dont quote me on that) i use english maybe a bug in how its handled but the bug you have isnt a bug since you didnt have right packages installd
<Turl1> but I am reporting the fact that language-manager didn't install the packages when it should have
<Turl1> gnomefreak, even if the packages are outdated, they should have been installed
<Turl1> can you mark it as Important?
<Turl1> brb
<gnomefreak> Turl1: that bug isnt a bug please restate the issue
<Turl> gnomefreak, are you there?
<gnomefreak> yes im hre
<gnomefreak> working but here
<Turl> gnomefreak, the thing is, if you install a language using language-selector, in this case spanish, firefox locales need to be installed
<Turl> but they don't get installed, so I installed them manually, but they don't work as they are outdated
<Turl> there are two different bugs there, I know
<Turl> I'm reporting the first one, the fact that they don't get installed as they should
<gnomefreak> what version of firefox?
<Turl> the latest in intrepid
<Turl> let me see
<Turl>  3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> ok maybe asac didnt rebuidl them or set them to be updated. however the bug you have doesnt have correct info for bug report since the packages need to be installed please update bug with the info you gave me with versions of firefox and locales installed
<Turl> ok
<gnomefreak> Turl: asac would be the man to speak to but please update bug first assuming he is at pc or has time to look today
<ApOgEE-> hi all
<gnomefreak> ill be back a bit later
<Turl> gnomefreak, updated the bug
<gnomefreak> Turl: hold that thought
<gnomefreak> there may be a different name for -3.0. are you on instrepid?
<gnomefreak> Turl: yep they need to be updated for 3.0 is all it is. asac <<< is this still automaticly done or rebuild by hand?
<gnomefreak> or we package them in a different locales package like in hardy but that was supposed to be changed in Intrepid
<Turl> yes, I'm on intrepid
<ZeetreX`> hi
<ikt> hi
<ZeetreX`> may i ask a question here?
<ikt> don't see why not
<ZeetreX`> :)
<ikt> My problem isn't asking a question, it's finding someone who can answer it
<ZeetreX`> dunno how to solve the apt-cdrom problem "E: Failed to mount the cdrom"
<ikt> ah
<ikt> that would probably be best asked in #ubuntu
<ZeetreX`> ok
<CarlFK> ﻿/msg ubottu pinning
<CarlFK> I never got this: ﻿(09:10:04 AM) gnomefreak: see /msg ubottu pinning
<CarlFK> doh
<CarlFK> got it.  stupid pidgin cut/paste
<Savago> Hello friends.
<Savago> I was wondering when newer bluetooth related package will be released to Hardy?
<Savago> More specifically, I'm worried about bug 227429 and 211252.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227429 in bluez-utils "[hardy] Bluetooth Serial Port undiscoverable (dup-of: 211252)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211252 in obex-data-server "Cannot recieve files using bluetooth" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211252
<nellery_> any bugcontrol admins around?
<bdmurray> nellery: what's up?
<nellery> bdmurray, my membership is about to expire... would it be possible to extend it on?
<bdmurray> nellery: checking
<nellery> bdmurray, thanks
<bdmurray> nellery: done!  Thanks for helping out.
<nellery> bdmurray, thank you
<bdmurray> bug 264105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264105 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264105
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-07
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: changed summary and added the tag for 264105 - or was there something else wrong?
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: nothing I just thought it was funny
<bdmurray> In a tragic kind of way
<Ampelbein> bug 264103 - same reporter, same problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264103 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264103
<LaserJock> are apport bugs automatically set to "Medium" importance?
<nellery> LaserJock, some of them are, but I have no idea what the requirements are
<gotisch> where do i report a bug about ubuntu (gnome?) not recognizing headphones if they are plugged in before boot?
<gotisch> oh
<gotisch> nvm
<ApOgEE-> hi all
<ApOgEE-> anybody home?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just noticed i've recieved a 'boiler plate paste' responce to Bug 223175 and Bug 218616 . while the paste may be valid for 175, for 616 it seems fairly gratuitious.is there a 'correct' coures of action?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223175 in linux "2.6.24-16: Xen patches contain unnessecary Kconfig.orig (causes compile failures)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218616 in linux "file drivers/net/appletalk/cops_ffdrv.h is not free" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218616
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont see a point in installing the intrepid kernel (for a start i have no intrepid systems) just to check a file copyright (which i probably need the source for anyway)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i got the same boilerplate for Bug 76347 (and i'm guessing other that i havent got to yet). guess someone just went through all hte kernel bugs and bumped thier karma ^W^W^Wpasted the same thing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 76347 in linux-source-2.6.17 "[regression] Robotics Sportster hard-modem not working on LiveCD 6.10" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/76347
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: if it's policy or general behaviour, you'd do better to mail the mailing list.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, 'the' mailing list? -bugs list?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, dont know if its policy, but it happened to the 3 or 4 kernel bugs i was subscribed to.
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: often behaviours that people repeat a lot, then others see and repeat, become de facto policy.
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: it appears that "use your brain when it comes to bugs" isn't a written policy, as such.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, i've already growled at the person in bug 218616 so i'll probably leave it as is.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218616 in linux "file drivers/net/appletalk/cops_ffdrv.h is not free" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218616
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: it's probably worth bringing it up as a general issue - various people have mentioned it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, ok. i'll draft an email then. not sure i'm wiling to send it tonight though.
<Hobbsee> i doubt people will read it until tomorrow anyway, even if yo udid.
<Kamping_Kaiser> naughty people. they shold be waiting for my email
<Hobbsee> heh
<iD_J> i have debugging symbols for a package installed, but the debugger doesn't show the current code when when stepping through with gdb, only line numbers. is there a way to fix this?
<iD_J> is anybody in here at their keyboard?...
<pwnguin> poor don knuth
<pwnguin> his machine doesn't have internet
<pwnguin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rxvt/+bug/252648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252648 in rxvt "rxvt doesn't accept saveLines more than 32767" [Undecided,New]
<pwnguin> explains why he never got back on his gv bug
<pwnguin> would it be appropriate to subscribe a MOTU to a bug about a package they uploaded to debian but not ubuntu?
<pwnguin> is baltix still around?
<pwnguin> im tired of seeing their untouched bugs on my list
<Rocket2DMn> pwnguin, it would appear so - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltix
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/266956
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266956 in fglrx-installer "fglrx fails to compile with 2.6.27-2 kernel" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> this should be fixxed asap !
<pwnguin> fglrx has source?
<dupondje> how u mean ? :)
<hggdh> fglrx is (or was) a closed binary
<dupondje> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/fglrx-kernel-source
<dupondje> this one is bugggged
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-31
<micahg> bug/feature humor: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/DilbertDailyStrip/~3/ELiqVQ2o2Zw/
<dholbach> good morning
<bddebian> Boo
<^arky^> hi, Where do you assign bugs related to non-working repo's
<gnomefreak> ^arky^: ask them to try gb repos :)
<gnomefreak> non-working repos are generall the repos "owner" for lack of a better word
<arand> Would Bug #421407 qualify for a papercut?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 421407 in ubiquity "[Jaunty and Karmic] the installer by default proposes a wrong size for the Ubuntu partition (far too small)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421407
<thekorn> bdmurray: hi, just FYI I started rewriting bughelper over the last weekend, https://code.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/bughelper/bughelper-ng
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<hggdh> ping bdmurray
<bdmurray> hggdh: hi
<hggdh> bdmurray, I think I now know why edge does not work on the GMs -- edge has changed the links, and instead of going to bugs.edge.lp.net,
<hggdh> it goes to edge.lp.net. Ergo... CSS
<dhillon-v101> hey guys, can I talk to Brian Curtis
<hggdh> dhillon-v101, it is probably bcurtiswx, but he is not here right now
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<BUGabundo> /me waves
 * hggdh waves back, and notice BUGabundo is using a broken IRC client
<BUGabundo> hggdh: NEVER!
<BUGabundo> and guud evening
<BUGabundo> hggdh: why whould you say that?
<hggdh> bucause of the "/me" at the beginning
<hggdh> BUGabundo, can you please search gmane.org for messages (in ubuntu-bugs) from me? "C de-Avillez"
<hggdh> the most recent I can find is either *none*, or March 2009
<BUGabundo> hggdh: so?
<hggdh> I have more input in ubuntu-bugs than that
<hggdh> I certainly did not stop opening bugs, or working on them ;-)
<BUGabundo> I don't follow Carlos :(
<hggdh> I want to know if I am doing something wrong, or if gmane is just being picky with me
<hggdh> bdmurray, I have a replacement lp_karma_suffix GM that adds a search link on the commenter (on gmane)
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> two points
<BUGabundo> I was still stuck on /me
<BUGabundo> :/
<BUGabundo> what's the nvidia opensource driver package name?
<micahg> nv?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<micahg> xserver-xorg-video-nv
<BUGabundo> thanks
<Nafallo> !info xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ubot4> Nafallo: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (source: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau): X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.10~git+20090404+11be9a9-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 169 kB, installed size 420 kB
<MightyTweek> Can anyone provide guidance on getting the priority of a bug onto a dev's radar for the release of Karmic? Specifically https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/361856
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 361856 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 "New upstream 173.14.18 available" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mac_v> BUGabundo: just a doubt, isnt the nm applet supposed to refresh the wireless list when clicked on it?
<mac_v> i'v read it some where but forgot the link!
<BUGabundo> mac_v: not afaik
<BUGabundo> mac_v: $ nm-tool
<Nafallo> mac_v: I thought it scanned for networks all the time?
<BUGabundo> or sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: every 45 secs I think
<mac_v> i dont have problem,
<Nafallo> I wonder how much battery that activity chews throu...
<mac_v> but i read that the nm-applet is supposed to refresh the network lists when you click on it , there are bug reports for a button so want to mark as dups
<mac_v> ;)
<mac_v> damn it , wish asac was not a vacation :(
<mac_v> on*
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> wasn't he back already?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: Nafallo http://live.gnome.org/DarrenAlbers/NetworkManagerFAQ#head-96dbd4cab9367561769e01ca9e40776fbab2a83a
<mac_v> hehe  , not bad memory :)
<MightyTweek> Let's say there's a LP bug with Wishlist importance requesting an import from upstream, but there's a major regression the new version resolves. File a new bug or post a comment to the existing one requesting the priority be bumped up?
<micahg> MightyTweek: bug #?
<MightyTweek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/361856
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 361856 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 "New upstream 173.14.18 available" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<micahg> MightyTweek: which version of Ubuntu do you want this for?
<MightyTweek> Karmic
<MightyTweek> the major regression being that the current version doesn't even compile on 2.6.31
<BUGabundo> karmic doesn't have 173 anymore
<BUGabundo> afair
<kees> sure it does
<micahg> MightyTweek: there's already comment about that in the bug
<BUGabundo> ok
<kees> nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 | 173.14.16-0ubuntu1 | file: karmic/restricted Sources
<BUGabundo> then I was wrong
<MightyTweek> My graphics adapter (GeForce FX 5200) is not supported by the newest nvidia driver, thus needing this one
<micahg> MightyTweek: I would suggest checking with #ubuntu-motu to see if anyone will be working on this
<BUGabundo> ppa for the beta xorg driver? anyone knows?
<MightyTweek> micahg: thanks, will do
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<BUGabundo> thanks
<MightyTweek> in the meantime, does it make sense to nominate it for release for Karmic and mark the other bugs relating to the breakage on Karmic as duplicates of this one?
<micahg> well, one's an update request
<micahg> and one's a regression
<micahg> I would think the regression should be prioritized
<micahg> and a note added that it will fix the update as well
<micahg> but I might be wrong
<micahg> ping hggdh ^^
<micahg> ping bdmurray
<bdmurray> micahg: that sounds reasonable to me
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so keep them separate for the moment then?
<bdmurray> yes
<micahg> MightyTweek: did you catch that?
<MightyTweek> micahg, yes, so I guess I should comment on one of the existing bugs about the breakage and mention the wishlist?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> MightyTweek: here
<micahg> s the person you should contact about the package
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~albertomilone
<MightyTweek> thanks micahg
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping
<hggdh> OK. going back to the hotel, will be back in 30 min.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-01
<hggdh> micahg1, ping -- can you please have a look at my last comment on bug 394912?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394912 in launchpad-gm-scripts "XMLHTTPRequest Randomly Fails with Status Code 0 During Reload/Refresh and/or Multiple Requests  " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394912
<micahg> hggdh: I'll have to investigate later
<hggdh> micahg, no prob. Thank you.
<hggdh> and all of that because I decided to add the bug trail thing (following an user's comments to bugs) :-(
<micahg> ping kees
<kees> micahg: hi!
<micahg> hi kees, I was wondering why you closed tha tFirefox bug without the reporter
<micahg> s problem being solved
<kees> micahg: as I understood it, it was an actual bug.  Do you think it should be re-opened?
<micahg> yes, upstream he provides a test case that is still unanswered
<kees> okay
<micahg> althought you two might have stumbled upon the reason
<micahg> it still needs investigation I think
<micahg> I was just wondering if you already did that
<kees> nope, the issue I and hggdh were seeing is, I guess, unrelated.  I've flipped back the ff statuses.
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> maybe, amybe not
<kees> np, thanks for checking
<dholbach> good morning
<asac> mac_v: i am back
<asac> whats up?
<mac_v> \o/
<mac_v> hehe ,i wanted to confirm the nm-applet thing and found it >  http://live.gnome.org/DarrenAlbers/NetworkManagerFAQ#head-96dbd4cab9367561769e01ca9e40776fbab2a83a
<mac_v> asac: but any thoughts on this bug> Bug #421464 , is this something that can be fixed? or needs a fix? if not we could invalidate it :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 421464 in hundredpapercuts "Scan for available networks" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421464
<asac> mac_v: we have a spec which includes something similar
<asac> but defintily not a papercut
<asac> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-network-ui
<asac> mac_v: invalidated
<mac_v> ah , great :)  , is there a bug report :)
<mac_v> oops , checking the blueprint
<asac> mac_v: updated bug again. point is that scan now is not wanted
<asac> the only reason its in the spec is because we wanted to do disable background scanning
<asac> ... which would make scan now required
<asac> but without disabling of background scanning we dont want scan now button
<mac_v> nice ;) , always wondered why the auto scan was made the default! seemed a waste of resources however minimum ;)
<asac> well
<asac> previously there were no reaons
<asac> but now there are new reasons
<asac> for instance firefox wifi integration needs it now
 * mac_v listens intently
<asac> e.g. it needs a more or less up to date scan list
<asac> for geolocation stuff
<asac> so seems that background scanning became a bit more important
<asac> ... or we need to make scanning feature available to "users" through wpasupplicant
<asac> so firefox can call wpasupplicant and trigger a scan without being root
 * mac_v nods
<mac_v> asac: so this is going to be done by karmic?
<mac_v> because we are past feature freeze
<mac_v> or is this UI ?
 * mac_v > reboot
<stefanv> Hey, all.  Is the bug strike over? I would like to get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xournal/+bug/410813 closed, but Vincenzo seems to be incapacitated.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410813 in xournal "Cannot draw in xournal 0.4.2.1-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]
<asac> mac_v: as i said we are not sure if we will do it at all because we need up-to-date scan results
<asac> in other apps
<mac_v> hmm... ok :)
<mac_v> no probs ;)
<asac> mac_v: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12635#c7
<asac> check that
<ubot4> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12635 in Wireless "ath5k scanning makes system choppy" [Normal,Needinfo]
<asac> i will ask kernel team if there is somethign we might be able to cherry-pick
<asac> on driver side
<mac_v> awesome
<mac_v> hehe , i still have to ask awe a few doubts about the wireless killswitch ;)
<AnAnt> Hello, is there hope that this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/417748 gets implemented in karmic ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417748 in linux "Please enable CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS" [Medium,Triaged]
<AnAnt> hmmm, is it possible that LP 416949 is kernel related ? ie., that I should assign linux (Ubuntu) as being affected by this bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416949 in console-setup "Keyboard layout toggle does not work anymore in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416949
<AnAnt> since it might be related to LP 390292
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 390292 in console-setup "undefined kernel key code  ( in karmic a2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390292
<AnAnt> oh
<bddebian> Boo
 * davmor2 runs screaming I'm so scared
<bddebian> :)
<matti> Aaaannnddd... He hits the wall... Damn! THat must have hurt :)
<bddebian> heh
<dstansby> Hi, just wondering if anyone could tell me which package https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/422463 should be filed under
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 422463 in ubuntu "X fails to start on MacBook 5,2" [Undecided,New]
 * ^arky^ guess casper or ubiquity  
<dstansby> I thought ubiquity, but it didn't actually get to the live desktop or the installation
<dstansby> And then I thought linux, but I got to a login screen (albeit the command line)
<dstansby> I've put it aginst xorg for now cause I think that's my best bet
<^arky^> yeah, that looks like it,
<szczym> helo could you tell me how i could link that bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/419795 to ppas of c-korn ? https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419795 in vlc "Multimedia keys not working by default in vlc" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<szczym> and is it a proper way to move forward that bug ?
<thekorn> szczym, there is currently no way to link a bug to a PPA
<thekorn> so, this bug only happens with vlc from this PPA?
<thekorn> in this case I would say let's set the status to invalid and contact c-korn directly
<szczym>  its also affecting the normal ubuntu package
<thekorn> he is c_korn on irc
<thekorn> szczym, ok so it is reproducable with the version in ubuntu and also with the version in his PPA?
<szczym> thekorn: thanx, btw: are you not relented any how to c_korn ?
<thekorn> szczym, no, you are not the first one who asked us about this ;)
<szczym> ;) yes, its in both: ppa and ubuntu
<kees> bdmurray: should the "is-duplicate" script maybe take "master" as the first argument?  It's not too useful as-is.
<bdmurray> kees: I was concerned about the potential for things going horribly wrong with it
<bdmurray> kees: maybe with a switch for --master though?
<kees> sure.
<hggdh> bdmurray, I have just proposed a merge for lp-gm-scripts, Can you have a look at it, please?
<bdmurray> hggdh: did you see kees fixed the karma suffix bit?  is your branch from before or after that?
<hggdh> bdmurray, it is (now) after. The previous try (which I deleted) was before kees'
<kees> hggdh: thanks for tracking down that issue, btw.  :)
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay, great. I'll look at it today
<hggdh> kees, you are welcome. It drove me crazy for a while...
<kees> me too!  I was _convinced_ it was firefox or edge regression.  :P  I totally missed that the people-links had dropped the "bugs" domain prefix.  :(
<hggdh> so I thought... until I noticed the different link, and wgrant nicely pointed me to the right direction ;-)
<hggdh> the weirdest thing is my original solution should *not* have worked. But it did...
<hggdh> btw -- is there any good book on javascript? This is where I wasted a lot of time, searching for info.
<bcurtiswx_> javascript for dummies?
<bcurtiswx_> :P
<Gnome64> Use a search engine!
<hggdh> I did. And I also have access to Safari.
<micahg> hggdh: http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596517748/
<hggdh> micahg, thank you. Looks to be exactly what I wanted :-)
 * hggdh is going to have to justify to wife Yet Another Technical Book ;-)
<micahg> hggdh: I thought you said you had Safari?
<hggdh> getting there right now...
<hggdh> I have it via ACM and IEEE/CS, but some books I like more in dead-tree format
<blackest_knight1> hi is it a bug when the nvidia-settings in karmic  set the screen resolution but next reboot they are reset? using the native screen resolution tool works but took a bit of googling to find a good answer.
<BUGabundo> hey
<bdmurray> hggdh: this is really neat!
<hggdh> cool, is it not? :-)
<hggdh> so we get to have it, even if LP is not really interested. Great thing, this GM
<bdmurray> yes, I'm not sure how complete the info is but still quite useful
<hggdh> I noticed gmane is usually a few hours/days off
<micahg> do I have to use the bzr version for this?
<bdmurray> I was looking at bug 225588 and the commenter cork
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 225588 in qcomicbook "qcomicbook hangs when opening zip archives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225588
<hggdh> right now, micahg, yes
<bdmurray> he only showed up once
<bdmurray> micahg: I'm working on a new package now though
<hggdh> akudewan?
<bdmurray> comment 9
<hggdh> yes, and there is also comment 14
<bdmurray> right and only one shows up in gmame but ...
<hggdh> don't ask me, I do not understand why. This is why I also tested mail.archives
<bdmurray> yeah, its still great
<hggdh> but on m.a I cannot sort by date
<hggdh> one day, when I have enough storage, I will put up a mail search on my servers ;-)
<hggdh> micahg, if you want to test, get it from my branch
<bdmurray> I'm really working on it right now though ;-)
<hggdh> I am considering shooting off a question to gmane asking about these inconsistencies
<hggdh> yeeee!! I had me first accepted patch on lp-gm!!!
<micahg> cool hggdh
<bdmurray> Hopefully the first of many!
 * hggdh is smiling like a fool.
<bdmurray> ;-)
<hggdh> yeah, it will be. Bloody hell, I thought I was already off programming for good.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-02
<bdmurray> can somebody test installing http://people.canonical.com/~brian/tmp/firefox-lp-improvements_0.7-0ubuntu1~ppa1_all.deb for me?
<bdmurray> It doesn't show up in my firefox add on's anymore...
<hggdh> doin git
<hggdh> bdmurray, it shows in the add-ons, but I cannot select "preferences"
<hggdh> will try uninstalling & reinstalling
<hggdh> no, cannot enable it
<bdmurray> great
<hggdh> in fact, every time I restart ffox and go to add-ons, I get a message stating I must restart ffox for the changes to take effect
<hggdh> but I did not change anything...
<hggdh> that's interesting -- I uninstalled it, and it still shows up in the add-ons
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay, I'm fairly certain I've discovered a work around
<bdmurray> hggdh: I've put a new version at the same url if you want to test it
<hggdh> what is it?
<bdmurray> I think its something with mozilla-devscripts.  I built it on jaunty fine.
<bdmurray> well, what I mean is they both built fine but only the jaunty version is working
<hggdh> bdmurray, it is the same version?
<bdmurray> yes, the package version of firefox-lp-improvements is the same
<hggdh> k
<jjardon> hello, Could someone take a look at this strange bug (maybe related to gtkspell, I'm not very sure): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aspell/+bug/379971
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379971 in aspell "Turkish is always listed in GTK apps even when not installed" [Low,Triaged]
<jjardon> Some people in #gtk channel told me that is not Ubuntu specific (he are using gentoo)
<hggdh> bdmurray, I did install it, but it does not appear in the add-ons
<bdmurray> are you sure? it works for me
<hggdh> not here. But I think something else is broken on my FFox, so I am going to save the bookmarks & saved passwords, and create a new profile
<hggdh> nope, did not work. I will revert to firefox 3.0
<bdmurray> hmm
<bdmurray> hggdh: what's the md5sum of the package you installed?
<hggdh> will check
<hggdh> d98507d6a5af10734ec4018fef2b4b44
<bdmurray> I think that's the old one
<bdmurray> 0459d62426b64874e3a81c8d36b82681
<bdmurray> sorry about that!
<hggdh> got it now
<hggdh> all installed
<hggdh> and shown
<bdmurray> good, because I already uploaded it! ;-)
 * micahg will test now
<hggdh> yes, I just downloaded it -- expected you to be done by then ;-)
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> not there yet
<bdmurray> oh, I meant uploaded to the ppa
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> 7 minutes ago
<hggdh> now I am confused
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> this is what gets me sometimes
<micahg> there's a lag
<bdmurray> hggdh: about?
<hggdh> so it seems I *did* use the correct .deb, but why did it not work on first run?
<bdmurray> the extension is still a bit magic to me sometimes
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> micahg, did you get it running?
<micahg> waiting for packages to update
<hggdh> ok
<micahg> still won't update
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> I hope you get it -- you will be able to search on bug mail ;-)
<micahg> maybe after dinner
<micahg> hggdh: can you see the package in teh repo?
<micahg> apt-cache policy firefox-lp-improvements?
<hggdh> in the ppa?
<micahg> yeah
<hggdh> hold on, have to update
<hggdh> micahg, yes, I see it there
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> something must be wrong with my system
<micahg> hggdh: any idea why I wouldn't be able to pull down the file?
<hggdh> micahg, no. What exactly happens?
<micahg> bug 422936
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 422936 in soyuz "When a package is updated in a PPA the Packages.bz2 file isn't updated" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422936
<hggdh> and there is already a comment there for you...
<hggdh> it does take a while for all package files to be rebuilt, might be that
 * micahg responded
<micahg> it's weird
<micahg> sometimes it's right away
<micahg> sometimes it's 12+ hours
<hggdh> the weird is that I see it on synaptic
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> hi hggdh
<micahg> that's a nice feature
<mac_v> micahg: hi.. how to ban a user from lp?
<mac_v> this user > https://bugs.launchpad.net/~pyrates18 , has been going around ranting in all the copy/paste reportS :(
<mac_v> really irritating spams!
<micahg> mac_v: what rants?
<micahg> i don't see the user trolling
<micahg> user is stating opinions
<mac_v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/11334
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 11334 in ubuntu "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
 * micahg is looking at the bug
<micahg> mac_v: can you point out a single line that's inappropriate
<mac_v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/11334/comments/87 , "If it's not gonna be fixed to that specification, then I won't even think of using it." , this is constantly used in almost all his comments
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 11334 in ubuntu "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<micahg> mac_v: what's wrong with user stating that
<mac_v> he has been warned several times! by several users , he just wont Shut up!
<micahg> mac_v: remember the multisearch stuff?
<mac_v> micahg: if its stated once/twice , fine , but in every thread!
<micahg> i don't see it in every thread
<micahg> they were all combines
<micahg> *combined
<mac_v> if you see in the dupes, he comments in the dupes too , even after they have been duped :(
<micahg> commented on 3 bugs total
<micahg> the other clipboard one was duped
<micahg> and the dupe text does say to add any missing points to the master bug
<mac_v> hehe.... i just hate his nonsense ;p
<micahg> yep
<micahg> well, the rule is, don't feed the trolls
<mac_v> :(
<mac_v> damn it i just fed him!
<micahg> but what that user wrote wasn't as bad as some of the other stuff
<micahg> that we've had recently
<micahg> user wasn't attacking anyone either which is what usually happens
<mac_v> multisearch ? ;)
<micahg> just stating intentions matter-of-factly
<mac_v> ah! he has been in all the papercut bugs , he can from there! it was actually my mistake i think of duping a papercut to this main bug :(
<micahg> mac_v: also, user gave good feedback on possible ways of thinking of the bug: https://edge.launchpad.net/~pyrates18
<micahg> oops
<micahg> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/11334/comments/83
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 11334 in ubuntu "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mac_v> yeah that was fine , but , several is more empty threats!
<micahg> what threats
<mac_v> i hated that line especially , ^
<micahg> that the user won't use it
<micahg> that's not a threat
<mac_v> ;p
<micahg> that would be nice :)
<micahg> then they won't come back and complain
<mac_v> hehe , yeah  , thats what i said too ;)
<micahg> but seriously, you can't post stuff like that last post
<mac_v> i got too pissed off! :(
<micahg> you have to learn to take a lot to be part of bugsquad and bug control
<mac_v> i tried to be polite :( >https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/11334/comments/76
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 11334 in ubuntu "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mac_v> comment #76
<mac_v> tai chee ;)
<micahg> mac_v: you see comments like this all the time in bug trackers
<micahg> especially for long standing issues
<mac_v> yeah  , i notice that , but havent seen users dont post so constantly , i guess i have to get used to it :)
<micahg> yes
<micahg> there, I jsut diffused that
<micahg> it's easy to get heated doing this
<micahg> think: mind like water
<mac_v>  micahg you gave me my own CoC! :(
<micahg> nope
<micahg> did you read it?
<micahg> well
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> but not the exact same text :)
<mac_v> ;p
<micahg> a little humor twist which will hopefully diffuse it
<mac_v> if it stops him from reposting i'll be happy \o/
<micahg> the only time we ban people AFAIK is if they start randomly changing statuses and posting garbage
<gotunandan> hello, can this bug #423070 be marked as a 'wishlist' ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423070 in update-manager "Feature request: ability to view changelogs instead of progress bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423070
<szczym> helo, could you please tell me to who i should ask for fixing bug #263442 ? thanx for info
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 263442 in mc "mcedit is not longer the default editor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263442
<hggdh> szczym, I do not know, but I will look. Probably this is a change inherited in Ubuntu from Debian/upstream
<szczym> That would be really cool, filks who love the mc also love the mcedit
<szczym> *folks
<hggdh> :-) yes, I would expect so
<szczym> probably its just small, tiny 1 bite config patch but it would make our lives so nicer any time we get to new box (we=mc lovers)
<hggdh> szczym, if you want to, you can look at the source package, at bugs.debian.org, or upstream (wherever it is). This is what I intend to do
<szczym> i will do so! but im not developer, so will get back to you, if you don`t mind hggdh
<hggdh> no, no problem at all. I will be momentarily off, while I drive to my contract, then I will log in again
<hggdh> hi micahg
<micahg> hi hggdh
<hggdh> so you liked it?
<hggdh> BTW, good iteraction with mac _v last night!
<micahg> thanks
<szczym> hggdh: I could not found any config settings about #263442 (im not C# guy) - could you have a look on it ?
<^arky^> Hi, What does it mean when a bug has 'Nominated  for Karmic  by xxx'
<hggdh> szczym, I will keep on looking for it. So far, a quick search on the git log does not show any intended change to disable the internal editor
<hggdh> ^arky^, it means someone thinks it should be fixed for (in this case) Karmic
<^arky^> thanks hggdh
<szczym> oky doky hggdh, thanx !
<hggdh> ^arky^, but it does not -- yet -- mean it *will*. The nomination has to be accepted
<hggdh> szczym, you are welcome
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week in #ubuntu-classroom - NOW! :-)
<^arky^> Ic
<szczym> helo, how to link that bug #339563 to gphoto package in ubuntu ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 339563 in ubuntu "Unable to mount Canon cameras via USB (Jaunty)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339563
<szczym> i did found the ajax all ready, thanx
 * cwillu pokes the boogz with a stick
<micahg> hggdh: did you like my twist on the CoC?
<hggdh> micahg, yes
<hggdh> well done
<micahg> ty
<hggdh> and the chat that followed it was also good :-)
<mac_v> micahg: COC twist? where in -classroom? did you give a talk now?
<hggdh> :-)
 * mac_v would have liked an answer from hggdh than a sly smile ;p
<hggdh> :-D
<hggdh> mac_v, this was about the chat you and micahg had earlier (some 12 hours ago). I liked the way Micah explained the issue to you
<hggdh> (and I hope you understood the point, BTW)
<mac_v> ;p
<hggdh> being nice is difficult, and it is something we have to strive for.
<hggdh> sometime ago I emailed our ML with a link to an email thread that shows a real nice response to an over-aggressive poster. Let me find it
<mac_v> hggdh: that user , has been only active since when papercuts has started , always replies in huge mails and talks like he knows it all , and that the linux devs are stupid!
<mac_v> <i'm not justifying myself>
<hggdh> mac_v, I understand -- I followed the trail. Still, one should be polite on the answer.
<hggdh> mac_v, and I am not picking on you. I myself have done the same before. It *is* difficult
<mac_v> i agree :)
<mac_v> hggdh:  he comments about it so much and in such detail , either he must know how to fix it and doesnt want to do it... and doesnt want to... or he is trying to prove a point that he is better :/
<mac_v> final i lost it today :(
<hggdh> :-D
<hggdh> we all lose it one day. What, nowadays, I do is get out of the keyboard for a while, before responding
<mac_v> hehe , i dont minds rants , where users say why have you not fixed it... but his last comment was "Fix IT" ... i wont use linux..." thats what got me off ! :(
<mac_v> i should have moved away from keyboard :(
<mac_v> not got me off! got me *pissed* off! ;p
<hggdh> :-)
 * mac_v tires to forget about such crap and back to pleasant theme making :)
<mac_v> hggdh: BTW the reply you sent to the ML?
<hggdh> trying to find it :-(
<hggdh> well, could not find it. But the email response that I loved is here: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-coreutils/2009-07/msg00012.html
<hggdh> even though the reporter was behaving like a righteous idiot, the response was absolutely civil. I am not sure I would be able to do it
<hggdh> mac_v, ^^
 * mac_v reads
<mac_v> hggdh: lol , did you read the reply to that mail! they dont realize that such mails are archived and can kick them in the ass later!
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> this is one of the reasons why we should be careful on what we write...
<micahg> mac_v: when I have question about my tone in a response, I usually run it by hggdh or someone else to be sure I'm not going voerboard
<micahg> *overboard
<mac_v> micahg: yeah , i'v noticed, once you asked asac if you had defended the mozilla team in the right way.
<micahg> the thing is we're all learning all the time
<mac_v> true , no one knows all or is perfect :)
<mac_v> except sabdfl ;p
<mac_v> hehe , that line in the COC was cute ;)
<^arky^> Can someone try to reproduce bug 366648
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366648 in openoffice.org "Language modules language defaults to Czech" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366648
<^arky^> Can someone try to reproduce bug 366648
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366648 in openoffice.org "Language modules language defaults to Czech" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366648
<hggdh> ^arky^, I cannot confirm. Mine show all lang mods as English
<hggdh> oh, but I am running 9.10...
<hggdh> brb in 30min... back to the hotel
<^arky^> hggdh: Perhaps setting locale to Indian Standard Time (+530) will help reproduce this bug
<trothigar> If I have uploaded a patch to launchpad which I believe fixes a bug what should I set the status of that bug to?
<bdmurray> trothigar: likely triaged or in progress what bug number is it?
<trothigar> bdmurray, 421275
<bdmurray> bug 421275
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 421275 in flatnuke "Package description has a typo in project URL" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421275
<bdmurray> trothigar: subscribing the universe sponsors team is the right thing to do there.  which you did thanks!
<trothigar> bdmurray, right and only thing to do there?
<bdmurray> trothigar: yep, it looks good to me.  thanks for the fix!
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-03
<trothigar> bdmurray, so even if the bug status is new I should leave it?
<bdmurray> well, I changed it to Triaged.  In Progress or Triaged would be fine.
<hggdh> dtchen, ping
<dtchen> hggdh: pong
<hggdh> hi dtchen, two questions, (1) I have been trying to report a PA bug (high CPU utilisation), but ubuntu-bug/apport refused to deal with it
<hggdh> (2) there are some bugs, seemingly similar, on PA on malloc/free issues; should I leave them open/new, or can I dup them to the oldest?
<hggdh> oh, and thank you for the class
<dtchen> hggdh: they should all be fixed with the snapshot that's currently building in the ppa
<dtchen> hggdh: however, i'm not at a dev machine, so i can't verify whether the one malloc issue i've been able to trigger is fixed
<dtchen> hggdh: so, please leave them open; i have them all tagged locally
<hggdh> will do, thanks
<dtchen> hggdh: and, np
<micahg1> ugh, I really wish there was a way to remove comments sometimes
<hggdh> so do I, so do I...
<micahg> I just e-mailed a bug a comment I meant for a triager
<micahg> :(
<hggdh> heh
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<blackest_knight> hi i've got a weird audio issue i get audio out from the audio in jack and nothing from audio out jack
<ccm> somebody of you using the hug-tools?
<thekorn> ccm, soory, which hug-tools? or do you mean the hugday-tools
<ccm> thekorn: yes, i mean "hugday"
<ccm> I just tried to set it up (the version from karmic with the wiki documentation)
<thekorn> ccm, ok, so yes, I'm using them
<ccm> I ran into the problem that it seems I don't have a cookie named MOIN*
<thekorn> hmm ok
<thekorn> let me check
<ccm> maybe that is related to the now openid stuff?
<thekorn> no, once you logged in into the wiki there should be a MOIN cookie
<thekorn> that's at least how it worked in the past
<ccm> thekorn: okay, i will check that again
<thekorn> ccm, hugday init --user thekorn --cookie ~/.mozilla/firefox/anwhxcak.default/cookies.sqlite   works for me
<ccm> thekorn: now it works
<ccm> thekorn: i will update the wiki documentation
<thekorn> ccm, super, thanks
<ccm> thekorn: done. you can review if you like: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Tools?action=diff&rev2=7&rev1=5
<ccm> hi bdrung_ :)
<thekorn> ccm, aha, sounds good, good point
<ccm> thekorn: yeah, you get a crappy error message "cannot handle format" which does help you otherwise
<ccm> nice tool, by the way
 * thekorn adds "improving this error message" to his TODO
<thekorn> glad you like it
<bdrung_> hi ccm
<matti> :)
<Vorik> Im running an updated version of karmic on a MSI wind u100. Most of the times in GDM, the display brightness bounces around between 2 levels. (like twice a second)
<Vorik> When logged in, it sometimes happens also (spontaniously)
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> baBOO
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week will start in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone help with this bug LP 414795 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414795 in pulseaudio "PC beep no longer works in Karmic alpha4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414795
<bdmurray> seb128: Should the desktop bugs team be subscribed to gnome-disk-utility bugs?
<seb128> doesn't make a difference I would say
<seb128> I doubt anybody manage to read all the desktop-bugs emails anyway
<seb128> pedro_, ^ opinion?
<pedro_> seb128, bdmurray that's ok for me
<pedro_> bdmurray, could you subscribe the team to libgweather and gtksourceview2  as well?
<pedro_> most of the time we reassign bugs to those products, there's not a lot of people filing the bugs directly there, but anyways just in case
<bdmurray> pedro_: done
<pedro_> bdmurray, thanks!
<mac_v> bdmurray: hi... a few ayatana bugs have been lost in a black hole :( , this was due to recent naming change of ayatana > the ayatana project... bugs which existed in ayatana alone are now inaccessible , any way we could recover them?
<mac_v> the bugs were invalidated to facilitate the name change
<bdmurray> mac_v: I'm not really following.  Can you give me an example bug or the exact names of the projects?
<mac_v> bug #397724
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 397724 in dead-ayatana "clipboard uses both selection and traditional clipboard (might be misleading)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397724
<bdmurray> wouldn't also affects project + new project name add a task where you want it?
<mac_v> i dint follow?
<bdmurray> click "+ Also affects project".  type in mane of the new ayatana project and you should be good to go
<bdmurray> s/mane/name/
<mac_v> bdmurray: the thing is , bugs which existed in ayatana alone , are now *not* accessible , since it points to DEAD-ayatana
<mac_v> bdmurray: just click on the lp link above , you'll see what i mean
<bdmurray> mac_v: what's the name of the right project?
<mac_v> bdmurray: hmm... now , i dont think ayatana is accepting bugs , but they can be changed back to papercuts
<bdmurray> mac_v: see this for what I mean https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/397724
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 397724 in dead-ayatana "clipboard uses both selection and traditional clipboard (might be misleading)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bdmurray> on stagigng
<mac_v> bdmurray: \o/ how did you do that?
<mac_v> did you add the papercuts?
<mac_v> bdmurray: so basically such dead projects can be accessed from the .staging. site?
<bdmurray> I clicked also affects project beneath the tasks on the bug page and then chose the right project name
<bdmurray> I don't understand how the project is "dead"
<bdmurray> the initial bug link you gave me was fine, I was just using staging as an example to show how to do it w/o really modifying the bug report
<mac_v> bdmurray: "Launchpad bug --- in dead-ayatana" , see the ubottu response
<bdmurray> they just renamed the project to dead-ayatana it doesn't mean anything
<mac_v> oh!
<mac_v> bdmurray: i thought that since the "ayatana" was closed and started again as the "The Ayatana project" , the old one was named dead ;p
<mac_v> s/was named/got auto named
<AnAnt> Hello, is the bug LP 328080 linked to upstream properly ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 328080 in verilog "Cryptic error message when passing events to functions." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328080
<AnAnt> I ask because I was not able to add an upstream bug URL via "Affects project" button
<bdmurray> AnAnt: looking
<AnAnt> thanks
<bdmurray> AnAnt: the problem here is there is no upstream project info
<AnAnt> bdmurray: and ?
<bdmurray> AnAnt: I'm looking into it
<AnAnt> oh
<mac_v> !logs
<ubot4> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<AnAnt> bdmurray: well, sorry, I have to run now, I'll try to be back after a couple of hours
<bdmurray> AnAnt: okay, its been a bit since I've done this
<mac_v> bdmurray: why is it not allowing to just change the project? is says > Not Found Object: , name: u'dead-ayatana'
<bdmurray> mac_v: how are you changing it?
<mac_v> i'm just trying to switch the project , instead of using the "Also affects"
<mac_v> wont that work now?
<bdmurray> I don't believe changing projects works.  I'm pretty sure there is a bug about that.  That's why I said also affects project.
<mac_v> changing projects , doesnt work only for this , i just change a few other normal bugs , using that :( ,its just not allowing ayatana :(
<bdmurray> are you sure it was changing projects and not changing packages?
<mac_v> bdmurray: hmm... i change the hundred papercuts , to NULL , those are projects or packages?
<bdmurray> mac_v: hmm, that is a project
<mac_v> yeah
<bdmurray> jcastro: someone was trying to add a bug watch to bug 328080 and I don't recall how to setup the upstream project.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 328080 in verilog "Cryptic error message when passing events to functions." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328080
<mac_v> bdmurray: as i said earlier , i believe the "dead" was not due to renaming , but rather since the bug was closed
<mac_v> s/bug/project
<jcastro> looking!
<mac_v> bdmurray: i'll use also affects for now , and ask you for help for those which dont allow :)
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> series
<mac_v> bdmurray: or could you look at this > error ID  OOPS-1342F1736    , pls :)
<ubot4> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1342F1736
<greg-g> neat, bugzilla.gnome automagically collapses backtraces in the webview
<jcastro> bdmurray: created and linked
<bdmurray> mac_v: you'd be better off asking about OOPSes in #launchpad
<mac_v> hehe , ok ;)
<bdmurray> jcastro: right but how did you do it?
<jcastro> oh, you have to create an entirely new project
<jcastro> so from the lp front page, create new project
<jcastro> then you have to go find the upstream home page, get the license right, etc.
<jcastro> after it's in lp then it allows you to link bugs to it
<bdmurray> so its still quite some work then
<jcastro> yes, but we've got the major ones
<jcastro> usually when I do it now is when an upstream breaks up into things, so from like "foo" to "foo-data" "foo-frontend" or something
<bdmurray> jcastro: okay, thanks for the help!
<jcastro> no worries!
<jcastro> I haven't had to make one in a while!
<greg-g> jcastro: those can't be auto-created based off of the packaging information? :) But I suppose we've already passed the point where not many new projects need to be created in LP
<jcastro> I /think/ maybe the first time they did it
<jcastro> at the beginning I spent alot of time making them
<jcastro> IMO it should let you link to any bug tracker and make a watch, but it's designed to not let you do that.
<jcastro> it makes you fill in all this stuff for some kind of meta-launchpad take-over-the-world reason
<jcastro> *shrug*
<bdmurray> jcastro: Ideally this should be part of the adding a package to Ubuntu process too
<micahg> bdmurray: can we get the ls-duplicate script into the package ubuntu-qa-tools?
<bdmurray> see the attachment in bug 225588 for an easter egg of sorts
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 225588 in qcomicbook "qcomicbook hangs when opening zip archives" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225588
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay I think there is something wrong with gmane - http://gmane.org/info.php?group=gmane.linux.ubuntu.bugs.general looking around there it stops around 30 Mar 2009
<hggdh> bdmurray, sometimes it does, sometimes it does not.
<hggdh> I cannot -- yet -- understand why
<hggdh> but if you search for a specific author, it goes beyond March
<hggdh> this is why I am considering hosting the archive
<greg-g> jcastro: yeah, one LP to rule them all and all that
<bdmurray> hggdh: the ones that do show up past 20090330 are universe bugs
<bdmurray> gmane.linux.ubuntu.bugs.universe:122878 <- notice the universe there
<bdmurray> there is ubuntu.bugs.general and ubuntu.bugs.universe which are different mailing lists
<hggdh> oh bloody hell. Only Universe, then. Let me try to contact gmane
<bdmurray> hggdh: great thanks, and please cc me as I'm the mailing list admin
<hggdh> bdmurray, will do
<bdmurray> hggdh: awesome thanks!
<hggdh> bdmurray, done. I guess we will have to wait for tomorrow, since it is already night there.
<^arky^> hi, question why so many unlinked bugs get assigned to yelp?
<^arky^> Is it coz report bug using help system or something ?
<bdmurray> ^arky^: yes a lot of people use help report a problem from yelp, but I think pedro_ is working on a patch for that
<^arky^> good to hear
<bdmurray> hggdh: do you know when the people.ubuntu to people.canonical change happened?
<^arky^> jcastro: you around man?
<jcastro> ^arky^: yo
<hggdh> bdmurray, no I do not. I *know* it happened, but not when
<hggdh> 2 years ago?
<^arky^> yesterday I volunteered to be upstream contact for gnome-orca
<pedro_> ^arky^, right, i've created a small apport hook for that case ; bug 418156
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418156 in yelp "Yelp Apport Hook" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418156
<pedro_> ^arky^, most of the reporters on yelp think that the app is for asking for help rather than search it by yourself on the docs
<pedro_> so i hope that those small set of questions will help to solve that
<^arky^> yeah, perhaps you should merge it with apport if the patch is complete, it would really bring the volume of 'assignment-needed' bugs
<pedro_> i don't have the rights to merge it ;-)
<pedro_> it should be reviewed and applied to yelp instead though
<jcastro> ^arky^: there's no seperate field for upstream contacts yet, so subscribing to the bugs should be sufficient for now
<^arky^> yup you are right
<^arky^> thanks jcastro , is there way that I subscribe to all the bugs in a package by default
<jcastro> yeah, one sec
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gnome-orca
<jcastro> click on "Subscribe to bug mail"
<jcastro> (that works for any project)
<jcastro> warning: you'll want to make sure your filtering in your mailer is set up
<jcastro> on some projects that can totally demolish your inbox
<^arky^> thanks for the warning jcastro
<^arky^> pedro_: the hooks works fine to me, just one suggest perhaps we need to rephrase the return message for request for help
<^arky^> jcastro: Thanks I am following gnome-orca, speech-dispatcher and accerciser
<jcastro> rock and roll!
<^arky^> Perhaps it would be really wonderful if someone from bugsquad wants to take me under their wing and mentor me
<jcastro> just ask here, that's what I do
<jcastro> and attend a hug day, that should be enough
<^arky^> :)
<^arky^> yeah, that I do
<^arky^> bug 328946 : Trying to build a package without ubuntu patches to zero in on the problem. The ubuntu sounds defeated me so far
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 328946 in gnome-power-manager "Improve Audio Notification When Plugged In" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328946
<AnAnt> Hello, how did you guys do the bug watch ?
<blackest_knight> how to get rid of something on a gnome panel when you cant right click it?
<LordMetroid> I just file bugs, I do not watch them
<blackest_knight> wrong window
<LordMetroid> Except at times when I am playing zoologist
<AnAnt> ah, create a project in LP
<AnAnt> jcastro: so for every upstream software, there must be an LP project page for it ?
<jcastro> to link a bug to it, yeah
<jcastro> because lp needs to know where the bug tracker is and all that
<jcastro> but we have pages for most of them
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<^arky^> Where should bug 423938 reassigned to? gnome-desktop ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423938 in ubuntu "gnome window should work with keyboard." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423938
<BUGabundo> boas
<pedro_> ^arky^, don't think so, seems he's referring to the window manager, not sure which one though, could you ask him?
<pedro_> ^arky^, i don't know what he's requesting there either, since you can do that with both window managers, so a better description is needed as well ;-)
<^arky^> sure, doing that
<Tumie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/423875
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423875 in ubuntu "About Ubuntu says something about Pidgin, but Empathy is installed." [Undecided,New]
<Tumie> can somebody take a look at that?
<Tumie> i think somebody didn't understand it right
<Tumie> i'm also going to make a screenshot right now
<micahg> Tumie: thank you for reporting this, the screenshot will be helpful to see where to assign this
<Tumie> http://84.29.145.221/Screenshot.png << here is the screenshot
<micahg> Tumie: can you attach it to the bug please
<Tumie> ok
<micahg> bdmurray: what's the ubuntu installer called? ubiquity?
<bdmurray> micahg: yes, that is the gui version of the installer
<micahg> so the screenshot above is of ubiquity?
<Tumie> so.. the package is ubiquity ?
<bdmurray> well, actually it is likely ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<BUGabundo> wow
<micahg> cool
<BUGabundo> the installer looks kewl
<micahg> thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> I'd double check though
<micahg> they can reassign if it's wrong
<Tumie> where can i add the package to it?
<bdmurray> its likely a dup of bug 423640
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423640 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "pidgin promoted in slideshow while not being in the livefs or resulting install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423640
<Tumie> ow
<micahg> got it
<Tumie> somebody already did it :)
<micahg> thanks
<Tumie> yes, i think it's a duplicate :)
 * micahg marked it as such
<Tumie> can somebody add my screenshot to the older bug?
<Tumie> never mind
<micahg> The other bug is descriptive enough.  Thank you for reporting this and please let us know if you see anything else.
<bdmurray> it should be fairly trivial to fix if someone wants to give it a shot
<billybigrigger> anyone know the bug number for the missing Applications icons?
<micahg> billybigrigger: are you referring to bug 408361?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408361 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox needs to use "gtk_image_menu_item_set_always_show_image" for essential icons." [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408361
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> in karmic, all the icons from Applications/Places/System are gone
<billybigrigger> but they appear in System/Preferences and Administration
<billybigrigger> just not the root menus
<seb128> right, same bug
<seb128> or design decision
<billybigrigger> so there's a fix from mozilla, just not for ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> I got OOo fixed to
<seb128> billybigrigger, not sure what you are asking
<seb128> billybigrigger, removing icons from most menus was a design decision from GNOME
<billybigrigger> im reading
<billybigrigger> i see that it was a gnome development decision
<komputes> Since today is Network Manager Hug Day, can someone in BugControl assign this bug to an individual https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/284596
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 284596 in network-manager "nm-applet fail when another user is logged in (intrepid)" [Unknown,In progress]
<billybigrigger> well they should enable all icons, or disable all icons
<billybigrigger> having them half and half looks bloody stupid
<seb128> they show icons for object
<seb128> drives, files, bookmarks
<billybigrigger> oh geez
<billybigrigger> who decides these things
<billybigrigger> ALL icons in the root menus, Apps/Places/System should be disable
<billybigrigger> Apps has all but Add remove
<billybigrigger> Places has 1 icon here, 1 there
<billybigrigger> System has NONE
<billybigrigger> it looks like a freakin' mess :)
<Flare183> .....
<billybigrigger> ?
<micahg> komputes: we don't assign bugs to people
<komputes> micahg: any tips on moving this bug forward?
<micahg> nope
<micahg> it's an upstream issue
<micahg> you can go upstream if you want to help fix it
<hggdh> which would help
<micahg> otherwise, we generally wait for upstream to fix since we have so much Ubuntu stuff to do
<micahg> komputes: once a bug is at the triaged state, our job (bug control) generally ends and the Ubuntu developers take over
<komputes> micahg: thanks for your help
<micahg> np komputes, thank you for your help triaging
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-04
<micahg> what's that initial boot thingy called that goes back and forth with the logo?
<hggdh> usplash/xsplash
<arand> Are the reomte bug watcher for bugzilla supposed to ste status automatically, and should I set a "fix released" on the upstream for Bug #246177 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 246177 in gnumeric "gnumeric help on plot log scale unclear" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246177
<arand> *Is *remote *set
<hggdh> arand, they should auto-update. Sometimes it fails, though.
<hggdh> give it a day; if still not updated, do it yourself.
<hggdh> arand, in this case you may also want to ask at #launchpad for what happened
<micahg> it should say on the bug when the last update was
<micahg> Launchpad couldn't import bug #563275 from GNOME Bug Tracker.
<arand> upstream update was four weeks ago, as noted.
<micahg> check in #launchpad about a b.g.o problem
<arand> b.g.o ?
<hggdh> hum. Yes, b.g.o updated bugzilla some time ago (recent), so there might still be some quirks
<micahg> bugzilla.gnome.org
<hggdh> bugzilla.gnome.org
<hggdh> :-)
<arand> ah :)
<micahg> hggdh: 15 minutes with Karmic Alpha 5 and 3 new bugs :)
<hggdh> yeeeeh
<micahg> That's why I wait for beta to upgrade :)
<hggdh> me, I like to suffer, and have been running karmic since the beginning
 * micahg uses Ubuntu for work
 * hggdh also
<micahg> needs 99%+ working
<hggdh> well, I also need it -- this is my official work instrument. But, being careful, I have never had an issue that put me down for more than one hour
<hggdh> so, when I do an update, I am very, very carefull on what I am updating
<dholbach> good morning
<aboSamoor> good morning
<dholbach> hi aboSamoor
<aboSamoor> Hi, dholbach
<metalf8801> has anyone else tried to install Ubuntu 9.10 alpha 5 in virtualbox and gotten an error saying that they need to run fsck manually?
<aboSamoor> I want to ask how can I debug pulseaudio/alsa efficiently ?
<metalf8801> I'm not asking for help I got it working
<aboSamoor> maybe not debug as make good bug reports, I have three issues regarding pulseaudio/alsa
<metalf8801> I'm just wondering if it happened to anyone else
<Hobbsee> metalf8801: yeah, it's been recorded in the iso testing tracker
<Hobbsee> (and there is a bug)
<metalf8801> ok good can you give me link?
<Hobbsee> metalf8801: not offhand.  if you google ubuntu isotracker and look at the ubuntu results, it should be there
<metalf8801> yeah I did I didn't see any thing about fsck
<Hobbsee> metalf8801: is that https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clock-setup/+bug/423247 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423247 in clock-setup "Superblock last mount times cause fsck to fail" [High,Fix released]
<metalf8801> thank you
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<mac_v> seb128: any ideas/suggestions about this bug> Bug #417824 , seems like a devkit bug , does any more info need to be provided... its messing up other components which try to invoke the power state :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417824 in gnome-panel "Gnome-panel loads very late after session start" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417824
<seb128> mac_v, not idea, seems a gnome-power-manager issue, try asking chrisccoulson or pitti on #ubuntu-desktop rather
<mac_v> ok ... thanks :)
<qense> edlik: this channel is for discussing bugs, if you need support I'd suggest you to go to the channel #ubuntu or to #ubuntu+1 for the (unstable) development version.
<qense> What to do with bug #342224 ? Shall I point to reporter at the SRU guidelines, or should the bug be closed because it doesn't follow the guidelines for requesting an upgrade>
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 342224 in libmtp "Please backport libmtp 0.3.6 in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342224
<qense> s/>/?
<hggdh> qense: please point the reporter to the SRU guidelines. It looks more like he does not know about them
<qense> ok
<qense> thanks
<hggdh> qense: oh, and welcome back :-)
<qense> thanks!
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week - last day, starting in 16 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<qense> There was a post on Ubuntu Planet lately containing a nicely done infographic pointing us at a way of adding bug links to Bugzilla bug reports. I can't find that box on GNOME Bugzilla. Did they disable it, or can you only do it when reporting a bug?
<pedro_> qense, you mean the box of the "add bug urls:"  ?
<qense> probably
<pedro_> qense, i can see it here without any issues
<qense> it was the infographic with those screaming MS Paint like additions ;)
<pedro_> just under the "CC list"
<pedro_> heh
<qense> ah, there
<qense> thanks!
<pedro_> you're welcome
<pedro_> here is the post btw: http://castrojo.wordpress.com/2009/08/29/gnome-bugzilla-update/
<qense> Is there someone who can help me with bug #410763 ? I don't know enough about stack traces to say what caused the freezes in Rhythmbox and Banshee during playback, although I suspect GStreamer.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410763 in banshee "[karmic] Banshee freeze after some song playback" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410763
<hggdh>  qense, you mean the last backtrace (last comment)?
<qense> yes, although that contains a lot of nothing
<hggdh> yes, it is very incomplete
<hggdh> it seems the reporter did not install the necessary dbgsyms
<qense> although the second latest also is the right one, at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30425942/banshee-thread.log
<qense> I forgot that
<qense> the latest is about the X freeze iirc
<qense> but you say this isn't enough information to properly determine the cause?
<hggdh> no, there is not enough data... it seems the reporter had the glib dbgsym, and libc6, but no much more
<hggdh> so we do not know who is doing what
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> one easy way for the reporter: force another freeze, and then go to the console, and kill -11 banshee. This will create a SIGSEGV, and apport will kick in for it. Then open a new bug, and write the bug # in the current one
<hggdh> reason is the apport backoffice retrace will take care of loading the correct dbgsyms, and we will have a kosher trace to work on
<qense> ha, that's a nice way of getting the right information
<qense> I'll ask him to do so
<qense> thanks for your help!
<hggdh> qense: welcome
<matti> ;]
<^arky^> Why is Traiged status entry is disabled for me?
<chrisccoulson> ^arky^ - are you a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<qense> bdmurray: what do you think of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2009-August/001533.html ? Do you agree with the changes?
<qense> am going offline now, I will read the backlog though, and of course answers to the mailist
<^arky^> well, I am trying to apply for it , so I need to mention few bugs for question 5
<micahg> ogasawara: about bug 424086
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 424086 in linux "if /boot is full, cannot remove older kernels while installing new ones" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424086
<micahg> the problem might be in grub
<micahg> but I think it tries to rebuild an image even when removing
<micahg> I wasn't sure it a script in thelinux package was controlling it though
<ogasawara> micahg: how were you trying to install?  apt-get install
<ogasawara> ?
<micahg> I was using aptitude
<micahg> I installed 2.6.28-15
<micahg> it failed
<micahg> due to space
<micahg> I tried removing 2.6.28-11
<micahg> it failed since it couldn't rebuild an image in /boot on uninstall
<micahg> maybe I should attach the dpkg terminal log
<micahg> but I fiigured it was either a pre or post install script in the linux package
<BUGabundo> heya
<dutchie> what is the best way to report bugs up to debian?
<dutchie> reportbug --bts debian ?
<BUGabundo> sufre
<micahg> ogasawara: what do you think of what I wrote above?
<BUGabundo> that helps dutchie
<dutchie> was "sufre" supposed to be "sure"?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> sorry
<dutchie> great thanks, just wasn't sure, and don't have a debian box...
<BUGabundo> not do I have one here
<BUGabundo> ehe
<hggdh> pedro_: I added info about the mentorship to GettingInvolved
<pedro_> hggdh, great, thanks
<hggdh> will do more as I have time ;-)
 * mac_v doesnt understand "Offer mentorship" :(
 * ^arky^ don't understand 'offer mentorship' either 
 * micahg meant to help with that...
<eltoozero> Can someone perhaps answer a bug etiquette question?
<BUGabundo> eltoozero: bug id?
<eltoozero> #418703
<eltoozero> Would I be a bad person for uploading files to satisfy bug request if I've got the same hardware and I'm experiencing the same bug?
<eltoozero> I don't have a Dell Mini 9, but I've got the GMA 950 and Intel 945gme chipset...
<BUGabundo> bug 418703
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418703 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Busy mouse cursor flickers like mad" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418703
<BUGabundo> don't think you would
<BUGabundo> feel free to help
<BUGabundo> OTOH I refuse to accept packages that I don't have the source, or control the way they have been build
<bdmurray> eltoozero: since this is hardware specific reporting a new bug is best.  It is much easier to consolidate bugs than separate them.
<eltoozero> bdmurray, our hardware is the same, just in different boxes
<eltoozero> Dell mini 9 also runs a GMA 950 and i945.
<eltoozero> I ask because I've got the same hardware, just not specifically the Dell.
<bdmurray> eltoozero: well, if you are positive it is the same video card then it'll likely be fine.  However, you might end up needing to rereport if they aren't the same.
<eltoozero> bdmurray, it's always a judgment call, if the spec didn't match I would have indeed made a new bug.
<eltoozero> Thanks people!
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-05
 * BUGabundo mv /home/bugabundo /media/bed
<Haegin> Hi, I appear to be suffering from bug 147464 on an up to date server install of karmic
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 147464 in nfs-utils "Heavy network activity (eg: torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464
<cactaur> Hey, I'm have a question involving Karmic alpha5. Is this channel the right place to ask?
<simon-o> !ask
<ubot4> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dutchie> re bug 93804, I've fixed it in a bzr branch, linked it to the bug, and published that under ~jshholland. Do I need to do anything else?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 93804 in update-manager "New release available text" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/93804
<BUGabundo> hey
<dutchie> OK, it's been an hour, I'm asking again: re bug 93804, I've fixed it in a bzr branch, linked it to the bug, and published that under ~jshholland. Do I need to do anything else?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 93804 in update-manager "New release available text" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/93804
<mpontillo> firefox tip of the day: add a bookmark to the location "https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/%s", set the "keyword" field to "lp", and the name to "Launchpad bug #". then when you type "lp <bug-num>" into the location bar, you get the URL to said bug
<^arky^> about bug 424921 Should it be assigned to hal
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 424921 in ubuntu "Error automounting SDHC card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424921
<jpds> dutchie: Assign 'ubuntu-main-sponsors'
<dutchie> ok, thanks
<dutchie> subscribe or assign?
<jpds> Or, the former, right.
<jpds> dutchie: Which branch did lp:~jshholland/+junk/93804-fix come from?
<jpds> dutchie: Ah, found it, you might want to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main/+register-merge as well.
<jpds> and change +junk to update-manager too. :)
<jpds> Not main to yours though, the other way round ;)
<dutchie> what review type?
<dutchie> just leave it blank?
<kklimonda> was there some problem with LP's mailing system last month? I didn't get some mails from bugs I'm subscribed to
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: there was a change
<BUGabundo> I remember reading about it from micah
<kklimonda> BUGabundo:as in?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I am a direct subscriber for either bugs or packages and I got no mail :/
<BUGabundo> spam filterning?
<BUGabundo> lol
<kklimonda> nope
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I still get a lot of bug mail
<BUGabundo> but I seem be gettng bug mail from teams
<kklimonda> hmm.. prism packages weren't ported to the new xulrunner yet..
<jpds> dutchie: Blank is fine.
<dutchie> just as well, I went ahead and did it ;)
<jpds> dutchie: Awesomeness. :)
<matti> ;]
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-06
<MTeck> What would you think about the ability to have you're own little dashboard so you can log in and see things such as open bugs assigned to you, add a short note, view open bugs in a speific project, etc?
<micahg> MTeck: this is the slow time for this channel
<MTeck> micahg: I was hoping not to clog the channel - just want opinions
<micahg> what would the short note be for?
<MTeck> a reminder or something
<micahg> maybe e-mail the bugcontrol list
<MTeck> I figured it wouldn't take too much sql or storage space for it
<MTeck> ok
<MTeck> I'm talking to one of the LP devs - I just want more ideas on what people will think
<Ryan52> I have access to private bug reports (I'm in the bug control group), however I don't get notification via email of new private bugs on packages I'm subscribed. is there any way I can make this happen?
<Ryan52> I understand that email is insecure, but maybe it could send a gpg encrypted message?
<Ryan52> or it could just send a mail with "oh look, there's a new bug here: http://..."
<lifeless> you're not subscribed appropriately, I suspect
<lifeless> but #launchpad may have a better answer
<Ryan52> "appropriately"?
<Ryan52> okay, I'll go to launchpad, I just expected people here would know.
<dutchie> is it useful to go through bugs with patches attached and apply them in bzr branches?
<AnAnt> Hello, could someone help with LP 414795 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414795 in pulseaudio "PC beep no longer works in Karmic alpha4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414795
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-06
<maple_leaf> yofel: regardless of who made the mistake, it's a serious problem to have already frustrated users getting an error page when they pursue the paid support option.
<micahg> maple_leaf: please file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<maple_leaf> thank you micahg, consider it filed
<micahg> maple_leaf: thank you :)
<charlie-tca> #canonical
<maple_leaf> charlie-tca: that's been moved to some other server
<lanoxx> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 55963 package 'virtualbox-3.0':
<lanoxx>  error in Config-Version string '3.0.8-53138_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<lanoxx> i am getting this currently during an update (im on maverick, doing the latest updates as of today)
<kklimonda> it's not ubuntu package afaics
<candrea> Hi all. Why are private bug notifications going to a public mailing list? https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/
<charlie-tca> The mailing may be public, but the bugs are not. You can see the title, but you can not read the bug report unless you are a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol
<charlie-tca> bugcontrol can read the report and make a decision whether to keep the bug private or make it public
<candrea> charlie-tca: actually now all private bugs notifications are going to the mailing list, and such notifications contains not just the title, but the entire summary, tags and status changes: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg02552.html
<candrea> charlie-tca: am I missing something?
<charlie-tca> I did not get the entire message, it seems. The bugcontrol mailing list is only getting the bug number. This one is a launchpad itself. Might notify them in #launchpad
<charlie-tca> or maybe bdmurray
<charlie-tca> let's try for him, anyway
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: ^ ^
<candrea> I see that apport is manually subscribing ubuntu-bugcontrol to private bugs, which is not necessary (-bugcontrol is the bug supervisor for Ubuntu)
<candrea> bugcontrol has its mailing list as contact address, so all private bugs notifications goes to the ML
<candrea> this looks to me like a problem in apport, isn't it?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, myself
<charlie-tca> I have to wonder, since it just started happening today, what has changed in the last couple of hours?
<kklimonda> candrea: apport subscribes bugcontrol to hot bugs
<kklimonda> if you notice the last comment by Apport is that the "bugpattern-needed" tag has been added to the report
<candrea> kklimonda: oh, now I understand
<kklimonda> candrea: also the content of those emails isn't really confidential - we get only the last line of the stacktrace with some safe data about user's system
<charlie-tca> hmm, then the auto-script being used to add that is failing. It should not be allowing the report to be displayed if it is a private report
<kklimonda> ach, it's this time of the year again when we, -bugcontrol members, are getting dozens of those mails every day..
<kklimonda> subtle nudge to write bugpatterns ;)
<charlie-tca> Oh, goody :-(
<drizzle> man
<drizzle> i really dont think empathy is better than pidgin
<drizzle> giving it a go though
<candrea> kklimonda: yeah, such mails don't contain sensible information (as long as commenters don't post such information), but however I don't think that apport should subscribe the team: isn't the tag enough?
<kklimonda> candrea: the subscribtion is also a message - "hey, this bug is getting lots of duplicates. Could you take a look a it and write a pattern?"
<charlie-tca> Yes, and we subscribe to the mailing list just to get notices like that, sometimes.
<kklimonda> nice, 6 messages and counting :)
<charlie-tca> I guess I forgot about those again.
<candrea> well... most of the hot bugs don't need to be private, so I no longer think this is a bad idea -- thanks kklimonda and charlie-tca for the clarifications
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> It is good to keep things in view
<drizzle> can someone mark 631553 as wishlist pleasE/
<charlie-tca> bug 631553
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631553 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[10.10 beta] New Welcome screen pictures bring confusion (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631553
<charlie-tca> done
<charlie-tca> Hello, drizzle
<drizzle> hi
<tbsdy_lives> hey folks... I finally got around to logging a bug about provide a dbgsym package for uno-libs3
<tbsdy_lives> bug 626755
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626755 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Opened .docx I downloaded from Microsoft, and soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in SwXTextRange::~SwXTextRange() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626755
<tbsdy_lives> ooops, wrong one - bug 631641
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631641 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Cannot install all debug symbols for OpenOffice.org (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631641
<datta> I cannot report any bug, seems like apport is not working
<ashams> hi all
<ashams> can someone help?
<nigelb> looks like apport retracter is back up :/
<nigelb> !ask | ashams
<ubot2> ashams: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ashams> nigelb: well some bug reporter failed to run the evtest command, he said that he have a NBR verision, what is NBR and can this make a differance?
<nigelb> I don't know what NBR is, but if you could say which package, maybe I could look (even better if you can give bug#)
<nigelb> Also, please ask generally :)
<ashams> Bug #573786
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 573786 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "10.04 Synaptics touchpad horizontal scroll doesnt work (10.04) (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573786
<ashams> nigelb: You may just check the last lines in the last comment
<nigelb> ashams: NetBook Remix
<nigelb> that should have come instinctively, I sort of forgot about it
<ashams> nigelb: would that mean that it might not include the evtest tool?
<nigelb> ashams: it only has a different launcher
<nigelb> but the repos, etc should be the same
<ashams> nigelb: he said thet when he tried to run "sudo evtest /dev/input/event8 > ~/evtest" he got a Command Not Found Message.
<ashams> nigelb: well, thank you nigelb.
<nigelb> hrm, woonder which package has that binary
<nigelb> ashams: evtest is in universe, he needs to isntall it first
<nigelb> s/he/he\/she
<ashams> nigelb: thank you
 * nigelb kicks appport retracter
<vish> hmm , maybe we need to blacklist the you have been subscribed to private bug mails landing in BC list?
<nigelb> but what if somone who sees it knw a fix?
<vish> ??
<vish> its for crashers , if its a known bug , the bugs need to be duped by the retracer
<nigelb> hrm, hiding the you've been subscribed sees fair, so we'd not be missing the comments /after/ that...true
<nigelb> s/sees/sees
<nigelb> grrrr
<nigelb> *seems
<vish> yeah , its a new lp "feature" , where we get notified when being subscribed..
<nigelb> how helpful
<nigelb> vish: lol, recently I went into panic mode thinking there ws a bug assigned to me and I didnt get to it and I couldn't even remember what it was about
<nigelb> then it hit me, it was the cheese bug :)
<vish> nigelb: yeah , you are just lazy ;p
<vish> nigelb: kermiac did an awesome job there.. i was lucky he had patience :D
<vish> took me a bit of time to explain properly !
<vish> anywho..
<nigelb> vish: I feel like an idiot, because I finished doing it except for a small bug
<nigelb> only it was on the laptop that has a broken motherboard right now
<vish> bah , someone stop the BC mails! :(
 * vish looks at higher powers! pedro_ hggdh charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> I don't know how
<bilalakhtar> Anyone here to renew my BC membership? 4 days to go!
<charlie-tca> pedro_ hggdh :  we need your expertise!
<bilalakhtar> BTW, it appears pitti ran the retracer after so many days!
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: it was broken for some time
<vish> bilalakhtar: no , retracers had a bug and were stck on provate mails;)
<vish> stuck*
<bilalakhtar> okay!
<bilalakhtar> So many 'You have been subscribed' messages in the BC list
<nigelb> heh, vish and I were just complaining about that :p
<pedro_> vish, stop what?
 * bilalakhtar reads the log
<bilalakhtar> yup
<charlie-tca> I was able to get all my complaints in early today
<vish> bilalakhtar: yeah , thats what i'm whining about too ..  but charlie-tca doesnt want to help ;p
<nigelb> vish: I don't think its possible :/
<vish> pedro_:  'You have been subscribed to private bug by apport'
<bilalakhtar> still no one to renew my membership :( Looks like I will have to wait until I become MTU
<pedro_> vish, the auto dup for python crashes is the one catching up there
<bilalakhtar> *MOTU
 * nigelb doesn't see any option in one of the lists.launchpad.net lists he's admin
<pedro_> vish, the retracer is still broken
<vish> yeah..
<pedro_> create a filter? ;-)
<vish> yup
<nigelb> procmail ftw
<vish> thekorn somehow broke into canonical servers and tested the fix  :D  !
<pedro_> i keep those in a separate folder to avoid such issues
<vish> pedro_: well , i can create a filter , but can we block them hitting the list too?  everyone needs to filter those.. :)
<bilalakhtar> BTW, why does the retracer assign BC to bugs? Why not ubuntu-crashes-* ?
<thekorn> vish: I'm a hacker, you know ;)
<micahg> bilalakhtar: only bugs with 10 or more dups so a BC member can write a bug pattern
<pedro_> vish, those are the ones marked as "bugpattern-needed", not all the bugs in the world :-P
<vish> ;)
<pedro_> vish, so yes, there's a filter already
<vish> ah ,  patter-needed!
<vish> n
 * bilalakhtar guesses vish may be having 30 hilights a minute
<bilalakhtar> *highlight
<vish> bilalakhtar: plus pms! sometimes i forget what i say where! ;)
<vish> PMs not pms!
<charlie-tca> Not
<charlie-tca> that I did not WANT to help, rather that I am unable to help. Besides, I got the answer early today, which is the same as Pedro's
<vish> charlie-tca: was just kidding :)
 * charlie-tca would like to add that he was not real happy with that answer, either
<nigelb> vish: hahahahaahahah PMs vs pms
<vish> charlie-tca: yeah , not sure why we need the bug pattern mails! :)
<nigelb> and you had to point it out!
<charlie-tca> I did not think I needed them :-)
<micahg> vish: bug control is supposed to write the bug patters
<vish> ah..
<charlie-tca> We are?
<nigelb> yes
<charlie-tca> Oh!
<vish> micahg: but for all the packages? or do the concerned people only write them?
<nigelb> now that I remember it, we are
<micahg> charlie-tca: yes, you don't think we get spammed for no reason, right? :)
<charlie-tca> Well, that explains it then :-)
<micahg> vish: in theory all the packages :), but people do what they can
<charlie-tca> ummm, about the spam... I can't really answer that now
<micahg> vish: keep in mind, bug control includes all Ubuntu devs
<vish> yea..
<nigelb> now I know why we get spammed
<nigelb> so we get motivated enough to write a pattern - ingenious!
<nigelb> pedro_: is it the same source bug we're all getting mails for?
 * nigelb can't make out a pattern
<charlie-tca> Oh, it seems to be many bugs
<nigelb> yeah
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> i was wondering since there is this huge backlog of proposed people for ubuntu-bugcontrol, will my application get looked at?
<micahg> shadeslayer: I thought you were going for kubuntu-dev?
<shadeslayer> i am, but i want to also join bug control
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-dev is a bit far away currently :P
<micahg> shadeslayer: it's implicit in kubuntu-dev membership
<micahg> oh
<shadeslayer> ( maybe ill apply in december after neon gets working )
<nigelb> did you apply?
<nigelb> i.e. send mail to the list?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: apply to what?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> im doing that right noq
<shadeslayer> *now
<nigelb> there isn't per se a packlog
<nigelb> *backlog
<nigelb> once you apply you'll get +/-1'd
<nigelb> if you get enough +1s, you get in
<shadeslayer> um question, suppose ive closed bugs, not actually triaged them per se, since they were upstream bugs, they still count right?
<nigelb> How would you suggest importance for them and the reasoning?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: the status is invalid since they need to be fixed by KDE and are not actually packaging bugs
<nigelb> shadeslayer: well, in that case, the bug isn't invalid
<shadeslayer> nor are they bugs caused by our packaging
<shadeslayer> nigelb: how come?
<nigelb> the bug just needs an upstream task added
<vish> nigelb: kde follows different rules ;)
<vish> nigelb: they close their bugs , if its not due to our changes
<nigelb> vish: gah
<shadeslayer> nigelb: the important ones were of course forwarded
<shadeslayer> for eg. there was a k3b bug that caused k3b to crash on opening the settings
<nigelb> shadeslayer: ubuntu per se works on different principle
<shadeslayer> ohk
<nigelb> that bug would be triaged in according to bug squad rules
<shadeslayer> nigelb: ill be just targetting the kubuntu packaging bugs
<micahg> nigelb: project timelord has different bug rules
<shadeslayer> yep
<nigelb> micahg: should we have an exception for those folks in the application then?
<nigelb> micahg: project timelord?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/Timelord/ << some docs :)
<micahg> nigelb: well, he should show bugs that he needs to set importance for (i.e. stuff not invalid for kubuntu)
<nigelb> shadeslayer: ^^ not counted then :p
<micahg> shadeslayer: otherwise, no need for bug control
<nigelb> BC is about being able to set "triaged" status and importance
<vish> micahg: well , i wouldnt say not counted.. shadeslayer  knows where the bug is , maybe he can just mention what importance he would assign for those?
<nigelb> kubuntu seems to be using Invalid where we tend to use Triaged
<vish> if they were ubuntu bugs..
<micahg> vish: importance is irrelevant if the bug is invalid in our tracker
<shadeslayer> micahg: but for the ones that ARE valid
<nigelb> vish: Ideally, I'd rather have kubuntu folks +1'ing that us discussing
<micahg> shadeslayer: exactly, pull 5 of those :)
<vish> micahg: otherwise , kde people would have to triage a huge load of bugs more than a Ubuntu person..
<nigelb> s/than/than
<shadeslayer> bug 596926 is one of them for eg
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596926 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "k3b crashes on clicking Settings > Configure k3b (affects: 9) (dups: 2) (heat: 92)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596926
<micahg> vish: and?
<nigelb> vish: um, btw, when you reply to somone's reply to bc application, reply to the whole mail please than correcting mistakes by reviewer
<nigelb> not saying you always did it, but the one time I did notice, it was you :)
<vish> nigelb: huh?
<micahg> vish: it's not about quantity of bugs triaged, but about trusted ability + necessity to set importance/triaged
<vish> nigelb: you gotta be more specific , i dont know what you mean..
<vish> micahg: well , seemed a bit too much to triage.. just because they have to wade a much larger number of bugs.. just for BC :)
<nigelb> vish: lol, I'll just pm :)
<micahg> vish: they might not need BC membership then, that's the point
<vish> yeah..
<shadeslayer> im pretty tired of asking people to set the importance of bugs for me
<shadeslayer> thats why im applying
<micahg> shadeslayer: so you should have 5 bugs then :)
<shadeslayer> yep :)
 * shadeslayer will also get a kubuntu dev to bless the application
<nigelb> shadeslayer: good idea :)
 * micahg will most likely give a +1, but wants to see the bugs :)
 * nigelb would hate to be in a class micahg is teaching
<nigelb> :p
<njin> pedro_: around ?
<shadeslayer> mail sent
<shadeslayer> micahg: 4 bugs + 1 i reported and fixed my self :P
<vish> shadeslayer: you are prolly the first kubuntu application i have seen on th BC list  ;)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> vish: i got Riddell to bless it \o/
<shadeslayer> seems its awaiting moderator approval, anyone have the powa to approve it?
 * micahg will bbiab
<pedro_> shadeslayer, if you are Rohan Garg, i think i've approved that email a few seconds ago
<shadeslayer> pedro_: yes :)
<shadeslayer> thanks
<pedro_> shadeslayer, you're welcome
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep.. cya later
<micahg> shadeslayer: I'll reply to your application a little later tonight
<shadeslayer> micahg: sure no problem, ill only be able to reply tommorow night
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<micahg> shadeslayer: np
<shadeslayer> micahg: btw you will be CC'ing me as well right?
<micahg> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ok ..
<vish> charlie-tca: does SiDI still help with xubuntu?  been a while since we saw him in -artwork..
<charlie-tca> Not very much. His is working exaile upstream, I think
<charlie-tca> We see him very seldom
<vish> hmm.
<vish>  /join #xubuntu
 * vish removes space!
<charlie-tca> I didn't think it worked that way :-)
<hggdh> <yawn/>
<micahg> hggdh: enjoying your day off?
<hggdh> micahg: oh yes, just back from Corpus Christi :-)
<micahg> heh
<hggdh> (or however is it the city's name is written)
<BUGabundo> bRoas
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-07
<DrKenobi> Hi! I think that the status of Bug #106664 should be 'Triaged'.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 106664 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Screensaver unlock dialog shows too much information (heat: 2)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106664
 * persia looks
<persia> Yep.  That's triaged.  We know the issue.  There is a documented solution.  The issue and solution are known upstream.
<DrKenobi> persia, can you do it? I can't do it....
<persia> Already done.
<DrKenobi> thanks!
<persia> To close that bug requires someone with real interest to prepare the patch following the recipe in the upstream bug, and get it applied upstream: it's highly unlikely that will be fixed by an Ubuntu-specific patch.
<persia> Plus, there are much more critical information-leakage bugs in gnome-screensaver :)
<DrKenobi> persia, you r right...
<micahg> so, someone decided to rewrite the community help bugs page...
<Muscovy> Oh?
<micahg> someone by the name of loldrup
<Muscovy> ...I see.
<hggdh> bug 632077
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632077 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "dpkg froze with InfiniteLoop in unpack() (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632077
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<micahg> hggdh: did you see someone edited the bug submission page?
<micahg> the community wiki
 * hggdh just got worried
<hggdh> micahg: looking
<micahg> all the obfuscation out the window
<hggdh> the loldrup updates, I guess?
<micahg> hggdh: yep
<micahg> hggdh: there's a whole discussion on the bugsquad list about what it should say
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> hell, this is hell
<nigelb> heh
<hggdh> good intentions, and all that
<micahg> hggdh: +100 flames
<hggdh> micahg: I am starting to wonder how we can control it
<micahg> hggdh: ACLs :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> micahg: will look at it tomorrow, tired from 8 hours of drving
<micahg> hggdh: ugh, that's a lot of driving
<hggdh> and pretty sure if I do something tonight I am going to regret
<hggdh> micahg: yeah, big state, etc ;-)
<nigelb> hggdh: go to bed :)
<hggdh> getting there, getting there....
<hggdh> g'night all
<nigelb> g'nite :)
<nigelb> micahg: with rails, isn't the sort of adivce not to install from packges?
<nigelb> i.e. debian packages
<micahg> nigelb: idk, but we try to make packages for things that people say shouldn't have packages :)
<nigelb> the problem is gems :/
<nigelb> gems and apt "apparently" keep fighting with each other
<nigelb> every guide I looked at suggested installing gems from the website and using gems to install rails :(
<micahg> nigelb: there was discussion on debian-devel about how to fix that
<nigelb> yeah, indeed I saw that one, I believe we're trying to have something too.
<persia> From a distro perspective, the advice ought always be to install from packages.  gems make this hard, and most of the Rails docs assume source installs.
<nigelb> Yeah, so one might install from source just to follow the guides, since debian tends to not install stuff in /usr/local (rightly so)
<nigelb> Or for instance when you have a package for rails and shoes and want to update one of them and the distro one isn't ready
<persia> It's stability vs. features.
<persia> Same with CPAN or cheeseshop or any of the others, except in most of those cases, people prefer stability.
<micahg> pecl, pear
<persia> rails is still buggy enough and being developed rapidly enough that lots of documentation needs the newest cutting-edge stuff.
<nigelb> Exactly.
<nigelb> sometimes your code doesn't run because you don't have the latest stuff
<nigelb> most of the docs assume that you can always pull the source and update in a few mins
<nigelb> Not ideal for debian/ubuntu
<nigelb> I wonder if its worth an exception like clamav does
<micahg> nigelb: clamav has it because of the nature of viruses, for web software though, you don't need the latest crack once you have something stable, you just need it for your next version
<micahg> shadeslayer: just answered your application
<jibel> stbulicek, Hello
<stbulicek> jibel: good morning
<jibel> stbulicek, I sent you an email recently about the mentorship program. So here I am.
<jibel> stbulicek, I'm hanging here from around 900CET to 1900 CET, if you need any help don't hesitate to ping me.
<jibel> stbulicek, did you start triaging already ?
<stbulicek> jibel: I've tried to touch some bugs some time ago. But I'm still missing the daily consitency  and also I had some questions that I can't recall atm. But this week I'll have more time and will have a look into more bugs.
<jibel> stbulicek, ok no problem. The easier is to start with packages you're comfortable with and regularly use.
<jibel> stbulicek, You can also participate to a bug day which are organized every thursday. During bugday, the channel is full of triager willing to help.
<stbulicek> Yes, I'm trying to follow those that I use. I'll have a look into something and will have some questions for sure.
<jibel> stbulicek, Great, thanks for your help!
<njin> Hello to all, there's a linux expert that can help ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/393090 look at the last syslog, never see a things like this, what can i tell him ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 393090 in linux (Ubuntu) "mmc: Timeout waiting for hardware interupt (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> micahg: ok mail sent regarding your queries
<hggdh> OK. bug 632077...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632077 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "dpkg froze with InfiniteLoop in unpack() (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632077
<abhijit> hi !!!
<charlie-tca> Hello, abhijit
<abhijit> charlie-tca, :D
<njin> If someone understand this  	 Δεν μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω το ububtu 9.04 σε ubuntu 9.10   could please teke a look at bug 465486
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 465486 in ubuntu "Δεν μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω το ububtu 9.04 σε ubuntu 9.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465486
<charlie-tca> The upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 failed. He is having issues with staying connected, I think
<charlie-tca> might suggest making sure his 9.04 is fully updated first, then run the upgrade using Alt+F2, update-manager instead.
<charlie-tca> or make sure he is using a wired connection if it is wireless
<njin> pedro_:
<njin> pedro_: are you around ?
<pedro_> njin, yeap
<mahfouz_> I get a fatal error with the new 2.6.35.20 kernel
<mahfouz_> /lib/modules/2.6.35-20-generic/modules.dep not found
<mahfouz_> which package shld I file against?
<micahg> mahfouz_: ubuntu-bug linux
<mahfouz_> thx
<charlie-tca> Can updates be run and complete against the liveCD now?
<mahfouz_> charlie-tca, I think so, but only for the live session of course
<charlie-tca> hmm, I got a few bug reports that files are failing to update, but there is no hard drive partitions being used
<njin> Call to experts in NFS  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/403697  what i have to do ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 403697 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "lstat on NFS4 hangs while bzr's trying to read the dirstate file (affects: 5) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-08
<kklimonda> does ~ubuntu-dev grant an indirect membersip to ~ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<yofel> kklimonda: according to https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev yes
<micahg> kklimonda: yeah, that's why I didn't need my membership renewed
<kklimonda> yofel: ah, thanks - I was trying to find it in my page but it still says that I'm a direct member of bugcontrol.
<kklimonda> micahg: that's exactly the reason I've asked about it - my expiration should be around the corner but I couldn't find an exact date anywhere.
<hggdh> kklimonda: if you had a -control membership *before* you were a -dev, then yes, you will be shown both. Eventually your direct membership will expire
<hggdh> kklimonda: but you will still be a member via -dev
<hggdh> kklimonda:  and, for you expiration date... it will expire on Oct 10th
<kklimonda> hggdh: will I get an email? And if so should I just ignore it? I think I can remember Brian saying that he prefers people with indirect membership not to apply for renewal.
<kklimonda> hggdh: and thanks for checking the exact date :)
<hggdh> kklimonda: yes, you should get an email at about 1 week from expiry. You can just disregard it (again, -dev membership trumps a direct membership)
<hggdh> we all prefer indirect membership, less work for us ;-)
<kklimonda> makes sense :)
<nigelb> hggdh: heh, lazy ;)
<kklimonda> hggdh: why are you hggdh2 on LP?
<hggdh> cheers nigelb
<kklimonda> (I just had to ask this one ;) )
 * nigelb hugs hggdh :)
<hggdh> kklimonda: because when I registered, I wanted to make my life simpler, and used the same id as my email. This, in retrospect, was not very smart...
<hggdh> and my email was set to 'hggdh2' because dumb GMail did not accept ids less than 6 chars in length
<hggdh> (as far as I know, there is no other hggdh*)
 * hggdh hugs nigelb back
<kklimonda> hggdh: that's why the 2 in your username got me wondering :)
<hggdh> aye. I also wonder about it nowadays, but I do not know of a way to change it without a major hassle. Never did really look into it, either
<nigelb> !away | rackIT_AFK
<nigelb> right, what timing!
<micahg> nigelb: ha
<nigelb> micahg: I think I killed the bot :p
<hggdh> !away
 * nigelb goes to resucitate
<micahg> nigelb: the bot thought you told it to go away :)
<nigelb> lol
<hggdh> which id is our bot currently?
<nigelb> ubot2
<nigelb> I've pinged jpds :)
<micahg> nigelb: and so you have again :)
<nigelb> oh, gah! I went looking for him elsewhere, should have pinged him here
 * hggdh goes for the kill
<hggdh> nigelb: who did you ping?
<nigelb> hggdh: jp ds
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> foiled :-(
<nigelb> what? why?
<micahg> heh
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> hggdh: I'm not /that/ bad even though its quite early ;)
<hggdh> I know... but one can always try...
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> gah, I keep closing my terminal window
<nigelb> at this rate, I'm going to type git commit onto irc
<kklimonda> nigelb: better git then your password :)
<nigelb> I rarely have to type password, irssi running on a server
<hggdh> !away
<hggdh> humph. Still off, it seems
<nigelb> hggdh: heh
<nigelb> !test
<micahg> nigelb: there's no bot in the channel
<nigelb> micahg: jussi wanted me to make sure :/
<kklimonda> where did it go? :/
<somethinginteres> hi all, how do I report a wishlist bug re: the new maverick sound menu?
<micahg> somethinginteres: ubuntu-bug indicator-sound
<somethinginteres> micahg: thanks
<persia> Anyone have a karmic install with GL acceleration available?  I believe bug #405202 is fixed in lucid and maverick, but would need someone to confirm that it's reproducible in karmic, and the same environment is fixed in a newer release.
<persia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-bsu/+bug/405202
<vish> bilalakhtar: whats with the odd nick changes ;)
<vish> ?
<bilalakhtar> vish: a joke
<vish> ;)
<mkarnicki> Hi all! :) I wanted to learn more about bug triage / fixging, so I headed to wiki/Bugs and read some. I ended up on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Examples hoping that I would see some good examples of how bugs have been fixed (2-3 examples would be great). Instead, I found two 'bugs' descriptions, which turned out not to be bugs but support request/features, ending with -> Rejected or -> Invalid
<mkarnicki> It would be nice if the BugSquad (or any other proper) would add a few examples to help noobs like me to start
<mkarnicki> the fun with bugs
<mkarnicki> Naturally, I could go to launchpad and search for 'Fixed' bugs, but not every bug-triage-noob may know that. Also, it would be hard for me to find 'good bug examples', as I came here to learn about them :)
<mkarnicki> I hope my suggestion will meet action, and I hope to learn much, maybe take part in tomorrows Ubuntu Bug Day somehow? :)
<thekorn> mkarnicki: hey, welcome to bugtriaging in the ubuntu world ;)
<thekorn> first of all, I agree with you Bugs/Examples seems a bit sparse
<mkarnicki> hi thekorn :) thanks for the welcome! :)
<mkarnicki> I'm reading other wiki pages currently under wiki/Bugs
<mkarnicki> to know as much as I should to get started :)
<thekorn> mkarnicki: great, feel free to aks questions here
<mkarnicki> thekorn: thanks! :)
<thekorn> mkarnicki: I would also liketo point you to our mentorship program at
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<mkarnicki> oh! awesome, thanks thekorn. I read it soon =)
<thekorn> but I'm sure you will find out about it while reading the wiki docs ;)
<mkarnicki> sure :)
<mkarnicki> thanks for the link anyway!
<rsajdok> I think this bug should to have status 'opinion' Am I right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/380912
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 380912 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt shows incorrect suggestion to fix unavailability of public key of a given repository (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New]
<thekorn> rsajdok: why do you think it's opinion and not wishlist?
<rsajdok> thekorn: Yes, it maybe to be 'wishlist' but i do not know how to set 'wishlist'
<yofel> note that 'opinion' counts as closing the bug, while that's a vaild bug IMHO
<thekorn> note to self, 'opinion' is not an importance, it's a status
<yofel> ^^
<rsajdok> I can not change importance to 'wishlist'
<thekorn> rsajdok: back to you ;) wishlist sounds reasonable, and as status I suggest triaged, as it is totally obvious what the bug is about, what do you think?
<thekorn> rsajdok: ask us in this channel, we can do it for you
<yofel> what's upstream for apt actually? we?
<jpds> yofel: I think the Debian guys would freak out if they heard you say that.
<yofel> probably ^^
<thekorn> hehe
<rsajdok> thekorn: Therefore can I change status to 'triage' ?
<yofel> mvo_: what are the triaging guidelines for apt anyways? forward bugs to DBTS?
<yofel> *anyway
<yofel> debian bug 397702
<ubot2> Debian bug 397702 in apt "Shouldn't suggest running 'apt-get update' to fix NO_PUBKEY" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/397702
<yofel> and debian bug 389646
<ubot2> Debian bug 389646 in apt "apt should try to import a key if a package was signed by a unknown key" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/389646
<yofel> 389646 is tagged as wontfix though
<yofel> rsajdok: can you link the the ubuntu bug with debians 397702 on LP? after that the bug can be set to triaged
<thekorn> argh, sorry guys got disconnected, fortunatly yofel did exactly what I wanted to do, search for a bug in debian :)
<yofel> rsajdok: ping?
<rsajdok> yofel: "LP" means "launchpad" ?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> rsajdok: click on 'also affect distribution' select debian and put the debian bug url into the field
<rsajdok> yofel:  yes, I did it
<rsajdok> yofel: thanks you for patience
<yofel> rsajdok: np, wishlisted
<mvo_> yofel: sure, I can add a link, what was the ubuntu bugnumber again?
<yofel> mvo_: not a specific one, as this one is already reported, but in general - should all bugs be upstreamed to debian or do you guys look at LP too?
<mvo_> yofel: we do look at LP, but debian gets more attention
<somethinginteres> is anyone else on maverick seeing skype having the generic icon vs the normal skype icon as in Lucid? Is that bug?
<devildante> pedro_, thanks for adding the ReportingBugsAlternate discussion to the meeting :)
<pedro_> devildante, you're welcome, such of great page needs some more audience ;-)
<pedro_> devildante, thanks for the work there
<devildante> pedro_: np :)
<pedro_> in a bug report "This is 10.05"
<pedro_> i don't remember that release ;-)
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: please use the needs-reassignment tag when moving apport bug reports away from a package like firefox
<devildante> pedro_: what bug number? I want to laugh :p
<devildante> pedro_: btw, what's your opinion about the ReportingBugsAlternate page? Any issues you noticed?
<pedro_> devildante, bug 632113
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632113 in evince (Ubuntu) "PDF illegible (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632113
<pedro_> devildante, not besides the ones that hggdh already pointed
<devildante> thanks for feedback :)
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, yeah, no problem
<hggdh> well, sent an email to ubuntu-users-owner... let's see if it helps
<njin> pedro_: around?
<pedro_> njin, hello
<njin> hello _pedro
<njin> ;9
<cjae> kubuntu 10.04 backport repo for kde 4.5 distorts kdm upon logout
<cjae> might be ati prop driver
<cjae> with standard theme
<cjae> upon gui logout
<cjae> *        sorry about enter punctuation, just woke up | -)
<cjae> also kmix crashes sound on adobe flash videos quite often
<ara> QA meeting in 4 minutes at #ubuntu-quality
<cjae> also the quick assess button on my panel when clicked shows the listing for ~/ there is a move through directory long vertical arrow that goes fuzzy when the mouse is moved over it
<mkarnicki> documentation bug under Bugs/HowToTriage -- just before 'Bug types section', the link 'Untraged bugs' is broken, instead of #untriaged should be #Untriaged%20bugs (however -- I had that problem before on my project wiki -- I don't know how to put that space there to make it work)
<mkarnicki> thekorn: ↑
<mkarnicki> link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<mkarnicki> section to which 'Untriaged bugs' link should point to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Untriaged%20bugs
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: thanks, I'll take a look
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: oh, you're here too ^ ^ no problem.
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: I would fix it myself, but I know theres a problem with "wiki.ubuntu.com/foo/bar#with space" links
<mkarnicki> at least I had similar problem and wasn't able to fix it (so I used a URL shortener to workaround that :D hahah)
<kklimonda> hmm, as walys stuff just seems to work for me.
<kklimonda> always*
<mkarnicki> hah! how's that possible :D I'll have to try that out on my wiki, thanks for fixing that kklimonda :)
<dyfet> I believe bug #628535 can be triaged, it is a myspell question clearly.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628535 in myspell (Ubuntu) "Missing words in English dictionary (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628535
<charlie-tca> Not all the words are valid words.
<dyfet> Well, thats true also :).  I just made sure the right person was attached for the ones that are.
<rsajdok> Is there wiki page how to send wishlist to debian?
<rsajdok> Bug like this:
<rsajdok> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/606126
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606126 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-cache search should show version (affects: 1) (heat: 74)" [Wishlist,New]
<vish> rsajdok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs
<devildante> rsajdok: use reportbug
 * vish tickles devildante 
<devildante> ouch!
<vish> devildante: pff!.. dint clean sweep the bugs alreaady ;p
<charlie-tca> dyfet: if not all the words are valid, perhaps a better response then triaged would be to use the "Add" button in the spellcheckers to add them to a personal dictionary?
<devildante> vish, oh noes :p
<charlie-tca> BugDay tomorrow! apt needs a lot of help
<vish> TODAY!
<vish> atleast for me ;p
<dyfet> lol, true :)
<vish> [01:59] here
<charlie-tca> yay
<charlie-tca> I would like to see this one turn all green! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100909
<devildante> Vos désirs sont des ordres!
<vish> devildante: you heard the man!
<vish> go! ;)
<devildante> okay okay :p
 * charlie-tca dreams big
<devildante> bug day golden rule 1: always begin with the oldest bugs :p
<devildante> this way, we can put them as Incomplete without thinking a lot :p
<micahg> devildante: hopefully there are steps to reproduce :)
<charlie-tca> and you told everybody now?
<charlie-tca> I always started at the bottom and went up.
<devildante> charlie-tca: not like it's original :p
<devildante> micahg, dang :p
<charlie-tca> !away > easter_egg|off
<ubot2> easter_egg|off, please see my private message
<devildante> !away
<ubot2> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<micahg> !msgthebot > devildante
<ubot2> devildante, please see my private message
<devildante> oh okay, so it was that :p
<charlie-tca> my week to play the mean guy
<devildante> sorry, micahg :p
<micahg> devildante: you have another 135 people to apologize to :)
 * micahg is kidding
<devildante> you better be kidding :p
<hggdh> well, at least we have th bot back
<charlie-tca> :-)
<trinikrono> vish ping
<trinikrono> hey everyone
<vish> tremolux: wassup?
<vish> err!
<vish> trinikrono: ^
<yofel> muahahah
<yofel> hey trinikrono
<trinikrono> hey me again
<trinikrono> yofel: heyo
<vish> no! not you again!
<vish> ;p
<trinikrono> i was wondering about the mentorship thing lol vish
<trinikrono> it sent me a email saying to get in contact with one of you
<vish> rights..
<vish> arggh! i better sleep! :(
<vish> trinikrono: i'll extend the membership :)
<trinikrono> funny question though
<trinikrono> do i have a mentor :D
<trinikrono> you know i ask alot of questions
<vish> ;)
<rsajdok> Is this bug incomplete?
<rsajdok> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/600758
<rsajdok> Am I right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600758 in apt (Ubuntu) "Updates failing (affects: 1) (heat: 55)" [Undecided,New]
<trinikrono> ask them to try a different mirror then say incomplete rsajdok
<trinikrono> also mirror issues should be reported in launchpad
<trinikrono> *should not
<rsajdok> trinikrono: ok
<hallyn> I'm looking at bug 633568, and wondering how i cango about marking it as affecting network-manager
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633568 in dhcp3 (Ubuntu) "dhclient3 not recognize -4 option sent by network manager (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633568
<hallyn> hiting 'also affects project' seems to insist that i must first create an upstream bug
<trinikrono> hallyn: noO!
<trinikrono> lol
<trinikrono> just go on amm
<trinikrono> hallyn: it has dhcp2 slected already
<trinikrono> normally just click on the yellow line with the down arrow
<trinikrono> and put network-manager
<trinikrono> when you clicked on also affects bug
<trinikrono> on the top say choose another project
<trinikrono> and put network-manager
<trinikrono> or just do it from the yellow line hallyn
<hallyn> trinikrono: sorry, looking for yellow line
<trinikrono> at the top of the screen under the title
<charlie-tca> hallyn: instead of clicking "Also affects project", click "also affects dsitribution" and put in network-manager
<trinikrono> it is very yellow hallyn
<hallyn> oops
<hallyn> charlie-tca: oh, maybe that would have done it, but the arrow worked
<charlie-tca> That will create a second Affects in "ubuntu"
<hallyn> however, i apparently replaced it rather than adding it :)
<hallyn> but, actually i think tha'ts appropriate
<hggdh> trinikrono: just in case, please keep in mind that some people may be colour-blind
<hallyn> thanks trinikrono and charlie-tca !
<hggdh> trinikrono: I am not colour-blind myself, just colour-confused
<charlie-tca> Great!
<trinikrono> hggdh: well how do you think i can describe it?
<charlie-tca> click the arrow under Affects
<trinikrono> maybe we can give it a groovy name like action box
<hggdh> trinikrono: I do not know, I am just pointing out that this may be a problem
<hallyn> hggdh: trinikrono: actually my problem wasn't the color but 'line'.  i was confused and was looking for an actual line :)
<trinikrono> :D
<hggdh> hallyn: heh
<trinikrono> hggdh: will you be my mentor ?
<hggdh> trinikrono: for me yellow is no problem. I know yellow from miles away. But I *do* have a problem with blue/green
<hggdh> trinikrono: wereń t you assigned one?
<trinikrono> ddecator was mine
<hggdh> oh, MIA
<trinikrono> and he is not so active anymore
<hggdh> hum
<trinikrono> but vish extended me on the mentorship programme today
<hggdh> anyone heard of kangarooo lately?
<hggdh> trinikrono: I can, yes
<hggdh> holstein: sir, you are also MIA
<holstein> hggdh: nope
<holstein> just slackin ;)
<hggdh> heh
<holstein> not slackin in general too much
<trinikrono> hggdh: nice so i am adopted
<holstein> just not really making the time for bugs
<trinikrono> hggdh: what kind of bugs do you work on?
<hggdh> trinikrono: I am a generalist, lately mostly overseeing
<hggdh> I did Evolution for quite some time, but I am without time for it nowadays
<hggdh> but coreutils, for example is fair game
<trinikrono> so you deal with x stuff
<hggdh> holstein: yes, I know. Does it make sense to keep being mentored?
<trinikrono> i am finding alot these days
<holstein> hggdh: maybe i should come back to it when i have more time to give :/
<hggdh> trinikrono: I stay as far as possible from X, generally. I am from the time you only had the console
<hggdh> holstein: I think so, yes. You can always ask here when you have a doubt
<holstein> cool
<trinikrono> hggdh: hey i started with a vic20 so you cant be that old :D
<hggdh> trinikrono: when I started the micro-computer of the daty was the 4004
<trinikrono> wow you have beat there, i dont even know what that is
<hggdh> trinikrono: first there was the 4004, then the 8008, then the 8080, then the 8088/8086, then the rest
<trinikrono> hggdh: that was the 70's then :D
<hggdh> they were CPUs from Intel. 4004 had a 4-bit CPU, 8008 an 8-bit, etc, etc
<hggdh> yes indeed
<trinikrono> so if i wanted to have a few xorg bugs as my bug control, would you be okay with that hggdh ?
<hggdh> trinikrono: yes, I would. I will not be able to direct you through the intrincacies of X, but I can at least verify the work
<hggdh> jcastro: on the daily builds... does coreutils count? I build it as soon as there are updates from upstream (note I build upstream version, no Ubuntu/Debian patches)
<hggdh> same for weechat
<trinikrono> wow if a operator mouse stops working on playing music  and some keyboard keys what do you guys think would cause that?
<charlie-tca> maxed out the cpu?
<trinikrono> no idea told the person to try a usb mouse
<charlie-tca> Seen a few with 5+ utube videos running, my system is freezing...
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-09
<trinikrono> later guys
<drizzle> hi all
<drizzle> i haven't confirmed 633598, but I think it needs to be assigned to Ubuntu Translations
<nigelb> bug 633598
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633598 in language-pack-gnome-es (Ubuntu) "Typo in nautilus autorun message (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633598
<invitado> Can anyone read a log?
<invitado> I do not know what happen, all of a sudden my monitor resolution is too big
<invitado> I was installing a driver (Audio) when the system restarted
<invitado> and now i have this resolution issue
<drizzle> #ubuntu should be able to help you out invitado
<drizzle> can someone please mark 633726 as triaged
<invitado> they cant
<invitado> I think is a bug
<invitado> pfff
<persia> drizzle, I won't mark 633726 as triaged.  it's merely confirmed.  Which icons appear (what path)?  Which package provides those? What packages claim the ability to open .deb in the MIME database?  Does this only happen for new installs, or only upgrades, or both?
<persia> It's not required to answer all these questions, but the point of "Triaged" is that there is now enough information that a developer can fix the bug.  Speaking as a developer, I still don't have a clear understanding of the bug from reading it.
<persia> (also, when setting Triaged, it's good to set some Importance: if you don't have permissions, best to ask when asking folk to set "Triaged")
<drizzle> thank you persia
<persia> drizzle, I didn't do anything :)  Thanks to you for working on bug triage.
<persia> Just in case folks didn't get the news: it's now time to take a break from bug triage.  LP will be down for a couple hours.  See #launchpad /topic for updates if you're anxious.
<vish> they should name those >  "Forced Typing Breaks!" ;)
 * vish suggests in #lp
<mkarnicki> Hi all
<crony> Hi, today is apt-bug-fix-day? Debian and ubuntu still use the same apt codebase or did ubuntu fork apt?
<persia> crony, There's two outstanding patches not in Debian (different keyring, ignoring a couple files in sources.list.d), but there are shared maintainers between Ubuntu and Debian, so I'm not sure it's a fork, really.
<persia> actually, looking at the changelog, I should say there's a shared maintainer: seems like the same single person has been responsible for all uploads to Debian and Ubuntu for the last 13 months.
<kamusin> hey there devildante
<devildante> hi kamusin :)
<kamusin> how are things there? remember the hugday today! :)
<devildante> kamusin: all is fine, and yes, today's hugday! :)
<kamusin> good :)
<DrKenobi> Hi! Next tuesday is the BugSquad Meeting. If you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting it says it is going to be at 16UTC and also 17UTC. ¿?
<pedro_> DrKenobi, it's at 1700 utc i'll update that, thanks
<DrKenobi> thank you pedro_
<DrKenobi> pedro_ i think that you also have to update the event at The Fridge/Google Calendar
 * DrKenobi nap
<njin> pedro_. around ?
<njin> pedro_:^
<pedro_> njin, sort of , yes
<pedro_> njin, no need to ping me twice in a second
<kamusin> should  I remove apt link from bug 526796 ?  looks like a sound applet issue for all sides .. (apt triagers I invoke you)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 526796 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "No sound applet on the gnome panel (affects: 39) (dups: 3) (heat: 214)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526796
<charlie-tca> I think so. I don't see where apt is involved in adding an indicator to the panel
<hggdh> happy new year, all
<charlie-tca> Thank you, and to you!
 * hggdh forgot to wish micahg a good new year :-(
<intrader> All, I have reported bug 631130 and added seveal 'Also affects distribution'. Is this proper?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<intrader> All, moreover I have not seen any other activity on this report, is this normal?
<vish> intrader: hmm , why were those added to the bug?
<intrader> vish, I have tested those distributions in the same machine with the same results for the same apps (various applets, firefox, open office, etc.)
<vish> intrader: well, not sure why you say  "not seen any other activity on this report".. there has been a triager working on the bug, and has requested info.. kindly attach the logs..
<intrader> vish, I thought that was important information. My problems started only after a 9.04 install picked up updates which messed up the UI
<intrader> vish, I did not notice that - I have the page open to the bug, where do I see that?
<vish> intrader: info is requested in comment #1..
<intrader> vish, oh, how could I miss that? How do I provide the logs (pastebin?).
<vish> intrader: quoting from the comment "can you please attach here these files:" .. so its *attaching* those log files :)
<intrader> vish, I see that. Thanks, I will do so!
<vish> np..
<intrader> vish, thanks - I wish that there was some indication at the top of the page of activity below the visible part!
<vish> intrader: you should have got mail about the reply too
<vish> intrader: or.. scrolling a page is not a bad idea either.. ;)
<intrader> vish, I will check, I will scroll in the future, but it would be easier. The email went to spam, that is why I did not see it.
<vish> intrader: odd!,  did gmail filter it or is it some other mail provider... ?
<intrader> vish, the sender was fabio marconi with his email address
<intrader> vish, I am using thunderbird as mail app.
<vish> intrader: not sure.. why it went to spam though .. thanks anyway. :)
<intrader> vish, my spam rule. Message goes to spam if sender is not in address book.
<vish> intrader: ah ha... :)
<intrader> vish, there should be a way for contributors to send message on behalf of launchpad, and then I would only have to have launchpad in address book
<intrader> vish, thanks for your help :)
<vish> intrader: that is how it already works  from is "bugnumber@bugs.launchpad.net"
<vish> np..
<intrader> vish, I guess the sender (fabio marconi) does not know this and responded as himself
<vish> intrader: i doubt it.. :)  the reply is *on* the lp page , the From addy will be as above..
<vish> intrader: hmm , i think you might have found another bug ;)
<vish> intrader: figured it out! why that happened!
<vish> intrader: if the member has set the email id to "private" , then the mail arrives as i mentioned above.. if not, the member's mail id is sent :(
 * charlie-tca thinks that explains why sometimes the email reply doesn't go to launchpad, then. 
<charlie-tca> thanks vish
<vish> charlie-tca: np.. :)
 * vish asking why it happens so in #launchpad
<intrader> vish, thanks; wow you are busy!
<vish> :)
<intrader> vish, now that I have uploaded the logs, what happens in your opinion, next?
<SpamapS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/396917  .. is anybody else w/ bug-control access able to see the attachments on that bug report?
<ubot2> SpamapS: Error: Bug #396917 is private.
<vish> intrader: waiting..  ;)
<charlie-tca> SpamapS: yes. The report is public
<intrader> vish, sorry, what?
<vish> intrader: waiting is what happens next..
<intrader> vish, I received a comment to bug 631130 requesting I run `apport-collect 631130` on terminal. No such command!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<penguin42> are there any tips anywhere for users who have stuff that boots OK from the livecd but kernel panic once installed fairly early?
<devildante> penguin42: apport-collect from livecd, I guess
<devildante> intrader, sorry, my bad, I should have checked that apport-collect is installed on everyone's pc
<vish> intrader: devildante is your commenter ;)
<penguin42> devildante: Yeh I walked him through that, unfortunately it refused to upload it, possibly a launchpad screw up, but he repeatedly tried that and kept getting a launchpad timeout just after putting in the subject
<penguin42> devildante: I've got him to get an lspci and dmesg from the livecd and attach that to the bug together with a screenshot of the panic
<penguin42> devildante: But is there any info on the way the kernel on the livecd is built - is it different from the normal one?
<devildante> penguin42, it shouldn't be
<penguin42> I wondered whether it was run in some safer config
<devildante> penguin42, maybe something wrong with the installer, idk
<penguin42> devildante: It seems more a kernel screwup
<devildante> intrader, can you install the "apport" package?
<devildante> penguin42, what's the bug number
<devildante> ?
<penguin42> devildante: bug 634454
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634454 in linux (Ubuntu) "Attempted to kill init! on IQ770 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634454
<penguin42> devildante: It's a general protection fault in init
<devildante> penguin42, idk, I'm not a kernel expert
 * devildante is reminded he should attend the kernel triage summit on -classroom
<penguin42> devildante: it's either kernel or boot loader - it really would take effort for the installer to cause that
<intrader> devildante, what is apport?
<trinikrono> intrader: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport :D
<devildante> intrader, it's what lets you report bugs with logs attached, etc (in a nutshell)
<trinikrono> hey guys isnt a hugday ?
<devildante> penguin42, tell him to do this: $ uname -a > uname-a.log
<devildante> $ cat /proc/version_signature > version.log
<devildante> $ dmesg > dmesg.log
<devildante> $ sudo lspci -vvnn > lspci-vvnn.log
<penguin42> devildante: Yeh the dmesg and lspci are attached on there
<devildante> trinikrono: yes it's hugday today :)
<devildante> ah
<intrader> trinikrono, devildante: I suppose through the package manager?
<devildante> intrader, yes
<trinikrono> intrader: read the wikipage
<trinikrono> it has how to enable it
<vish> intrader: btw.. Bug #634497  ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634497 in malone "Bug Comment mails use commenter's mail id as the "From" addy if user id is public (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634497
<vish> intrader: so when that gets fixed , you can probably set a rule so that you dont miss lp comments :)
<intrader> trinikrono, devildante: unfortunately, it shows as installed, but apport-collect is not a command
<trinikrono> apport needs to be running intrader
<trinikrono> intrader:  is it your bug report?
<yofel> intrader: apport-collect *is* a command
<yofel> /usr/bin/apport-collect
<intrader> trinikrono, yes
<trinikrono> try running this
<intrader> yofel, sorry, but when I do `apport-collect`, the terminal tells me it is not a command
<trinikrono> sudo service apport start force_start=1
<trinikrono> then apport-collect
<trinikrono> you need to put the number of the bug also
<trinikrono> after apport-collect intrader
<yofel> trinikrono: why does it tell him that it isn't a command then?
<yofel> intrader: what does 'which apport-collect' give you?
<trinikrono> maybe he is using the ''
<yofel> running `apport-collect` with the backticks works fine though
<intrader> yofel, `/usr/bin/apport-collect 631130` does work, it opens a web page (is this comet?)
<yofel> it should ask for authorisation to access the bug
<yofel> and if that works something's wrong with your $PATH
<yofel> what does 'echo $PATH' give?
<intrader> yofel, amazing - working (well it ways 'Almost finshed...')
<trinikrono> okie i am starting on the hugday
<trinikrono> is bug 606126 ready to triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606126 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-cache search should show version (affects: 1) (heat: 74)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606126
<trinikrono> it is already wishlist
<trinikrono> i am wondering if the status needs to be changed
<yofel> intrader: mind to give the output of 'which apport-collect' and 'ls -la /usr/bin/apport-collect'? I'm curious why it failed for you
<devildante> trinikrono, it's fine, since it's a feature request. however, it can't be triaged until someone forward the bug to debian (i.e upstream)
<trinikrono> so once i forward it or find a upstream bug that matches it can be set to triaged? devildante
<yofel> yes
<devildante> trinikrono, yes, follow instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs
<intrader> yofel, it seems to have collected the information after asking me for permissions - how do I give you the info. Rerun the command?
<yofel> intrader: no, just give me the output of the commands I told you here in the channel, as it has nothing to do with your bug
<intrader> yofel, `which apport-collect` replies /usr/bin/apport-collect
<yofel> then I don't get why it didn't work o.O
<yofel> hm, and the DBTS classroom session isn't linked on the wiki page :/
 * yofel goes looking for it
<intrader> yofel, replies apport-bug.
<intrader> yofel, trinikono, vish: thanks, the report from apport-collect was reported.
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2010-07-22 If anyone's interested, very educating read on the Debian BTS
<intrader> yofel, trinikono, vish: thanks, a lot of stuff has been added to the report.
<trinikrono> yofel: thats a eyeful
<intrader> yofel, yes and eyeful - all absconded surreptitiously by a bot? :)
<yofel> well, Rhonda isn't a bot, but it was logged by a bot :P
<intrader> yofel, trinikono, vish: what could a hacker do wit all that info?
<devildante> intrader, someone can delve into the info and determine the cause of the problem
<devildante> intrader, do you still experience this bug with the nouveau driver? (i.e without the proprietary driver installed)
<Ologn> Hmm...I had a segfault which apport reported 3 weeks ago, at which time my system had all packages up to date (within a few hours anyhow).  Apport retracing just marked my crash report as unable to process, because my packages like passwd from then are not the latest upgrade now - not that xpdf crashing on every PDF opened has much to do with the passwd package...
<charlie-tca> That is one of the problems of not reporting the crash as soon as possible
<Ologn> It's not really a problem with that bug as xpdf was patched anyhow, I wonder how many other apport retraces were done today like that... Loading apport retracing's bug page gives a timeout so I guess I won't know https://bugs.launchpad.net/~apport
<Ologn> The crash was reported as soon as possible
<Ologn> It was reported three weeks ago
<charlie-tca> what is the bug number?
<Ologn> My packages were up to date then
<yofel> charlie-tca: that's the retracer running too late actually
<Ologn> 618982
<charlie-tca> bug 618982
<ubot2> charlie-tca: Bug 618982 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/618982 is private
<charlie-tca> I see. It is hard to tell how many it happens to, I think.
<charlie-tca> I don't it happens very often with the stable releases, but with the development releases, packages can change daily, and sometimes more often
<Ologn> Xpdf was patched so it's not a problem in this particular case. But with similar parameters the retracer can be invalidating good bug reports...I wonder if this is connected to the downtime and upgrade last night of launchpad...since it lay untouched for three weeks before that...anyhow...
<yofel> right, but it happens to me too that a bug is retraced like a week or a month after I reported it, which is useless in most cases as usually someone else reports the same bug after me, makes it public even with coredump attached and the bug get's worked on
<cjae> in kde 4.5 when I get a highlighted message, the sound crashes kmix or the sound on vlc at least
<cjae> in kde 4.5 when I get a highlighted message in quassel, the sound crashes kmix or the sound on vlc at least
<cjae> sorry
 * yofel doesn't have sound notifications on and goes searching where to enable them again..
<devildante> "Launchpad encountered an error during the following operation: generating the diff for a merge proposal.  The source branch has no revisions." what is this I don't even
<SpamapS> charlie-tca: I was having trouble even seeing the files.. launchpad would just 404 the attachments.
<yofel> cjae: can't seem to get quassel to output sound, at least pressing the notifications test button does nothing, sound works fine in smplayer and vlc though
<SpamapS> charlie-tca: but eventually some of them showed up
<yofel> devildante: did your message get cut off? it ends with ' I don't even' here, or is that just me?
<charlie-tca> SpamapS: that is a problem much of the time. sometimes the left-click every 20-30 seconds will force it to show up
<charlie-tca> sometimes, nothing works
<SpamapS> weird
<devildante> yofel, http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/what-is-this-i-dont-even
<SpamapS> maybe just something to do with older reports?
<yofel> devildante: and what merge and branches?
<charlie-tca> hitting reload doesn't seem to work either
<charlie-tca> It does it here on new and old reports.
<devildante> yofel, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/no-crash-when-searching/+merge/35043
<yofel> devildante: didn't know that one yet ^^
<devildante> heh :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-10
<SpamapS> wow how did apt get so full of New bugs?
<charlie-tca> Nobody seems to triage them?
<charlie-tca> Apt is one of those packages that is easy to ignore the bugs in. It is really important, but quite hard to triage
<charlie-tca> We have made really good progress today, though
<SpamapS> indeed
 * charlie-tca thanks everybody for helping with apt bugs today!
 * SpamapS offers ^5's to all
<SpamapS> wow... I'm forwarding a wishlist bug upstream
<SpamapS> apt needs some real love over in debian
<penguin42> thank you to whoever fixed the reloading session bug in maverick recently
 * devildante thanks everyone who triaged apt bugs :)
<devildante> sorry I didn't participate, was fixing usc bugs... sorry again :(
<SpamapS> 136 new now.. ;)
<SpamapS> make that 135
 * penguin42 tries to debug a seg in mango-lassi that only happens on one of his machines
<cjae> also mixxx and djplay or teminatorx do not work in 10.04 kde4.5
<charlie-tca> devildante: no problem
 * devildante hugs charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> We can't all hit every BugDay
 * penguin42 looks at the code and wonders wth it doesn't seg everywhere
<cjae> kfind is not in kde 4.5 menu
<cjae> nore does it show up in recent used
<cjae> if you add/mount something like an external ntfs drive with device manager with kfind open, even after selecting browse in kfind it will not "really" look for file until you close kfind and open again
<cjae> devce notifier*
<cjae> also fat32 external asks for password, not to sure about pmount, but someone said it should handle it
<penguin42> I think it would be appropriate to set bug 609563 of mine to triaged - I've put links to the upstream bug (although I can't persuade launchpad to link) and how to fix
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 609563 in mango-lassi (Ubuntu) "mango-lassi segs at startup (affects: 1) (heat: 85)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609563
<penguin42> anyway, with that figured out, time for bed
<drizzle> launchpad is fast tonight
<lifeless> drizzle: thank you
<lifeless> we've been working on speed.
<lifeless> is there anything particular that is feeling fast to you?
<drizzle> nope
<drizzle> just in general
<drizzle> how come redhat isnt listed as a distribution
<drizzle> under also affects distribution?
<drizzle> i set it to fedora
<drizzle> close enough
<drizzle> <3
<lifeless> thats appropraite
<lifeless> appropriate
<dpm> good morning bugsquad!
<dpm> could someone perhaps help me reassigning a couple of bugs to the right packages?
<dpm> These were filed against ubuntu-translations, but have nothing to do with translations:
<dpm> bug 631994
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631994 in ubuntu-translations "Boot screen log line broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631994
<dpm> bug 633017
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633017 in ubuntu-translations "reboot instead of shutdown Ubuntu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633017
<dpm> Does anyone have any suggestions to which package or project they should be best reassigned to? Thanks!
<persia> dpm, 633017 needs heavy triage: we don't know how the user is shutting down, what tools they are using, etc.  I'd recommend adjusting that to Ubuntu directly, and either triaging it there or asking someone else to triage it.
<persia> dpm, 631994 could be casper, or any of the console graphics drivers.  I'd probably start by assigning it to casper, as that has the string causing the immediate issue, hoping that someone else will make the decision as to whether to fix in casper, in plymouth, or somewhere else.
<persia> Err, "casper (Ubuntu)" rather than casper upstream.
<dpm> persia, thanks a lot!. Re: the first bug, do you know how I can change the project from 'ubuntu-translations' to 'ubuntu'? Launchpad won't let me do that: it says "too many matches" when trying to specify 'ubuntu' as the project
<persia> No idea.  I've never been able to do that sort of thing successfully, to the point that I've closed down all my ubuntu-releated projects on launchpad that weren't Ubuntu.
<persia> the #launchpad folk may know better, but worst case, open a new bug task, and mark the translations one Invalid.
<dpm> yeah, I'll ask the launchpad folks first
<dpm> thanks a lot, persia!
<persia> Oh, as a hint, launchpad sometimes has a less-intuitive (and therefore easier to force) interface if used with a javascript-incapable browser (I tend to use w3m for this)
<persia> Most of the do-what-I-mean stuff fails, so you have to be precise, but it avoids the exceedingly long search result pages, etc.
<dpm> I'm wondering if it would let me do it by using the e-mail interface
<dpm> although I think I can only open new tasks with that
<dpm> in case anyone in the channel is interested, the LP guys tell me it's the known bug 80902
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 80902 in malone "Can't target bug report from project to distribution, or vice versa (affects: 5) (dups: 4) (heat: 64)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80902
<shadeslayer> pedro_: around? :)
<shadeslayer> need to talk about my bug control application
 * yofel completely forgot about that
<yofel> sry
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh and ill look into the SRU as soon as im done with kdepim-runtime
<pedro_> shadeslayer, hello
<shadeslayer> 'lo
<shadeslayer> so ive already applied to bug control and sent 5 bugs that ive worked upon, michag responded asking for more info, i replied back, but havent got any info for the past 2/3 days
<yofel> shadeslayer: you do have read the Importance page, and you do understand that a bugs status and the importance have nothing to do with each other *especially* on the BC application, right?
<shadeslayer> yofel: yes
<pedro_> shadeslayer, give me some minutes to review the application, i've been busy lately
<yofel> good, then I'm fine with giving you a +1
<shadeslayer> pedro_: sure :)
<pedro_> shadeslayer, probably the other members as well, so just be patient ;-)
 * shadeslayer hugs yofel
<shadeslayer> pedro_: right, was just a bit concerned that no one replied :P
 * yofel had actually reviewed the application but had a X crash and forgot about sending the reply -.-
<yofel> thankfully thunderbird saved it as a template...
<yofel> sent
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: altho i do have a small question about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<shadeslayer> in the medium section : A problem with a non-essential hardware component (network card, camera, webcam, music player, sound card, power management feature, printer, etc.)
<shadeslayer> id say network card is a pretty essential piece of hardware
<shadeslayer> not that it causes ubuntu to stop booting, but essential in the sense that its required to update your install
<yofel> well, you don't really need it to use the system, note that there are usb-modems too, so it's not like it's the only way to use it, but someone else might argue different
<yofel> JFo: there?
<shadeslayer> yofel: id say that it isnt required to use the system, but in the long run, it affects usage heavily
<tbsdy_lives> I would have to agree with shadeslayer...
<charlie-tca> a reporter that understands "Tell us what happened" ? bug 419486
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 419486 in synergy (Ubuntu) "synergyc assert failure: synergyc: CArchMultithreadPosix.cpp:286: virtual void CArchMultithreadPosix::closeMutex(CArchMutexImpl*): Assertion `status == 0' failed. (affects: 10) (dups: 12) (heat: 105)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419486
<yofel> wtf?
<charlie-tca> I thought it was great
<charlie-tca> :-)
<greg-g> charlie-tca: that is hilarious
<vish> charlie-tca: that was awesome! :)   you must have wondered where that story was leading to ? ;)
<charlie-tca> I did
<charlie-tca> I thought it was a bogus report
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Oh that's great
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I often find synergys giving me a crash report on reboot - don't think I've noticed it with the client; and it does that for me without any roaches
<charlie-tca> I guess he really took it to mean "tell us", huh?
<nisshh> charlie-tca: haha, that is epic! :)
<charlie-tca> Not much point asking if it can be reproduced, either
<nisshh> charlie-tca: should ask that just for lols
<penguin42> can someone help me sort out the bug references in bug 614008
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614008 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "lshw causes laptop to freeze up (affects: 24) (dups: 9) (heat: 135)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614008
<penguin42> I've just changed it from lshw (Ubuntu) to linux (Ubuntu) and attached a kernel patch to fix it
<penguin42> now I'm left wondering what to do with the two bug trackers
<charlie-tca> forward the patch to the kernel upstream team?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: It's not upstream, it's an Ubuntu only
<yofel> huh? you can set an initial status, importance, milestone and assigned person for a bug in the extra options on +filebug now o.O
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I'm thinking the right thing to do is close the upstream lshw and linux bugs
<charlie-tca> which reminds me, great class on kernel triage procedures tomorrow in #ubuntu-classroom at 14:00 UTC
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Although there are many dupes of lshw hangs, this is certainly the fb one in maverick, whether there are any others is an interesting question
<charlie-tca> Close the upstream bugs as invalid; local bug only, but you have to tell the upstreams, I think
<penguin42> yeh, I will
<charlie-tca> Good job, penguin42
<penguin42> hey np
<penguin42> nothing that you can't find with enough printk's :-)
<penguin42> anyone know how to close a bugzilla.kernel.org bug?
<vish> nigelb: around?
<vish> round
<vish> ound
<vish> und
<vish> nd
<vish> d
<jpds>  
<vish> hehe , was just trying to illustrate an irc echo :D
<charlie-tca> Worked here, thanks ;-)
<tucemiux> how do you file a bug report on a machine that's frozen?  o_O
<tucemiux> Ubuntu uses Launchpad to keep track of bugs and their fixes. To file a bug you first need to create an account. Once you have an account you can use the tools we've provided you on your Ubuntu system to file bug reports.
<yofel> tucemiux: frozen as in? does pressing ctrl+alt+f1 give you a terminal?
<tucemiux> what "tools" am I supposed to use?  ubuntu-bug  forces me to pick a package
<yofel> right, you're supposed to use ubuntu-bug, what did you do that froze your system?
<tucemiux> yofel, my machine boots up, goes into GUI, I can see my nickname and the mouse promp but I cant click on my nick to login, I cant get access to a terminal, the system is unresponsible, I do get error messages attempting to boot up into safe mode, this happened after an update to the kernel
<tucemiux> yofel, i installed the updates to my laptop while using the battery, the battery is good -- i then connected the laptop to a power outlet, the update ran for a long long while-- like yours, when I came back all I had was a black screen, this happened like 2 weeks ago when the kernel updates came out
<yofel> tucemiux: can you try to hold shift pressed once the bios screen comes up? that will give you the boot manager menu where you can select an older kernel, try to boot an older kernel from there
<tucemiux> yofel, ive tried all kernels, they all do the same thing, safe mode freezes as well
<penguin42> tucemiux: When you get to the boot manager can you edit the boot line on the latest kernel and remove the quiet and nosplash bits of the line and boot
<penguin42> tucemiux: It might give a useful oops
<yofel> tucemiux: so, you can't press shift+alt+f1 when it freezes?
<yofel> er, ctrl+alt+f1
<tucemiux> penguin42, yes I can,, how do I do that?
<tucemiux> yofel, I cant access a terminal, in ubuntu ctrl-alt-fx sends you to a terminal, I cannot access a terminal
<yofel> hm, try what penguin42 said, and maybe try sysrq+k (print+alt+k usually) once it freezes and see if that does something
<penguin42> tucemiux: OK, so get the boot menu up (shift just after the bios) then go to the kernel line youre going to try and I think it's e to edit, you cna then scroll down to the line that ends in quiet nosplash and just backspace to delete those two bits - then I think it's ctrl-x to boot
<tucemiux> penguin42, im going to have to try that in safe mode, in normal mode it boots up but to a frozen system, let me see what happens when I boot up into safe mode
<penguin42> tucemiux: Well I'm just thinking that might give you some info on the freeze
<tucemiux> insmod ext2?  shouldt it be ext4?
<tucemiux> penguin42, which leads me back to my question: HOW DO I FILE  A BUG REPORT????
<penguin42> tucemiux: Run ubuntu-bug
<penguin42> tucemiux: Oh and don't shout
<tucemiux> ive runneth ubuntu-bug a gazillinoth times
<tucemiux> ubuntu bug insists on collecting information on the machine I am using -- the machine im using is just fine!!!
<penguin42> tucemiux: Ah I see
<penguin42> tucemiux: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug?no-redirect is where I would file it
<tucemiux> penguin42, thank you very much!!  why is it so difficult for a user to find this information???  am I supposed to be a developer to be able to do this?
<penguin42> tucemiux: Heck I don't know
<penguin42> tucemiux: It's on the launchpad ubuntu 'report a bug' page
<penguin42> tucemiux: Start your report off in the 1st line by saying that the machine is too dead to run ubuntu-bug or someone will ask you to run it
<tucemiux> everything I click on "report a bug" it sends me to this web page that tells me to use ubuntu-bug
<penguin42> tucemiux: If you scroll down on that page it gives you that link - that's where I got it from - it does mean you have to read quite a bit and understand quite a bit
<tucemiux> penguin42, I guess so, im going to go ahead and file this bug report
<njin> pedro_: Hello, can we consider a bug the instability of the panel, in right or left side enlareged to 100 pixel,(wnck-applet & xorg > 70%) when are opened more than 15 apps on the same workspace ?
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/396424
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 396424 in ubuntu "Cannot switch from one application to another in the panel. I have to minimize the applications to do so. (affects: 2) (heat: 21)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<charlie-tca> If you have visual disability, you might need those big icons to see them. Why should you then not be able to open as many windows as a non-disabled person might?
<njin> charlie-tca: sure, but we have for workspaces
<njin> *four
<charlie-tca> Well, actually, I use between 7 and 10 workspaces
<charlie-tca> but if I did only use one, as some do, I can have more than 15 apps open at once, without a problem, unless my icons in the panel are 100 pixel?
<charlie-tca> seems so. I just opened 15 windows, and can still use my panel icons to open more
<njin> charlie-tca: ok, i confirm the bug
<charlie-tca> and that with 7 workspaces and apps in all of them. I can still open 15 windows in one
<tucemiux> 7 workspaces? wow that's a lot! LoL  what do you do that you need 7 work spaces?
<charlie-tca> I prefer one or two apps per workspace
<tucemiux> penguin42, i just filed the bug report, thank you for your help sir!  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/635177
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635177 in linux (Ubuntu) "laptop freezes after installing udates (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> firefox, email, newreader, terminals, file manager
<charlie-tca> alway open here, plus xchat, global clocks, tomboy,
<vish> charlie-tca: ++  i always wonder how people work without workspaces o.0
<charlie-tca> I can't. It confuses me
<tucemiux> charlie-tca, so every app gets its own workspace?
<charlie-tca> It really is so much simpler to run one or two apps per workspace
<vish> tucemiux: how i do is.. every maximized app is a workspace :)
<charlie-tca> The same apps get their same workspaces every time I start a computer
<vish> yeah, compiz helps that sorting in gnome... in xfce how do you do it?
<charlie-tca> Xchat and time float across every workspace.
<charlie-tca> I don't use compiz
<tucemiux> charlie-tca, you cheater
<charlie-tca> I just save session
<tucemiux> charlie-tca, does it affect your gaming?
<charlie-tca> Not for the games I play
<vish> charlie-tca: oh session save does it there? thats neat!
<charlie-tca> Games open in their own workspace
<tucemiux> charlie-tca, everything will be fine as long as you dont play urban terror linline
<tucemiux> **online***
<vish> one of these days i'm gonna leave the big boys and join the mice ;p
<charlie-tca> I have an app in the panel shows all the workspaces. Just click on the one you want to switch to it
<charlie-tca> tucemiux: if uban terror uses that much computer, I will never play it
<charlie-tca> vish: there is also "devilspie" to help sort the workspaces
<vish> charlie-tca: yeah i used to use that.. it has more options too , but recently i switched that function to compiz .. let it do some work ;p
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I never ran compiz, so I don't know what it will do
<njin> pedro_: around?
<pedro_> njin, yes
<njin> Hello, can i upload a video in Launchpad and if yes, wich format support
<njin> ?
<pedro_> njin, what do you mean which format support?
<pedro_> njin, it's just a file, launchpad doesn't do any streaming
<pedro_> njin, the support resides on the client
<njin> ok, but it won't start to upload my video
<pedro_> njin, sorry but i've no idea what you mean, may you explain a bit more?
<njin> I've to upload u video of a bug, but when i'm on attach page and setting path of my video, launchpad don't start tyo upload it
<pedro_> njin, ask in #launchpad then
<njin> ok, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<njin> pedro_: can i have a lesson ?
<pedro_> sure
<intrader> njin, I have reported a bug, and it occurs to me that it would help to have video; would you mind sharing how you did that?
<njin> simply wait
<njin> intrader:^
<njin> it takes time to upload
 * penguin42 wonders if launchpad is upto taking great globs of video
<njin> yes, bugtube
<njin> ;)
<njin> next time i up tu youtube
<intrader> njin, I will look up bugtube - that sounds promising; thanks
<njin> we can create a chan on youtube named bugtube where upload our bugs video
<intrader> njin, I looked up bugtube to no avail. Is there a way to record the UI?
<njin> we have some screen recorder on synaptic, but i use my cell phone
<kamusin> why you don't attach a ogv video into your report instead?
<yofel> the screen recorders I know are byzanz and recordmydesktop, haven't used them much though
<njin> why ogv?
<pedro_> cause it's an open format?
<pedro_> njin, don't be a freedom hater :-P
<kamusin> :)
<njin> i've learned another things
<pedro_> njin, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogg
<njin> pedro_. thanks again
<pedro_> you're welcome
<njin> ok, from now .ogg, thanks
<Tetsuo55> before i go though the whole process, is this retrace still relevant?https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bugs?field.tag=need-amd64-retrace
<pedro_> Tetsuo55, i think so yes, the retracers were fixed just yesterday so it's a matter of time for those to be retraced
<Tetsuo55> i read that as a contradiction?
<Tetsuo55> you mean i can manually run the retracers because they where fixed yesterday?
<Tetsuo55> or they will run automated ?
<pedro_> Tetsuo55, why do you want to retrace those manually?
<Tetsuo55> pedro_:  because i have no idea how this stuff works :D
<Tetsuo55> i was not aware of automated retracing ability in launchpad
<pedro_> yes, there's an automatic retracer
<pedro_> that's why those are marked as need-arch-retrace
<pedro_> the retracer is going to pick those and generate a backtrace
<pedro_> if the automatic retrace failed , the bugs are marked as apport-failed-retrace
<pedro_> have a look here for examples: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream=hide_upstream&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=apport-failed-r
<pedro_> etrace&field.tags_combinator=ANY
<pedro_> but really, there's no need to do manual work on the ones waiting for the retracer
<Tetsuo55> that saves a lot of time
<Tetsuo55> :D
<pedro_> indeed
<pedro_> if you're looking for easy tasks we have a list of those
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/EasyTasks/
<pedro_> feel free to choose one there and ask here in the channel if you have any doubt
<Tetsuo55> if i say " this effects me too" or " subscribe me" does it still add the debug data in any way into launchpad?  or does it drop it in favor of whatever was already attached to the ticket?
<pedro_> also have a look to the triage guide
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/
<pedro_> which explain lot of things
<yofel> Tetsuo55: the information is dropped, as duplicate information usually isn't very useful on a bug, and it make it hard to read. If you still want to add information, you should create a new bug and mark it as a duplicate of the original one (and sry if I wasn't clear about the auto-retracer)
<Tetsuo55> ok thanks
<yofel> you can add information to a bug with apport-collect too, but that should generally only be done by one person (the reporter usually), unless someone requests it from others
<Tetsuo55> in my windows experience the more crash dumps the better, but that might be different for linux/ubuntu
<yofel> sure, but the retracer needs a one bug per crash dump to do it's work, if it sees that the backtraces are the same, it will auto-duplicate the bugs
<yofel> s/a one/one/
<Tetsuo55> nice
<Tetsuo55> i wish my tracker was so smart
<charlie-tca> that is because not even the microsoft developers can read most of the dumps. In linux, the developers get good information from the dump, and don't need so many.
<yofel> heh
<Tetsuo55> charlie-tca:  that might be the reason!, on windows have to use crappy tools to look at a bunch of them and reach a conclusion
<charlie-tca> heh
<Tetsuo55> you cannot plain text read them at all
<charlie-tca> exactly.
<charlie-tca> Ours are readable
<Tetsuo55> ok that helps me understand
<Tetsuo55> does all that automated stuff work for any project hosted on launchpad, or are those custom services for ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu only, I think
<Tetsuo55> ok
<charlie-tca> but maybe scripts could be written for others?
<yofel> apport was written for ubuntu originally, and I don't know if the retracer works for other projects, but you can at least make apport file bugs for other projects too
<Tetsuo55> i doubt it will work in a windows app without a lot of help though?
<Tetsuo55> ive looked at the mozilla one but that requires my own server which i dont have
<Tetsuo55> but apports idea might still work in a scripted form on windows (just pasting the crash dump to a ticket on sourceforge)
<yofel> well, again, I don't know about the retracer, but apport is written in python, so while it requries hacking it should be possible, I don't know if we have python-launchpadlib for windows though
<intrader> yofel, I seem to experience that while recording the UI, the UI no longer misbehaves! Using recordMyDesktop
<yofel> and it's off-topic for this channel
<Tetsuo55> ok well thanks for the info
<yofel> intrader: that's the famous case of an app working perfectly fine once you try to debug it
<intrader> yofel, I know my friend :(
<intrader> yofel, without the recorder, it is fairly easy to duplicate the various behaviors I report in bug 631130
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<yofel> ah, you'll probably need to use a camera for that, as it will record the apps fine, but the actual rendering of the apps on the display will be sluggy after that
<yofel> I guess..
<njin> hello, can someone help me with java ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/374007
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 374007 in ubuntu "Java Aplication freeze with futex_wait (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<intrader> yofel, I will see if I can catch the various behaviors with my wife's camera.
<BUGabundo> oias
<trinikrono> hey guys where do i assign a bug
<trinikrono> if its a issue with the mouse and or keyboard
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-11
<drew212> trinikrono: sounds like kernel? i'm not positive tho
<trinikrono> :D hey drew212
<drew212> trinikrono: hey =)
<drew212> whats up?
<trinikrono> this reporter if he uses a ps/2 mouse
<trinikrono> the system just crashes
<trinikrono> bug 630459
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630459 in ubuntu "PS/2 Mouse and Keyboard freezes after some time (ASUS motherboard) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630459
<trinikrono> i am not sure where to assign the bug
<drew212> hmmm
<trinikrono> drew212: how is your bug coming alot
<trinikrono> the big one
<trinikrono> *along
<drew212> trinikrono: which one? the one with the opens with... dialogue?
<trinikrono> the firefox one you are working on as a assignment
<drew212> there's a patch upstream for it unfortunately, so I haven't been working on it =X
<trinikrono> :D
<drew212> trinikrono: it sounds like a kernel issue, but i'm not for certain
<drew212> kernel or a driver issue
<trinikrono> but isnt the keyboard stuff controlled from erm
<trinikrono> hal or x?
<drew212> im not sure, i don't debug keyboard/mouse issues on a regular basis =P
<drew212> no lights blinking, so no kernel failure...
<drew212> LOL, i got a windows looking virus search through a webpage popup...
<drew212> told my my C: drive had multiple malware infections...
<Muscovy> I've seen a few of those.
<penguin42> trinikrono: If it also happens outside of X it's definitely kernel, if it happens only in X well it could be either - but when he says it stops responding is it actually just the whole machine and nothing to do with keyboard or mouse?
<trinikrono> well ill ask that
<trinikrono> penguin42: if its just the keyboard and mouse its x then?
<penguin42> trinikrono: Probably, although it's difficult to tell unless they can try something else like sshing in
<trinikrono> well i asked
<trinikrono> hopefully he would play music or something
<trinikrono> penguin42: you mean the stuff at this page?https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
 * penguin42 hasn't looked at that page
<penguin42> it's bed time for this penguin - see you all tomorrow
<trinikrono> gnights
<trinikrono> hey drew212 you are in BC now right
<hybridJeffBarnes> I just did a fresh install of 10.04 desktop lucin lynx   I updated and created two unprivileged users   upon loging into User1 I was able to read User2's files. neither of these was the administrator
<hybridJeffBarnes> I noted that protections seemed a bit strange
<bcurtiswx> hybridJeffBarnes, i imagine both sides had the read permission..
<hybridJeffBarnes> Owner Group and World read
<hybridJeffBarnes> This would seem ubuntu was hacked and mistakenly had important files on a net machine. Can anybody confirm? Maybe my iso in my previous downloads folder had been changed by somebody. I put this iso on my usb stick to install. Just put it on a friends computer so I have a need to know.
<bcurtiswx> all files will have ugo+r
<bcurtiswx> not all will have write and execute permissions
<hybridJeffBarnes> why would anybody design a distribution where users can read other users files?
<bcurtiswx> windows does it
<bcurtiswx> mac does it
<bcurtiswx> redhat does it
<hybridJeffBarnes> unbelievable
<hybridJeffBarnes> i'm not talking about shared folders I mean all files
<bcurtiswx> im talking about all files too
<bcurtiswx> i don't know the logistics behind why, but i see no problem.. if i want files to be private i just chmod
<yofel> or change the umask if you want new files to be unaccessible
<bcurtiswx> yofel, yup
<hybridJeffBarnes> whan I managed a vax 25 or so years ago that would have been considered a disaster if one researcher could read anothers personal stuff
<hybridJeffBarnes> privacy was the default
<hybridJeffBarnes> why een assign each user a different password then?
<bcurtiswx> absolutely, my research is very private at work.  It's my life now.  It's very much restricted :)
<bcurtiswx> hybridJeffBarnes, do you want users editing your files?
<hybridJeffBarnes> I don't want them reading my diary. Owner and group should be given access but world should be done manually
<bcurtiswx> hybridJeffBarnes, whats so hard about chmod u-r ?
<hybridJeffBarnes> I should not have to do that every time I create a file
<bcurtiswx> anyways, this is a channel dedicated to bug triage.  Try chatting it up in #ubuntu for support questions
<hybridJeffBarnes> I'm changing distributions    good bye
<bcurtiswx> thanks for joining, have a great evening
<bcurtiswx> hey nishh
<bcurtiswx> nisshh even
<nisshh> bcurtiswx: hey
<nigelb> vish: pong?
<nigelb> vish: on vacation, so I'll be around sparingly, probably ping you back on monday.
<vish> nigelb: boo! you ruined the moment! ;)
<nigelb> vish: huh?
<xavinux> buenas noches a todos
<xavinux> Good night
<xavinux> disculpen la molestia, soy nuevo en la lista y me gusstaría si alguien puede explicarme acerca de como colaborar con los Bugs
<defendguin> i've got an issue with 10.04...  after a recent update, i can't pin point wich one but i've trilled rolling back to an older kernel and it didn't fix it, when i try to suspend my computer hangs and never gets into suspend it just stays on and the only way out is to hold down the power button
<defendguin> i haven't had any problems in the past several years with the suspend working on this laptop it is very disappointing for this regression to appear all of a sudden
<defendguin> sorry did someone just say something to me about my suspend issue?  the window wasn't open and i tried to suspend but my screen locked up as is typical now
<charlie-tca> Kernel bug triage summit in #ubuntu-classroom in 14 minutes - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage/Summit/Maverick
<JFo> yep yep :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: kernel bug triage summit, should be a good place if you want to ask about the network card importance again
<shadeslayer> yofel: alright .. if you know when it is can you tell me? i have it somewhere in my mail
<yofel> shadeslayer: it's starting right now in classroom ;)
<shadeslayer> oh! :D
<BUGabundo> shrug
<BUGabundo> java is blowing to bits :(
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/635765
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635765 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00007faef91177d4, pid=4639, tid=140386956601104 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<bullgard4> How should I report a Launchpad bug for Maverik? '~$ ubuntu-bug launchpad'?
<bullgard4> s/Maverik/Maverick/
<penguin42> I'm curious what makes the launchpad bug Maverick specific
<bullgard4> penguin42: I will answer your question after you answered my question.
<penguin42> bullgard4: Haha erm OK, well I'd report it on launchpad through the webform
<penguin42> bullgard4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<penguin42> bullgard4: It'll let you do that for launchpad
<bullgard4> penguin42: Your recipe seems to work. --  I notice this bug on Maverick. May be it is due to the fact that the (or my) login procedure is different from that on Ubuntu 10.04.1.
<penguin42> bullgard4: OK, so explain what your bug is?
<bullgard4> penguin42: Yes, I will write a bug report. I will not do double work but rather give you the bug number in a moment. Ok?
<penguin42> sure
<stlsaint> drew212: looking for server/openssh bugs isnt all that easy as i thought
<drew212> stlsaint: i know, its easier to find a package that you like, than a distribution
<drew212> most bugs aren't distribution specific, the ones that aren't are usually because they've been updated in a newer distro
<stlsaint> drew212: yea thats why i choose ssh, but maybe not for a newbie like myself
<drew212> there isn't much debugging documentation on openssh
<drew212> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<drew212> stlsaint: you can pick a package from there, most of them contain easy step-by step documentation
<bullgard4> penguin42: launchpad bug #635812
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635812 in launchpad "https://login.launchpad.net/+login is not neatly designed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635812
<penguin42> ubot2: What makes it maverick specific?
<ubot2> penguin42: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * penguin42 fixes fingers
<penguin42> bullgard4: What makes it maverick specific?
<bullgard4> penguin42: I told you before: "I notice this bug on Maverick. May be it is due to the fact that the (or my) login procedure is different from that on Ubuntu 10.04.1."
<penguin42> bullgard4: Hmm you don't say that in the report
<stlsaint> drew212: nice, thakns
<stlsaint> s/thakns/thanks
<bullgard4> penguin42: Your statement is correct. I do not have this opening window (form) in Ubuntu 10.04.1 (any longer).
<drew212> stlsaint: no problem =)
<jenkins> where would be the best place to ask about writing apport rules? I have done them and they did work but in mavrick i am getting "this is not a genuine ubuntu package"
<yofel> jenkins: not sure, but do you get any error on the console? and is this about a ppa package?
<jenkins> yofel: It is a ppa package the error i am getting is http://paste.ubuntu.com/492230/
<yofel> wait, I saw that recently somewhere..
 * jenkins hopes 
<charlie-tca> I thought that was because maverick is development version?
<yofel> iirc that assertion tries to make sure that the key value contains only alphanumerical characters once '.' '-' and '_' have been removed
<yofel> ah right, bug 634133 was about the same failure
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634133 in apport (Ubuntu) "AssertionError filing bug using ubuntu-bug network-manager (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634133
<yofel> wait, 'k' should be the key..
<jenkins> i have no problem with ubuntu-bug network-manager . When i wrote the apport stuff in lucid it worked which does not make sense why it will not work in maverick
<yofel> jenkins: can you pastebin your hook please?
<jenkins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492237/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/492238/
<yofel> ooooh
<yofel> I think I get it
<yofel> Quickshot Log 1 has to be Quickshot_Log_1 or Quickshot-Log-1 or Quickshot.Log.1, no spaces allowed
<yofel> see if changing that helps
<jenkins> it will take me a few minutes
<yofel> sure, I'll be here for a while
 * yofel goes looking at the network manager hook in the meanwhile
<jenkins> which line are you talking about? where is the space?
<jenkins> o i get it
<jenkins> don't worry
<jenkins> thanks yofel your ace I would have never got that
<yofel> you're welcome
<jenkins> I have to go cook food later
<stlsaint> drew212: poke
<drew212> stlsaint: yeah?
<stlsaint> drew212: hey do you know why when in update manager when you update one day it still shows "package information updated XX'days ago"?
<drew212> checking
<drew212> because you've not updated the package information, you have to click check for that...
<drew212> it just means you haven't checked if there are any updates in XX days
<stlsaint> drew212: but i have
<drew212> you clicked check?
<stlsaint> still showing 34 days
<stlsaint> drew212: yep yep
<drew212> i'm not sure then. have you tried killing the process and opening a new one?
<stlsaint> kill update manager? i closed out and opened it again yes if thats what you mean
<drew212> sounds like a bug.
<stlsaint> YES :D
<drew212> stlsaint: i'm actually on my way out the door though, i have a meeting, ill be back in an hour or so.
<stlsaint> drew212: cool, thakns
<stlsaint> thanks
 * yofel wonders where u-m gets that number from
<jibel> yofel, from /var/lib/apt/periodic/update-success-stamp
<yofel> aah, did  a quick glance into the apt cron job but only found update-stamp there. should have looked at the complete folder
<njin> hello, if i have a laptop with a UK keyboard layout, if I connect a US keyboard it's layout has to be detected automatically or is normal to set it manually. thanks
<penguin42> I think manually
<yofel> considering that you have to select the keyboard layout in the installer yourself and it's set to the default layout of the language you're currently using, I would say manually
<penguin42> system->preferences->Keyboard->layouts
<njin> i think too, thanks
<penguin42> I don't *think* there is a way to have a different layout
<njin> can you help me with this, he said that there's no way to change a mount point https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/409039
<yofel> reading..
<yofel> hm, in KDE 4.5, they show up as he describes and are mounted as /media/$LABEL (testing my ntfs partitions here)
<yofel> also, changing fstab *always* takes effect, but I'm not exactly clear on how dolphin handles those mount points
<yofel> njin: maybe go to #kubuntu-devel and ask JohntheEchidna what he thinks about this bug, as he was the first one to comment on it
<yofel> BUT
<yofel> it seems like he expects that changing fstab entries also adds the mount points for them (as I understand comment #8), this is not the case
<yofel> probably as setting a non-existent mount point in ubiquity will make the installer create it
<njin> Yofel: Thanks, i was launching
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-12
<olliex> hello
<njin> hello, if I have a laptop and connect to it a usb keyboard with a different layout, i have to set it manually in system -preference, but when i disconnect it ubuntu restore keyboard laptop layout automatically or I have to set it manually another time ?
<bullgard4_> njin: Read the topic: "User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu"
<bullgard4_> Why does bug #610899 show a traffic sign "No entrance" next to Subscribers > <my name> ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610899 in telepathy-gabble (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "file transfer Empathy 2.30.2 reports: "Error receiving <his_filename> from <his_nick>" (affects: 2) (heat: 89)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610899
<micahg> bullgard4_: I don't see that
<bullgard4_> micahg: Thank you for your information. So I will log out, restart Firefox and log in to see what will happen then.
<bullgard4_> micahg: Now the traffic sign "No entrance" has disappered. --  Thank you.
<micahg> bullgard4_: np
<Spyzer> hi all
<Spyzer>  i am trying to use valgrind for profiling "inkscape". But when i fire a command it ends in segmentation fault with valgrind, although the command runs fine without profiling ??
<Spyzer> http://pastebin.ca/1938797
<Spyzer> here is the scenario
<Spyzer> if anyone may help me??
<penguin42> Spyzer: It's not too unusual for stuff to break under valgrind
<penguin42> hmm is he still here, I don't see a leave message but he's not on the list anymore
<G> penguin42: hey, had you seen my updates on the qemu SDL bug you reported?
<penguin42> G: Yeh, I'm not sure what to do about it, the vnc front end is also screwed
<G> penguin42: yeah, I tagged it w/ regression but I haven't seen anything more on it
<penguin42> G: For you does it just refuse to work or does it take out X ?
<G> penguin42: it kills X completely in certain situations
<penguin42> nod
<G> penguin42: in virt manager it's fine, but a PITA, outside it kills X
<penguin42> G: It feels like it's trying to do full screen or something like that, but I've never attacked SDL to know
<G> penguin42: my thought it something to do w/ Framebuffer, but I dont know enough about X
<penguin42> nod
<G> & the only people I know that are familar w/ X or all Fedora guys :)
<G> penguin42: actually hold on I'm going to try it under Fedora
<penguin42> G: Thing is I don't know if it's qemu/kvm or SDL that's broke
<G> penguin42: I don't think SDL is broken, Dosbox which uses SDL started fine
<penguin42> hmm ok
<G> so either KVM is starting SDL wrong, or there is something wrong w/ X
<G> penguin42: if I can reproduce it under Fedora though I might be able to get some upstream traction on the issue
<penguin42> G: I doubt it's X
<G> penguin42: if you look at my strace's it's doing some weird stuff w/ the framebuffer devices
<penguin42> hang on, let me have a look
<penguin42> G: Hmm yeh I see, I mean that's ignoring X completely and attacking the frame buffer itself
<G> penguin42: just makes me feel that there is something fishy going on
 * penguin42 adds a Nomination for Maverick
<G> penguin42: to be honest I think the priority should be slightly higher on the bug too
<penguin42> G: Yeh I agree, making X disappear is not nice
<penguin42> G: My vnc one is bug 619559
<ubot2> penguin42: Bug 619559 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/619559 is private
<penguin42> no it isn't
<penguin42> bug 619559
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619559 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "virt-manager.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyEval_EvalFrameEx() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619559
<penguin42> better
<penguin42> G: I can get the VNC frontend to die just by going through the Maverick Beta
<G> penguin42: ha!  SDL bug on Fedora as well
<penguin42> Ooh, consistency!
<G> I know some people at Red Hat that work on that sorta stuff so I might see if they know much on Monday :)
<penguin42> actually, I was going to ask you about Harvest
<G> penguin42: oh yeah?
<penguin42> I kind of read the intro as a thing for following low-hanging but haven't dug any more - what's the idea?
<G> penguin42: pretty much that :)
<penguin42> is it a system for doing it, a particular web page I can sign up to or something else?
<G> I haven't seen anyway to say "I am doing this" although you can use the comments feature to say that
<penguin42> how is it different in principal to 100-paper-cuts ?
<G> penguin42: my understanding (and really I'm not the best person to speak to about this) is that it's more for the "There is work needed here, it's non essential but can keep people sane" papercuts are more about bugs that are causing people issues and have easy fixes
<G> penguin42: but I think they overlap (in a good way)
<penguin42> G: I ask because I don't actually spend long enough doing anything big but I can sometimes pick up a bug for a few hours at a weekend, so the short ones are best
<somethinginteres> my sound card that wasn't working in Lucid due to a kernel regression bug is now working in maverick but the last few days it has been muted on boot until I unmute it. What command should should I ran to generate a good report on this?
<penguin42> somethinginteres: Yeh lots of people have seen that
<somethinginteres> penguin42: oh, ok. Do you know of any bug that I could subscribe to related to this?
<penguin42> I know there is one, I'm not sure of the number
<somethinginteres> penguin42: no worries, thanks
<nanomad> hi
<nanomad> is there a way I can help triage bug #503041
<nanomad> ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 503041 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Mouse lags while moving it and clicking any keys (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503041
<charlie-tca> nanomad: that is already triaged
<nanomad> ops, sorry didn't see that
<nanomad> any way I can help
<nanomad> ?
<charlie-tca> not unless you can write a patch to fix it
<nanomad> got it
<chrisccoulson> would anybody be interested in writing a bug pattern for bug 627879? :)
<nanomad> I was going to see if any of the xorg patches between lucid and maverick caused that, but X takes a while to build
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627879 in apt (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "package ubufox (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: no package named `ubufox' is installed, cannot configure (affects: 25) (dups: 10) (heat: 450)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627879
<abhijit> hello
<samwho> Anyone home? :)
<BUGabundo> no
<samwho> :(
<samwho> Bad times.
<trinikrono> o.o
<hggdh> one has to wonder...
<trinikrono> hey hggdh you working today?
<hggdh> trinikrono: against my will... ;-)
<trinikrono> nice
<trinikrono> i have bugs that were erm, bugging me
<kklimonda> don't we all? :)
<hggdh> guess so :-(
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> my internet is really slow today
<trinikrono> hggdh:  i believe this bug 601661 should be closed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601661 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Printing from flash doesn't find printers do to to strict apparmor rules (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601661
<trinikrono> erm
<micahg> ubot2: seems to be ill today
<ubot2> micahg: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trinikrono> that does not look like it
<trinikrono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/601661
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601661 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu installs & reboots, but after system upgrade, boot fails. (affects: 2) (heat: 62)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hggdh> trinikrono: seems like it can be closed, yes
<Dink> Hello, currently using latest updates on maverick on acer netbook. Whenever I use gnome-terminal I causes X to crash with "(EE) intel(0): Couldn't create pixmap for fbcon". Trying to find to see if this has been reported or not and am having difficulty.
<b_> Hi, all. Wondering where I might check to find info/help with less responsive touchpad after installing ubuntu on a gateway laptop.
<micahg> b_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<b_> Thank you much!
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-05
<dwg> yes
<evfool> can anyone take a look at bug #839464 and bug #829635 ... its about a GLib call crashing the apps, but for one bug it's because it has 2 params instead of 1, and the other crashes because it has 1 param instead of 2
<evfool> bug 839464 and bug 829635 anyone?
<afeder> Anyone here with network-manager expertise?
<afeder> Can someone please help me with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/826260
<afeder> join #ubuntu-devel
<afeder> (oops)
<steemed> Anyone want to triage or fix this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/841569
<taggerdoodles> steemed: st33med?
<steemed> paultag: !
<steemed> Yes! :D
<paultag> steemed: :) How's College, man?
<paultag> steemed: I'll triage that bug
<steemed> OK. Facing depression and such. Uphill battle.
<paultag> steemed: ♥
<steemed> paultag: <3
<paultag> steemed: I can't reproduce here - how exactly do you get the menu that fails?
<steemed> paultag: it's in oneric
<paultag> I used 323 and it attempted to connect to `323'
<paultag> steemed: Ah, OK
<paultag> steemed: was this present on natty?
<steemed> No
<paultag> OK, righto
<paultag> steemed: regression-potential/triaged/low
<paultag> this won't affect most people, I think
<paultag> steemed: Have time for a PM?
<steemed> Sure
<steemed> paultag: yes
<darkcharl> hello
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-06
<valorin> Can someone give this bug some loving? It's really annoying and I'd like to get it seen by the right people: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/834248
<valorin> It's been present since Natty: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/755842
<micahg> valorin: that's the upstream unity project, we don't deal with that here.  #ayatana would be the place to ask
<valorin> Cool, thanks :)
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> how is it called the package in Ubuntu that contains the installer?
<jtaylor> ubiquity
<Andy80> thanks
<htorque> hi all! should i set an expired bug to "invalid" if it's no longer reproducible?
<htorque> bug 805808
<htorque> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/805808
<nigelb> pedro_: Heya!
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: could you peek at bug 840094?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: it's correct, when "install xubuntu" is chosen from the menu. I haven't tried with Ubuntu, and don't know if it is the same
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: so confirmed then?
<charlie-tca> Yeah, confirmed
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I need to reapply to control someday :P
<bdmurray> yofel: around?
<yofel> bdmurray: yes, but need to go in a minute
<bdmurray> yofel: do you know what provides kpushbutton?
<bdmurray> bug 815645
<yofel> KPushButton should be from kdelibs (I think)
<yofel> kde4libs as package
<bdmurray> okay thanks
<andersk_> Can someone set bug 824255 to importance High (network-manager-openconnect doesn’t work at all in oneiric)?
<pabelanger> Afternoon... I was hoping to get some help triaging a backport request: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports/+bug/638213
<micahg> pabelanger: you want #ubuntu-motu for that
<pabelanger> micahg: thank up
<pabelanger> err
<pabelanger> thank you
<micahg> pabelanger: backports is run by the devs as a separate project
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: Can i upload any corrections directly to ubuntu-bugpatterns in launchpad?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: Yes as a member of bug control you could however, I'd prefer you setup a merge proposal first.
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: thats how I will go about it then.  The "propose for merging" link?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: yes after pushing to ~redsingularity then propose for merge
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: I assume I will need to register a ssh key then?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: probably... its been a long time since I did that ;-)
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: ok doing that now.  Thanks.
<ashams> Hello guys, I need your opinion here
<ashams> In this wiki page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status?highlight=%28Upstream%20bug%20task:%20a%20release%20tarball%20was%20announced%20and%20is%20publicly%20available%29
<ashams> The phrase "Upstream bug task: a release tarball was announced and is publicly available"
<ashams> is listed under "Fix Released"
<ashams> I think it should be listed under "Fix Committed
<bdmurray> ashams: then what would be Fix Released for the upstream bug task?
<ashams> because an upstream dev has announced a tarball somewhere, doesn't mean that Ubuntu users can use it immediately
<ashams> It's not clear to me
<greg-g> ashams: that is why there is a difference between an upstream task and an ubuntu task
<ashams> greg-g, would you explain a bit further
<greg-g> You know when there is a link in LP to the upstream bug? WHen that is fixed upstream, then that task goes to "Fix Released" even if Ubuntu users never see it.
<greg-g> There Ubuntu task is still at Triaged until the fix is uploaded to the Ubuntu servers
<ashams> that what I'm asking for
<greg-g> ashams: bascially, the first you you need to understand is that each bug can have multiple "tasks" Each one is for a different group. One is usually for Ubuntu (but not always), one can be for upstream, one for another distribution, etc
<greg-g> So, each bug can have multiple states, depending on which perspective you are currently taking: Ubuntu or the upstream projects (eg: Rhythmbox)
<greg-g> For Rhythmbox, the bug is Fix Released when they release a tarball, their work is done
<ashams> yes
<greg-g> for Ubuntu, it is still "Triaged" until that fix is merged into Ubuntu version
<greg-g> does that help?
<ashams> greg-g, yeah, but it's not uploaded to an ubuntu repo yet!
<greg-g> ashams: right, which is why ther eare two DIFFERENT tasks
 * micahg thought we made that clear on the status page a while back///
<greg-g> an example might be helpful here
<greg-g> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/665168
<ashams> greg-g, thanks
<micahg> or maybe a definition of Ubuntu task vs upstream task
<greg-g> this is a complex one, but it has the needed parts
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: what did you mean by "push to RedSingularity"?  How can I do that in launchpad?
<paultag> ohai RedSingularity
<RedSingularity> paultag: ohhh look at that!
<RedSingularity> paultag: pm me
<greg-g> ashams: there are two main "tasks" there, one called "Rhythmbox" and the other "Rhythmbox (Ubuntu)" (the 3 ubuntu distro names are all subtasks of the "Rhythmbox (Ubuntu)" task)
<greg-g> see how the top one doesn't say "(Ubuntu)"? And notice how it has a link to the upstream bug report?
<ashams> greg-g, yeah \o/
<ashams> greg-g, I got it, Thank you
<greg-g> So, that bug is in Rhytmbox, software not written by Ubuntu developers but by the good people in GNOME. When they fix the bug, their bug is rightly marked as Fix Released, and thus, the ......
<greg-g> awesome
<ashams> Oh! finally I understood
<greg-g> you're welcome
<ashams> greg-g, Thank you very much :D
<greg-g> :) no worries
<bdmurray> greg-g: thanks
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: something like bzr push lp:~redsingularity/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns/my-new-pattern
<greg-g> bdmurray: no problem man :) What I haven't been contributing in actually triage work lately I like to give back in knowledge every now and then ;)
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: I downloaded the whole bugpatterns.xml file.  Should I make the edit to that file and upload the whole thing to my branch?  I made an addition to software-properties.
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: just not sure if I am supposed to make the edit to the whole .xml file....
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: yes it should be to the whole xml file
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: And do you suggest I make a comment (bzr commit -m) as to what I changed in it?
<jtaylor> yes always document your changes, bzr commit will open a text editor for you
<RedSingularity> jtaylor: thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-07
<pedro_> does anybody knows what's the mirror used for Maverick ARM port?
<ogra_> pedro_, you should have asked in #ubuntu-arm ... i dont monitor this channel very often :) ... its ports.ubuntu.com, but maverick is EOL
<ogra_> oh, no, it isnt, ignore me ...
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've run into bug 844103
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 844103 in gdm (Ubuntu) "/sbin not in $PATH (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844103
<pedro_> bdmurray, why you're not using lightdm? :-P
<bdmurray> pedro_: because I wanted to ensure that gdm was getting tested! ;-)
<pedro_> heh :-P
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-08
<phenom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/579069
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579069 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Unplugging AC power reports critical battery / auto-suspend; battery is actually full (dup-of: 531190)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531190 in upower (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "upower (devkit-power) reporting bad data when AC cable is unplugged (affects: 127) (dups: 29) (heat: 592)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<phenom> That bug was posted over a year ago, are we to expect any resolution?
<bkerensa> Bug #801182 <-- Potential Wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801182 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "should use GTK3 (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801182
<octoquad> Hi Everyone!
<octoquad> I'm getting a 403 Forbidden error for the following mirror: http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/telepathy-indicator/telepathy-indicator_0.0.6-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<wagafo> In Bug 842608 I get the following reply from the OP: 'I have tried but something went wrong the first time, and now I keep getting "No additional information collected" from apport-collect. Please advice'. What would be a sensible answer to give?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 842608 in ubuntu "fn+F3 only disables Touchpad, no toggle. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842608
<wagafo> In Bug 842608 I get the following reply from the OP: 'I have tried but something went wrong the first time, and now I keep getting "No additional information collected" from apport-collect. Please advice'. What would be a sensible answer to give?	
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 842608 in linux (Ubuntu) "fn+F3 only disables Touchpad, no toggle. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842608
<rextsai> fix fix fix
<seb128> wagafo, that seems a gnome-settings-daemon issue than got fixed in upstream git this week
<seb128> wagafo, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=1d29d29ae96b95512e2fea9221cfe87676b3addc
<wagafo> Thanks seb128
* pedro_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Today is a Bug Day! http://bit.ly/roXLsG Join us! Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 8/11/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<pedro_> remember folks that we're having a bug day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110908 there's still a bunch of bugs waiting to be triaged !
<bdmurray> pedro_: you typo'ed your last bug pattern bug number I think you want bug 828850
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 828850 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): com.ubuntu.SoftwareProperties.PermissionDeniedByPolicy: com.ubuntu.softwareproperties.applychanges (affects: 13) (dups: 14) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828850
<pedro_> ooh that's correct i was about to ask you why it didn't work :-P
<bdmurray> pedro_: it did say "Not modifying correct"?  Maybe that should be more verbose
<pedro_> bdmurray, yeah it said that
<bdmurray> pedro_: what day is it?
<pedro_> bdmurray, today? its a Bug Day! :-P
<pedro_> bdmurray, btw don't we have a bugsquad meeting today?
<bdmurray> \o/ bug day!
<pedro_> "Next Bug Squad Team Meeting, Thursday, September 8th, 2011, 17:00 UTC, #ubuntu-meeting - (details)."
<pedro_> oops
<pedro_> i blame hggdh
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Today is a Bug Day! http://bit.ly/roXLsG Join us! Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 9/8/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
 * hggdh accepts the blame
<hggdh> and then immediately I blame pedro_
<bdmurray> you two sound like my kids
<pedro_> lol
 * pedro_ -> lunch
<hggdh> heh
<bdmurray> Anybody else seeing questionable work by czchen? bug 837840
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 837840 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837840
<sergio91pt> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/841691
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 841691 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad does not work at all (Samsung P530, ubuntu 11.04) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bdmurray> sergio91pt: hrm thanks
<bdmurray> pedro_: bug 835608 is fixed right?  I don't see the 2nd one anymore
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 835608 in ubuntu "Strange duplicate battery indicator clone (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835608
 * pedro_ looking
<pedro_> wagafo, is that still an issue for you? i don't see it in my laptop
<pedro_> wagafo, you commented on it that's why i'm asking :-)
<pedro_> wagafo, btw congrats on your amazing work (re bug day) :-)
<wagafo> pedro_ I don't either but now my battery indicator shows red telling me that there are two batteries, one not present, while I only have one.
<pedro_> wagafo, mind to try in a new user profile ? or the guest session?
<wagafo> pedro_ I'll do
<bdmurray> wells thats a very different bug so this one can be fix released! ;-)
<pedro_> wagafo, thanks a bunch
<pedro_> lol
<pedro_> ALERT - ALERT : Bugsquad Meeting at #ubuntu-meeting in ~5 mins!
<wagafo> pedro_ thanks for the congrat
<pedro_> i should use 'FIRE' next time
<mortal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/844892 my bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 844892 in xorg (Ubuntu) "No mouse (touchpad & nipple) after installation, usb mouse works (thinkpad t43/p) [oneiric beta-1] (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<wagafo> pedro_ but 844669 is the one on my red battery indicator
<wagafo> pedro_ I mean bug 844669
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 844669 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Indicator-power shows two batteries but I have only one (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844669
<wagafo> pedro_ It also shows a red battery indicator and two batteries in the guest session
<mortal> will my mouse bug be fixed before release?
<pedro_> FIRE --- Bugsquad Meeting at #ubuntu-meeting in like... NOW! --- FIRE
<sergio91pt> Whats the procedure for reports about more than 1 bug? Invalid?
<sergio91pt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/841158
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 841158 in ubuntu "Banshee and Rhythmbox both crash immediately after start (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> sergio91pt, in this case yes, and please ask the reporter to file those with apport so we can have a good backtrace
<pedro_> sergio91pt, for banshee , a banshee debug log would be nice to have as well: ask they to run it with : banshee --debug &> banshee-debug.txt
<pedro_> sergio91pt, thanks for the work :-)
<sergio91pt> pedro_  sure
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Today is a Bug Day! http://bit.ly/roXLsG Join us! Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 10/13/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<bdmurray> pedro_: awesomeness - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/685457/
<pedro_> oh that's really sexy ;-)
<bdmurray> That was my first test of multiple patterns being added
<bdmurray> pedro_: I wonder if these feature freeze exception bugs should come off the hug day list
<pedro_> mm weird i'm getting some timeouts with a new mouse i got
<pedro_> bdmurray, yeah those should be removed
 * pedro_ looking at the list
<pedro_> bdmurray, do you know if they are using an special tag? like ffe or something?
<pedro_> didn't find anything for that
<bdmurray> pedro_: no its erratic usage in the title afaict
<pedro_> i've been 'blacklisting' the needs-packaging bugs based on the tag but couldn't find anything for ffe
<pedro_> ah.. well manual check then
<bdmurray> FFe, FFE, Feature Freeze Exception, fEaTuRe fReEzE EXCEPTION
<bdmurray> pedro_: if 'ffe' in title.lower() or 'freeze exception' in title.lower() maybe?
<micahg> pedro_: maybe just check for ubuntu-release subscribed
<bdmurray> well ' ffe '
<pedro_> "[20072.717893] usbhid 2-1:1.1: couldn't find an input interrupt endpoint" <- does that ring a bell to anybody?
<pedro_> that message appears here when getting the timeout on the mouse
<pedro_> micahg, bdmurray will use both
<nigelb> hey pedro_ :)
<nigelb> pedro_: Noticed anything new in LP on bugs with patches lately? ;)
<pedro_> hello nigelb! how are you?
<nigelb> pretty good! :)
<pedro_> mm not really
<pedro_> wagafo, battery bug 833397
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 833397 in unity-2d (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 6 other projects) "indicator power displayed twice on panel (affects: 8) (dups: 3) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833397
 * pedro_ checking bugs with patches
<nigelb> Look at the comment where the patch name, and the link to patch is mentioned :)
<wagafo> pedro_ we should duplicate the other one, right?
<pedro_> nigelb, like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/453747/comments/5 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453747 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Wrong folder size on folder in smb shares (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 4)" [Low,Triaged]
<pedro_> wagafo, yes please
<nigelb> pedro_: yup. You can no edit the patch right there!
<nigelb> *now
<pedro_> aah that's cool , no need to go to the list :-)
<bdmurray> pedro_: there are also some Launchpad bugs on the list e.g. bug 614154
<nigelb> Yep!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 614154 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Add a 'group by xxx' feature to the bugs view (affects: 2) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614154
<pedro_> nigelb, did you wrote that?
<nigelb> pedro_: YES! :)
<bdmurray> nigelb: awesome!
<pedro_> nigelb, you've been tweeting about some launchpad hacking lately
<pedro_> nigelb, great! congrats :-)
<nigelb> bdmurray / pedro_: I'm fixing a lot of stuff that's easy and irritated me when I was doing triage :)
<bdmurray> bug 830404 is clearly an opinion
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 830404 in ubuntu "Proposed removal of GNOME Classic desktop would be a serious usability and accessibility regression (affects: 2) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830404
<charlie-tca> Seems a bit late, too. Since gnome3 doesn't allow such an option...
<wagafo>  pedro_ seeing the two battery indicators again after fully updating, but now not seeing the red battery indicator and "not present" not existing second battery. It may be related to the systray, or may be the second indicator is hiding the systray, I have everything whitelisted but I can see any of the old indicators.
<charlie-tca> And, of course, it gets confirmed automatically now?
<wagafo> pedro_ I mean , "I cannot see any of the old indicators"
<pedro_> wagafo, would be nice if you can add that info to the report as well, so the maintainers can know what else is broken there
<pedro_> bdmurray, charlie-tca, they can install gnome-session-fallback if don't want to use Unity/Gnome Shell, but yes Opinion/Invalid/Won'tFix ;-)
<hggdh> pedro_: will this be in the release notes?
<nigelb> bdmurray: Nice work on the bzr plugin :)
<bdmurray> nigelb: thanks
<bkerensa> pedro_ gnome-fallback is still not as nice as gnome2
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-09
<trinikrono> hggdh ping
<hggdh> trinikrono: pong
<trinikrono> hggdh i wanted to speak to you about the mentorship programme if you have a minute
 * benonsoftware for some reason forgot the bug day :(
<hggdh> trinikrono: I am back :-)
<benonsoftware> Hi
<hggdh> hello benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> I completly forgot about yestordays Bug Day :(
<hggdh> you can still go and get them
<benonsoftware> :)
<Yvonne1> hi there
<Yvonne1> Someone here who can help me upgrading ubuntu 9.04 to nwest?
<hggdh> Yvonne1: please try #ubuntu, or #ubuntu-beginners -- this channel is for triaging help
<Yvonne1> if the computer wont upgrade nmw.. i thought it was a bug then..
<bdmurray> pedro_: have you noticed that you need to escape () in the Traceback part of a pattern but not in OriginalTitle ?
<pedro_> bdmurray, yeah , why is that?
<bdmurray> pedro_: probably a bug in apport
<pedro_> bdmurray, I also need to escape in things like AssertionMessage
<pedro_> i think that in the only part where that is not needed is on *Title
<bdmurray> iirc OriginalTitle was added later so maybe that code path is different
<bdmurray> I'll look into it
<pedro_> awesome , thanks
<bdmurray> pedro_: bug 845730
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845730 in apport (Ubuntu) "TItle and OriginalTitle field of bugpatterns behaves oddly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845730
<bdmurray> pedro_: Since both work I think the right thing to do is escape them in the *Title as not having to escape them is wrong and might mean the pattern won't work
<pedro_> bdmurray, yes, will start to escape those in new patterns and update the others
<bdmurray> bug 844035 is kind of funny
<bdmurray> dash is not *the* dash
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-10
<duanedesign> 14
<greg-g> 12
<ssam> please could someone renew my ubuntu-bugcontrol membership. my launchpad page is https://launchpad.net/~samtygier
<korrawit> Hello. I've found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/617264 is already fixed in 3.3.2 (from upstream comment and my test)
<korrawit> But bug status of "libreoffice (ubuntu)" is just triaged.
<korrawit> Can I set the status to "fix released"?
<trinikrono> korrawit: normally i see the launchpad janitor does that :)
<trinikrono> once it has the upstream tracker like you do
<korrawit> trinikrono: Thanks! but I think the janitor missed this bug, maybe because there's no changelog mentioning this bug ...
<trinikrono> korrawit: is it fixed in oneiric?
<korrawit> trinikrono: maybe yes, (I didn't test yet) because oneiric have version 3.4.2
<trinikrono> well i think we should test it in oneiric first
<trinikrono> since they said it is fixed in 3.4?
<korrawit> trinikrono: from upstream, they said it will be in 3.4 and 3.3.2
<korrawit> trinikrono: natty currently already have 3.3.3 ...
<trinikrono> korrawit: is it working in natty?
<korrawit> trinikrono: sorry, but I don't have natty to test, I just looking at https://launchpad.net/df-libreoffice/+packages
<trinikrono> korrawit: i was looking at the changelog here http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/libr/libreoffice/libreoffice_3.4.2-2ubuntu3/changelog
<korrawit> trinikrono: FYI, I only tested 3.3.2 in maverick and it works fine
<korrawit> trinikrono: and that changelog doesn't mention lp#617264
<trinikrono> well i am looking and i have not seen it as yet
<trinikrono> korrawit: you see in the upstream tracker how it is linked to another bug report
<trinikrono> this one https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31939
<korrawit> trinikrono: yep
<korrawit> trinikrono: excuse me, but what exactly the problems here? we need some tests, right?
<trinikrono> i am just trying to find where in the changelog this is fixed
<trinikrono> i believe if you say it is fix release we need to know where
<trinikrono> korrawit: well this bug only affects people in lucid come back right?
<korrawit> trinikrono: what it means by "lucid come back"?
<trinikrono> i mean lucid and karmic etc
<trinikrono> i think the safest thing you can do is to put a comment on the bug report, since it already has someone from bug control (penalvch) working on it, say how you tested it in maverick and it works
<trinikrono> korrawit: what do you think
<trinikrono> i see it also has a bug in open office also
<korrawit> trinikrono: Aha! I found the changelog, it's in the mailing list http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/LibreOffice-3-3-2-Release-Candidate-1-available-tp2663041p2663041.html
<korrawit> trinikrono: it mentions freedesktop bug 31939
<korrawit> trinikrono: for your question "lucid and karmic etc", I don't have that ubuntu release to test
<trinikrono> penalvch: ping :D
<korrawit> trinikrono: but I conclude that if they have libreoffice >= 3.3.2 or >= 3.4 it should be fine
<trinikrono> korrawit: you see i dont believe once a bug is already triaged if we should change the status to something else
<trinikrono> i would of asked penalvch first
<korrawit> trinikrono: OK, but I'll be back in an hour. Thanks very much :D
<korrawit> trinikrono: I've just commented on it, but refresh to see penalvch beats me to it. Anyway, thanks again!
<trinikrono> roger
<hggdh> trinikrono: you were looking for me, right?
 * hggdh goes walking the dogs
<bullgard4> To produce backtraces during a LIbreOffice crash is it enough to install additionally the package  libreoffice-dbg?
<hggdh> bullgard4: probably not. You will also need the run-time auxiliary libraries, at least
<hggdh> bullgard4: probably easier to have apport write  a crash, and then use apport-retrace to get the stacktrace/run gdb
<bullgard4> hggdh: "to have apport write a crash" --  I do not understand you well. I thought that apport is a passive tool which photographs a state of the computer after an error has occured. Can you elaborate.
<hggdh> bullgard4: if apport is active (seel /etc/default/apport), then when a crash happens, apport saves data to /var/crash/<whatever>
<bullgard4> Ah!
<hggdh> and proposes to process the crash and upload it to LP
<hggdh> so... you use it, up to it asking to open a bug. At this point you cancel apport, and run apport-retrace
<hggdh> apport is not so much a passive tool as a reactive tool (for crashes)
<bullgard4> How can I find out what the run-time auxiliary libraries are for LibreOffice?
<hggdh> well... you can run 'apt-cache rdepends <libreoffice package name>'
<hggdh> get some pencils and a lot of paper
<bullgard4> hggdh: Thank you very much for your ample help.
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-11
<shaunlewis> I'm lookin to triage my first bug. I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/842459. I'm tempted to comment with the stock response for debugging ACPI, given at  ps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Debugging_ACPI . Would that be the correct action to take?
<shaunlewis> I'll go ahead and do it. I would be greatful if someone would check after and correct any mistake I might make
<softexpert> hello everyone! does someone know if this is the right place to ask about network-manager-openvpn ?
<JoshuaL> Hello, under 11.10 my magic trackpad stopped working, it does not connect anymore. what pakage do i need to report this bug to? It is using bluetooth to connect]
<elleuca> could please someone take a look on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/846916
<trinikrono> is anyone good at debugging totem? i have a bug 846367
<trinikrono> lol?
<trinikrono> ubot not working
<trinikrono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/846367
<penguin42> does anyone have access to MS Word or wordviewer to verifier that what I think is a LibreOffice bug, is ?
<shaunlewis> I have word viewer via wine, if that'll help
<penguin42> shaunlewis: I guess so - see: http://lhc-commissioning.web.cern.ch/lhc-commissioning/news-2011/presentations/week35/110905_TS_Summary.pptx
<penguin42> shaunlewis: On LO there is a vertical stripe of mashed text on the 1st slide
<penguin42> actually, all the slides
<shaunlewis> I only have the word viewer. I'll need the powerpoint one for that
<penguin42> ah, sorry
<shaunlewis> Bear with, I'll see if I can install one
<penguin42> Those LHC progress docs often show up LO bugs; I only understand bits of them but they're interesting reading
<shaunlewis> I can confirm the vertical text in LO, but it refuses to open at all in MS Office PowerPoint Viewer 2003
<penguin42> haha ok - thanks for trying
<penguin42> I think I'll file the bug anyway, there is no way that can be right
<jtaylor> typing öö crashes command-not-found
<jtaylor> can someone reproduce?
<htorque> yes
<htorque> jtaylor: got a bug report to confirm?
<jtaylor> no, will file soon
<jtaylor> strange that one gets no backtrace
<htorque> also crashing on °µ§´
<htorque> might be easier for people to test that äöüß
<htorque> *than
<jtaylor> some python unicode issue, probably the same as softwarecenter etc gets
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-03
<MOSHU> Hi! I have some problems after upgrading Ubuntu from 10.04 to 12.04..... One is upgraded MySQL 5.5 (from 5.1) didn't start.... Can anyone help me, please?
<dlentz> MOSHU, please use #ubuntu for support
<MOSHU> Why? It's an apparmor upgrade bug
<MOSHU> Anyway... The bug is reported since april, so.... sleep well, guys.
<lotuspsychje> i have this bug thats been unsolved for years now, and affects many users in different forms..can i paste this here?
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 556782 in linux "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [Critical,Confirmed]
<paul_> Having bug issue with Display on a new Samsung laptop. It revolves around the brightness changing on the Display.
<TheLordOfTime> if a bug being filed is a regression between oneiric and precise, should it be tagged `regression`?
<TheLordOfTime> (or precise and quantal, or other such regressions that only show up between releases)
<brendand> regression-release (i believe)
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: regression-release with a task added
<micahg> and the release the regression is in as a tag as well
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  ah, i see.
<TheLordOfTime> well, considering the bug that *is* a regression between oneiric and precise is already awaiting SRU team approval, i don't think that'd be necessary, but now i know what to do :P
<cousteau> bug #919899 is marked as a duplicate of bug #961741 but I think it shouldn't; could someone confirm this?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 919899 in console-setup "Compose sequence apostrophe+c produces a cedilla instead of acute (dup-of: 961741)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919899
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 961741 in unity "REGRESSION: can't type characters with accent (dead keys)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961741
<cousteau> first one is about a compose sequence printing a different character than it used to;  2nd one is about dead keys not working on Dash
<cousteau> hmm...  I just clicked "Remove duplicate link" and the duplicate notice just disappeared.  Is it that easy to remove duplicate notices?
<mapreri> cousteau: yep, it is so easy :) LP is for lazy people :)
<cousteau> wouldn't that lead to dupe/undupe wars?
<cousteau> user A thinks bug is a duplicate and marks it, user B thinks it isn't and unmarks it, user A considers B didn't understand the problem and marks it, user B is "what's A doing??" and unmarks it, etc
<mapreri> cousteau: we hope users wil follow the CoC also if they don't sign it
<cousteau> (which reminds me, maybe I should sign it...)
<cousteau> ok, thanks for the help  :)
<Logan_> Can somebody please make Bug 1044429 public, assuming that it doesn't contain any private information?
<jibel> Logan_, done
<Logan_> jibel: Thanks. :)
<phillw> hi, any staffers in from ubuntu bugs?
<phillw> I have a complaint from QA that I'd like resolvng,
<hggdh_> phillw: try it -- perhaps we can help
<phillw> hggdh_: one of the testers has complained that his bug report has been marked as a dupe to a private bug report. This means he can not access it to update it. This is not a wise step to do for a ubuntu tester. It does cause them to raise a complaint with me & my having to come here.,
<jtaylor> which bug?
<hggdh_> well, this can indeed happen. But instead of a complaint, they could have pointed it out. When this happens, we look at the bug, and decide if there is private data justifying keeping the bug private
<phillw> jtaylor: hggdh_https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1024202
<ubot2`> phillw: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa2d980c> bug 1024202 not found
<hggdh_> but, as jtaylor pointed out, we need the bug number
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1041007
<ubot2`> phillw: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa2d980c> bug 1041007 not found
<phillw> they have been marked private
<hggdh_> stacktrace bugs are born private
<hggdh> but, for apport, I doubt there will be private data. The stacktrace does not have it
<phillw> I've asked the tester to attend
<hggdh> I marked it public
<hggdh> but, ideally, they should point out the bug is private here. It will happen, and it will still happen, at least for a while
<phillw> hi guys, can you please explain in simple language to nm_geo and myself why he cannot access his own bug report?
<hggdh> oops
<nm_geo> yes please
<hggdh> his *own* bug report he certainly can
<nm_geo> no the private that mine was dupped too
<hggdh> somebody else's bug report -- like a bug _yours_ was dupped against -- is a completely different thing
<hggdh> nm_geo: OK. Here's what happens:
<nm_geo> I do understand that
<jtaylor> it was automatically dupped
<nm_geo> That is what I thought
<hggdh> when a stacktrace bug is opened (an apport bug, specifically), this bug is opened private. Apport then goes, and GDBs it, and prints out a nice formatted stacktrace
<phillw> and how do you dupe a public bug into private so he can no longer access it? I guess we have to come here and ask you guys?
<hggdh> the problem is there *may* be private data being shown on the output of 'thread apply all bt full'
<nm_geo> That is why I test using test as a password
<hggdh> so apport leaves the bug private, pending someone with crash access to look and release
<hggdh> nm_geo: it is good you test with throw-away private data. But not all bugs are from tests, some are from real usage :-)
<nm_geo> Well I decide to Public mine hoping it would help but then it got dupped
<jtaylor> you can remove the duplicate status
<hggdh> whenever that happens (a private bug, with dups against it), then the best option is to come in this channel, and ask for someone to look at it
<nm_geo> jtaylor: ok
<jtaylor> but its better to ping someone here to make the master bug public
<nm_geo> I will do that in the future if it appears to be needed bug Thank you guys
<hggdh> nm_geo: and this is what I did -- I went into the bug, and looked at the potentially-private areas, saw nothing critical, made it public
<hggdh> nm_geo: BTW, thank you for helping :-)
<nm_geo> Hey you guys are the ones that have the tough job I just try to find them
<TJ-> Whilst we're on the subject of bug reports going private I had a similar issue recently. I was actively working on a bug that I'd assigned to myself, I'd attached a debdiff patch and subscribed sponsors, and then next time I tried to get into the report to add my linked lp bazaar branch, the bug was no longer accessible. I'm a member of bug-control. It is/was bug #1008289
<hggdh> TJ-: I also get a message stating there is no such bug. Was it a security issue?
<TJ-> hggdh: It was apt sending a truncated token for auth to the private PPAs for purchased apps, so it could have become that I guess. I got no notification as a bug subscriber though
<hggdh> nm_geo: you would be amazed, then, to find out that *we* really appreciate your help. Really.
<nm_geo> Some day when phillw and Lubuntu get tired of me I might try on the bug-squad
<TJ-> hggdh: And as I was assigned to it last time I looked I was very confused for a while!
<hggdh> TJ-: this is indeed weird. Perhaps you should ping the folks at #ubuntu-hardened
<jtaylor> you could ask in -hardened
<hggdh> (cuz I also have no access to security bugs)
<TJ-> hggdh: Oh that's encouraging! If you think it's weird too :D
<hggdh> :-)
<jtaylor> if its no security issue then its probably a bug for #launchpad
<TJ-> hggdh: It would be nice if, at least, the bug owner and anyone assigned got a courtesy email telling them the big was being made secure and who to contact about it
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> TJ-: usually it is very difficult to re-bag the cat once it is out of the first bag
<TJ-> Oh I dunno... I'm a farmboy... never had any problems with that here :D
<hggdh> one can always try a larger bag, but still..
<phillw> hggdh: would you prefer me to update the QA area for this answer, or can you guys put it up on bug wiki?
 * hggdh now goes to bed, 44 hours up & running are starting to tell me I am not young anymore
<hggdh> phillw: if you could, yes, I would really appreciate
<hggdh> I am tired as hell
<jtaylor> I got to get to bed too, n8
<hggdh> heh
<phillw> hggdh: I'll catch you after we have sleep :)
<hggdh> phillw: tomorrow morning, US CDT time :-)
<phillw> I'm on 24:38 GMT / UTC
<TJ-> 44 hours is a slow train wreck! Get some sleep!!
<phillw> hggdh: remind me at phillw@ubuntu.com
<BHO1> I just installed Xbuntu yesterday.  Today I forgot to plug in my laptop and it died.  Ever since it died, my screen has been dim and i can not figure out how to brighten it.
<phillw> BHO1: join #xubuntu that is where the support team is
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-04
<BHO1> phillw thanks
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  ping
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: pong
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  seen the latest updates to the core/noncore discussion, courtesy of micah?
 * TheLordOfTime should ping brian, but assumes he's already reading it
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: no, not yet, just returned from holiday
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  ah, well hopefully you had a good holiday
<hggdh> not bad, really not bad at all. Unfortunately all done and gone
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> the Labor Day holiday here was bleh
<hggdh> some very good food, somve very good beer
<TheLordOfTime> parents decided to stop by and stay over two nights
<TheLordOfTime> so...
 * TheLordOfTime was not pleased
<hggdh> heh
<TheLordOfTime> i don't remember last night, though, perhaps it was the booze...
<TheLordOfTime> anyways...
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, i should brew coffee :/
<hggdh> I do remember yesterday: 11 hours flying home, getting to a dr due to a throat condition that turned out to be a consequence of a sinus infection, and trying to recover from both the flying and dr. Unsuccessfully.
<TheLordOfTime> ouch
<ikonia> can someone explain to me why this sort of bug is being allowed to exist in Launchpad ?
<ikonia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntutv/+bug/1001849
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1001849 in ubuntutv "There is no ISO image Yet" [Undecided,In progress]
<hggdh> well, this is not an UBuntu bug, it is a different project.
<hggdh> this is actually a problem for the project drivers to decide on
<malkauns> why does unity keep crashing!!?!?!
<hggdh> perhaps due to a bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-05
<malkauns> lol
<xtalmath> Hi, I am programming a graphics application in opengl, I recently upgraded to 12.04. Now all pure black pixels become transparent for _some_ kinds of graphics applications, for now I only see flash videos.
<xtalmath> I am running the proprietary nvidia driver.
<xtalmath> does the nvidia driver treat flash applications specially different from other applications?
<xtalmath> the operating system / driver should not permit flash to draw in other applications windows
<xtalmath> I would like to isolate the specific function calls that render to "whatever the name is" of the buffer that is drawn before/underneath applications whose black pixels are treated as transparent
<xtalmath> btw a while back I came here for vsync issues which I finally resolved, in case anyone care how I did so
<xtalmath> I am not entirely sure which of the following 2 steps solved it: installed gnome-session-fallback (everything was much lighter/faster,...), then sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-fallback
<xtalmath> which was step 1 then I did sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-composite, after wich tearing was gone...
<xtalmath> but both before and after these operations black was transparent for at least flash video's
<xtalmath> also, as I said I was programming in opengl, I did a quick test: drew a black background with a colored primitive on top. without flash it worked as expected. with flash video running the youtube video was visible where my application should display black.
<xtalmath> then I ran 2 instances (call them gl1 and gl2) of my application at the same time to see if gl1's primitive was visible in gl2's black area or vice versa, but only the youtube video showed through...
<xtalmath> => there is a specific buffer (I guess in Nvidia's driver or card) which can get rendered too, and all pure black on the final image of the traditional graphics stack is replaced with pixels from this specific buffer...
<xtalmath> so disabling flash to render to it or similar does not seem the right solution, the OS/driver combo should simply not allow one application to draw in anothers area...
<TheLordOfTime> hiya peoples.  anyone willing to try and confirm this?  LP Bug 1046150
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046150 in nginx "nginx segfaults when a try_files directive is used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046150
<TheLordOfTime> i've tried to confirm and cannot.
<dj_ryan> http://pastebin.com/4XxdNRS6
<dj_ryan> gnome-settings-daemon crashes when dmenu runs
<pathogenesis> test
<pathogenesis> hello
<pathogenesis> so what
<s9iper1> yes pathogenesis ?
<arudil> hi. does anyone know about a bug that mountpoints of external devices are not removed on shutdown?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-06
<smooth-texan> Can I get some love on bug 1041170?  Can it be set to medium/low (whichever is more appropriate, I think medium) and set to Triaged.  Thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041170 in empathy "Empathy main menu has random checkmarks" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041170
<hggdh> smooth-texan: I marked it Medium; it would be nice to check for a similar bug on Gnome upstream
<smooth-texan> hggdh: Thanks so much.  This may be a noob question, but what's the best way to go about testing the upstream version?
<hggdh> smooth-texan: actually, not testing yet -- just verifying, on http://bugs.gnome.org, if a similar bug has been opened there
<smooth-texan> Ah, I see, I'll do that thanks
<hggdh> smooth-texan: the reason for that is *most* of the times we prefer to have an upstream fix
<smooth-texan> hggdh: absolutely
<smooth-texan> hggdh: Is that why you didn't set it to triaged?
<hggdh> smooth-texan: if you do find a similar bug, we can discuss tomorrow how to set it in the bug (I am assuming you are in Texas, so we are both on the same TZ -- and state ;-)
<hggdh> smooth-texan: because we need an upstream bug to set it as triaged :-)
<smooth-texan> you getting ready to watch the cowboys? =)
<smooth-texan> hggdh:
<hggdh> oh darn, it starts today
<smooth-texan> in about 8 min
<hggdh> smooth-texan: Now I am :-) thanks for the heads up
 * hggdh over and out for the day
<smooth-texan> hggdh: ha, anytime thanks for the help
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-07
<dholbach> hey
<dholbach> jibel, salut - ça va?
<jibel> dholbach, gut, und selbst ?
<dholbach> oui ça va, merci :)
<jibel> dholbach, great, how can I help ?
<dholbach> jibel, what is the best way for somebody to get a bug task nomination looked at? should they ask on some mailing list?
<jibel> dholbach, good question
<jibel> dholbach, do you have a specific bug in mind or it is a general question ?
<jibel> dholbach, usually this channel
<dholbach> I'm asking because of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-sponsors/2012-September/025534.html
<jibel> dholbach, I see the problem, let me re-read the sru process
<dholbach> I'm happy to tell him that it was just bad luck
<jibel> dholbach, from the SRU process "Ask a bug supervisor to nominate for the appropriate Ubuntu releases (e. g. the current LTS and latest stable release), then subscribe the team ubuntu-sru to your bug report. "
<jibel> see also https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/140509
<jibel> dholbach, well, it's bad luck but there is definitely something to improve here to avoid losing nominations
<dholbach> ok, thanks
 * dholbach hugs jibel
<jibel> bdmurray, ^ your opinion is welcome
 * jibel hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> I'll nominate the bug he mentioned for precise
<mitya57> bdmurray: hi, your bot is doing something strange with needs-packaging bugs titles:
<mitya57> bug 1042799
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042799 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] [needs-packaging] Linux Process Explorer" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042799
<mitya57> bug 1031894 was another example, now fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1031894 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] yii framework" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031894
<bdmurray> jibel: perhaps the mailing list if there is no response here makes sense
<hggdh> yeah. But -sponsors also have people that can nominate, does it not?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I think the problem was that it wasn't showing up in any lists because it had no open bug tasks.
<bdmurray> hggdh: so you'd have to review the nomination list specifically
<hggdh> ah, OK. This can indeed be a bother
<bdmurray> mitya57: it modified that bug title because it was ' [needs-packaging'.  Notice the leading space.  I'll make the regex more lenient.
<mitya57> bdmurray: ah, ok
<bdmurray> mitya57: fixed - thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-08
<penguin42> come on lp, you can do it....
<penguin42> are c... no it can't
<hggdh> heh
 * penguin42 wishes debian bug 295888 would actually have got fixed (installer doens't distinguish between identical cards)
<ubot2> Debian bug 295888 in netcfg "Lists multiple NICs of same type the same way" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/295888
<penguin42> ooh, didn't know ubot2 was that smart
<smooth-texan> Howdy all.  Bug #1048002, should this be set to wishlist/triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048002 in gnome-control-center-signon ""Add account" button/option doesn't do anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048002
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> smooth-texan: Why do you say wishlist ? It looks like it's confusing and I'd probably agree
<smooth-texan> I'd say wishlist because it looks like the way the software was intended to function, it's more of a feature request
<smooth-texan> but then I'm new so...
<smooth-texan> penguin42:
<penguin42> smooth-texan: but wishlist is for a feature to be added; which isn't really what he's asking
<smooth-texan> penguin42: so what would you recommend to triage that bug?
<penguin42> smooth-texan: So there is 'opinion' for something where someone might not like how something is but it's an arguable point - or is it just actually a bug and it might be the way it was designed but it in reality it's confusing ?
<smooth-texan> penguin42: well, in my opinion it should be 'opinion'.  There is the whole list of accounts you can add in the right panes
<smooth-texan> i guess i could set it to low and confirmed/triaged and a dev could make the determination
<penguin42> smooth-texan: It's ok, I'll set it to opinion/tiraged
<smooth-texan> ok, thanks for the help.
<penguin42> gah
<penguin42> smooth-texan: No, I was wrong
<penguin42> smooth-texan: Sorry, opinion is another option like 'triaged' or 'invalid'
<smooth-texan> penguin42: yeah, i see on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status that opinion is considered closed, but people can still discuss it
<smooth-texan> so maybe it should be low/triaged?
<penguin42> smooth-texan: Yeh I think so,
<smooth-texan> penguin42: cool
<penguin42> smooth-texan: Done
<smooth-texan> penguin42: Thanks
<smooth-texan> penguin42: Bug #1048014 , Could you set that one to low/triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048014 in gnome-control-center-signon "Twitter integrates with Gwibber but doesn't show up when choosing Gwibber from the dropdown" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048014
<penguin42> done
<smooth-texan> penguin42: You're the man
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-09
<savio> thanks for approving my request
<hggdh> er, which request?
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> hello, bug peoples
<penguin42> hey
<hggdh> heyo
<exodus> Is anyone having the Gtk-Qt freeze issue?
<exodus> I need some help reporting this bug
<exodus> Would be great if someone was having any issues opening Apps that use Qt4 libs under Unity, which then freezes Xorg
<penguin42> does it free up a few seconds later?
<exodus> penguin42, well, not for me. At least not for 30 sec which is what I usually wait
<exodus> penguin42, I'm noticed that when it happens, I can press ctrl + alt + f1 like crazy, and at some point it will go to the vt1
<penguin42> exodus: ok, it's just I'm having frequent Unity crashes; it's restarting itself though
<exodus> I noticed that 1) Xorg is consuming 100% cpu
<exodus> One time it just restarted my Xorg
<exodus> and 2) the apps causing it are loading Qt4 libraries
<exodus> opening them in the console show a lot of GTK debug errors
<exodus> I'm currently testing Quantal to report bugs and such
<exodus> penguin42, are you in 12.10?
<penguin42> exodus: If it's killing X file a bug against xserver-xorg - the app should never be able to do that, irrespective of which lib it uses
<exodus> It doesn't actually kill Xorg, but it puts it at 100% cpu usage and makes the system unusable. I can barely ctrl-alt-f1 when the problem starts.
<exodus> But I see what you mean, the bug is with Xorg
<penguin42> hmm well X using 100% cpu could be a library/unity bug
<exodus> I was wondering if anyone is testing quantal so I can get some feedback
<penguin42> exodus: I'm mostly running quantal kde, but I've just installed a VM with unity
<Logan_> If there is a bug that could block release, who could I speak to so that the importance is bumped and someone from Canonical is looking at it?
<penguin42> Logan_: Bug-control members can set importance
<exodus> Logan_, anyone in the ubuntu bug squad control team
<penguin42> Logan_: I can do that - what's the bug?
<Logan_> Bug 1029648 specifically
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1029648 in gnome-control-center "Gnome System Settings -- User Account Crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029648
<Logan_> gnome-control-center goes crazy when trying to edit a username - the text gets really big, and then metacity crashes
<Logan_> and so does gnome-control-center
<exodus> woaaah
<exodus> just reproduced it
<penguin42> fun
<Logan_> did metacity crash for you as well?
<exodus> Text got all crazy, and it crashed the window
<exodus> Although gnome-control-center was still in memory
<penguin42> Logan_: Just set it 'High'
<Logan_> I'd call it critical...
<Logan_> but thanks!
<penguin42> Logan_: It doesn't brick the machine, lose your data or stop the machine being installable or upgradable
<Logan_> true
<Logan_> and how do we get a developer on this? :P
<penguin42> Logan_: I guess that depend how many other evil nasty bugs they're fighting through
<Logan_> true
<Logan_> I'm going to apport-collect as well
<penguin42> Logan_:I've also tagged a nominate-for-quantal on it, (not sure if that's actually needed) but the release managers I think see that
<Logan_> awesome
<penguin42> Logan_: But to put it in context, it's not anywhere near the worst quantal bug out there!
<Logan_> this is true :)
<Logan_> I feel like there are a lot of issues in Quantal, even though it's already in Beta
<penguin42> Logan_: But on the plus side, it's trivially repeatable
<Logan_> compared to prior releases
<Logan_> penguin42: should I apport-collect for that bug, or is it unnecessary?
<penguin42> Logan_: How did you report it - directly or using ubuntu-bug ?
<Logan_> someone else reported it
<Logan_> directly
<penguin42> generally best not to apport for someone elses bug
<Logan_> ok
<penguin42> Logan_: Out of interest what graphics card are you on?
<Logan_> I'm running in VBox
<Logan_> believe it's Gallium on LLVMpipe
<Logan_> yup, Gallium 0.4 on LLVMpipe
<penguin42> Logan_: Hmm I'm running in kvm with llvmpipe; I wonder if anyone on real graphics sees it
<Logan_> hmm
<penguin42> Logan_: llvmpipe is a nice idea, but it's currently as stable as a warm jelly(jello)
<Logan_> exodus: Are you running in a VM as well?
<Logan_> penguin42: I agree with you - I was really happy with Unity2D. :(
<penguin42> gah - and now it won't let me login
<Logan_> oh wonderful
<exodus> Logan_, no, I'm running directly on my hardware
<exodus> Nvidia proprietary driver
<Logan_> penguin42: ^
<Logan_> and he was able to reproduce as well
<penguin42> Logan_: Right, I've moved it to triaged since it's trivially repeatable - most I can do
<Logan_> aight
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-03
<freakynl> Hi, any chance targetcli will be updated in 13.10? It didn't between 12.10 -> 13.04 and it's lacking features that the kernel does provide (it configures LIO the iSCSI/FC target that's been in-kernel for some time now)
<Ampelbein> freakynl: Is there a update request bug already?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-05
<darkangel> OK ima Huge NOOB on Bugs started to do this today how do u test like a Program or what ever for BUGS????
<darkangel> i know u gotta use the terminal im good with the terminal but i dont know the commands for testing
<Noskcaj10> Can someone please set the milestone for 1221140 as "t-series"
<Noskcaj10> bug 1221140
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1221140 in cvsgraph (Ubuntu) "Sync cvsgraph 1.7.0-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221140
<Caribou> got a triage question : when a bug is reported on Precise but the dev release doesn't show the bug, should I mark the main task as invalid & the Precise task as triaged ?
<Caribou> that's a bug I'm working on btw
<bdmurray> Caribou: more likely fix released if it doesn't exist in saucy
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-07
<darkangel> any 1 here know how to debug? i need help
<smaudet> hello, I'm trying to figure out where to put a couple bugs I found with the rpcbind package? They are both in the upstart-job area, so I don't think it is a Debian level bug, but a Ubuntu package maintainer bug, am I correct? Should I just submit a diff of my file to the mailing list? Do I need to use bzr or can I just use dpkg to generate my diff? (I already have downloaded the official source package, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS)
<smaudet> I have patches, so I don't just want to submit a bug, although I'm fine with doing that on launchpad as well.
<Noskcaj> smaudet, use "ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME"
<smaudet> Noskcaj: thank you, with regards to submitting my patch what is the fastest way to go about this?
<Noskcaj> attach the patch to the bug.
<smaudet> Noskcaj: ok thank you
<Noskcaj> no problem
<smaudet> Noskcaj: how long should this process take? It appears the ubuntu-bug program is buggy - there's a window titled "Collecting Problem Information" that appears to have no insides, and its been nearly 10-20 minutes
<smaudet> rpcbind is not a large program, as I said I've already download, inspected, and compiled the source, so I should know.
<smaudet> I will kill the process and try again in another minute, however if this does not work, what would be the next best avenue to take?
<penguin42> no, it should be nearly instant - maybe 30 seconds
<Noskcaj> smaudet, if it's not working, try going to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rpcbind/+filebug and attach any logs you think would be used
<smaudet> penguin42: just buggy then, worked nearly instantly the second time around
<smaudet> Great...ok... so ubuntu-bug worked this time, and then it opened up the wrong browser - I tried copy pasting the url to a different one and it told me invalid oped id transaction - am I going to be able to find the bug I just submitted again?
<smaudet> I'm already logged in via my correct browser
<Noskcaj> smaudet, Just try to put up with the different browser long enough to report the issue
<smaudet> =/ I'm just going to uninstall it and submit again
<Noskcaj> smaudet, The issue might have been that you haven't set the browser you use as the default
<smaudet> Noskcaj: yes that is probably an issue, my defaults are all a mess - seperate issue for another time
<Noskcaj> ok
<smaudet> Noskcaj: I have like 5 or 6 different files all saying different things and needing to be updated, so its always russian roulette opening a browser
<Noskcaj> lol
<smaudet> What happens to defaults when the 'best answer' is to 'right click on it in nautilus' - worst answer there could possibly be actually
<smaudet> That worked much better, came up as a notification instead :)
<smaudet> Although I still have to figure out how to purge rekonq
<Noskcaj> smaudet, "sudo apt-get purge reconq" ?
<smaudet> Noskcaj: ran it, I'd have to submit the bug again to see if the conf went away, but its likely a conf issue outside of the package
<smaudet> Noskcaj: and thanks for your help, new bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rpcbind/+bug/1222274
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1222274 in rpcbind (Ubuntu) "Incorrect upstart-job configuration" [Undecided,New]
<smaudet> Noskcaj: I have another bug to submit as well though on a different package so I'll see if rekonq went away yet
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> If you want to try and get them fixed, it helps to see if they still happen on the latest development release. in this case 13.10
<smaudet> Nope
<smaudet> ?
<smaudet> I did check whether the bugs were fixed in the latest branch on launchpad already
<smaudet> And it didn't look like it.
<Noskcaj> ok
<smaudet> Will my patches still be usefull?
<Noskcaj> smaudet, definitely. Just wait for someone add the patch
<smaudet> :)
<penguin42> smaudet: are the bugs ubuntu only bugs or upstream?
<smaudet> penguin42: they are in the upstart configuration, so I believe that is Ubuntu only
<smaudet> I don't think Debian has upstart-jobs?
<smaudet> I did look inside the debian/control if that's what you're asking and it recommended that I mail ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com so I think that it is a downstream issue...
<smaudet> If you can tell me otherwise I'll push the patch upstream
<penguin42> ah, if it's actually upstart then yeh it'll be local
<smaudet> There actually is a similar bug in Debian, but they are using init.d scripts, so I didn't think it applied
<smaudet> Forgot to put that in the bug report, will edit it.
<smaudet> updated
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-08
<jesus_smasher> does anyone know anything about how to fix the on going wireless bug?
<jesus_smasher> hello is there anyone alive in here?
<smaudet> jesus_smasher: #ubuntu for support, this is where you talk about bugs you are reporting and/or fixing
<jesus_smasher> ya i want to fix it
<smaudet> jesus_smasher: great, do you have a patch?
<smaudet> I'm new here anyways, don't expect me to be much help.
<smaudet> jesus_smasher: if you haven't already I suggest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<jesus_smasher> well im not sure
<jesus_smasher> because it seems like it crosses many other distros, so maybe a kernel bug?
<smaudet> jesus_smasher: if it has to do with the kernel source code, I'd guess that you need to contribute to the kernel
<smaudet> Stick around in case someone contradicts me
<smaudet> But if e.g.  you've modified some C code, then yeah you may want to be talking to one of Linus Torvald's developers
<smaudet> good luck
<smaudet> I can't really say, what's the issue?
<smaudet> I know you said wifi, but there are many different parts of wifi
<smaudet> If you can show me some code or be more specific maybe I can be more specific. :)
<ChrisBloke> afternoon all
<ChrisBloke> aha - wrong channel.. ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-01
<Nothing_Much> Anybody else having problems logging into askubuntu with Launchpad?
<Nothing_Much> Anybody else having problems logging into askubuntu with Launchpad? Whenever I try to login, I get a "Cancelled" error message
<RoyK> any idea if this is getting fixed in ubuntu? http://lwn.net/Articles/608896/
<penguin42> you would hope so
<RoyK> :P
<Nothing_Much> Anybody else having problems logging into askubuntu with Launchpad? Whenever I try to login, I get a "Cancelled" error message
<Nothing_Much> Sorry for repeating myself
<Nothing_Much> I just wanna help people, but I wanna login to Launchpad
<penguin42> Nothing_Much: Interesting
<penguin42> Nothing_Much: If I do the 'Log in using Launchpad' I get 'no openid end point found'
<Nothing_Much> penguin42: That's because it's.. hang on a sec
<Nothing_Much> Argh, losing internet
<Nothing_Much> Oh, penguin42, it's because it's not the right username you chose
<Nothing_Much> Yep, wrong username chosen
<Nothing_Much> In regards to the "No openID end point found"
<penguin42> oh, it wants the username not my email address
<Nothing_Much> My username is nothingmuchhere on Launchpad.
<Nothing_Much> Yeah
<Nothing_Much> No email necessary for launchpad after you sign up for it :)
<penguin42> Nothing_Much: OK, so it's logged me in OK
<Nothing_Much> Huh. I keep getting that cancelled error
<penguin42> Nothing_Much: Did you get the launchpad login page where it asked you if it was OK ?
<Nothing_Much> Nope
<Nothing_Much> It just brings me directly to a "Cancelled" error message
<penguin42> oh that's weird - can you log in to launchpad itself?
<Nothing_Much> I stay logged in
<Nothing_Much> lemme check though
<Nothing_Much> Yeah I'm logged in
<Nothing_Much> I won't be clearing my cookies though
<penguin42> hmm ok; but it's working fine here though
<Nothing_Much> I'd have to get my passwords from my thumbdrive
<Nothing_Much> Which are encrypted big time
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-02
<onkar> join #ltc-ras
<TenLeftFingers> I've noticed in 14.04.1 that password dialogs don't alert the user that they have caps-lock on if it was on before the dialog appeared. Alt-tabbing away and back again does fix it. What should I file this against package wise?
<Ampelbein> TenLeftFingers: I would file it under "unity" if the problem happens for example in the lock screen dialog.
<TenLeftFingers> Ampelbein: It happens for example when the software center asks for auth. Actually, it seems to be only the software center.
<Ampelbein> TenLeftFingers: Then I'd file with "ubuntu-bug software-center". It will probably be reassigned if that package isn't responsible.
<TenLeftFingers> Thank you Ampelbein
<tomek_> Hello. I have a question. Based on your experience, how long will it take to repair this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1343962
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343962 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Sound slider moves itself randomly when scrolling or moving sound pointer" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tomek_> It drives me crazy so I think I should reinstall whole Ubuntu
<penguin42> tomek_: It's got assigned to a Canonical employee so that's got a better chance than average
<penguin42> tomek_: It looks like it might have got stuck because while the original reporter provided the info, they didn't clear the 'incomplete' - I've just done that; I can't tell whether it will help or not
<tomek_> Thank you penguin for this infofmation
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-03
<mardy> hi all! I'd like to have bug 1029289 nominated for a SRU to trusty
<ubot5> bug 1029289 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Need to authorize my google account each time I boot the computer" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029289
<Guest24202> hi
<Guest24202> please help me with this bug http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2242674
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-04
<dstufft> heya, I was wondering if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1290847 could get SRU'd into trusty? A debian patch broke a major documented feature of Python 3 and it causes a regression from other versions of ubuntu which had Python 3.3+
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1290847 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "pyvenv fails due to mising ensurepip module" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Ampelbein> dstufft: Hi! I asked barry in #ubuntu-devel about the status of 1290847 and as far as I understood, he asked you to open a SRU request. Do you need assistance with filing one?
<dstufft> Ampelbein: I'm not entirely sure the process :) The Procedure page says to update the existing ticket, but I don't have permissions to do that. So I'm not sure if I need to do something different
<Ampelbein> dstufft: At this point it's probably easier and cleaner to file a new bug about this and point to the existing report.
<dstufft> Ampelbein: okies
<Ampelbein> dstufft: I have a template somewhere for SRU's, let me look through my folders.
<dstufft> there's one on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates that I assume is ok?
<dstufft> I'm not a debian nor ubuntu maintainer (I'm actually upstream for pip, and the author of the thing in CPython that that patch broke) so I'm a little fish out of water trying to sort though the procedures, so sorry if some of this should be obvious.
<Ampelbein> dstufft: Yes, that is a good template.
<Ampelbein> dstufft: No worries about asking, we are all happy to help. ;)
<Ampelbein> dstufft: To file a new bug, go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+filebug and put a good description inthe summary, like "SRU: pyvenv fails due to mising ensurepip module"
<dstufft> Ampelbein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1365728 :) hopefully that's done correctly
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365728 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "SRU: pyvenv fails due to mising ensurepip module" [Undecided,New]
<Ampelbein> dstufft: Looks good, I nominated the bug for Trusty and set the Importance to "Medium".
<Ampelbein> dstufft: Now a fixed package has to be uploaded and it will be reviewed while waiting in the release queue.
<Ampelbein> dstufft: I assume barry will do that, I have pinged him the bug number in ubuntu-devel.
<dstufft> Ampelbein: cool, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-06
<david_in_perth> Hi. I seem to have found a minor UI bug with the Distribution Upgrade tool upgrading from Saucy to Trusty. I'm not sure if I should report it, given that Saucy is no longer supported (it might still need fixing for future versions though).
<david_in_perth> Short version: The "Do you want to start the upgrade?" window - the one that lists all the removed/new/upgraded packages - isn't recognised as a window by some parts of the UI; when I used the "show desktop" feature of the Alt+Tab menu, I couldn't get back to it and I had to restart the Distribution Upgrade tool
<Logan_> david_in_perth: no longer supported, so there's no point to reporting it
<Logan_> unless you can reproduce it going from Trusty to Utopic
<david_in_perth> Yeah, I suspected as much. I could give it a go in a VM, but I'm not sure I have the time. Anyway, thanks for the feedback, I'll keep it in mind.
<Logan_> bdmurray: might want to check that out ^
<david_in_perth> Logan_ / bdmurray: I just signed in on my phone as DavidOnNexus4 (logging out of this client before starting upgrade).
<DavidOnNexus4> ...let me know if you have any further questions.
<tgrundle> hi, i have been checking out utopic and every so often the system freezes to the point i have to do a hard shutdown, which package should i report this against?
<penguin42> hmm that's a little hard - when you say freezes, how hard a freeze?  e.g. does the mouse cursor still move? Does it still ping? Does capslock still work?
<tgrundle> no mouse, no ping, no ssh, no capslock
<penguin42> I'd file it against the kernel
<tgrundle> nothing in the logs, last log to write is /var/log/upstart/thermald
<tgrundle> i did stop thermald and it seemed to prevent the hangs
<penguin42> hmm, do you think it's either overheating or some thermal control going wrong?  I heard there's some changes in utopic?
<tgrundle> i think so, i had issues in the past with the kernel not liking my BIOS
<penguin42> are you on the latest version?
<tgrundle> i have the latest BIOS
<tgrundle> i did try running the thermald in debug, but there was nothing unusual in the log
<penguin42> hmm either thermald or the kernel then
<penguin42> tgrundle: I suggest filing against thermald since you've tracked it down, and I assume the guys who deal with thermald know what stuff is kernel related and probably have more experience with dealing with this type of issue
<tgrundle> penguin42: ok, thanks
<penguin42> tgrundle: Ideally run ubuntu-bug thermald    straight after a reboot after it failed
<tgrundle> penguin42: ok, will try that next time
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-07
<TenLeftFingers_> Ubuntu password dialog doesn't always indicate that CAPS LOCK is pressed. Alt + tabbing fixes it. What should I file against?
<Ampelbein> I have a deja-vu.
<TenLeftFingers_> Need to reboot.. brb
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-31
<Tomin> has anyone noticed this bug? can you reproduce it? would anyone like to bisect it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghostscript/+bug/1479267
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1479267 in ghostscript (Ubuntu) "Brother MFC-L8650CDW cuts top of the page " [Undecided,New]
<Tomin> it's ghostscript's bug so it might be that you don't need to have that printer
<penguin42> ok, good to see you've nailed it down to ghostscript
<Tomin> yeah, downgrading ghostscript packages was all I needed to do
<penguin42> Tomin: How much of the page is missing, is it just a cm or two or a bigger chunk
<Tomin> about 3 cm
<Tomin> but those upgraded versios have security fixes
<penguin42> ok, and does it look like the whole thing is shifted up the page by 3cm or does it look like it's in the right place but just missing a chunk?
<Tomin> it is shifted up
<Tomin> so there is some empty space at the bottom of the page
<penguin42> ok, so maybe not just the margins
<penguin42> Tomin: Now the problem is, is it ghostscript or is it Brother's drivers that don't like it
<Tomin> yeah
<Tomin> it's too bad I can't really test this again until friday evening
<Tomin> or at the weekned
<Tomin> weekend*
<penguin42> so this is 9.10~dfsg-0ubuntu10 works and .3 fails ?
<penguin42> both on 14.04 ?
<Tomin> yes on 14.04 and yes the Installed version is the working one and the Candidate is the one that doesn't work
<penguin42> OK, so looking at the logs have you got a second Brother printer connected as well?
<Tomin> I don't think it's connected but yes we used to have another Brother at the office
<penguin42> Tomin: OK; so there are two things I can suggest  1) Try removing the Brother drivers and just try and use one of the built in drivers; I see on my Trusty machine there's a driver for the Brother MFC8640 - maybe it works?
<penguin42> 2) The other way is to try and figure out which of the .1,.2,.3 broke it
<Tomin> the MFC8640 doesn't work, at least it didn't work well when we tried it when we got the printer
<Tomin> where I could get those versions?
<Tomin> MFC8640 driver I mean ofc
<penguin42> ok, the other thing is that I see there is a .4 version out - http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/text/ghostscript
<Tomin> ok, I can try that but not until friday/saturday
<penguin42> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/ghostscript/ghostscript_9.10~dfsg-0ubuntu10.4/changelog  hmm none of the changes listed there seem to suggest a reason that's likely
<Tomin> If I can't download binary versions of those old packages, could I download the source package and compile it myself?
<penguin42> yes
<Tomin> can I just apt-get source ghostscript=the_version_i_need or what?
<penguin42> yes, or look in http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/ghostscript/ if that doesn't work;  getting the ones in between can be a bit trickier; I think you can check them out of the bzr or git
<penguin42> if desperate - but it does seem odd, none of the things in that changelog seem obviously related
<penguin42> I've just got to disappear for a minute or 5
<Tomin> ok
 * penguin42 returns - (my mixture isn't quite cool enough yet for the next step....)
<penguin42> Tomin: It's not something silly like an A4/letter mix up?
<Tomin> I don't think so, I think I checked that
<Tomin> Is this correct way to fetch older sources from bzr: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/udd-getting-the-source.html
<penguin42> I think that should work but it's a few years since I bzr'd
<Tomin> ok, thanks
<Tomin> I guess I have to do some saturday work and bisect this :D
<penguin42> Tomin: The other thing I'd try is booting a 15.04/15.10 and seeing if the same bug affects it
<penguin42> Tomin: Can you add what you told me about what the problem looks like (the missing 3cm, it moving up the page etc) to the bug report
<Tomin> well I don't think I can install another OS to that computer, but maybe on a live cd if that allows me to install the drivers and stuff
<Tomin> I think it's already there, just not in one place
<penguin42> yeh it was the livecd I was thinking, just to try it
<Tomin> I've described it on the description and on comment #5, but I could add another comment about that
<penguin42> no, that's ok
<Tomin> well I'll prepare a memory stick to boot later this week to test 15.04 (or 15.10) anyway and also try to bisect the package version that broke this
<penguin42> Tomin: I've marked it as triaged and added a regression-update tag
<Tomin> ok, thanks
 * penguin42 checks on his mixture again
<yecril71pl> Hello, I would like to ask for SRU of Bug #1391917 to 14.04 LTS.
<ubot5> bug 1391917 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "gnome-system-monitor is obsolete" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391917
<yecril71pl> I have no idea what it means to Upload the fixed package to release-proposed with the patch in the bug report.
<yecril71pl> There is no patch, it is an upgrade.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-01
<melodie> hi
<melodie> has someone seen a bug related to icons not staying where they have been placed, on the desktop? from one session to another?
<melodie> in Xubuntu
<melodie> in Xfce
<melodie> using Trusty, they seem not to stay still and we need them to stay as they have been setup
<melodie> I asked at #xfce and it seems to some people there that since 4.12 they would not stay. but Trusty has the former version : 4.10
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-06
<melodie_> hi
<penguin42> hey
<melodie_> I just installed a Trusty almost up to date and after install I updated. From there : some applications would not display their "face" anymore, only the borders of the windows. I realized later after some research in the history of the update that the gtkpixbuf packages were the guilty.
<penguin42> what makes you say it was gtkpixbug?
<penguin42> f
<melodie_> so I have rebooted to live, proceeded to get the packages from there with dpkg-repack, rebooted to the install, installed the three packages using dpkg and that's fixed.
<melodie_> the error messages said it was gtkpixbuf
<melodie_> now, I would like to know against which of the three packages should I check for bug reports?
<melodie_> Here is the list:
<melodie_> gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0_2.30.7-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<melodie_> libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0_2.30.7-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<melodie_> libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common_2.30.7-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<melodie_> these ones are the ones I recreated with dpkg-repack
<penguin42> do they all come from the same source package?
<melodie_> penguin42, I think so?
<melodie_> let me check
<penguin42> I think the bugs come back to the source package, so they'd all be against one
<melodie_> penguin42, you are right, I got my answer, thanks!
<melodie_> now I have to head to my other machine, where my account is setup :D
<melodie_> terrible, you can fancy?
<melodie_> update and oops! GUI vanished! /o\
<melodie_> so the package is gdk-pixbuf
<penguin42> melodie_: OK, so that's a really grim failure if there's a trusty update that's breaking it
<melodie_> what does "grim" mean here?
<penguin42> BAD
<melodie_> yes
<melodie_> terrible
<melodie_> in the present install I have reinstalled the previous and blocked the version for the time being, now I'll check what I can find at the ubuntu packages place, see if there are already other bug reports
<penguin42> melodie_: If you can't find the right one, then use ubuntu-bug to report the bug,  state clearly the version you had the problem with and paste the bug link here
<melodie_> penguin42, don't worry, I'll find a way to proceed to the bug reports, I am now reading the former high confirmed bug
<penguin42> URL?
<melodie_> version for http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 is now "2.30.7-0ubuntu1.1", and to fix the bug I reinstalled versions " 2.30.7-0ubuntu1 "
<melodie_> the former bug relates to a former major version, it's not related directly
<melodie_> here: #619003
<melodie_> now I head to my other machine, login to launchpad and will be back here and on the logs pages of ubuntu IRC to get back the info for the bug report.
<melodie_> also I have the .xsession-errors.old from the former session with the errors
<melodie_> well, with some of the errors
<penguin42> 619003 is ancient
<melodie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12295075/
<penguin42> however...
<melodie_> however?
<penguin42> melodie_: can you do    file /usr/share/themes/bluebird/gtk-3.0/assets/entry.png
<melodie_> yes, it's svg files not png
<melodie_>  no
<melodie_> wait
<melodie_> [myriam@pegase:/usr/share/themes]$ file Bluebird/gtk-3.0/assets/entry.png
<melodie_> Bluebird/gtk-3.0/assets/entry.png: PNG image data, 24 x 16, 8-bit colormap, non-interlaced
<melodie_> this is "Bluebird" and not "bluebird" :D
<penguin42> I was just looking at the other errors in your log about those, but I don't see wh it's upset at them
<melodie_> penguin42, do you want me to bring any other information right here?
<penguin42> melodie_: Not that I can think of
<melodie_> just after update there were error messages related to gdkpixbuf loaders
<penguin42> melodie_: If you reupgrade to the broken packages does it fail again?
<melodie_> let me check the logs
<melodie_> should I break this install again? I don't think so, that's not my machine and I have to hand it back in a pair of days
<melodie_> I'll rather test in a virtual machine in my tower
<penguin42> melodie_: Well if you've kept the old packages on there, you shouldn't need to use a livecd, you should just be able to do the packages from the command line
<penguin42> melodie_: But if you can repeat the failure in a VM that would be great - but I'm not one of the gdk-pixbuf devs
<melodie_> yes, I'd rather check in a virtualbox machine
<melodie_> also I would like to find the post-install messages from apt-get but it seems not to exist? Or do I miss something?
 * penguin42 isn't sure if they're logged anywhere
<melodie_> also I can test in the live usb, it won't hurt it as it's in read only mode
<melodie_> penguin42, in Archlinux, their pcmanfm.log logs everything, in one single file. as long as the owner of the machine does not remove it, he can retrace all his/her history from the very first day the system was installed : post-install messages included
<penguin42> melodie_: There is /var/log/dpkg.log
<melodie_> let me check
<penguin42> melodie_: I'm not sure if it will contain what you're after though
<melodie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12295187/ lines 296 to 302
<melodie_> it just says "half installed"
<melodie_> but this is not a clue, it says the same for the other packages udpated and installed too
<melodie_> I'll reboot to the live now and test there. This way I can come back here with the history of our discussion which I will retrieve directly. I'll boot the tower too at same time. and in the live usb I'll do the upgrade and see how it reacts.
<melodie_> brb
<penguin42> oh, gets configure at line 600ish
<melodie> hi
<melodie> penguin42,
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/+bug/1492767
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1492767 in gdk-pixbuf (Ubuntu) "gdk-pixbuf packages update breaks the GUI in Trusty 14.04.3" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> melodie: What do you mean by 'custom version'
<melodie> Ubuntu with Openbox
<penguin42> melodie: and where are the openbox packages from?
<melodie> https://launchpad.net/bento-dev
<melodie> from the repos of course
<penguin42> melodie: From the main repos or from that bento thing?
<melodie> Bento does not have a repos
<penguin42> ah
<melodie> and it's not a thing :D
<melodie> it's a well working version
<penguin42> melodie: OK, it's just starting a bug report off with 'I installed a custom version and something broke' isn't going to get very far
<melodie> if it's confirmed in other installs it will go further
<melodie> ok, I removed "custom version"
<penguin42> melodie: No, you must be honest - if it is a custom version then you've got to be honest and debug whether it's your custom version that's the problem
<melodie> to do that, I'll need to check in an official version such as Lubuntu
<penguin42> yep, but if you're going to do something non-standard then the onus is on you to figure out what's going on
<melodie> so I may show my bug report to people using and working for the Lubuntu community and ask if they find the same as I do. i work regularly with them on improving things
<penguin42> sure
<penguin42> melodie: It's just it's a very different triage; a main package that breaks lots of users is obviously high/critical - if it's just breaking a few people with some odd setup then it's very different
<melodie> penguin42, there is no special thing in Bento Openbox, just the files are in the /etc/skel and as it's Openbox it has some configuration files in text mode, and up to now, after dozens of ISOs done since 3 years, it's the first time I meet such an issue (and other issues I met were confirmed and fixed the same way with bug reports and cross findings in official editions)
<melodie> you can have a look at my bugs page https://bugs.launchpad.net/~meets
<penguin42> melodie: OK, so rather than saying custom install actually document in the bug the setup you're hitting
<melodie> ok, how do I do that?
<penguin42> I don't know anything about your setup, but obviously you've done it some how
<melodie> the setup is very classical, lxappearance writes to the files .gtkrc-2.0 and .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<melodie> really nothing special about that
<melodie> the elements of the theme come from the repos
<melodie> one icon theme comes from a ppa, and brings no trouble at all
<penguin42> you've got to report what you're doing or the bug is worse than useless
<penguin42> you're hitting a bug in gdk-pixbuf with a theme from a ppa? Have you tried switching that off?
<melodie> no
<melodie> this is not a theme from a ppa
<melodie> only the icons
<melodie> the theme is clearlooks-phenix
<melodie> and yes I have switched themes this is explained in the bug report
<penguin42> but gdk-pixbuf wrangles images, so that could be those icons?
<melodie> no the icons aren't involved
<penguin42> how do you know?
<melodie> it's something related to gtk3 themes
<melodie> I know because I tried gtk2 themes
<melodie> and in programs which can use it, the problem was gone
<melodie> but with synaptic that uses GTK3 the problem was gone only when I move the gtk3 theme out of the way:
<melodie> then synaptic looked ugly as a lost dog, but was working
<melodie> penguin42, I have to go test in vbox now, I am leaving here, the live update didn't teach me anything because there was not enough space available
<melodie> bbl
<melodie> and thanks for your help!
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-09-07
<larryprice> bdmurray: i'm a libertine/mir/unity8 dev looking for membership in ~ubuntu-bugcontrol... wiki says to reach out to you?
<bdmurray> larryprice: what's your launchpd id?
<larryprice> bdmurray: larryprice (https://launchpad.net/~larryprice)
<bdmurray> larryprice: Are you familiar with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance and Bugs/Status?
<larryprice> bdmurray: have used these concepts, but have not been linked this page with specifics before (bookmarking, thanks)
<bdmurray> larryprice: Okay, you are all set.
<larryprice> bdmurray: thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-09-08
<JonOomph> Hi! I noticed a bug on Ubuntu 16.10 with the libunittest++ package, which is breaking my launchpad build recipe. What is the best way to report this bug? Thx!
<JonOomph> It's throwing lots of errors when attempting to link against libunittest++, such as (...relocation R_X86_64_32 against `.bss' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC)
<JonOomph> I only get this error on Ubuntu 16.10 build servers... it's very strange =)
